#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-28
<Schmiel> 5
<RawChid> 4
<Schmiel> :)
<totimkopf> 2
<Wobbo> Als men "ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa" en firefox-4 installeert staat er "minefield" erbij. Is dat tijdelijk omdat het gewoon iets te antoschasme gekozen om te installeren?
<JanC> Wobbo: "minefield" is een codenaam voor een testversie van Firefox, en die codenaam wordt getoond omdat het geen officiële, gereleasede versie/build is
<JanC> en vergeet niet dat een -daily PPA meestal betekent dat het elke dag stuk kan gaan...  ;)
<Wobbo> Is er een stabiele ppa firefox 4?
<jk> mozillateam/firefox-stable gebruik ik
<JVB> ik heb een joomla!/virtuemart probleem, kan mij iemand helpen ?
<Sidney> heyhey
<Sidney> ik ben Ubuntu aan het installeren en ik zit met een probleem! iemand die mij kan helpen? x
<jk> Sidney: vertel gewoon je probleem, misschien reageert er iemand
<Sidney> Mijn Installatie blijft hangen bij ¨Bestanden Kopieeren¨, had het gisteren voor elkaar dat ie toch eindelijk doorliep en de installatie afrond, en als ik bij het punt kom om dan opnieuw op te starten valt m´n beeldscherm uit..
<Sidney> heb geprobeert om in het paarse scherm een toets te drukken en met f6 in nomode enzo te installeren maar mijn beeldscherm blijft uitvallen als ie tijdens de installatie opnieuw opstart.
<Sidney> iemand?
<inSanity_> Sidney, ik ben bang dat je videokaart in een resolutie springt
<inSanity_> die je scherm niet ondersteunt
<inSanity_> kun je het ook met een ander scherm eens proberen?
<exalt> Sidney: heb je ooit een nieuw installastie medium gebruikt ?
<exalt> en installeer je 10.10 of 11.04 ?
<JanC> Sidney: valt je scherm uit vóór of nadat je heropstart?
<Sidney> nada ik heropstart
<Sidney> als de installatie is voltooit en ik start opnieuw op valt ie uit na het normaly bios scherm
<Stef> Hallo ik heb hier een computer met ubuntu desktop draaien
<Stef> maar die wil niet opstarten zonder beeldscherm
<Stef> als ik een beeldscherm aansluit blijf het scherm ook zwart (no input signal)
<Stef> maar als ik een scherm aansluit en dan pas ga opstarten, dat doet hij wel alles gewoon zoals het moet
<Stef> hoe kan ik er toch voor zorgen dta ubuntu opstart zonder scherm?
<OerHeks> vreemd, met of zonder monitor zou niet uit mogen maken ?
<Stef> ik zie veel mensen die dit probleem hebben op google.
<OerHeks> je ziet waarschijnlijk de gewone black screen/driver  problemen. ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord.
<OerHeks> had je ook toetsenbord en muis afgekoppelt ?
<Stef> ja
<OerHeks> toetsenbord er altijd aanlaten, denk ik.
<CasW> Waar staan die dingen om beveiligde dvd's te rippen en zo in OpenSUSE?
<OerHeks> libdvdcss ?
<OerHeks> gewoon VLC gebruiken ?
<CasW> Dat laatste is natuurlijk een non-oplossing :p
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat de suse versie van restrickted, packman is ? http://packman.inode.at/suse/openSUSE_11.2/Essentials/
<OerHeks> die repo toevoegen ?
<Cugel> dvd::rip anders?
<CasW> Even wachten, even testen
<OerHeks> mogenlijk al 11.4
<OerHeks> http://en.opensuse.org//Additional_package_repositories#Packman
<CasW> Hij is nu van alles aan het downloaden...
<OerHeks> owjee, ik weet niet hoe je dat stopt, hoor !
<CasW> Nee, dat is wat ik hier doorkrijg :p Mijn vader is het aan het installeren
<CasW> Oké, hij doet het nu :D
<OerHeks> cool CasW :-)
<Stef> OerHeks: ik heb weer iets geweldigs fout gedaan denk ik
<Stef> ik had dit toegepast: http://www.readactor.com/tutorials/boot-ubuntu-10-04-without-monitor-working-solution/
<Stef> en nu wil mijn ubuntu niet meer opstarten, ook niet met scherm
<Stef> hij blijft hangen bij het scherm waar ubuntu gaat laden (zo met die bolltjes)
<Stef> kan ik dit op 1 of andere manier nog oplossen :/
<CasW> Dit?
<silvius> Hallo iedereen
<silvius> 68 bots hier ? lol
<silvius> hoi robinj
<Stef> dag silvius
<silvius> dag stef
<silvius> asl ?
<silvius> 29m sint-gillis-waas
<Stef> 18m lommel :)
<silvius> werkte gij met den gewonen ubuntu ? of variant ?
<Stef> yup gewoon ubuntu :D
<silvius> khem t probleem dat ik mijn permissies niet kan toewijzen
<silvius> moet simpel zijn
<silvius> moet een schijf toeeigenen
<silvius> maar hoe ?
<silvius> in mint was dat geen probleem
<Stef> kan je iets meer informatie geven ?
<Stef> bv
<Stef> hoeveel gebrukkers heb je
<silvius> geen
<silvius> alleen root
<silvius> kzal het anders zeggen
<silvius> gebruik linux op mn laptop zonder problemen
<silvius> maar heb sinds gisteren mijn hoofdcomputer op ubuntu gezet
<silvius> daar zitten 12 schijven in
<silvius> die gedeeld moeten worden via netwerk
<silvius> heb altijd maar met 1e standaard gebruiker gewerkt den root of admin hoe ge het wilt noemen
<silvius> kga ff mijn dochter haar tanden poetsen brb
<Stef> ok :D
<silvius> back
<Stef> k
<Stef> maar dus
<Stef> je wilt eigenlijk een soort van fileserver opstarten?
<silvius> 1 ik kan op mijn schijven wel op ik kan films afspelen maar ik kan niks veranderen of uitvoeren
<silvius> 2 ik wil mijn schijven kunnen delen
<silvius> 1e probleem is dus
<silvius> als ik mijn menutje van rechten open
<silvius> kan ik niks wijzigen
<Stef> ben je ingelogd als administrator ?
<silvius> ik ben gewoon opgestart met automatische login
<silvius> moet ik via textconsole naar sudo gaan ?
<Stef> uhm ja maar ik ben over 1 ding aan het twijfelen
<Stef> je kan via het chown commando rechten aanpassen bv:
<Stef> sudo chown administrator:administrator /JouwPad
<Stef> maar die schijf waar het probleem op zit, is dat de schijf waar het besturingsysteem (lees ubuntu) op staat ?
<Stef> of is het gewoon een tweede harde schijf
<silvius> de schijf waar ubuntu opstaat is een ssd van 128 gb
<silvius> daar heb ik geen problemen mee
<silvius> schijf 2 tot 13 wel
<Stef> ok dan is het goed :D
<Stef> is je schijf die je wilt gaan gebruiken al gemount ?
<silvius> ik krijg ze niet gemount maar ik kan wel films afspelen ?
<silvius> haja
<silvius> ze is gemount ja
<Stef> weet je ook waar ?
<Stef> wat ik hier thuis heb, is een een server en ik heb 1 map aangemaakt 'data' en in data heb ik 'hdd1' 'hdd2' enz
<silvius> media
<Stef> en dat is misschien ook wel handig als je 12 schijven hebt :)
<silvius> absolut :)
<silvius> de schijven die ik open komen onder media te staan
<Stef> we zullen het even doen zoals ik het heb beschreven, is niet veel werk en dan kan ik meevolgen vanaf mijn server (omdat ik hetzelfde heb)
<silvius> ik heb wel het probleem dat er 1 sata kaart nog niet word herkent
<Stef> hmm ubuntu gaat ze standaart mounten in de map media
<Stef> ga eens naar terminal
<Stef> en typ:
<Stef> sudo mkdir /data
<silvius> heb ik gedaan gebeurt niks
<Stef> weet ik :-)
<Stef> hij heeft nu een map aangemaakt
<silvius> dos gewoonte :p
<Stef> doe nu eens:
<Stef> sudo mkdir /data/hdd1
<silvius> gebeurt
<Stef> ok
<Stef> nu even iets ingewikkelder
<Stef> ga eens naar schijfbeheer
<Stef> staat onder "systeem" --> "beheer"
<silvius> schijfgereedschap staat er
<Stef> ok
<silvius> o das mooi ik zie welke sata kaarten hij herkent
<Stef> nu moet je links de schijf zoeken waar je problemen mee hebt (of die je wil gaan gebruiken in ieder geval)
<silvius> das moeilijk want ik zie de namen niet van die schijven alleen het merk en typenummer wat allemaal hetzelfde is lol
<Stef> hmm inderdaad :/
<Stef> uhm hoe gaan we dat oplossen even denken
<silvius> maakt niet uit gewoon bijzetten en achteraf zien
<Stef> zullen we dan gewoon 1 schijf als voorbeeld nemen ?
<silvius> goed
<Stef> voor we verder gaan nog een belangrijlke vraag :D
<silvius> de rest vis ik wel uit
<Stef> ga je RAID gebruiken?
<silvius> neen !
<silvius> te gevaarlijk voor mijn data
<silvius> is zowiso snel genoeg allemaal
<Stef> brb (5min) ;)
<silvius> k
<JanC> waarom is RAID gevaarlijk voor je data ?
<silvius> als ik herinstaleer of schijf gaat kapot ?
<viezerd> silvius: dat geldt alleen als je raid 0 gebruikt
<Stef> ik ben weer terug. en inderdaad zoals viezerd al zei, dat geld aaleen bij raid0
<Stef> bij raid1 ga je gewoon een kopie maken van een schijf
<Stef> en bij raid 5 ga je ook een soort kopie maken maar dat werkt anders
<silvius> ja allemaal goed maar mijn schijven staan vol dus ik verander dat niet graag
<silvius> voorlopig zo houden alleszinds
<silvius> al teveel miserie met schijven gehad
<Stef> ik heb hier raid 5 man 3 schijven (3x 1TB), ik kan nu 2TB gebruiken, als er 1 schijf kapot gaat, heb ik nog steeds al mijn data
<Stef> haha ok ;)
<Stef> dan zullen we door gaan
<Stef> maar dus, in schijfbeheer
<Stef> je kiest 1 schijf die we gaan gebruiken
<Stef> 1 van je 12 schijven
<silvius> ok
<Stef> zoalng het maar niet de schijf is waar ubuntu op staat (jd ssd)
<silvius> lol
<Stef> klik erop
<Stef> en je krijgt rechts info
<silvius> dev/sda1
<Stef> yup
<Stef> nu ga je terug naar je terminal
<Stef> en typ je
<Stef> nee sorry terug naar schifbeheer :-)
<Stef> en onderaan kan je de schijf afkoppelen
<silvius> als ik in terminal sudo -i typ moet ik geen sudo meer gebruiken he ?
<Stef> inderdaad ;)
<silvius> die schijf is nog niet gekoppeld
<silvius> dus das ok
<Stef> ok
<Stef> ga naar terminal
<Stef> ik ga ervan uit dat je in sudo modus zit
<Stef> typ:
<test> geen typfouten maken als je sudo -i gebruikt ;)
<silvius> hmz kheb 3 monitors nodig
<Stef> mount /dev/sda /data/hdd1
<silvius> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode
<silvius> hmz
<silvius> mount: u moet een bestandssysteemsoort aangeven
<Stef> mount /dev/sda1 /data/hdd1
<Stef> probeer eens met sda1
<Stef> ipv sda
<silvius> done
<Stef> ok
<Stef> nu moet je eens gaan via de verkenenr in ubuntu naar de map data/hdd2
<Stef> hdd1 bedoel ik
<Stef> dus in het menu naar locaties --> computer, ...
<silvius> ben m aant zoeken
<silvius> oke is gebeurt
<silvius> ok
<Stef> normaal zie je nu onderaan je venster de grootte van je schijf
<silvius> ik heb er rechten op nu
<Stef> en normaal moet die kloppen
<silvius> jaja klopt
<Stef> en je rechten werken ook ?
<silvius> jup
<Stef> dus het werkt zoals je wou?
<silvius> ja ongeveer :)
<Stef> wat wou je nog anders ? :D
<silvius> dienst voor mappen delen is niet geinstalleerd
<silvius> wacht
<silvius> die los ik zelf op
<silvius> hmz sessie herstarten
<silvius> brb
<silvius> ok
<Stef> voor het delen gebruik ik samba
<silvius> wat zijn de voordelen daarvan ?
<Stef> ho uhm voordelen, het doet gewoon wat ik wil
<Stef> je maakt verschillende mappen aan
<Stef> en je kan dan elke moet rechten geven
<Stef> bv piet mag in die map
<Stef> maar jan niet
<Stef> of piet en jan mogen in die map, maar alleen piet mag er dingen in aanmaken
<Stef> enz
<silvius> ok
<silvius> en dat moet ik appart installeren of is dat geinstalleerd ?
<silvius> want deze geeft foutmeldingen
<Stef> apart installeren
<Stef> sudo apt-get install samba
<silvius> done
<Stef> ok
<Stef> ik ga even iets opzoeken voor je
<Stef> eerst gaan we een backup maken van je conf file
<Stef> interminal:
<Stef> sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.backup
<silvius> ok
<silvius> geen idee wat dat doet
<Stef> het gaat gewoon je conf file kopieren en plakken indezelfde map onder een andere naam
<Stef> stel dat er iets gaat gebeuren met je conf file, dan is er niks aan de hand
<silvius> ok
<Stef> nu gaan we je eerste gebruiker aanmaken
<Stef> dus een gebruiker voor je shares later
<Stef> sudo adduser GEBRUIKERSNAAM
<Stef> na dit commando gaat ubuntu je een paar gegevens vragen, enkel het wachtwoord is nodig
<Stef> bij de rest gewoon enter doen
<silvius> force badname ?
<Stef> uhm badname.. doe even nee
<Stef> dan doen we het even opnieuw. sudo adduser GEBRUIKERSNAAM
<Stef> en zeg precies wat je doet
<silvius> ik maak er een voor mijn vrouw aan
<silvius> met haar naam
<Stef> ok
<silvius> mja is gebeurt krijg nen hoop uitleg
<Stef> in het menu
<Stef> ga daar eens naar
<Stef> systeem
<Stef> administratie
<Stef> gebruikers en groepen
<Stef> staat daar je gebruikersnaam tussen die je net hebt aangemaakt ?
<Stef> brb
<silvius> neen
<silvius> maar kan hier wel een toevoegen das mss gemakkelijker :p
<silvius> oke das dus gebeurt
<silvius> nu heb ik er twee
<silvius> nu heb ik aangepast en desktop user
<Stef> back
<Stef> ok heel goed :D
<Stef> nu terug naar terminal
<Stef> sudo smbpasswd -a GEBRUIKERSNAAM
<Stef> en GEBRUIEKRSNAAM veranderen je door de gebruikersnaam die je net hebt aangemaakt
<Stef> daarna vraagt hij een wachtwoord
<Stef> dit hoeft niet hetzelfde wachtwoord te zijn van daarnet (bij het aanmaken van gebruk,er)
<Stef> dit wachtwoord ga je later moeten gebruiken bij het verbinden van een share
<Stef> sudo smbpasswd -a GEBRUIKERSNAAM pas je dus toe op elke gebruiker die je wilt toevoegen aan samba
<silvius> oke
<silvius> gebeurt
<Stef> ok
<Stef> nu doe je dit:
<Stef> sudo mkdir/data/hdd1/MAPNAAM
<Stef> mapnaam verander je door een map die je wilt aanmaken
<Stef> zullen we dit doen:
<Stef> je hebt twee gebruikers he ?
<Stef> we maken voor elke gebruiker een eigen map en 1 map waar ze alletwee in kunne, ok ?
<silvius> ik snap het niet goed waarom voor elke user een aanmaken ?
<Stef> het is maar een voorbeeld :D
<silvius> oke
<silvius> in dat geval
<silvius> heb ik 1 map nodig waar ze allebij inkunnen
<Stef> ok maar we zullen even mijn vb nemen
<Stef> dan leer je meteen met samba werken
<silvius> oke
<Stef> is altijd handig voor later
<Stef> kan je me even zeggen welken gebruikers je hebt toegeovgd ?
<silvius> als ik intik wat jij geeft komt erop command not found
<Stef> bij sudo mkdir/data/hdd1/MAPNAAM ?
<silvius> ja of moet er een spatie tussen ?
<Stef> sorry er moet spatie tussen mkdir en /
<Stef> yup ;)
<silvius> okda das gelukt
<Stef> ok nu doe je hetzelfde commando maar dan een andere map naam
<Stef> bv
<Stef> sudo mkdir/data/hdd1/piet
<Stef> sudo mkdir/data/hdd1/jan
<Stef> sudo mkdir/data/hdd1/iedereen
<Stef> ja kan altijd via de verkenner gaan kijken of je mappen zijn aangemaakt
<silvius> zo maak je toch gewoon maar een map bij ?
<Stef> ja inderdaad
<silvius> wat is de bedoeling van nog meer mappen ?
<Stef> maar we hebben 3 mappen nodig
<Stef> zodat we zodadelijk een beetje met de mappen kunnen spelen met rechten
<silvius> mappen genoeg
<silvius> of moet k er nog bijmaken
<Stef> als je er 3 hebt is het goed :D
<Stef> nu doe je
<Stef> sudo chmod 777 -R /data/hdd1
<silvius> die schijf staat vol data he da kan geen kwaad ?
<Stef> how dan even wachten
<Stef> doe dan
<Stef> sorry ik dacht dat ze leeg waren
<silvius> als het nodig is kan ik er wel een leeg maken maar da duurt een paar uur
<Stef> sudo chmod 777 /data/hdd1/map1
<Stef> sudo chmod 777 /data/hdd1/map2
<Stef> sudo chmod 777 /data/hdd1/map3
<Stef> moeten we even de 3 mappen appart nemen
<Stef> die -R zou ervoor gezorgd hebben dat het op alle mappen werd toegepast. maar dat doen we dan even niet om wille van die data
<silvius> kan da kwaad anders ?
<silvius> oke is gebeurt
<Stef> nee 777 veranderd gewoon de rechten naar iedereen
<Stef> in dat geval zou bv zowel administrator, root, als alle andere gebrukkers de bestanden kunnen gebruiken
<Stef> snap je ?
<silvius> oke
<Stef> de eerste 7 staat voor eigenaar (degene die de map heeft aangemaakt)
<Stef> de 2de 7 staat voor de groep
<Stef> en de derde voor alle andere gebruikers
<Stef> 700 zou ervoor zorgen dat alles de eigenaar in de map kan
<Stef> 77 de eigenaar en de groep van de eigenaar
<silvius> alleen de eigenaar
<Stef> 777 eigen, groep, en alle andere mensen
<CasW> En de 7 staat voor 4 + 2 + 1, lezen, schrijven, uitvoeren / verwijderen
<Stef> yup zoals casw zegt:D
<silvius> dus eigenlijk moeten de mappen 774 worden ?
<Stef> maar dus, je hebt je 3 mappen, en ze 777 als rechten gegevens
<silvius> gewone gebruikers alleen lezen
<Stef> die drie mappen moeten 777
<silvius> ja oke is gebeurt
<Stef> ok
<Stef> nu ga je naar:
<silvius> maar voor mijn data 774 ?
<Stef> sudo gedit  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<silvius> oke is gebeurt brb
<Stef> maakt in principe niet uit kan je later nog altijd doen (rechten aanpassen kan je doen wanneer je wilt)
<Stef> ok nu zit je in een bestand
<Stef> ga helemaal naar onder
<Stef> ik heb nu een stuk code geupload voor je, lees die eens even rustig samen met de uitleg en probeer het te begrijpen :)
<Stef> http://pastebin.com/dVKkzxus
<Stef> eerst geef ik je een beetje uitleg, en dan zie je een voorbeeld
<silvius> oke
<silvius> kzit onderaan
<silvius> wat nu ?
<Stef> op de website
<Stef> kopieer daar het laatste stuk
<Stef> het voorbeeld stukje
<Stef> en plak dit helemaal onderaan je smb.conf bestand
<silvius> raw past data ?
<Stef> hoe bedoel je
<silvius> wat moet ik kopieren van jouw website ?
<Stef> regel 13 -22
<silvius> ok
<silvius> heb de namen veranderd
<silvius> hoe zit het met data/hdd1/iedereen ?
<Stef> ok heel goed :D
<silvius> waar staat die iedereen voor ?
<Stef> heb je ook het pad aangepast ?
<silvius> nog niet
<Stef> ook doen
<silvius> wat moet ik eraan aanpassen ?
<Stef> wacht ik ga even een nieuw voorbeeld uploaden
<Stef> http://pastebin.com/9waa6PtX
<Stef> zo iets moet je hebben
<silvius> en dat mag er gewoon zo bijgezet worden ?
<silvius> hanee ik zie het al
<Stef> ja maar je moet wel de gebruikersnamen en het pad aanpassen
<silvius> ik snap nog niet wat er aan het path veranderd moet worden ?
<Stef> bv
<Stef> ik heb een gebruiker Piet
<Stef> en ik wil speicaal voor Piet een map aanamken die alleen voor hem is
<Stef> dus ik noem de map 'piet'
<Stef> maar ik kan hem even goed 'mapvoorpiet' noemen
<silvius> da waren die mappen die we aangemaakt hadden ?
<silvius> maar die noemen map1 map2 en map3
<Stef> je hebt zone 3 mappen aangemaakt weet je nog? die 3 moet je gaaan gebruiken
<Stef> ok is ookgoed :D
<silvius> kweetnie maakt da uit ?
<Stef> dus je krijgt /data/hdd1/map1
<Stef> nee maakt helemaal niet uit
<Stef> we zijn toch nog aan het proberen dus :D
<silvius> gebeurt
<silvius> opslaan ?
<Stef> yup
<Stef> nu zijn we bijna klaar! :D
<Stef> heb je ook een windows computer in de buurt ?
<Stef> in hetzelfde LAN-netwerk ?
<silvius> nu heb ik toch gemaakt dat ik niet in map 1 kan schrijven ?
<silvius> alleen de andere gebruiker zou daar in mogen kunnen nu
<Stef> hoe bedoel je .?
<silvius> map1 andere gebruiker map 2 ik map3 allebij
<Stef> ja dat is toch goed ? :p
<Stef> maar je zal zo zien dat het werkt
<Stef> heb je een windows computer ?
<silvius> heb een hdtv live
<silvius> wacht zal er straks ff de laptop aanhangen maar tis hier ff druk
<Stef> ok
<Stef> wat je nog moet doen is
<Stef> sudo service smbd restart
<Stef> om samba te herstarten
<Stef> dan doe je: ifconfig
<silvius> ha oke
<Stef> daar krijg je een ip adress 192.168.0.XXX onthoud dat nummer
<Stef> dan ga je naar windows en voeg je een bij 'deze computer' een nieuwe netwerkverbinding toe
<Stef> en je vult bij adres dit in:
<Stef> \\192.168.0.XXX\map1
<Stef> dan komt windows een gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord vragen
<JanC> eh, waarom 192.168.0.* ?
<Stef> daar geef jij je gebruikersnaam en pass in :D
<Stef> JanC: zijn ip adress?
<Stef> ja oke het kan ook iets anders zijn dan 192.168.0.XXX
<Stef> bij mij is het 192.168.0.40
<JanC> Stef: dat kan evengoed iets anders zijn...
<JanC> bij mij is dat 10.10.10.* momenteel  ;)
<Stef> ja maar in de meeste gevallen begint het met 192.168.XXX.XXX
<JanC> er zijn 3 verschillende ranges voor LANs
<Stef> ik zie nie echt veel mensen met een klasse A of klasse B netwerk in hun huis :p
<JanC> en sommige home routers gebruiken standaard 192.168.1.* bijvoorbeeld
<Stef> ja meestal 192.168.0.1 of 192.168.1.1, hangt af van je subnet
<silvius> inet bcast en mask
<JanC> je kan in Ubuntu normaal ook <hostname>.local gebruiken ipv het IP-adres
<Stef> inet addr:
<Stef> wat staat er achter addr: ?
<Stef> ja inderdaad je kan met windows ook bv \\HOSTNAME\MAP doen maar windows doet erg vervelend met 1 netwerk share en daarop 2 verschillende gebruikers. maar is moeilijk uit te leggen
<JanC> "Windows doet vervelend" is de simpele uitleg  ;)
<Stef> JanC: bij windows mag je normaal maar met 1 gebruiker inloggen op 1 dezelfde netwerk share. maar je kan wel ip en hostname apart toevoegen, via die weg kan je wil 2 gebruikers tegelijk verbinden op 1 share ;)
<Stef> haha inderdaad :p
<JanC> lol
<Stef> jup je zou zelfs zeggen dat windows dom was om dit dan ook niet te verbiden ...
<Stef> verbieden*
<Stef> net alsof ze het zijn vergeten
<Stef> maarja voor mij goed natuurlijk :p kan ik met 2 verschillende accounts op 1 share :)
<Stef> silvius: lukt het allemaal nog een beetje ? :)
<JanC> Stef: bedoel je dat het niet werkt in Verkenner, of helemaal niet (ook niet via commandline en zo)?
<silvius> neen
<silvius> ik kan wel zoeken naar netwerken
<silvius> maar een netwerk toevoegen ?
<Stef> how wacht
<Stef> je zit dus op een windows computer neem ik aan ?
<silvius> map netwerk drive
<silvius> ja laptop
<Stef> zit je op windows ?
<Stef> ok
<Stef> ga naar deze computer
<Stef> windows 7 ?
<silvius> ja
<Stef> ideaal :D
<Stef> je ziet een balk
<Stef> organsieren systeemeigenschappen enz
<silvius> ja
<Stef> dan zie je zo 2 pijtljes voor meer opties
<Stef> klik daarop
<Stef> en netwerkverbinding maken
<Stef> dan zie je nromaaal station en map ?
<Stef> station letter kan je kiezen
<silvius> ik zie geen twee pijltjes met meer opties
<Stef> w8
<silvius> o ja daaronder twee pijltjes met de schijven en cd speler ?
<Stef> nee :) ik ben een screenshot aan het uploaden
<Stef> http://i56.tinypic.com/124v4n8.jpg
<Stef> links zie je waar je het kan openen
<Stef> het rechtse venster moet je krijgen :D
<silvius> ik had zoiets in gedachte maar ik heb geen pijltjes
<silvius> o ja ik snap hem
<silvius> bij mij staat alles uitgeklapt
<silvius> map netwerk drive
<silvius> ik heb drive Z
<silvius> folder
<silvius> daar ip adres ingeven ?
<silvius> of connect to a website ?
<Stef> sorry ik was even weg
<Stef> maar ben weer terug
<Stef> maar krijg je het venster zoals ik het heb ?
<Stef> met map en stationeltter ?
<silvius> ja
<Stef> ok
<Stef> bij map geef je dit in
<Stef> \\ipdres\map
<Stef> had je je ip adress nog gevonden ?
<silvius> inet addr of bcast of mask ?
<Stef> addr
<silvius> windows cannot connect
<Stef> heb je teamviewer ?
<Stef> dan kan ik even meekijken
<silvius> ik denk dat het aan de samba file ligt
<Stef> kan je je samba file eens kopieren en bv uploaden op pastebin.com ?
<silvius> ff alles nachecken
<silvius> ik heb 3 kleine dochters dus veel werk om die in bed te krijgen he :p
<Stef> haha :D
<silvius> vroeger was ik er allemaal veel meer mee bezig
<silvius> maar werk vrouw huis ...
<silvius> dan schiet er niet veel tijd meer over
<Stef> haha daar heb ik gelukkig nog geen last van :D
<Stef> met mijn 18 jaar :D
<silvius> i know :) geniet ervan
<silvius> alles heeft zn charmes natuurlijk
<silvius> kzou ze niet kunnen missen
<Stef> trouwens als je het wil geloven of niet, ik ben pas ongeveer een maand bezig met ubuntu :D
<Stef> dat is ook weer waar :D
<silvius> jij hebt tijd om te studeren
<silvius> maar ik had er vroeger meer problemen mee
<silvius> radhat 2.4 in den tijd
<silvius> nen halven dag om te installeren en den dag derna starte uwe pc op blauw scherm lol
<Stef> hmm :D normaal zou ik linux pas leren als ik ga verder studeren, maar ik kon niet meer wachten :)
<Stef> haha :D
<silvius> maar ubuntu is wel veel verbeterd
<Stef> heb je opleiding in informatica ofzo ?
<silvius> nee
<silvius> wel visual basic gehad op school vroeger
<silvius> en autocad
<Stef> hmm
<silvius> altijd meer met elektronica bezig geweest
<silvius> en hydraulica
<Stef> daar was ik mee begonnen 3de en 4de jaar elektriciteit elektronica gedaan
<Stef> nu mijn 5 de en 6de informatica
<Stef> hoe kom je eigenlijk aan een computer met 12 schijven als ik vragen mag ? :D
<silvius> goh jah films en muziek
<Stef> amai :D
<Stef> hoeveel GB per hdd ?
<silvius> 12x2tb
<silvius> kosten niks meer tegenwoordig
<Stef> :o
<Stef> kan ik alleen maar van dromen om dat te hebben :D
<Stef> nee dat niet maar hoe sluit je ze allemaal aan ?
<silvius> dat komt wel
<Stef> pci controllers ?
<silvius> tegen den tijd da gij zo oud zijt als ik zijn het schijven van 2 petabyte
<Stef> haha ik kijk er al naar uit :p
<silvius> mja 10 satas onboard en 2x2 extra
<Stef> hmm
<silvius> mijn eerste schijf was een van 500mb
<Stef> haha :p
<silvius> toen gingen der wel 50 mp3s op !!
<Stef> dat heb ik gelukkig niet meer meegemaakt :p
<Stef> haha :p
<Stef> heb je toevallig msn ? (indien je nog vragen hebt mag je me altijd contacteren )
<silvius> irsv@hotmail.com
<OerHeks> niet slim om email op een open irc channel te gooien, dit word gelogd.
<Stef> oke ik voeg je even toe
<OerHeks> PM messages niet.
<silvius> tja
<silvius> wat heb ik te verbergen dan ?
<silvius> spam krijgt iedereen zo wel binnen lol
<Stef> haha inderdaad :)
<Stef> normaal heb ik je toegevoegd
<silvius> heb bevestigd maar zie je niet lol
<Stef> raar, maar komt wel in orde :D
<silvius> ik wou eigenlijk msn minderen en terug meer met irc werken :p
<Stef> is het eigenlijk nog gelukt met samba ?
<silvius> ik heb nen wachtoproep ik moet weg
<silvius> zal wss laat terug zijn
<silvius> dus tot morgen misschien
<silvius> een kraan gaan herstellen
<silvius> ciao
<Stef> ok ;)
<Stef> succes :D
<Stef> tot de volgende ;)
<JVB> is er iemand aanwezig die wat afweet van joomla!/virteumart     ?
<JanC> het enige wat ik weet van Joomla! is dat het niet meteen een goede reputatie heeft qua security...
<JanC> m.a.w. je moet minstens dagelijks checken of je geen security upgrade moet doen...
<JVB> en Drupal ?
<JanC> Drupal is tegenwoordig beter qua security (de officiële basis toch, als je allerlei uitbreidingen gebruikt moet je die elk voor zich beoordelen)
<JVB> ik denk dat de nieuwste versie van joomla! niet veel ( of zefs niet ) moet onder doen voor Drupal
<JanC> dat is mogelijk, maar een geschonden vertrouwen verdien je niet terug op 1-2-3, zeker niet als het over security gaat...
<JanC> JVB: ik zie dit jaar toch al 7 security issues voor Joomla...  ;)
<JVB> dat is toch een goed teken ?
<JanC> eh niet echt
<JVB> dit betekent dat de aandacht om security te doen aanwezig is
<JanC> nee, het betekent dat er niet over security nagedacht is voor ze begonnen
<JanC> zeker dingen als SQL injections e.d. kan je perfect voorkomen
<Gotiniens> idd SQL injection leer je ook op de basisschool al zon beetje hoe je doe kan voorkomen :P
<JVB> als ik op een hostings server waarom een Drupal site draait de rechten minder goed instel als op een server waarop Joomla! draait
<JVB> dan heb ik op dei Drupal site meer gevaar !
<JVB> dei = die
<JanC> JVB: uiteraard is dat ook belangrijk
<JVB> ik ben geen hacker specialist
<JVB> maar als
<JVB> je de rechten van een joomla! sit goed insteld
<JVB> dan ben ik vrij gerust in
<JVB> ook met sql injectie
<Richard> Goedenavond
<Richard> is er iemand aanwezig die ervaring met Gimp heeft?
<JVB> heel klein beetje
<CasW> Hangt ervan af wat je 'ervaring' noemt, wat is je probleem?
<Gotiniens> ik heb net nog geknip en geplakt in the gimp
<Guest61207> het probleem is als volgt
<Guest61207> ik heb een bestand opgeslagen als .xcf
<Guest61207> dit open ik nu weer in Gimp,maar als het goed is kan ik ergens de verschillende lagen zien
<CasW> Rechts
<Guest61207> het is zeg maar een header met verschillende tekst vlakken
<CasW> (standaard)
<CasW> In een 'apart' venster
<Guest61207> dat vat ik even niet ;-)
<CasW> Gewoon, je hebt vensters, van ik neem aan oa IRC, en waarschijnlijk een webbrowser, zulk soort 'aparte' vensters, geen tabbladen bedoelde ik met 'apart'
<OerHeks> als je geen appart venstertje 'Lagen' hebt, crtl + L
<Guest61207> kijk aan dat ctrl + L was de uitkomst ;-)
<OerHeks> dit is ook via gimp > beeld menu aan te sturen
<Guest61207> super,kan ik eindelijk weer verder,helemaal toppie,hartelijk dank mensen
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<Guest61207> wat werkt dat Ubuntu toch lekker en helemaal met MacUbuntu ;-)
<Guest61207> ziet er helemaal toppie uit
<CasW> Waarom? Waarom!?! Waarom verloochent _iedereen_ Ubuntu door er een Mac-achtige schil overheen te gooien!?!
<CasW> :p
<OerHeks> daar zijn we het over eens.
<Guest61207> hahah CasW
<Zillaaah> tja, gewoon osx en Ubuntu op je mac installeren
<Guest61207> sorry,vind het er gewoon mooi uitzien
<Zillaaah> windows hoort ook niet op een mac te draaien
<OerHeks> Vbox is daarvoor wel handig.
<Guest61207> maar vindt Ubuntu lekker werken
<Zillaaah> apt-get rocks:)
<CasW> Er heeft een gast bij mij op school Mac werkend op z'n netbookje... En nu kan hij hem niet dichtdoen want dan crasht-ie :p
<Zillaaah> hehe hackbook:)
<Guest61207> iemand nog een idee hoe ik makkelijk visitekaartjes kan maken ?via OpenOffice of iets anders?
<OerHeks> daar zijn sjablonen voor, visite kaartjes, geboorte, etc
<CasW> Scribus is toch speciaal daarvoor gemaakt?
<Guest61207> sjablonen in OO tekstverwerker?
<OerHeks> sjorrie, dat heet template, zoals deze > templates.services.openoffice.org/nl/node/5227
<Guest61207> templates.services.openoffice.org/nl/node/5227  duurt een beetje lang voordat hij is geladen
<OerHeks> ojee laten we nu die server rooken ?
<Guest61207> heb hem hoor ;-)
<Guest61207> is het dan de bedoeling dat ik die template open met OO of moet ik hem er ergens inzetten?
<JanC> Guest61207: gLabels is ook wel een optie, lijkt me
<Guest61207> keuze genoeg dus
<JanC> gLabels is een erg handig tooltje voor dat soort dingen
<OerHeks> in ~/.openoffice.org/3/user/template
<Guest61207> zal dat eens installeren
<OerHeks> ja Glabels is goed, vooral als je een formaat met visitekaartjes hebt.
<JanC> dat komt met configuraties voor de bekende formaten voorgeperforeerde bladen met visitekaartjes voor in je printer en zo
<JanC> en voor stickers natuurlijk  ☺
<JanC> vb. http://glabels.sourceforge.net/screenshots/220-screenshot-main.png
<Guest61207> heb net even glabels geïnstalleerd,even kijken of het wat is
<Guest61207> eerst even kijken waar en hoe ik tekst kan invullen
<Guest61207> in glabels
<Guest61207> nou ik moet zeggen dat ik er al helemaal uit ben hoor,dat glabels werkt helemaal geweldig,precies wat ik wil
<OerHeks> is al een vrij oud en goed onderhouden project.
<OerHeks> verder is het cups printing systeem ook geweldig in Linux :-)
<Guest61207> het wat?cups printing?
<OerHeks> ja, open maar eens in je browser: localhost:631
<OerHeks> dan kom je in de web-acces van je printer-service.
<OerHeks> dit is ook nogmaal via het Systeem menu bereikbaar :-)
<Guest61207> wat grappig dat web-acces
<hansw> cups, dat is gekocht door apple :-)
<Guest61207> maar dat is eigenlijk je beheer systeem voor je printer
<Guest61207> ?
<JanC> Guest61207: ja, je kan hetzelfde ook gewoon via de GUI normaal  ☺
<hansw> ja
<Guest61207> ik heb nu mijn printer aangesloten en hij vond hem gelijk,maar heb geen controle paneel voor mijn printer
<Guest61207> dus moet ik de cups voor mijn HP printer installeren?
<OerHeks> ja, de 1e weg is via systeem menu, maar ik laat je alleen zien dat het een service is, ofwel een servertje in je ubuntu, plat gezegd.
<hansw> hp is meestal wel te doen
<Guest61207> hij werkt nu wel gewoon
<Guest61207> ook het scannen was in 1 tel voor elkaar,plug en play hahah
<OerHeks> HP installatie gaat geweldig idd
<JanC> als er drivers zijn werkt het meestal meteen, en HP is erg vriendelijk wat betreft linux-drivers
<Guest61207> misschien moet ik alleen nog even die cups installeren voor het beheer van mijn printer
<JanC> HP printservers draaien trouwens gewoon op Debian  ;)
<Guest61207> kan ik namelijk ook inktniveaus zien,al weet ik nu al dat deze bijna leeg zijn ;-0
<OerHeks> Cups is standaard aanwezig.
<JanC> Guest61207: CUPS is altijd geïnstalleerd
<Guest61207> standaard?
<JanC> zonder CUPS kan je helemaal niet printen  ☺
<OerHeks> en werkt localhost:631 ook niet.
<JanC> Guest61207: kan je dat niet zien bij de printer-eigenschappen of zo?
<JanC> Systeem --> Beheer -> Afdrukken, dubbelklikken op de gewenste printer, dan onder "Inkt/toner-niveau's"
<Guest61207> inderdaad zeg,daar staat het keurig
<Guest61207> en dat allemaal zonder een programma te installeren van 100mb zoals onder windows
<Guest61207> zo leer ik nog eens wat
<Guest61207> vind Ubuntu steeds leuker worden
<OerHeks> je kent het forum en de artikelen op de wiki ? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<joris__> He weet iemand nog hardware bedrijven waar je preinstalled ubuntu desktops kan kopen?
<joris__> Voor zover ze bestaan...
<OerHeks> ja die zijn er wel, nl of be ?
<joris__> nl
<OerHeks> www.os4free.nl bijvoorbeeld, er zijn er meer
<OerHeks> misschien dit verhaal van jan > http://www.basiscursusubuntu.nl/2010/10/14/waar-kan-ik-een-computer-met-ubuntu-kopen/
<OerHeks> je kan net zo goed een kale pc kopen, er is een certified hardware list > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<joris__> ah ok te gek dank je
<Guest61207> een kale pc en zelf Ubuntu erop zetten is toch net zo makkelijk
<joris__> ja en waar koop je kale pc's als je niet zelf gaat bouwen?
<OerHeks> ja, ik heb een moederbordje genomen met onboard nvidia 7025, prima.
<joris__> Wat ik trouwens op zich best overweeg, maar het is niet voor mezelf en het moet nogal snel
<JanC> http://hettes.nl/ ook
<joris__> cool dank JanC
<OerHeks> je kan een systeem om een videokaart bouwen, of om een processor.
<JanC> de meeste PC-boeren die zelf PC's in elkaar steken verkopen die ook wel zonder OS
<Guest61207> inderdaad,gewoon bij een lokaal computershoppie
<OerHeks> ik bouw in delen dus, zodra de onboard nvidia 7025 niet meer voldoet, duw ik er een pci xpress videokaart in.
<joris__> tja twijfel twijfel het is voor mijn pa en het is gewoon een simpele office pc. Hij draait al jaren ubuntu op een pentium 4 maar die heeft vanavond de geest gegeven
<joris__> Het is wel leuk om voor een pc te zorgen die weer makkelijk 7 jaar mee kan
<joris__> en ook goed met ubuntu/linux overweg kan.
<OerHeks> oke, heeft hij een redenlijk scherm nu ?
<joris__> nee
<OerHeks> heeft je pa een makro pas ?
<OerHeks> daar hebben ze geen gekke pcś voor amper niks, je hebt dan wel windows erbij.
<joris__> nee, maar ik kan wel aan een makro pas komen... nog niet aan gedacht goede tip
<joris__> ik zat zelf naar de dell vostro's te kijken
<OerHeks> vostro 4xx ?
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell
<joris__> ah ok bedankt niet gezien
<OerHeks> 800 euro ongeveer,  http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/277634/dell-vostro-460-%28v460mt-z111%29.html#tab:info
<joris__> core i7 is echt overkill
<joris__> om openoffice en thunderbird te draaien toch?
<OerHeks> ja beetje
<hansw> JanC, lp werkt niet zonder cups?
<JanC> hansw: voor de meeste printers ben je met enkel lp niet veel, lijkt me...
<hansw> kan me nog vaag voor de geest halen dat ik zelfs postscript kon printen, maar kan me vergissen
<JanC> PostScript printers werken ja
<hansw> volgens mij had t-mobile ook problemen in .de. Krijg net een sms "welkom in duitsland"
<hansw> ben er al 6 uur
<OerHeks> ow dan zijn de storingen opgelost. ik las ergens zoiets...
<hansw> http://twitter.com/tmobile_webcare
<hansw> We hebben de oorzaak van de storing achterhaald en deze is inmiddels verholpen. De klanten die last hebben ondervonden van de storing zullen in de loop van vanavond weer volledig gebruik kunnen maken van ons netwerk.
<hansw> ik zou bijna een twitter account openen en zeggen dat het sukkels zijn omdat ze niet melden dat ze op t-mobile.de moesten wachten om het op te lossen
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<hansw> JanC, ah, de docx meuk werkt niet?
<hoekje> dag hans
<hansw> dag hoekje
<hoekje> alles oke
<hansw> jawel, kan altijd een paar duizend beter maar mag niet klagen
<hansw> en met jouw?
<JanC> -w  :P
<hoekje> goed
<hoekje>  dag jan
<hansw> t-mobile heeft volgens mij wereld wijd geen bekende storings pagina
<OerHeks> ik zou de patch-rek willen zien
<OerHeks> maar dat is offtopic :P
<hansw> nee, mobile ubuntu gebruikers hebben er ook last van als ze t-mobile gebruiken :-)
 * hansw lult alles ontopic
<OerHeks> nou, gister of de dag daarvoor had KPN wel moeite met ubuntu-nl.org te vinden. dat is opgelost.
<hansw> ownee, het heeft een 1Gb router maar kan maar 10 Mbit aan? en shaping van de cisco router was niet aangezet?
<JanC> OerHeks: iedereen had moeite om ubuntu-XX.org te vinden toen  ;)
<hansw> zo, morgen eens enorm gaan schelden en vervolgens 8 uur factureren naar $grote automatiseerder
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<hansw> moeten ze het root wachtwoord maar niet aanpassen zonder communicatie
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<hansw> de klant gooit het toch weer richting hun
<hansw> dit project kent twee boekings regels, nuttige uren en verloren uren
<MrChrisDruif> Toe maar
<OerHeks> als ze t-mobile hebben, snap ik het wel.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-29
<artcreations64> goedemorgen allemaal
<Kebabfish> goedemorgen
<artcreations64> ubuntu lijkt me leuke uitdaging om er mee te werken
<Kebabfish> is het zeker ook :)
<Kebabfish> normaal is het even wennen, en je moet wat anders denken
<Kebabfish> maar als je het eenmaal door hebt, is het erg makkelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad artcreations64, ff wennen maar daarna wil je eigenlijk niet meer terug :P
<artcreations64> dat klopt ik wil niet meer terug
<artcreations64> ik gebruik ubuntu desktop met 2 schermen
<artcreations64> wat is het hier zo stil ???
<Jeeves_> Dat hebbie wel eens he :)
<OerHeks> koffie ?
<artcreations64> nee dank u
<JanC> uitdaging?  welnee, het werkt gewoon, daar is geen uitdaging aan!  ;-)
<JanC> artcreations64: veel mensen zitten op het werk of op school, vandaar soms stil overdag
<artcreations64> ja dat geloof ik graag
<artcreations64> voor mij is het leuk om met linux te werken
<artcreations64> paar jaren geleden had ik ook geprobeerd maar had daarna minder tijd voor en nu heb ik het draadje terug en ga me daarin verdiepen
<Joske> goeie morgen
<artcreations64> mogge
<Joske> vraagje,
<Joske> heb hier een acer laptop waar ik ubuntu heb op staan
<Joske> Maar nu heb ik ubuntu 10.10 eens geinstalleerd
<Joske> Maar plots werkt men schermverlichtingcontrole niet meer
<Joske> Kan ze niet meer aanpassen
<Kebabfish> doe je dat toevallig met de fn knoppen?
<Kebabfish> zo ja, doen die knoppen het met andere functies wel
<Joske> Fn knoppen lukt het niet meer, maar ook niet in het kader waar je je energie instellingen aanpast
<artcreations64> heb je die vraag ook in het forum geplaatst
<Joske> nee nog niet
<Joske> maar heb de indruk dat 10.10 niet echt geweldig is
<artcreations64> dan zou ik het maar doen en wellicht reageert er iemand die dat eens meegemaakt heeft  later
<Joske> Op men netbook voelt het ook niet lekker
<Joske> denk dat 10.04 terug nemen de best oplossing is
<OerHeks> welke acer laptp, Joske ?
<JanC> hangt allemaal af van welke hardware je hebt ook
<artcreations64> wat voor een heb je
<Joske> 5672wlmi
<Joske> en netbook samsung n220
<JanC> en Acer laptops hebben vaak ACPI quirks nodig omdat de ACPI BIOS brak is...   :-/
<Joske> Ahzo dat kan
<artcreations64> samsung ken ik  heb ik ook maar  nog geen linux op geplaatst
<Joske> Op de toshiba laptop hier in huis werkte alles out of the box
<Joske> Heeft 10.10 veel voordelen tegenover 10.04
<Joske> Of kan ik op die 2 pc's gewoon ubuntu 10.04 gerust terugzetten
<Joske> Ze dienen toch maar voor internet wat in huis
<artcreations64> misschien is dat wel beter
<Joske> Kweet al hoe ik er firefox 4 opzet
<Joske> En das al goed
<Joske> En voor de rest zou ik niet weten wat er nog meer op moet
<artcreations64> gebruik je laptop draadloos
<Joske> Ja tuurlijk
<artcreations64> heb je er daar moeite mee
<Joske> Nope
<Joske> Zijn intel wifi's
<artcreations64> daś mooi
<Joske> Gewoon 10.04 dan maar op acer en samsung terug
<Joske> en sowieso de 10.10 netbook interface vind ik brak
<JanC> binnenkort is 11.04 er
<Joske> Zo sloom dat het werkt
<artcreations64> ik gebruik d-link wda 131 op desktops  ook geen probleem mee
<JanC> binnen een maand
<Joske> En is die beter dan?
<Joske> Want hoop dat ze eindelijk terug gelijk 10.04 netbook remix maken
<artcreations64> nieuwere versie zijn altijd beter dan ouders
<Joske> Is een zeer goeie
<JanC> Joske: Unity (de "netbook interface" in 10.10) is nu standaard voor de desktop ook, maar de snelheidsproblemen lijken me wel opgelost
<Joske> Ah nee he
<Joske> Ik snap toch 1 ding niet aan die unity
<Joske> Waarom doen ze dat nu op een netbook
<Joske> Je verliest ruimte ten opzichte van de 10.04 interface
<JanC> Joske: waarom?
<artcreations64> zo nu heb ik ubuntu 10.10 Desktop amd64 gedownload en gebrand  ga ik daarmee aan de slag voor amd pc
<JanC> nee, de knopjes links in Unity kunnen automatisch verdwijnen in 11.04
<Joske> Ahzo
<JanC> dus dat plaatsverlies is opgelost
<Joske> Dus het gaat zijn zoals in 10.04 volledig scherm bruikbaar
<Joske> Want dat vind ik juist een gigantisch voordeel op een netbookje
<JanC> alleen dunne balk bovenaan, waar ook nog eens je menubalk in zit
<Joske> Dat was in 10.04 ook
<Joske> Dus dan word het wel goed
<Joske> Das mooi
<OerHeks> voordeel: geen apparte netbook iso :-)
<JanC> als je een 3D-driver hebt toch  ☺
<Joske> Ahzo
<Joske> Ja maar netbookk is intel gma 3150
<Joske> Dus standard ingebouwd denk ik
<Joske> Zeg kzat met nog een vraag
<Joske> Ik heb in men windows 7 desktop een ssd zitten
<Joske> Nu vroeg ik me af of het zinvol is dit in men ubuntu laptop te steken
<OerHeks> kan, haal dan eerst windows 7 eraf :-)
<Joske> nene bedoel andere kopen he
<Joske> windows 7 pc zonder ssd is niet lekker dus dat nooit
<OerHeks> ow oke. ja een ssd is geen probleem
<Joske> maar eentje van 40gb kopen voor ubuntu laptop he
<Alex__> Hoe kan je nou een windows 7 pc hebben joske?
<Joske> 40gb is toch genoeg denk ik
<Joske> Hoezo?
<OerHeks> 40 gb is zat.
<Joske> Ik doe photoshop, games enz
<Alex__> Nou er bestaat ook geen ubuntu pc
<Joske> En das toch handiger op windows 7
<Joske> En vraag me af of een 2600k, 8gb ram wel nuttig benut zou worden door ubuntu
<OerHeks> 8 gb misschien niet altijd helemaal.
<Alex__> tenzij je virtualbox gaat gebruiken
<Joske> Ja kijk we hebben maar 2 windows 7 pc's in huis
<Joske> En de rest is ubunt
<OerHeks> je kan dan wel makkelijk swap uitschakelen.
<Joske> Dus dat valt toch goed mee
<OerHeks> eventueel temp cache naar een ramdisk schrijven
<Joske> Temp staat nu op ssd van die windows 7 pc
<Joske> Maar daar zit ne 160gb ssd in dacht ik
<Joske> Allesinds ik gebruik vaak ubuntu hoor
<Alex__> Photoshop kan ook op ubuntu
<Joske> Alleen er zijn dingen die niet gaan met ubuntu
<Joske> Ja ok
<Joske> Maar men zus heeft het nodig voor school bv
<Joske> En denk niet dat die ermee zou lachen als het eens niet zou willen werken
<Alex__> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<Joske> Die windows 7 laptop komt mss nog ubuntu op
<Alex__> Dual boot kan ook
<Joske> Enkel die desktop is en blijft 7
<Joske> Das zo een goed voorziene enz
<Joske> Allemaal goed geregeld
<Joske> Windows 7 op 160gb ssd
<Alex__> als je echt windows nodig hebt voor iets (photoshop, games, oid) dan start je windows
<Alex__> en anders start je ubuntu
<Joske> Data op 3 x 2tb in raid 5 en
<Joske> z
<Joske> Das gewoon ons workstation
<Joske> Ik ben gewoon nog niet 100% ubuntu
<Joske> Ik vind ubuntu ideaal voor internet en office pc's
<Joske> Die je dan niet moet onderhouden en die snel zijn
<Joske> Maar echt voor allround
<Joske> Ben ik nog niet overtuigd
<Joske> Als je je er niet 100% goed over voelt moet je niet 100% overgaan he
<artcreations64> begruip ik uiteraard
<Joske> Maar ben eens weg
<Joske> bye
<Sjimmie> weet iemand van een toffe, actieve development mp3/audio web streamer die je zelf kan installeren?
<Sjimmie> zoiets als FX Player
<JanC> ik ken FX Player niet
<JanC> Sjimmie: zoek je een streaming server of software om muziek af te spelen naar een streaming server (of beide)?
<Sjimmie> JanC: ik zoek een streaming server
<Sjimmie> web based
<JanC> http streams bedoel je?
<Sjimmie> zodat ik vanaf een andere lokatie gewoon bij me tracks op me server kan, en kan afspelen
<Sjimmie> yep
<JanC> of een web-admin ervoor?
<JanC> en waar moet die muziek afgespeeld worden (op de server of elders)?
<JanC> ik bedoel, waar meot die muziek beluisterbaar zijn, op de server of elders
<Sjimmie> op ieder device die verbinding maakt naar mijn website
<Sjimmie> het is eigenlijk gewoon een mp3 speler met een web interface
<Alex__> Sjimmie: houd er rekening mee dat je uitzendrechten moet betalen aan Buma & Strema (ofzoiets)
<Alex__> Als je publiekelijk muziek gaat uitzenden
<Sjimmie> Alex__: nee is alleen voor mezelf
<Sjimmie> user/pass protected
<CasW> Zet het achter een wachtwoord, en je hoeft niet meer te betalen
<Sjimmie> zodat ik oook op andere plekken me eigen tracks kan luisteren
<Sjimmie> maar niemand weet iets dus?
<Alex__> Sjimmie: JanC was net nog (paar seconde geleden) aan het vragen wat voor soort dienst.
<Alex__> Dus nu zijn er misschien mensen aan het zoeken voor je.
<Sjimmie> ja ik heb geen haast hoor, maar ga die fx player maar es proberen
<JanC> Sjimmie: als "elke device" het moet kunnen gebruiken ga je eerst moeten uitzoeken welke protocollen die devices kunnen gebruiken?
<Sjimmie> JanC: nou niet vanaf me reken machine, maar gewoon iedereen die een volledige browser heeft
<Alex__> JanC: volgensmij wou hij het via een website
<JanC> al zullen de meeste wel een simpele web stream aankunnen, gok ik
<Alex__> Sjimmie: hij bedoelde OS'en enzo.
<Alex__> Sjimmie: er bestaat ook een mogelijkheid om naar je iPhone te streamen, maar dan moet je kijken of deze dit protocol aan kan.
<Sjimmie> ohhh
<Alex__> Alhoewel naar je rekenmachine zou mogelijk zijn
<Alex__> Wifi ding erin, printplaatje erin en speaker erin
<JanC> Sjimmie: Apple/Windows smartphone/tablet spullen hebben wel een browser, maar die fabrikanten daarvan weigeren om sommige zaken te implementeren...  ;-)
<Kebabfish> er loopt al een draadje over op het forum, maar ik wil graag grote bestanden versturen naar iemand anders
<Kebabfish> het gaat over 3x20GB
<Kebabfish> ikzelf zat te denken dit via sftp te doen, maar iemand anders opperde al een simpele webserver
<Kebabfish> kan iemand me hiermee helpen?
<Sjimmie> Kebabfish: google docs of dropbox
<JanC> is privacy een issue?
<OerHeks> 20 gb past niet in google docs of dropbox
<JanC> Sjimmie: dropbox geeft je gratis 60 GiB diskspace?
<mvn071> scp ?
<OerHeks> maak een share aan, met ww en pass, en laat die ander met een ftp binnenhalen ?
<JanC> Kebabfish: als security niet cruciaal is, dan is http zeker een optie
<mvn071> mischien even gaatje maken in de firewall van je modem
<mvn071> anders eerst gpg gebruiken als http de optie word
<JanC> (security kan met https overigens ook wel, maar is dan meer werk)
<mvn071> rsync is ook een goeie
<JanC> of http + losse encryptie zoals gpg idd.
<mvn071> file transfer via skype / irc /msn / jabber
<mvn071> usb stick opsturen :)
<OerHeks> je kan ook met transmission een torrentje maken.
<the^user> wablief
<the^user> waar gaat het over
<mvn071> ssh -R tunnel opzetten als een remote peer hebt, en geen  controle hebt over je inkomen verkeer (modem)
<OerHeks> the^user, je bent in de ubuntu support irc
<mvn071> 3x20Gb over pompen van a -> b
<mvn071> Kleinere stukje maken en Ubuntu One gebruiken
<mvn071> kan met b.v.  tar
<Sjimmie> zo Kebabfish nu heb je 10 antwoorden, wat ga je doen?
<mvn071> of vertel meer over je context, voor een beter antwoord op je vraag :)
<MrChrisDruif> 60GiB? =-O
<OerHeks> 60 gb via torrent of ftp, ben je wel een paar dagen bezig.
<mvn071> Kebabfish, hoe ziet je intrastruur er uit, (kabel,(a)dsl, fiber ?
<the^user> rarre en uploadje naar een nieuwsgroep to
<the^user> linkje hier neer zetten
<the^user> duurt voor 60 gig 12 uur
<mvn071> Kebabfish, hoevaak moet je heen en kopieren, en evt in sync houden
<mvn071> the^user, niet over 3G... :)
<the^user> tja 3g is ietsiepitsie langzamer
<mvn071> Kebabfish, is stil van zoveel hulp :), ben je er nog ?
<Kebabfish> ja :P
<Kebabfish> sry voor de stilte
<OerHeks> :-)
<mvn071> oke, wil je hulp ?
<Kebabfish> we hebben hier 10 megabyte aan upload
<Kebabfish> daar kunnen ze dat downloaden
<Kebabfish> usb stick opsturen kan, maar is traag en onbetrouwbaar :P
<Kebabfish> ik reageerde even niet omdat ik opera unite aan het testen ben
<JanC> 10 MB kom je niet ver mee als je 60 GiB moet uploaden  ;)
<mvn071> Er zijn een aantal oplosingen geboden, kun je daaruit kiezen ?
<Kebabfish> via het forum werd opera unite opgedragen, deze heb ik vroeger wel eens gebruikt
<Kebabfish> de pc kan een aantal dagen aanblijven, dat is geen probleem
<mvn071> oke dus je hebt een oplossing ?
<Kebabfish> misschien :)
<Kebabfish> maar een webserver opzetten wil ik sowieso leren
<artcreations64> dat  kan met LAMP
<Solak> is er een mogelijkheid om te zien wat kubuntu doet tijdens het starten van kdm en opzetten van de desktop? Ik kan geen log vinden met die specifieke informatie.
<JanC> LAMP om een paar files te server ?
<Kebabfish> security is niet echt een groot isseu, maar ik vind het wel fijn als alles goed dichtgetimmerd is :)
<mvn071> sudo apt-get install mini-httpd
<artcreations64> dit is ook een optie  mvn
<Kebabfish> dus een webserver met LAMP (apache?) eropzetten/
<Kebabfish> ?
<artcreations64> als je eigen website wil
<MrChrisDruif> Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<JanC> je hebt geen scripting taal of database nodig om statische files te serven...
<mvn071> oke daar zijn handen vol tutorials over
<Kebabfish> het liefst heb ik later een klein netbookje met ubuntu server daarop
<Kebabfish> maar wel op een veilige manier natuurlijk
<artcreations64> ja dat wil iedereen op veilige manier
<mvn071> dan zou ik niet niet op een netbook doen, die disken zijn meestal niet 24x7 schikt
<Kebabfish> wat zou qua stroomverbruik dan ideaal zijn?
<artcreations64> desktop pc is beter voor de server
<Kebabfish> dacht aan een netbook met draaiende harde schijf
<Kebabfish> maar mijn desktop vreet nogal wat
<artcreations64> eigenlijk is een server  die gebruikt maakt van syseem die 24/7 draait
<artcreations64> neem een kleine desktop waar amd o[ draait
<mvn071> als het niet hoeft te performen, b.v. alix board i.o.d.
<Kebabfish> ok
<mvn071> en als het veiliger moet zou ik ook niet linux nemen, maar dat is hier off-topic :)
<Kebabfish> de wikis enzo was ik al aan het doornemen, helaas moeten de bestanden sneller naar duitsland dan dat ik zoiets kan opzetten :P
<artcreations64> ja snap ik
<Kebabfish> mvn zou voor bsd gaan denk ik?
<mvn071> heeft duitsland een public ip, en is het unix/linux doos  ?
<Kebabfish> ik denk dat ze daar windows gebruiken
<Kebabfish> maar ik ga zo opera unite testen
<Kebabfish> kijken of dat wat is
<mvn071> Kebabfish, ik ga niet op in hier, is niet relevant voor kanaal
<CasW> Duitsland is juist erg opensourcegezind
<mvn071> lees je eens scp en rsync
<mvn071> lees je eens op
<artcreations64> succes met opera unite
<mvn071> Kebabfish, moet je dit vaker doen?
<Kebabfish> voor zover ik weet is dit eenmalig
<mvn071> oke
<Kebabfish> maar voor mezelf zou ik het fijn vinden een centraal servertje te hebben, die ik ook voor deze dingen kan gebruiken
<mvn071> zijn de bestanden al gecomprimeerd ?
<Kebabfish> maar goed, dan heb ik nog wat leeswerk te doen
<Kebabfish> het zijn txt files
<Kebabfish> 3 bestanden
<Kebabfish> dacht ik
<Kebabfish> ik moet ze nog krijgen van een collega
<CasW> Gaat dit nog steeds over die 60 GiB?
<Kebabfish> ja
<Kebabfish> :P
<mvn071> dan wil je echt comprimeren
<Kebabfish> kan dat met een .txt file?
<mvn071> tar -cvjf bestand.tbz bestand
<CasW> Dat zijn flinke txt-files
<Kebabfish> data-files
<mvn071>  uitpakken tar -xvjf bestand.tbz
<CasW> Of gewoon grafisch, met archiefbeheer
<CasW> (of hoe hij ook maar heet)
<mvn071> lees ook over p7zip
<Kebabfish> ok, ik ga dat ook zeker proberen
<mvn071> lunch!
<mvn071> tot laters
<Kebabfish> idd
<Kebabfish> ik ga voor lunch
<CasW> Eet smakelijk
<Kebabfish> zoals het nu voor staat ga ik de data comprimeren (in een zip), en proberen te uploaden met opera unite
<Kebabfish> daarnaast ga ik in virtual box proberen een file-servertje op te zetten
<Kebabfish> :)
<Kebabfish> maar eerst eten
<JanC> tekstbestanden wil je zeker comprimeren
<JanC> en best nog met 7zip of tar+xz
<JanC> met wat geluk hou je nog 6 GiB of zo over dan  ;)
<JanC> of nog veel minder, als het bijvoorbeeld CSV-bestanden met enkel getallen zijn...
<artcreations64> dat wist ik effe niet
<artcreations64> weer wat bijgeleerd
<artcreations> zo is het nu weer wat rustig
<Kebabfish> nou ja, ik ben weer terug :)
<Kebabfish> met opera unite haal ik hoogstens 2.5 mb/s
<Kebabfish> dan duurt 60 gb nogal lang (ook al comprimeer ik alles)
<Kebabfish> ik heb een mail naar het lab in duitsland gestuurd of ze een pc in kunnen richten die ik kan benaderen met ssh
<Kebabfish> zo kan ik met secure copy alles overzetten (ik geloof dat die ook comprimeerd?)
<OerHeks> scp kan comprimeren , met de -C optie
<Kebabfish> ok
<Kebabfish> niet de kleine c zie ik al
<OerHeks> scp -C <filename> <target>
<Kebabfish> en gewoon ter info voor mij, wat moeten ze in duitsland doen om die pc in te richten?
<Kebabfish> ben ik wel benieuwd naar :)
<mvn071> OerHeks, scp -C <filename> <target>: ==> de : is belangrijk
<mvn071> Kebabfish, sshd (openssh server) moet erop draaien, en natuurlijk bereikbaar zijn.
<Kebabfish> idd
<mvn071> Dat kan met Ubuntu
<Kebabfish> en indien ze daar windows hebben?
<mvn071> vervangen voor ubuntu
<Kebabfish> :P
<Kebabfish> anders zit je denk ik met ed firewall e.d.
<mvn071> is dat een corporate omgeving? of een modem bij iemand thuis ?
<Kebabfish> ben bang dat het of een universiteitsnetwerk is, of een netwerk van het lab zelf
<mvn071> en jou in nl ?
<Kebabfish> ook
<Kebabfish> maar IT werkt hier goed mee
<Kebabfish> maar ik geloof dat de meeste services hier open staan
<mvn071> optie: vpn, of een poort open zetten, of via een andere  shell server (sshserver)
<mvn071> heb je webspace bij jou uni ?
<mvn071> of een shell server?
<Kebabfish> hoe bedoel je dat? (ben totaal onbekend op dit gebied)
<mvn071> veel universiteiten bieden een public html, en/of een ssh server
<mvn071> maar als dit je werk is, zou jou it met it_duitslandsland laten kletsen
<Kebabfish> eeuh, we hebben voor zover ik weet een public html (met niet al te veel ruimte) en een ftp server
<Kebabfish> mijn werk is wat anders
<Kebabfish> mijn werk is eiwitgerelateerd, de data is van een collega :)
<mvn071> oke, maar vraag dan even, verhoging van je quota aan, of een andere oplossing, maar laat vooral it met it kletsen
<Kebabfish> hmm, lijkt idd de beste oplossing
<Kebabfish> maar desondanks wil ik er zelf ook wat van opsteken :)
<mvn071> oke
<Kebabfish> voor een eventuele volgende keer
<JanC> quota ?
<Kebabfish> ruimte op onze webserver
<mvn071> meer ruimte op ftp_quota is waarschijnlijk
<Kebabfish> jup
<Kebabfish> maar dat ftp-programma wat je moet gebruiken is niet al te best
<JanC> als dat éénmalig is meot dat idd. geen probleem zijn
<mvn071> quota = diskruimte die aan een gebruiker/group wordt toegekend
<JanC> nu ja, als dat éénmalig is kan je die data evengoed opsturen op een disk  ;)
<mvn071> dat is aanpassing op bestand beleid, nieuwe vpn en ssh connecties meestal niet
<mvn071> dan krijg je discussie :)
<mvn071> en kan je lang wachten
<mvn071> meestal,
<Kebabfish> duurt ons ietwat te lang, alles fysiek opsturen. Tevens wil ik ook graag weten hoe ik dit zelf zou kunnen doen xD
<JanC> Kebabfish: fysiek opsturen kost 24h of zo?
<Alex--> Heb nog een leuk idee voor ubuntu
<Kebabfish> hmm, eventueel idd
<JanC> Kebabfish: policy verandering aanvragen kost vaak langer dan éénmalig een pakketje opsturen  ;)
<mvn071> Kebabfish, dat begrijp ik. Ik zou bovenstaande bewaren, en uitwerken met it samen, en ook snel een probleem oplossen
<mvn071> zeker als het vaker moet.
<Kebabfish> ik heb de meeste info netjes gekopieerd in een .txt bestand, zodat ik dat op kan zetten voor een eventuele volgende keer
<JanC> als het vaker moet dan wil je idd. andere oplossing
<JanC> zeker op termijn
<mvn071> als je data sets moet syncen kun je ook kijken naar rsync
<Kebabfish> IT is nogal conservatief met policies, maar ik ken ze It aardig goed en ze werken meestal graag mee
<mvn071> rsync werkt over de zelfde poorten als ssh
<mvn071> Ik werk als IT'er bij een uni :)
<JanC> is logisch dat IT conservatief is, het is makkelijker extra te geven dan om zelfs maar het minste weer af te nemen  ;)
<Kebabfish> nice
<Kebabfish> ik zit zelf in de proteomics
<Kebabfish> maar onze datasets groeien ook enorm, dus ik zie wel de kans dat we die in de toekomst vaker toe zouden gaan passen
<Kebabfish> maar syncen hoeft niet
<Kebabfish> ze krijgen de data puur ter analyse
<mvn071> Kebabfish, precies dus wil een dialoog voeren zonder tijds druk
<Kebabfish> voor korte termijn zijn er oplossingen genoeg :)
<mvn071> Kebabfish, :)
<mvn071> Kebabfish, als een kleine it club zit die linux, unix maken ze wel iets dat werkt, maar it'er houden meestal niet van tijdsdruk
<mvn071> snap.
<mvn071> snapt.
<Kebabfish> tuurlijk
<mvn071> je had alwel gemerkt ietjes pietjes dylectisch ben, m
<Kebabfish> onze onderzoeksafdeling loopt nu 3 maanden achter (achterstand opgelopen in 6 maanden), dus ik snap hoe vervelend tijdsdruk is :)
<mvn071> aar wel wat van computers weet :)
<Kebabfish> dyslectie is goed overheen te lezen toch :)
<mvn071> ik hoop het :)
<mvn071> voor mij wel .....
<mvn071> oke succes, ik moet weer even verder
<Kebabfish> ok, werkze
<Kebabfish> als je op de RuG werkt, kom ik zo misschien wel langs :P
<mvn071> sorry...
<Kebabfish> in ieder geval bedankt voor alle hulp
<Kebabfish> ik zal hier zeker nog veel over vragen, al is het puur uit interesse
<mvn071> Kebabfish, misschien je tzt een http://freenas.org op oude hardware draaien, en die aanbieden, kan kan het heel goed koop met oude hardware
<mvn071> die moet dan in DMZ (special netwerk gedeelte voor publieke servers), dan snap IT goed
<mvn071> pfff dat snapt it ook
<JanC> lijkt me dat IT zelf wel een fileserver kan installeren zonder FreeNAS...   ;)
<Kebabfish> ik zal er eens naar kijken :)
<mvn071> JanC ja dat kan, beiden kunnen voordelen hebben, niet alle it afdelingen hebben goedkope bulk storage
<JanC> < 10 GiB is nauwelijks "bulk" storage in feite...
<Kebabfish> aangezien we in afgelopen maanden 60 GB aan data hebben gegenereerd...
<Kebabfish> is 10 Gb inderdaad niet veel
<JanC> ongecomprimeerd...
<mvn071> en groeiende ...
<Kebabfish> stel het is 6 gb gecomprimeerd
<Kebabfish> dan heb je het alleen over afgelopen 3 maanden
<JanC> ik gok dat je data heel erg comprimeerbaar is
<Kebabfish> zou mooi zijn :)
<Kebabfish> veel zit al gecomprimeerd in een database, aangezien we veel terug moeten kunnen roepen
<JanC> bij het CERN genereren ze terrabytes per uur  ;-)
<Kebabfish> maar die 60 gb was losse data voor een ander lab
<Kebabfish> voor ons is dit al groot :P
<Kebabfish> onze oracle database heeft nu een max van 12 gb voor 1 machine
<JanC> nu ja, of toch zeker gigabytes per uur
<Kebabfish> dat is al veel te weinig
<JanC> Oracle...
<Kebabfish> jup, oracle...
<Kebabfish> niet mijn keus
<Kebabfish> maar bij dure apparaten hoort haperende dure software
<Kebabfish> zoals prorgamma's die random vastlopen
<JanC> en ondebugbaar zijn?
<Kebabfish> en databases die traag, log en onbetrouwbaar zijn
<Kebabfish> :)
<Kebabfish> maar helaas, het is allemaal specifiek voor dat en dat apparaat
<Kebabfish> dus geen alternatief wat dat betreft
<JanC> jullie gebruiken geen open apparaten?
<Kebabfish> in welke zin open?
<JanC> dat er geen alternatief mogelijk is?
<Kebabfish> helaas niet
<JanC> eigen software schrijven of zo
<Kebabfish> nope
<Kebabfish> je hebt het hier al snel over tonnen euro's per apparaat
<Kebabfish> met eigen softwarepakket
<Kebabfish> er komt hier binnenkort wel een IT-project open voor onze data verwerking, maar meer ook niet
<JanC> kostprijs wil toch niet zeggen dat het niet open kan zijn...
<Kebabfish> misschien een gebrek aan kennis van mijn kant
<Kebabfish> maar ik zie niet snel hoe ze andere software hierbij kunnen schrijven...
<JanC> dat ligt meer aan de fabrikant lijkt me
<Kebabfish> vaak is er 1 fabrikant die dat apparaat maakt
<Kebabfish> en windowslicenties kosten in verhouding niks
<JanC> als er maar één fabrikant is dan heeft die toch geen voordeel bij closed source?
<JanC> integendeel
<Kebabfish> heb je gelijk in
<Kebabfish> toch werkt bijna elk lab nog met xp
<JanC> maak het open source en je klanten fixen je bugs gratis voor je  ;)
<Kebabfish> haha
<JanC> of voegen functies toe, etc.
<Kebabfish> er zijn maar 6 van deze apparaten in nl, denk niet dat er veel feedback komt :P
<Kebabfish> hier is het motto meer: er moet zo veel en zo accuraat mogelijk data uitkomen, kosten e.d. maken niks uit :P
<Kebabfish> xp, osx, ubuntu, maakt niet uit
<JanC> als het niet stabiel werkt dan haal je dat objectief niet  ;)
<Kebabfish> idd
<Kebabfish> onze IT heeft eens 3 weken besteedt aan het aan de praat krijgen van 1 machine
<Kebabfish> en dat lag niet aan IT :P
<Kebabfish> maar het is moeilijk open source te promoten in een omgeving die daar niets om geeft. Als het maar werkt
<Kebabfish> en xp voldoet blijkbaar genoeg
<mvn071> Kebabfish, http://www.antoniusziekenhuis.nl/ had zelfde probleem, maar hebben nu vendors die "open" supporten
<mvn071> hun hele backend is open
<mvn071> inclusief storgae
<JanC> het is gewoon een kwestie van documentatie vaak
<Kebabfish> klinkt goed
<Kebabfish> maar hier is het niet 1 ziekenhuis, maar een hele uni
<Kebabfish> deels draait hier debian, ook de servers grotendeels
<Kebabfish> voor zover ik weet
<mvn071> is een kwestie van durf en visie van managent, bij antionius de directie
<Kebabfish> ik heb te weinig kennis om te zien hoeveel werk zoiets is
<JanC> het CERN draait ook op linux & unix, en grote delen van NASA ook
<JanC> *zeker* hun storage
<Kebabfish> hotmail ook :)
<JanC> hotmail draait op Windows
<Kebabfish> ik heb mijn twijfels :P
<mvn071> vroeger niet, nu wel
<Kebabfish> maar goed, ik denk ook dat het best kan
<JanC> ook al hebben ze daar 2× meer hardware voor nodig...
<JanC> Hotmail draaide ooit op FreeBSD
<Kebabfish> en in dat ziekenhuis, zijn alle werkplekken ook open source of windows geimplementeerd in die omgeving...
<mvn071> ik wou het niet zeggen :)
<Kebabfish> ach, BSD is ook interessant toch
<mvn071> gemengde omgeving, en window verliest beleids matig terrein
<Kebabfish> hier heeft iedereen de keuze
<mvn071> BSD is hier off-topic :)
<Kebabfish> true
<JanC> op zich is het als bedrijf niet belangrijk of je Windows of linux gebruikt, wel dat je kan switchen als je wil
<Kebabfish> ik denk dat je het hier per afdeling moet zien
<Kebabfish> maar goed, ik heb ook geen overzicht hoe dat hier zit
<Kebabfish> brb
<Stef> hallo, is het mogelijk om phpmyadmin van buiten het LAN netwerk te benaderen?
<Stef> want dit lukt me niet
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Heb je de poort in je router opengezeT?
<Stef> werkt dit ook via een poort te forwarden ? (80 is al geforward)
<Stef> ik kan perfect een website openen buiten mijn netwerk
<RawChid> Doet Apache het wel?
<RawChid> Oke, maar phpmyadmin dus niet?
<Stef> inderdaad :)
<Stef> lokaal kan ik phpmyadmin wel bereiken
<Stef> als ik in het netwerk naa 192.168.0.40/phpmyadmin ga kom ik op de pagina uit
<RawChid> Maar las je buiten je netwerk zit, dan typ je een ander ip in
<RawChid> Ik denk dat daar het probleem zit
<Stef> stef.sytes.net
<Stef> doet die het ?
<Stef> ah ik zie al iets
<RawChid> Die doet hier niets
<RawChid> Maar je ip wel
<Stef> het werkt via no-ip.com
<RawChid> Je moet in de Apache config denk ik een Servername toevoegen (
<Stef> en telenet veranderd heel soms mijn ip adres
<Stef> en dat was nu gebeurt
<RawChid> ServerName stef.sytes.net
<RawChid> Die regel moet je denk ik toevoegen om het te laten werken
<RawChid> En dan Apache herstarten
<Stef> ja maar als je naar die site gaat, gaat hij het automatisch omzetten naar IP adres.
<Stef> dus ik denk niet dat het daar in ligt, ik ga het toch even proberen :p
<RawChid> oh, nu zie ik het
<Stef> hij doet het! :SD
<Stef> :D
<RawChid> Hij verandert het naar jouw IP : 8080
<Stef> het was dus gewoon het IP adres dat fout was
<RawChid> lol
<Stef> ja weet dat moet, ik mag geen poorten openen onder 1024
<Stef> http://84.192.14.212:8080/phpmyadmin/
<Stef> die werkt nu
<RawChid> :)
<Stef> toch bedankt! :D
<RawChid> np
<Stef> nog iets anders.. :)
<Stef> ik kreeg vanmorgend deze mail van mijn server
<Stef> subject: Anacron job 'cron.daily' on nas
<Stef>  met als bericht: /etc/cron.daily/mlocate: Warning: /var/lib/mlocate/daily.lock present, not running updatedb. run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/mlocate exited with return code 1
<Stef> weet je toevallig wat het probleem is ?
<RawChid> mlocate is iets dat dagelijks wordt uitgevoerd
<RawChid> in een cron, dus niet in je terminal
<RawChid> De output daarvan wordt dan in een mail gezet
<RawChid> Wat het probleem is weet ik niet.
<RawChid> Je kunt eens typen: sudo updatedb
<RawChid> Dan doe je dit met de hand
<Stef> ik heb het gedaan :D
<Stef> mag ik trouwens de www locatie verplaatsen?
<OerHeks> dat mag, de vraag is waarom je dat zou willen. /var/ is daar uitermate geschikt voor
<OerHeks> ola
<Stef> OerHeks: het is gelukt, ik wil het verplaatsen omdat het dan op een raid schijf staat
<Stef> is wat veiliger :)
<Gotiniens> ja kan ook je raid schijf op /var mounten natuurlijk
<Edgar> Hey mensen ik heb net ubuntu voor het eerst geinstalleerd alleen de audio werkt niet dus hij kan waarschijnlijk geen driver vinden
<Edgar> waar kan ik die vandaan halen
<Edgar> of hoe is dit op te lossen
<OerHeks> Edgar, dit is vrij eenvoudig, restricted extra; s bevat codecs, flash, java, lettertypes en wat extra tools, zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<OerHeks> daarna kan je nog hardware driver voor video/wireless laden via systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogrammaś ( indien beschikbaar)
<Marnix> Hallo?
<OerHeks> hallo Marnix
<Marnix> ik had een vraag over ubuntu
<Marnix> ik game veel
<Marnix> kan ik games spelen op ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ja hoor, er zitten veel games in de repository > http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/index.php?lang=[/url
<CasW> Ja, natuurlijk, maar niet alle games, ook natuurlijk ;) Maar, misschien gaat daar een beetje verandering in komen mbv de Unigine engine (die kan draaien onder Linux / Ubuntu)
<OerHeks> persoonlijk doe ik die onderste graag.
<OerHeks> verder zijn er windows games te emuleren met wine.
<CasW> Al heb je daar vaak / bijna altijd wel framedrops
<OerHeks> ze hebben een hele database met tips en tricks http://www.winehq.org/
<Marnix> maar ik kan niet gewoon installeren en spelen zegmaar?
<OerHeks> ja hoor linux games kan je gewoon installeren
<Marnix> nee maar windows games
<Marnix> gewoon world of warcraft enzo
<OerHeks> zie paar regels terug, wine
<CasW> Nee, maar WoW draait wél onder Wine
<OerHeks> check hun database, dan zie je of het kan werken, en hoe
<OerHeks> ik gebruik persoonlijk geen wine. linux games zat
 * OerHeks wacht op een Port van de UT3-engine
<trijntje> wine werkt vaak goed, ik gebruik het veel voor oude windows spellen
<OerHeks> wine, winetricks
<OerHeks> er is nog een manier om windows games te installeren, toch, trijntje ?
<trijntje> playonlinux misschien?
<CasW> crossover games of zo, toch?
<trijntje> is geloof ik een soort uitbreiding van wine, speciaal voor games
<OerHeks> ja, ik twijffelde, playdeb of playonlinux
<trijntje> Marnix, welk spel zou je willen spelen?
<OerHeks> WoW toch ? er is engelse documentatie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft  > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft/Troubleshooting
<OerHeks> ook in het fries http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wow
<OerHeks> ownee :P
<CasW> Fries is ubuntu-fry, ik weet niet of ze daar een stukje over WoW hebben
<OerHeks> ik weet wel een american army clan, maar die linux versie is bij 2.5 blijven steken ..
<Marnix> Ik heb beelden gezien van WoW op linux en het laggt best wel...
<Marnix> net
<trijntje> tja, ligt dat dan aan linux, de opname-software of de videokaart van die pc?
<OerHeks> je kan je services tunen, etc
<OerHeks> wow goed instellen.
<silvius> help er lopen vineanen rond in mijn film
<CasW> vineanen?
<silvius> mja alles is blauw
<CasW> film == dvd? Iso? Youtube?
<silvius> xvid
<silvius> heb verschillende players geprobeert
<CasW> Waarmee speel je 'm af?
<silvius> heb restricted drivers geinstalleerd
<silvius> totem
<CasW> (Nu? En welke players heb je geprobeert?)
<silvius> gnome mplayer
<CasW> Weet je zeker dat de file niet corrupt is? En je kunt hem proberen met VLC, misschien dat die het wel doet
<silvius> zijn er betere ?
<silvius> het is met veel films en vroeger geen last mee gehad
<silvius> hm het is met alle films
<CasW> Probeer dan eerst VLC maar 's, vroeger is ook op Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> welke videodriver gebruik je ?
<silvius> ja gisteren ging het nog
<silvius> het zijn echt alle films
<silvius> kleuren zijn verkeerd
<silvius> groen is roos geworden en geel is blauw
<CasW> Kan het aan je beeldscherm liggen, dat die anders is ingesteld? Of is het alleen met films zo?
<silvius> ik ga ff proberen vanuit ander besturingssysteem of dat nog werkt
<silvius> tot straks
<silvius> beeldscherm is ok
<silvius> haja
<silvius> drivers vga kaart mss
<silvius> nope
<CasW> Dan ben ik bang dat het aan je hardware ligt, gister iets erg videokaart-intensiefs gedaan? Of vandaag?
<silvius> tja ik had een driver proberen installeren zodat ik een hogere resolutie dan 1024 kon hebben
<silvius> beheer xtra stuurprogrammas
<silvius> fotos zijn ok
<CasW> Oké, en nu werkt hij ook niet meer onder een ander OS? Da's vreemd, kan je nieuwe firmware installeren op je kaart of zo?
<silvius> ik ga ff checken
<David> hey
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest22100> ik heb net per ongelijk mijn chat icoon rechts bovenin weggegooid, uit het paneel. hoe krijg ik die weer terug want nu kan ik niet meer chatten:$
<hansw> via je menu? :-)
<OerHeks> klik op pje panel, rechter muis > toevoegen
<OerHeks> meldingsapplet
<OerHeks> er staan er 3, de middelste.
<hansw> voor dit soort mensen is ubuntu-tweak ideaal, kun je een backup van je desktop maken
<Guest22100> bedankt
<Guest22100> nu weet ik wat ik verkeerd deed
<OerHeks> ubuntu !
<Guest22100> ik gooide dat ding van het toetsenbord weg
<Guest22100> de meest linksen
<hansw> Guest22100, en installeer ubuntu-tweak :-)
<OerHeks> ubuntu tweak is idd leuk, je kan er veel mee, ook met gconf-editor
<Guest22100> doe ik
<hansw> je kan ook met rsync je desktop backuppen maar met ubuntu-tweak gaat het simpeler
<OerHeks> backupje maken van je settings kan met back-in-time
<Guest22100> maar die tweaks staat niet in de lijst bij softwarecentrum
<OerHeks> klopt, die zul je via de site moeten ophalen
<Guest22100> gevonden
<OerHeks> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ of via getdeb > http://www.getdeb.net/software/Ubuntu%20Tweak
<OerHeks> maar pas op, u kunt uw systeem helemaal dichttimmeren.
<Guest22100> daar ben ik goed in;)
<OerHeks> och, linker shift vasthouden bij boot, en je komt in Grub2, en kan je recovery doen
<Guest22100> eerst maar eens back up maken
<Guest22100> werkt super snel
<DragoniaX_DX> hallo :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<DragoniaX_DX> wie kan mij helpen met intel graphics driver installeren ?
<OerHeks> welke videokaart gebruik je ?
<DragoniaX_DX> geen idee, ik heb netbook acer one 751h
<DragoniaX_DX> ik dagt dat het standaard ingestelt werd na installeren van ubuntu xD
<OerHeks> open terminal:    lspci | grep -i VGA
<DragoniaX_DX> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<DragoniaX_DX> is dat de videokaart?
<OerHeks> ja, je video GPU
<DragoniaX_DX> hmm oke, kzie verder niet egt een naam waar ik mee kan googelen xD
<JanC> crap, poulsbo heeft enkel closed source drivers
<DragoniaX_DX> bij monitor instellen staat monitor: unkown
<OerHeks> deze link als het goed is , wel engels > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<JanC> en officieel enkel voor sommige linux-versies ook nog eens
<DragoniaX_DX> oke ik even lezen :)
<OerHeks> mooi grafiekje erbij
<JanC> DragoniaX_DX: de fabrikant van die GPU is extreem anti-open source, jammer genoeg...  :-/
<JanC> je beste kans is vermoedelijk om een oudere Ubuntu-versie te gebruiken
<JanC> en op het eerste gezicht is er zelfs geen ondersteunde versie meer met een poulsbo-driver
<JanC> met een officiële driver
<OerHeks> misschien de x-swat ppa ?
<DragoniaX_DX> hmmm oke
<DragoniaX_DX> E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Is deze in gebruik door een ander proces?
<DragoniaX_DX> wat is dat?
<OerHeks> staan er updates klaar, of heb je synaptic open terwijl je installeerd via terminal ?
<JanC> dat je meerdere APT-toepassingen tegelijk probeert te gebruiken
<OerHeks> daarom start altijd eerst met: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<JanC> blijkbaar is er een speciale PPA met gehackte binary drivers die min of meer werken  ☺
<OerHeks> ola er is zelfs een pagina voor uw laptop > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h
<OerHeks> DragoniaX_DX,  ^^
<DragoniaX_DX> oow
<DragoniaX_DX> effe kijke :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<DragoniaX_DX> kheb nu iets geinstalleert van die site en kan nu wel de resolutie veranderen enzo en is wel iets betr nu maar kan beter volgens mij xD
<OerHeks> welke resolutie werkt nu ?
<DragoniaX_DX> kheb nu 800 600 ingestelt
<DragoniaX_DX> dus als ik nu iets minimalizeer gaat het nog steeds te traag eigenlijk xD
<DragoniaX_DX> mja komt door de animatie denk xD
<OerHeks> heb je compiz aanstaan ?
<OerHeks> dat zal performance schelen, denk ik
<DragoniaX_DX> nope dat werkt niet eens xD
<OerHeks> oke
<DragoniaX_DX> nu ook hoog contrast theme gedaan en werkt nu ook wel wat beter maja theme is lelijk :p
<DragoniaX_DX> ee n heel gedoe om alles goed te krijgen o.O
<DragoniaX_DX> mja iedergeval bedankt voor helpen :)
<DragoniaX_DX> werkt nu beter
<OerHeks> mooi. have fun DragoniaX_DX
<DragoniaX_DX> dankje :-)
<Chat2607> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-30
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<Vancha> he mensen
<jvb> Ik wil een Brother printer MFC-250C installeren op ubuntu 10.10 - 64 bits en dat lukt mij niet
<jvb> vlijkbaar bestaat er alleen dit bestand : mfc250clpr-1.1.2-2.i386.deb
<jvb> blijkbaar
<jvb> dat kan je natuurlijk niet op een 64 bits machine installeren
<jvb> maar hoe moet het dan wel ?
<JanC> jvb: wat zegt openprinting.org over die printer?
<jvb> ik zal eens kijken
<JanC> er zitten brother-* pakketten voor diverse printers in de multiverse repositories
<OerHeks> jvb onze duitse vrienden hebben een mooie wiki, er is een 64 bit scan en print deb > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner
<inSanity_> jvb, het kan wel
<OerHeks> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<inSanity_> je moet het installeren zoals het op de brother site staat aangegeven
<inSanity_> namelijk
<inSanity_> met dpkg -i --force-all <package.deb>
<inSanity_> ik heb de mfc249C namelijk
<JanC> exht proper is dat ook niet...
<inSanity_> en die werkt prima
<JanC> echt *
<JanC> OerHeks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker is het voor de printers trouwens  ☺
<JanC> ik vraag me af of die MFC260 niet gewoon met één v/d drivers in de repositories werkt...
<JanC> MFC-250 bedoel ik
<jvb> euhhhh, wat moet ik nu eigelijk doen ?
<jvb> het lijkt erop dat ik het nu vind
<jvb> ik zie nu de packages voor 64 bits
<jvb> zal wel lukken nu
<JanC> waar zie je die?
<JanC> die Brother linux drivers zijn duidelij kenkel bedoeld voor admins die print servers moeten opzetten en zo...  :-(
<JanC> inSanity_: je wil overigens niet --force-all gebruiken, maar --force-architecture of zo
<inSanity_> JanC, mja dat is specifieker idd
<JanC> met --force-all riskeer je dat je je systeem sloopt
<JanC> denk aan Automatix-toestanden en zo  ;)
<totimkopf> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai totimkopf
<inSanity_> JanC, moet er niet aan denken
<SusJan> Ik kan geen dvd's afspelen
<SusJan> Kan ier iemand mij helpen
<SusJan> Waarom antwoordt er niemand?
<SusJan> Hallo
<Kebabfish> veel mensen zijn druk bezig
<OerHeks> hallo SusJan
<Kebabfish> maar ik wil best een hulppoging wagen
<SusJan> Ik kan geen Dvd's afspelen?
<Kebabfish> wat heb je tot nu toe geprobeerd?
<OerHeks> dvd afspelen, na pakket restricted extra's de dvd-css installeren. zie de wiki > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<SusJan> VLC Media Player en Totem
<SusJan> Ik ben bezig met de handleiding van <OerHeks>, hopelijk helpt deze?
<OerHeks> VLC zou normaal een dvd af moeten kunnen spelen, dacht ik.
<OerHeks> maar het is ook bekend, dat niet alle dvd's zullen afspelen, met een apparte macromedia-DRM :(
<JanC> "Macromedia-DRM" ?
<totimkopf> druk druk druk
<OerHeks> ik heb een concert dvd, die niet wil spelen
<JanC> VLC & Totem moeten gewoon alle DVD's kunnen afspelen, op voorwaarde dat je libdvdcss2 hebt
<JanC> er kunnen uiteraard wel bugs zijn...
<OerHeks> oplossing, gewoon even meer dvdś proberen :-)
<SusJan> Het werkt bij mij.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> Ubuntu !
<SusJan> Nog een vraagje. Weet iemand hoe ik Flash CS5 op ubuntu krijg?
<JanC> geen idee of Wine dat ondersteunt...
<OerHeks> wineHQ flash http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=23
<OerHeks> 8 zou kunnen werken, platinum
<SusJan> Ik ga weg, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag.
<leoquant> Woensdag 30 maart: 201119.30-20.30 workshop opzetten GPG enCOC :  #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas|  Info: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/GPGInleiding| Leiding: Ronnie
<leoquant> curses gpg/pgp in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<Jolien> hai ik ben nieuw hier dus ik weet niet precies hoe dit forum werkt
<Jolien> maar het lukt me maar niet om mijn monitor goed te configureren
<OerHeks> heb je al bij systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogramma gekeken, of er een videodriver beschikbaar is ?
<Jolien> ja daar had ik gekeken
<Jolien> maar daar kon ik niets vinden
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart zit er in je pc ?
<Jolien> ik heb eerlijk gezegd geen idee waar ik dat kan vinden sorry
<Jolien> ik heb namelijk net een nieuwe PC aangeschaft
<OerHeks> open terminal:      lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> dan krijg je een zin, plak die hier :-)
<Jolien> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]
<Jolien> ik heb mijn tweede beeldscherm (TV) trouwens aangesloten via hdmi-dvi ik weet niet of dat uitmaakt?
<OerHeks> ligt eraan, welke resolutie die heeft, dat kan misschien de oorzaak zijn
<Jolien> nee ik heb namelijk ubuntu via wubi geinstalleerd
<Jolien> en in win 7 werkt het prima
<OerHeks> ow wubi :(
<Richard> goedenavond
<Guest13997> als ik Firefox 4 erop wil zetten is het dan beter om eerst de standaard firefox in ubuntu eraf te gooien?
<OerHeks> ik zou ubuntu naast windows installeren, wubi is maar een test.
<OerHeks> als je de cd live boot, heb je dan wel goede resolutie ?
<Jolien> oh dat zou ik even moeten checken
<Jolien> weet ik eigenlijk niet uit mijn hoofd
<Jolien> anders zou het probleem snel zijn opgelost
<OerHeks> probeer dat, als dat wel goed gaat, dan kan je beter ubuntu ernaast installeren.
<Jolien> moet ik dat even testen?
<Jolien> oke prima
<Jolien> thanks
<Jolien> en anders zie je me vast wel weer verschijnen
<OerHeks> Guest13997, ja, je kan firefox 3.6.x verwijderen, of ernaast houden.
<Guest13997> misschien een rare vraag,maar hoe kan ik Firefox 4 erop krijgen?
<OerHeks> lastig is dan wel, dat 'openen in browser' knoppen naar je oude firefox gaan
<Guest13997> oké dan is het beter om de oude eraf te gooien en FF4 erop denk ik
<OerHeks> deze ppa toevoegen, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable   , updaten, en in synaptic ff 4 installeren
<Guest13997> oké,dat gaat me even te snel,sorry
<Guest13997> waar moet ik die ppa toevoegen?
<Guest13997> en eerst even de oude Firefox eraf gooien?
<OerHeks> om de ppa toe te voegen, open synaptic > instellingen > pakketbronnen, en voeg daar ' ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable ' toe
<OerHeks> die haalt de key op en de repository, dat kan een minuutje duren.
<Guest13997> maar moet ik dan eerst via softwarebronnen de oude verwijderen?
<OerHeks> kan, wat jij wil.
<OerHeks> ik heb hem er per ongeluk nog naast staan, want ik wil nog wat testen.
<Guest13997> hij is hem nu aan het verwijderen
<OerHeks> zit je nu via firefox hier op IRC ?
<Guest13997> nee,via Google chrome ;-)
<Guest13997> ik heb nu ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable toegevoegd
<OerHeks> oke, sluiten, dan vraagd ubuntu of hij moet laden, ja
<OerHeks> dan weer openen, en firefox zoeken etc
<Jolien> hai ik zit nu op die CD, maar hij doet het nu helemaal niet
<Jolien> ik had namelijk in wubi een extra driver geinstalleerd zodat hij het uberhaupt ging doen
<Guest13997> is er ook een mogelijkheid om Firefox 4 in het nederlands te krijgen?
<Guest13997> is al gelukt met een addon ;-)
<Aegir> Hoe plaats ik het netwerk applet op bovenste paneel? deze is weg, wel verbinding.
<Gotiniens> alt+f2
<Gotiniens> "nm-applet" intypen, en enter
<Aegir> Gotiniens bedankt.
<Kebabfish> iemand verstand van openssh-server?
<Kebabfish> bij installatie krijg ik namelijk errors terug...
<Gotiniens> Kebabfish, als je verteld welke errors kan iemand je mogelijk helpen
<Kebabfish> ik probeerde de installatie al even opnieuw voor de errors :)
<Kebabfish> Setting up openssh-server (1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5) ...
<Kebabfish> useradd: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later.
<Kebabfish> adduser: `/usr/sbin/useradd -d /var/run/sshd -g nogroup -s /usr/sbin/nologin -u 114 sshd' returned error code 10. Exiting.
<Kebabfish> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure):
<Kebabfish>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Kebabfish> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ssh:
<Kebabfish>  ssh depends on openssh-server; however:
<Kebabfish>   Package openssh-server is not configured yet.
<Kebabfish> dpkg: error processing ssh (--configure):
<Kebabfish>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Kebabfish> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<Kebabfish>                           Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kebabfish>  openssh-server
<Kebabfish>  ssh
<Kebabfish> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gotiniens> heb je mischien een programma openstaan wat zich bezig houd met gebruikers/wachwoorden van gebruikers enz?
<Kebabfish> niet dat ik weet
<Kebabfish> apache misschien?
<Gotiniens> lijkt me niet
<Kebabfish> ik heb al een aantal keer geherstart, of vanuit recovery mode geprobeerd
<Gotiniens> en altijd de zelfde error?
<Kebabfish> altijd
<Gotiniens> useradd: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later.
<Kebabfish> altijd deze error
<Kebabfish> geprobeerd via terminal, synaptic
<OerHeks> eerst > sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Aegir> Aegir has quit
<Kebabfish> ook al gedaan, maar ik probeer het maar eens :)
<Kebabfish> weer dezelfde error
<Gotiniens> Kebabfish, doe eens :  ls /etc/passwd.lock /etc/shadow.lock /etc/group.lock /etc/gshadow.lock
<Kebabfish> zonder sudo?
<Gotiniens> ja
<Kebabfish> ls: cannot access /etc/passwd.lock: No such file or directory
<Kebabfish> ls: cannot access /etc/shadow.lock: No such file or directory
<Kebabfish> ls: cannot access /etc/group.lock: No such file or directory
<Kebabfish> /etc/gshadow.lock
<Gotiniens> ok
<JanC> uh
<Gotiniens> en doe nu eens: sudo lsof /etc/gshadow.lock
<Kebabfish> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/blijftlekkerprive/.gvfs
<Kebabfish>       Output information may be incomplete.
<JanC> je wil vooral kijken of het proces met de PID in die lock file realistisch gezien dat bestand open kan hebben
<zombiemaster> Guest13997: je kan toch gewoon localisatie gebruiken?
<Gotiniens> JanC, volgende stap :P
<Gotiniens> Kebabfish, doe nu eens: cat /etc/gshadow.lock
<Kebabfish> sudo?
<Kebabfish> zegt nu permission denied
<Gotiniens> ow, dan moet het met sudo ja
<zombiemaster> je moet wel root rechten hebben :)
<Kebabfish> nu zegt ie niks, en kan ik gewoon weer wat invullen
<Kebabfish> klinkt achteraf logisch idd :P
<Gotiniens> dan is die file leeg
<Gotiniens> dan denk ik dat je de /etc/gshadow.lock file veilig kan verwijderen
<Kebabfish> ok
<Kebabfish> kan altijd een poging wagen :)\
<Kebabfish> haha, probleem opgelost
<Kebabfish> installatie lukt nu wel goed
<Kebabfish> bedankt voor de hulp :)
<Gotiniens> dat bestande lockte de gebruikers/groepen database
<Kebabfish> hoe moet ik dat zien?
<Kebabfish> het was een leeg bestand
<Gotiniens> klopt
<Gotiniens> maar het feit dat hij er was is voor de andere programma's een teken dat de database open is door een ander programma
<Kebabfish> ok
<Gotiniens> dat programma is waarschijnlijk niet netjes afgesloten waardoor hij het bestand niet kon opruimen
<Gotiniens> eigenlijk had de inhoud van het bestand de PID moeten zijn van het programma dat de database bezet hield
<Kebabfish> PID?
<Gotiniens> Process ID
<Gotiniens> een nummer wat elk process identificeert
<Kebabfish> ach so
<Kebabfish> zo leer ik elke dag weer wat bij
<reno> goedenavond
<silvius> is het mogelijk een soort van softwarematige raid te maken door 1 map te maken waar alle inhoud van verschillende schijven in staat ?
<silvius> of moet elke schijf appart worden gemount in een map
<Gotiniens> waarom wil je geen echte raid?
<silvius> komt later ik wil eerst met ubuntu leren werken
<silvius> eerst begrijpen hoe die mappen werken
<silvius> mijn schijven herkent hij maar ik heb er geen rechten op om iets te veranderen
<silvius> daarvoor moet ik die eerst mounten in een apparte map
<silvius> dus vroeg mij af of ik ze gewoon allemaal in 1 map kan bijvoegen
<zombiemaster> lijkt me niet handig maar het kan wel
<silvius> waarom niet handig ?
<silvius> ik heb een schijf met alle films van A
<silvius> een schijf met alle films van B
<silvius> een schijf met alle films van c en d
<silvius> enzovoort
<silvius> zou leuk zijn om ze samen in een map te krijgen
<zombiemaster> dan kan je een bash scriptje maken die alle schijven mount in seperate mappen
<zombiemaster> en vervolgens alles linken naar 1 map
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan, 1 map en daar mappen met hddś mounten. idd.
<silvius> ok
<zombiemaster> met alles bedoel ik de video files
<zombiemaster> silvius: je bedoelt toch dat je alle films in 1 map wilt zien?
<OerHeks> tooltjes zat die je kunnen helpen, ik vind pysdm als gui handigjes.
<silvius> ja
<Gotiniens> volgens mij kan je dit niet met alleen mounten bereiken hoor
<Gotiniens> je kan alleen mounten op een map
<OerHeks> ja, voor elke hdd een map aanmaken.
<Gotiniens> en als je een tweede schijf op dezelfde map mount, zie je de inhoud van de eerste niet meer
<Gotiniens> OerHeks, ja maar dat wil hij niet
<JanC> silvius: dat klinkt alsof je geen RAID bedoelt...
<zombiemaster> waarom kan dat niet?
<Gotiniens> hij wil de inhoud van alle schijven in 1 map
<zombiemaster> ik bedoel wat ik zei
<zombiemaster> je kan eerst alle mappen mounten via een scriptje
<zombiemaster> en vervolgens
<Gotiniens> mjah, elle losse bestanden symlinken in een map lijkt me niet echt handig
<JanC> maar wat je wil is een vorm van union mount
<zombiemaster> maak je je met een foreach staement, in 1 map links naar de verschillende films in de diverse mappen
<JanC> er zijn enkele FUSE-gebaseerde filesystems die dat kunnen, maar ik weet niet hoe die schalen met 20 filesystems
<JanC> zombiemaster: en dan telkens je iets aanpast dat script waar draaien en 20 min met je vingers zitten draaien?  ;)
<JanC> s/waar/weer/
<zombiemaster> :)
<OerHeks> als de HDD's zelf mappen bevatten en geen losse files, kan je eenvoudig symlinken idd.
<zombiemaster> zoveel films heb je toch niet
<zombiemaster> 20 min?
<Gotiniens> nou
<Gotiniens> hij heeft voor de A een schijf
<Gotiniens> voor de B
<Gotiniens> voor de C
<Gotiniens> dan heb je volgens mij wel veel films
<JanC> silvius: je kan eens naar 'mhddfs' kijken...
<JanC> Gotiniens: of kleine disks  ;)
<zombiemaster> dan nog moet het niet lang duren, maar je hebt gelijk dat het niet heel handig is
<Gotiniens> dat is ook mogelijk ja ;)
<Vinconzo> hi
<Vinconzo> ik heb een Lenovo EDGE 13 met een Broadcom WiFi kaart
<Vinconzo> het betreft er een uit de BCM43xx serie
<Vinconzo> de b43 driver herkent hem niet, en ndiswrapper herkent hem wel, maar hij komt niet tevoorschijn in iwconfig of NetworkManager
<zombiemaster> Vinconzo: Deed hij het wel bij het instaleren?
<Vinconzo> Ik heb geinstalleerd via wubi
<Vinconzo> ik zit al sinds 11 uur te googlen naar een oplossing
<Vinconzo> Ik kan de officiele Lenovo Ubuntu CD ook nergens vinden
<zombiemaster> brand een cdtje installeer de boel en als het goed is staan dan al je instellingen goed
<Vinconzo> geen cd speler...
<zombiemaster> ah ok
<Vinconzo> en ik had net geprobeert met een natty liveUSB
<Vinconzo> zelfde probleem
<zombiemaster> heb je een andere linux distro die wel werkt?
<hansw> Vinconzo, niet mee gekregen, wat voor probleem?
<Vinconzo> Mijn broadcom 4300-serie wifi kaart wordt niet herkent in ubuntu
<hansw> eerst wel?
<Vinconzo> NDISWrapper herkent 'm wel, maar hij komt alsnog niet tevoorschijn in NetworkManager of iwconfig
<Vinconzo> nee, dit is een nieuwe laptop
<hansw> ik gok iets met de firmware libs. Welke ubuntu versie draai je?
<Vinconzo> 10.10
<Vinconzo> firmware heb ik ook al geinstalleerd
<Vinconzo> dat haalt verder niks uit
<Vinconzo> Maar hij was wel Ubuntu Certified (deze laptop) dus ik ging ervan uit dat alles het dan zou doen
<hansw> ok, dan zou ik eens spitten op de debian lijsten, ze hebben sinds de laatste paar kernel updates issues met firmware, dit omdat het er in Lenny niet meer inzit
<hansw> gaat het om een .bin of .fw firmware file?
<zombiemaster> configureer je eigen kernel
<Vinconzo> .fw
<Vinconzo> 1) A special image of Ubuntu is available via the computer manufacturer designed for this specific computer. It takes advantage of hardware features for these systems and may include proprietary software and codecs. Please contact the computer manufacturer for access to that specific Ubuntu operating system version.
<hansw> Vinconzo, en waar heb je die neergezet?
<Vinconzo> maar deze kan ik nergens vinden
<zombiemaster> gebruik de zoek functie
<Vinconzo> ik heb gewoon firmware-b43-installer geinstalleerd
<hansw> Vinconzo, in 1 zeggen ze het al, Please contact the computer manufacturer
<hansw> en heb je je chipset al nagekeken en vergeleken met de wiki pagina van debian?
<hansw> http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<hansw> aangezien ubuntu voor een groot deel de debian patches opneemt heb je kan dat je bij debian dus meer info zal vinden
<hansw> bcm43xx is no longer developed. Note that bcm43xx, b43, b43legacy, brcm80211 and wl do not support any USB devices based on Broadcom wireless chipsets
<Vinconzo> ik heb nu de b43 driver
<Vinconzo> de NDISWrapper herkent 'm wel dus, maar hij komt nergens anders tevoorschijn
<hansw> doe eens lsmod |grep b43 ?
<hansw> zie je dan wat syaan?
<joran> hello
<hansw> staan
<joran> nee
<joran> om te installeren moet je dan per se branden of kan het met deamontools??
<hansw> Vinconzo, op die wiki pagina die ik net gaf staat hoe je kunt testen of het draait
<hansw> Vinconzo, aptitude install b43-fwcutter wireless-tools
<hansw> dan een lsmod |grep b43
<hansw> als je dan niets ziet een modprobe b43 of b43legacy
<zombiemaster> joran: hoeft niet, wat voor os heb je draaien
<joran> windows 7 64 bit illegaal
<hansw> Vinconzo,  als lsmod dan wat laat zien kun je met iwconfig enzo testen, zie de link
<Vinconzo> thx
<zombiemaster> joran: je kan het met een usb stick doen
<zombiemaster> of netinstall vanuit je 'local' netwerk
<hansw> het is niet mogelijk om met een illegale windows een ubuntu cd/dvd te branden?
<Vinconzo> hansw: alles op die pagina ben ik al tegengekomen vandaag op andere sites
<hansw> Vinconzo, maar zie je ook wat met lsmod?
<Vinconzo> de module is geladen, maar hij krijgt geen interface
<zombiemaster> wat is de output van lsmod?
<hansw> en wat zie je als je dmesg doorgrept op die moduel?
<hansw> module, bah, typegebrek vanavond
<hansw> en heb je een config aangemaakt?
<Vinconzo> hansw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587524/
<hansw> Vinconzo, ok, en de rndis_wlan?
<Vinconzo> rndis_wlan?
<hansw> modprobe rndis_wlan als hij er niet staat
<hansw> ik dacht dat je die pagina had gelezen? :-)
<Vinconzo> Sorry :#
<hansw> geeft niet, lsmod op die module en anders laden
<Vinconzo> [ 2481.391127] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether
<Vinconzo> [ 2481.398513] usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_host
<Vinconzo> [ 2481.420053] usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_wlan
<hansw> kijk
<hansw> nu iwconfig
<zombiemaster> :)
<hansw> en dan ifconfig wlan0 up
<Vinconzo> en das nu juist 't probleem dat ik de hele tijd al heb
<hansw> dan wat spelen met ifconfig en goed configgen,
<Vinconzo> wlan0 bestaat niet :'(
<hansw> hoe check je dat?
<Vinconzo> iwconfig typen
<hansw> ok
<Vinconzo> en dan geeft ie aan welke nic's wireless extensions hebben
<hansw> kun je de output van ifconfig eens volledig op pastebin gooien?
<OerHeks> zit er een FN + wireless toets op je machine, of is het geen laptop ?
<Vinconzo> lo en eth0 hebben dat niet (logisch) en wlan0 staat er niet bij
<hansw> OerHeks, oef, dat is een goeie
<zombiemaster> :)
<zombiemaster> moet het bijna zijn ja
<hansw> ik werk zelden met een laptop, nooit aan gedacht
<Vinconzo> Die knop heeft in ubuntu alleen effect op de bluetooth
<Vinconzo> de oplossing daarvoor was om te upgraden
<hansw> een ander knopje voor wireless netwerk?
<OerHeks> rfkill ?
<Vinconzo> dus dat heb ik gedaan, en 't werkt nog steeds niet
<Vinconzo> F*que
<Vinconzo> ik lees nu dat broadcom 802.11n chipsets nog niet worden ondersteund in b43
<hansw> ah kijk, dan moet je dus terug naar de verkoper en die om zijn oren slaan
<hansw> of ruil hem in voor een eee, daarmee werkt wireless wel
<Vinconzo> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/wireless/450970-b43-soon-work-802-11n-broadcom-devices.html
<Vinconzo> vanaf 2.6.38
<OerHeks> wat geeft> sudo rfkill list all
<OerHeks> ow
<OerHeks> dan zul je alleen 54 mbit aankunnen ?
<Vinconzo> 1: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth
<Vinconzo> 	Soft blocked: yes
<Vinconzo> 	Hard blocked: no
<hansw> Vinconzo, debian, en dus ubuntu, heeft vaak backports vanuit nieuwere kernels
<Vinconzo> 802.11 broadcom devices, niet 802.11n op zich
<Vinconzo> dus t zijn de chipsets die niet ondersteund worden en niet het 802.11n-gehalte
<hansw> terug naar de verkoper dus
<zombiemaster> of je eigen driver schrijven ;)
<hansw> ook dat kan :-)
<hansw> wordt je gelijk wereld beroemd
<zombiemaster> daarna koop je die computer winkel op en ontsla je de verkoper :)
<hansw> kijk, dat is pas echt leuk
<OerHeks> dan heb je zijn baan ?
<hansw> nee, dan verkoop je dingen die echt ondersteuning hebben
<zombiemaster> lijkt me niet
<Vinconzo> welke kernel gaat natty gebruiken?
<OerHeks> ik hoop 2.6.38
<Vinconzo> dat hoop ik dus ook
<hansw> .39 wellicht?
<hansw> veel nieuw spul wordt in oudere kernels gestopt, debian/ubuntu heeft vaak te oude versie nummers
<OerHeks> gnome3
<Vinconzo> Unity, toch?
<Vinconzo> ipv gnome3
<zombiemaster> Kijk eens op http://www.kernel.org/
<OerHeks> Unity standaard idd, doch 2D
<zombiemaster> ik zie dat ze in versie .39 de b43 driver gepatcht hebben
<OerHeks> maar voor multi-touch is er ook hoop :P
<hansw> OerHeks, ze gaan de 3d versie niet releasen?
<OerHeks> ik weet het niet precies. unity project en de werkgroep om ubuntu en debian software op elkaar af te stemmen, zijn een grote stap.
<OerHeks> en ' Katya' mint krijgt wel gnome3
<hansw> ik heb bij mint altijd het gevoel dat het speelgoed is, wil het nooit installeren
<hansw> had laatst ook iemand die ineens niet meer in de audio groep zat
<OerHeks> leuk voor netbookjes idd, of lichte laptop
<hansw> dat soort 1999 geneuzel
<OerHeks> maar ik bedoel eigenlijk, gnome 3 komt er wel aan.
<hansw> ook in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> goei vraag.
<OerHeks> als unity niet werkt, val je terug in gnome, dat weet ik wel
<hansw> ik wil het zeker eens proberen, alhoewel ik nu over beiden het gevoel krijg dat ik het niet wil
<hansw> maar ik probeer open te staan voor nieuwe dingen
<OerHeks> als je een spare system hebt.. of VM
<hansw> och, ga wel eens stoeien met een live cd, maar pas als het echt uit is
<hansw> Vinconzo, maar je hebt die hardware gekocht in de winkel?
<zombiemaster> Ik heb altijd veel plezier met (h)lfs, lekker klooien en blijven verbeteren. Ubuntu ernaast voor het gemak
<hansw> Vinconzo, in dat geval zou ik eens terug gaan en zeggen dat het niet werkt
<hansw> en wat ze denken er aan te doen
<hansw> zombiemaster, leuk, wilde dat ik er de tijd voor had
<zombiemaster> Als je het voor het eerst doet ben je er ongeveer een weekendje meee bezig
<zombiemaster> daarna lukt het binnen een halve dag
<zombiemaster> en je leert er zoveel van!
<hansw> ik weet nog dat ik vroeger altijd met iemand uit Utrecht heel snel apache enzo wist te updaten, daarna begon ik met kernels te klooien, patchsets van Alan Cox er in
<hansw> en toen kreeg ik een echte baan :-)
<zombiemaster> :)
<zombiemaster> en bedankt
<hansw> zombiemaster, sorry
<hansw> ik ben al blij dat ik gewoon 30 machine's kan bijhouden met apt-get
<zombiemaster> no problemo
<hansw> en zelfs dat wordt problematisch omdat ze me op teveel andere projecten inzetten
<zombiemaster> Je hebt toch meer plezier van je systeempje als je hem zelf in elkaar hebt geknutseld
<hansw> zombiemaster, een halve dag is al lang, de klant dokt en wil dan ook zijn systemen snel online hebben, er is geen tijd om alles te compileren
<hansw> heb ook klanten die het voor half 8 enzo willen, dan mag ik nog rebooten
<zombiemaster> klinkt vervelend ja
<hansw> na, ben er meestal voor die tijd wel
<zombiemaster> bij welk bedrijf werk je als ik vragen mag?
<hansw> piramide
<hansw> zombiemaster, maar de site noemt vooral windows
<zombiemaster> www.piramide.diekeure.be deze?
<hansw> zombiemaster, iets noordelijker
<hansw> .nl
<zombiemaster> maar voor het onderwijs?
<hansw> en ik woon weer iets oostelijk van beide landen, zo, dat is er ook weer uit
<hansw> zombiemaster, ook
<zombiemaster> een duitser
<hansw> nee, ik woon er, ben nog geen duitser
<zombiemaster> gevonden, ziet er leuk uit het bedrijf
<the^user> goeden avond, ik heb wat links gevonden om linux op mijn hp rx3700 te krijgen
<the^user> maar de links zijn weg
<the^user> ze werken niet meer
<the^user> en de manual is ook nergens te vinden.
<the^user> help mij
<the^user> please
<OerHeks> ubuntu op een iPaq rx3700 ?
<odracir34> yes
<OerHeks> geen idee
<odracir34> er staan linkjes via google maar als je er op klikt werken ze niet
<odracir34> zeer jammer
<odracir34> wilde kijken of het mogelijk was
<odracir34> ik gebruik dat ding al 2 jaar niet meer, zag het liggen toen ik ging opruimen.
<OerHeks> wat ik wel vind, is een wiki om te syncen met een ipac 4150 > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HP4150iPaqHowto
<OerHeks> maar dat is al oud.
<odracir34> klopt
<hoekje> dag iedereen
<hoekje> een toffe nacht
<zombiemaster> jij ook
<hoekje> thx zombiemaster
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-31
<FlipStonE> goeienacht hier :-)
<FlipStonE> moest er iemand aanwezig zijn, ik heb een vraag over banshee...
<hoekje> ik kan u er niet mee helpen
<hoekje> ben zelf beginner ubuntu
<FlipStonE> wel goed proggie, maar ik vraag me af hoe dat in godsnaam muziek sorteerd? ik heb mijn muziek in mappen staan in mijn muziekmap, ik voeg die toe, en hij slaat alles dan door elkaar, niet zo prettig :-)
<hoekje> ken het niet en ben weinig met muziek bezig buiten radio luisteren
<OerHeks> dan zijn de ID2 of ID3 tags van je muziek niet correct.
<OerHeks> ik gebruik geen banshee, maar de standaard Rhythmbox
<FlipStonE> hmz vanaf 11.04 banshee standaard... vind dat wel wat raar, dus dat programma zou dan niet kunnen sorteren op bestanden en mappen ipv id2/3?
<OerHeks> check de instelling ?
<FlipStonE> staat niet veel in... :-) toch nog even rhythmbox proberen... ben er nog niet aan uit, als ik verander moet in mijne conky ook weer aanpassen :-)
<OerHeks> zoek anders naar een ID2/ID3 tag tool
<FlipStonE> njah ook weer werk aan :-)
<OerHeks> ik start banshee net, en hij pakt keurig mijn 60 gb muziekjes.
<FlipStonE> allemaal mooi in zijn eigen map? staan jouw id2/3's dan allemaal goed of zo?
<hoekje> ik ga slapen
<OerHeks> ja, ik denk dat ik ze goed gecodeerd heb na omzetten van cd
<OerHeks> 320 vbr
<OerHeks> als je in rhytmbox weer rare indeling krijgt, lijkt het me beter een id tag tool te gebruiken om te corrigeren
<FlipStonE> rhythmbox wel beter indeling...
<FlipStonE> nog niet helemaal correct maar kom... welke id tag tool gebruik jij?
<totimkopf> hoi
<zmbi> hi
<totimkopf> hehe
<totimkopf> hm
<RawChid> Hey, ik log in op SSH met een key
<RawChid> Oh, never mind
<totimkopf> hehe
<RawChid> Na een passwd reset moest ik steeds tijdens inloggen mn pw intypen, maar nu ik opnieuw mn pub key erop heb gezet hoeft het niet meer :)
<silvius> iemand online ?
<OerHeks> nee, iemand is er niet :-)
<OerHeks> althans, niet in dit IRC kanaal :P
<silvius> oke
<silvius> zeg een vraagje
<silvius> ik begin te begrijpen hoe samba ineen zit maar heb nog problemen met files en mappen
<silvius> als ik grafisch kijk kan ik niks kopieren of maken
<silvius> dus als administrator kan je eigenlijk niets
<silvius> moet ik daarvoor eerst een eigen acount aanmaken of zo ?
<OerHeks> draai je een samba share op je desktop, en wil je mappen maken e.d. ?
<silvius> ik wil gewoon rechten hebben
<silvius> als ik standaard ubuntu installeer heb ik geen rechten om iets te veranderen
<OerHeks> dan kan je dat niet doen in je huidige account-rechten, maar dan dien je nautilus op te starten met root rechten > gksudo nautilus
<silvius> wat is eigenlijk het nut van die administrator ?
<OerHeks> beheren. zodat je niks kan veranderen per ongeluk in je gewone account.
<OerHeks> of bewust, natuurlijk.
<silvius> ja heel leuk maar ik wil dus wel dingen kunnen veranderen :)
<zmbi> sudo does the trick
<JanC> eh
<zmbi> :)
<silvius> kan ik grafisch computer openen onder sudo mode ?
<JanC> je kan niks veranderen in je eigen account of niks in andere accounts?
<silvius> wel als ik bovenaan locaties computer open
<silvius> kan ik geen mappen maken
<silvius> toch niet op mijn media schijven
<silvius> als ik erop klikt
<JanC> natuurlijk kan je dat wel, alleen niet buiten je persoonlijke map
<silvius> worden ze automatisch ergens gemount dat wel
<trijntje> silvius, computer is geen echte plaats in de computer, daarom kan je daar geen mappen maken
<JanC> en dingen die je manueel mount moet je gewoon correct mounten
<silvius> waar moet ik ze dan mounten ?
<zmbi> waar je wilt
<zmbi> als je tenmiinste de rechten ervoor hebt
<silvius> ergens in bastandssysteem
<JanC> wat is er verkeerd met automatisch mounten?
<silvius> hm ja idd dat is mijn probleem
<JanC> "dat" ?
<silvius> ik moet ze allemaal mounten
<silvius> maar lukt me niet
<JanC> silvius: als je nu eerst eens uitlegt wat je probeert te bereiken, en wat er niet gaat zoals je verwacht?
<silvius> oke
<silvius> als ik een schijf moet mounten
<silvius> dan heb ik eerst een map nodig
<silvius> maar als ik grafisch een map wil bijmaken dan kan dat niet
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> je kan zo veel mappen maken als je wil in je persoonlijke map...
<zmbi> waar wil je een map aanmaken
<zmbi> ?
<silvius> in bestandssysteem
<zmbi> :)
<OerHeks> in /mnt/  ?
<JanC> de vraag is eerder: waarom wil je die niet onder je persoonlijke map ergens, of waarom mount je die niet gewoon via de GUI? ;)
<silvius> misschien maakt het idd niet uit waar ik die schijven mount
<silvius> maar ik probeer mijn urls gewoon zo kort mogelijk te maken
<JanC> URLs?
<zmbi> tip: benoem je schijven zo simpel mogelijk
<JanC> silvius: wat voor schijven zijn dat?
<JanC> en waar wil je die voor gebruiken?
<silvius> ik weet dat het simpel is maar alle begin is moeilijk
<silvius> schijven met films op
<silvius> ik wil niet alleen kunnen lezen ik wil er natuurlijk ook films kunnen bijzetten
<silvius> maar laat me maar even sukkelen
<silvius> ik geraak er wel uit
<silvius> oke
<JanC> komen die schijven niet gewoon vanzelf links in nautilus?
<silvius> het is dus gelukt een schijf te mounten
<silvius> als ik een twede schijf mount in dezelfde map
<silvius> dan is de eerste data weer weg
<silvius> is dat normaal ?
<JanC> duh
<silvius> dus ik moet elke schijf in een apparte map mounten
<JanC> data is niet weg, maar onzichtbaar
<silvius> data is geunmount zeker ?
<JanC> tenzij je een speciaal union mount / stacked filesystem gebruikt
<JanC> nee, niet geunmount, gewoon niet zichtbaar
<OerHeks> geen rechten.
<JanC> heeft niks met rechten te maken?
<zmbi> lijkt een beetje op een vraag ie ik gister las
<JanC> ja, ik gaf gisteren ook al een oplossing, en dan moet je idd. manueel dingen gaan aanpassen in fstab en dergelijke
<silvius> oke maar als ik dus locaties/computer open
<silvius> en ik heb alle schijven gemount in mijn persoonlijke map/mappen
<silvius> dan kan ik wel alles veranderen
<zmbi> dus?
<silvius> zijn ze niet gemount in mijn mappen kan ik alleen lezen
<silvius> standaart mount hij de schijven onder /media
<silvius> en dan kan ik niks veranderen
<zmbi> rechten
<JanC> heeft niks te maken met waar je ze mount maar met hoe je ze mount
<trijntje> silvius, watvoor bestandssysteem staat er op die schijven?
<zmbi> chmod
<silvius> ntfs
<JanC> uh
<silvius> hoe speel je onder linux eigenlijk dvd s af ?
<OerHeks> dan heb je een css script nodig, zie > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<OerHeks> eerst je ubuntu versie kiezen
<OerHeks> dan punt 2
<JanC> WTF is een "css script"?
<OerHeks> dat schijnt een Content Scrambling System te zijn, DRM beveiliging ?
<zmbi> gebruik lekker totem of mplayer
<JanC> je hebt gewoon een library nodig die de CSS encryptie op sommige DVD's kraakt
<silvius> ik zal het anders stellen
<OerHeks> ja dat bedoel ik, JanC
<silvius> als je een avi opent
<silvius> dan heb je 1 map
<silvius> 1 film
<silvius> 1 bestand
<silvius> een dvd
<silvius> bestaat uit veel bestanden
<silvius> in windows open je gewoon de ifo file
<OerHeks> in linux ook, denk ik ?
<JanC> ja, gewoon de .IFO openen werkt in Totem
<silvius> ja idd vanuit de speler lukt het
<silvius> vlc player
<JanC> hm, nee, .IFO werkt blijkbaar niet (meer?) in Totem, maar gewoon DVD of .iso werkt alleszins wel
<silvius> ik heb mijn 2e monitor aangezet jammer dat linux daarvoor moet herstarten dat probleem heb je bij windows niet meer
<silvius> brb
<JanC> in Totem kan je gewoon de map openen waarin de VIDEO_TS map staat
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> je meot helemaal niet herstarten voor 2e monitor?
<zmbi> hij is al weg
<OerHeks> ik denk dat deze pagina verhelderend kan zijn voor silvius > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<OerHeks> mappen, rechten, etc
<JanC> wat hij/zij wil is wel geen standaardsituatie natuurlijk
<zmbi> JanC: waar refereer je aan? het ifo verhaal of het samba verhaal
<JanC> eh, met samba heeft het weingi te maken, lijkt me?
<zmbi> ehm, sorry bedoelde het schijven  verhaal
<JanC> silvius: je moet helemaal niet herstarten om een 2e monitor aan te sluiten
<silvius> hij zegt nogthans van wel
<silvius> maar het is nog altijd niet gelukt
<JanC> eh, wie zegt dat?
<silvius> bij schermen staat duidelijk samsung 1920x1080
<silvius> hij herkent hem
<silvius> maar werkt neit
<silvius> niet
<OerHeks> en wat is de resolutie van je 1e scherm ?
<silvius> ik zeg het net
<OerHeks> ?
<silvius> 1920x1080
<OerHeks> je bedoelt beide schermen gelijk ?
<silvius> nee ander scherm is euhm
<OerHeks> kijk, dat bedoel ik, lezen ajb
<silvius> 1680x1050
<silvius> ?
<silvius> nu komt er weer op samsung disabled
<silvius> er komt toch duidelijk op als je het scherm wil aanzetten requires x restart
<JanC> welek grafische kaart heb je?
<silvius> gf8600gs
<JanC> en welke driver?
<zmbi> van de xserver hoogstens
<JanC> da's nvidia?
<silvius> nvidia 260.19.06
<silvius> mss is dat het probleem dat ik de pc herstart terwijl dat niet nodig is en enkel de x te herstarten ?
<JanC> mja, nvivia is altijd erg traag om standaarden zoals switchen tussen monitors en zo te ondersteunen...
<JanC> waarschijnlijk daarom dat je X moet herstarten...  :P
<OerHeks> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<silvius> oke tis gelukt maar ik heb toch echt moeten herstarten lol
<silvius> het werkt das t belangrijkste :)
<JanC> OerHeks: gewoon uitloggen is ook al voldoende natuurlijk
<silvius> heb sudo reboot x gedaan
<OerHeks> ja dat is ook netjes
<JanC> OerHeks: gdm herstarten is namelijk niet "netjes"  ;)
<inSanity_> JanC, net zoals dpkg --force-all? ;)
<JanC> inSanity_: gdm herstarten geeft de toepassingen in je X-sessie niet (altijd) de kans om "proper" af te sluiten...
<inSanity_> JanC, nee dat gaat zo snel dat kan onmogelijk idd
<fre> goeiemiddag, weet er mss iemand hoe ik mijn vlc in vdpau zet?
<MonkeyDust> wat is vdpau?
<OerHeks> (Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix)
<OerHeks> ofwel de hardware aansturing van je GPU, verzonnen door nvidia, als ik het goed heb
<OerHeks> ik heb een gforce 7xxx series, daar werkt het niet op.
<doorntje_xubuntu> ipv6'je
<CasW> Moi?
<doorntje_xubuntu> ha CasW
<CasW> Ha doorntje
<doorntje_xubuntu> was die nick nou een spelfout of ligt dat aan mij?
<silvius> is er een leuk programmatje om dvds te bewerken ?
<OerHeks> PiTiVI deeveedee kino avidemux cinerella , een goeie start voor alternatieven is http://www.linuxalt.com/
<silvius> dvd movie backup lijkt me wel iets
<silvius> maar ik kan geen dvd speler selecteren
<OerHeks> bedoel je dat je in dvd movie backup geen dvdspeler kan selecteren ?
<OerHeks> ik ken dat pakket niet.
<silvius> jawel tis al gelukt denk dat ik een dvd speler om te backuppen moest ingeven
<silvius> maar ik wil gewoon dvd s naar mijn hdds schrijven
<silvius> en stillekes aan mijn harddisken overschakelen naar ext
<silvius> het nut van raid snap ik eigenlijk echt niet
<OerHeks> met raid kan je veel users handelen, of een redundant systeem opbouwen.
<silvius> ja ok maar in mijn geval ..
<silvius> snelheid voor films op te slaan is niet echt belangrijk
<silvius> en veiligheid als je 2 schijven kapot hebt ben je ook alles kwijt
<silvius> enfin
<silvius> heeft zijn voordelen natuurlijk
<silvius> we zien wel later
<silvius> is ext4 het beste ?
<OerHeks> geen idee, ik vind ext4 prima werken.
<OerHeks> misschien dat ik ooit overstap op BtrFs.
<CasW> Waarom?
<OerHeks> o.a. snapshots maken.
<OerHeks> maar dan zijn 10 Tb disken normaal.
<silvius> tja om dvd s te backuppen heb je eigenlijk geen programma nodig
<silvius> gewoon kopieren dien boel
<OerHeks> ik zou er wel een iso van trekken
<OerHeks> die valt ook prima te mounten.
<zmbi> Silvius: ext4 is goed genoeg, maar als je bv met een windows computer bij je bestanden wilt komen zou ik toch voor fat of ntfs gaan
<zmbi> persoonlijk vind ik reiserfs ook erg goed werken
<silvius> tja ext4 en samba moet toch lukken ?
<silvius> ik heb voorlopig nog een win geinstalleerd maar is de bedoeling dat die eraf gaat
<silvius> ik heb alleen een wdtv live die via netwerk op mijn schijven moet kunnen
<zmbi> wat is wdtv?
<OerHeks> een mediaplayer apparaatje, h.264, mkv, Mpeg 1, Mpeg 2, Mpeg 4, wmv, xvid
<OerHeks> 100 mbit ethernet.
<zmbi> ah, ok
<silvius> ja idd
<silvius> om een of andere rede wil die mijn computer niet zien
<silvius> kheb via samba mijn video map gedeeld
<silvius> maar die wil niet voorbij netwerk gaan
<silvius> krijg de kans niet om iets in te vullen
<silvius> unable to optain an ip adres
<zmbi> dns?
<zmbi> link je direct naar je computer via lan of link je via een router?
<silvius> onboard netwerkkaart voor internet
<silvius> 2e netwerkkaartje staat rechtstreeks in verbinding met hdtvlive
<silvius> het probleem zit hem in mijn netwerk
<silvius> als ik netwerk open
<silvius> zie ik mijn computer en mijn gedeelde mappen
<silvius> normaal moet ik mijn wdtvlive al kunnen zien met de schijf die daarop is aangesloten
<zmbi> krijgt je wdtv wel een ip adress vanuit je linuxbox//
<zmbi> ?
<silvius> neen
<silvius> ik zie niks
<zmbi> dan is dat het probleem
<silvius> en is er een oplossing voor ?
<zmbi> je kunt het op meerdere manieren oplossen
<zmbi> bv met een eigen dns server op je linux box
<zmbi> een router er tussen gooien die dat voor je regelt
<zmbi> met statische ip's werken
<OerHeks> laat je dat ding automatisch dhcp .. idd
<silvius> router wil ik niet hoe minder apparaten hoe beter
<zmbi> etc
<silvius> wat is de meest logische oplossing ?
<zmbi> jeauto dhcp
<zmbi> -je
<zmbi> maar ja, wat is logisch :)
<silvius> netwerkverbindingen zijn in orde
<silvius> hij kent mijn netwerkkaart wel
<zmbi> gebruik zelf het liefst een router
<silvius> netwerkproxy is niet wat ik nodig heb dacht ik ?
<OerHeks> mss is het een allow.hosts probleem
<zmbi> kan ook nog, zou het makkelijkst zijn
<silvius> als ik kijk bij ip informatie
<silvius> heb ik een ipv6 gekregen
<silvius> en geen ipv4
<zmbi> op je wdtv bedoel je?
<zmbi> je verbind dus via een lankabel?
<zmbi> dan kan je dit makkelijk wijzigen bij je :
<zmbi> system/voorkeuren/netwerkverbindingen
<zmbi> bij het tabblad ipv6 schakel je over naar negeren
<zmbi> en vervolgens stel je ipv4 in
<silvius> nee ubuntu
<zmbi> ubuntu krijgt een ip vanuit je wdtv?
<silvius> ik weet niet of die wtv life een ipv6 afkan
<silvius> neen ubuntu krijgt niks of ik zie toch niks
<silvius> maar verbindingen zijn ok want win werkt wel
<zmbi> ik snap je niet meer
<silvius> onder windows werkt het dus de verbindingen zijn ok
<zmbi> je zegt net dat je een ipv6 ip hebt gekregen
<OerHeks> als je 2 of meer apparaten hebt, die een share aanmaken, dan heeft er 1 voorrang, dit los je op door statische ip's te gebruiken. althans, zo heb ik dit vaker opgelost.
<silvius> aparaten - netwerkhulpmiddelen
<zmbi> silvius: kan je zeggen of je met een lan kabel verbinding maakt tussen je wdtv en linuxbox?
<silvius> ethernet interface eth0 heeft een ipv6 en ipv4 adres
<silvius> ja gigabit lan
<silvius> ethernet interface eth1 heeft ipv6 en geen ipv4
<zmbi> ok, dan kan je dit wijzigen zoals ik eerder al zei
<silvius> wat kan ik wijzigen bij netwerkverbindingen toch niet veel ?
<zmbi> alles waar we het over hebben :)
<silvius> oh ja sorry toch wel
<silvius> nog 30 minuten en ik heb mijn eerst schijf van 2tb vrij die ik in ext4 kan omzetten
<silvius> mijn netwerk verbinding is nog steeds niet gelukt ipv6 staat op negeren en ipv4 staat op automatisch dhcp
<silvius> als ik wil aanloggen komt er altijd na even zoeken verbinding verbroken
<zmbi> probeer dan wat oerheks zei
<zmbi> en gebruik statische ip
<silvius> waar vind ik dat ?
<zmbi> :)
<zmbi> op het tabblad van ipv4 kan je dat helemaal instellen
<silvius> alleen link local ?
<OerHeks> en test met de dns, hard van je provider of je gateway.
<silvius> och
<silvius> het werkt
<silvius> alleen link local moest ik dus aanzetten ipv dhcp
<zmbi> kan ook
<zmbi> blij voor je dat het gelukt is
<silvius> dankzij jullie
<silvius> heb toch al het een en ander bijgeleerd ondanks mijn rare vragen
<OerHeks> vaak ligt de oplossing in de vraag juist te krijgen.
<zmbi> :)
<zmbi> zekers
<silvius> het is me dus gelukt een dvd naar mijn schijf te kopieren en de map te delen met mijn media player
<silvius> ben nu mijn film die ik net gekopierd hebt af te spelen
<zmbi> welke film?
<silvius> goh stargate
<silvius> werkt nog niet helemaal
<ayyildizteam> ??
<OerHeks> hallo ayyildizteam
<ayyildizteam> hallo
<ayyildizteam> kunnen jullie mijn helpen
<ayyildizteam> ..
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord :-)
<test> misschien, we zijn niet helderziend helaas ;)
<OerHeks> dat wist ik, test.
<ayyildizteam> ik wil steam--> Counter Strike Source -->> en daarna spele op ubuntu
<WL> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3731
<ayyildizteam> ,,
<ayyildizteam> ..
<OerHeks> ja, check de wineHQ database
<ayyildizteam> thnx
<WL> aub
<WL> ,, ..
<hansw> of koop een console :-)
<OerHeks> steam.. ik las wel dit er over > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<silvius> als ik een schijf mount in /home blijft die dat dan onthouden of vergeet die dat als je opnieuw opstart
<zmbi> /etc/fstab
<hansw> silvius, je kan die opnemen in /etc/fstab
<ayyildizteam> ik heb ps3 maar counter strike source is het beste:)
<ayyildizteam> op pc
<zmbi> :)
<OerHeks> vast mounten in fstab idd.
<ayyildizteam> is altijd leuk met vrienden etcc
<hansw> zmbi, h5 :-)
<WL> heeft iemand tips ivm dingen die tegenwoordig goed staan op CV / veel gevraagd worden?
<OerHeks> ha hans
<zmbi> hoi hansw, lekker gewerkt?
<silvius> die map fstab heb ik niet
<WL> andere tips gerelateerd aan werk vinden zijn uiteraard ook welkom
<zmbi> /etc/fstab
<ayyildizteam> WL google is
<ayyildizteam> :)
<WL> (moest dit te offtopic zijn, let me know)
<zmbi> fstab is een file in /etc
<hansw> zmbi, ongeveer 2 uur lang, daarna weer nood gedoe, en jij nog een leuke dat gehad?
<WL> ayyildizteam: op wat?
<hansw> WL, lieg vooral niet over wat je kunt, en heb vertrouwen in jezelf
<zmbi> erg saai, dus ik vermaak me hier een beetje :)
<ayyildizteam> <WL> heeft iemand tips ivm dingen die tegenwoordig goed staan op CV / veel gevraagd worden?
<hansw> zmbi, lekker hacken is ook leuk :-)
<zmbi> :)
<OerHeks> ja wie nu in mijn nas kan komen, is een super hacker. hij staat uit.
<hansw> mag binnenkort weer een pen test doen op een webapp :-)
<WL> hansw: ja doe ik ook nooit, vertrouwen in mezelf heb ik natuurlijk wel al lang niet meer (lang werkloos, bijna geen ervaring)
<zmbi> leuk ja!
<hansw> WL, dat is jammer
<silvius> ok thx smbi
<WL> maar ik heb toch niks beters te doen dus ik wil meer gericht dingen bijleren
<zmbi> is niet moeilijk te leren, als je maar wilt
<hansw> WL, wat voor soort werk zoek je dan?
<zmbi> heb je iets in de aanbieding hansw?
<OerHeks> nou, hang in #Ubuntu en je leert een helehoop bij ( vaak wat je niet moet doen)
<hansw> als het iets technisch is kun je gaan meehelpen aan een open source project
<WL> hansw: maakt me weinig uit, zo lang ik het maar kan of het me aangeleerd wordt
<WL> ja dat is idd geen slecht idee
<hansw> zmbi, voor jouw vermoedelijk wel, maar ik moet eerst nog doorkrijgen dat we meer personeel mogen huren
<WL> hoeewel ik geen ervaren programmeur ben
<hansw> zmbi, waar woon jij ?
<zmbi> Geen papieren hier hansw  :(
<hansw> zmbi, ik heb niet eens leao :-)
<zmbi> maar als je wat hebt graag
<zmbi> haarlem
<hansw> ai, dat is ver reizen
<zmbi> ben niet gebonden :)
<hansw> hardenberg is een uithoek hoor
<zmbi> klinkt ver ja:)
<WL> probeer maar es in Limburg te zoeken :-p
<hansw> och, aachen, maastricht, venlo, luik
<OerHeks> gut, haarlem, wat leuk
<WL> net alsof ze hier nog geen computers hebben :) (Belgisch Limburg althans)
<hansw> allemaal grote steden in de buurt
 * OerHeks is geen echte mug
<WL> Duits en Frans spreek ik al niet :-p
<silvius> hamai gaat da heel den tijd duren om die schijf om te zetten naar ext4 ???
<zmbi> ik ook niet oerheks :)
<ayyildizteam> hebben jullie nog tips voor ubuntu .. gebruik hem pas 2 maanden..
<hansw> WL, we willen ook niet horen wat je niet kunt, wel wat je wel kunt
<ayyildizteam> als jullie handige tips hebben hoor ik  het graag :)
<OerHeks> zmbi zou je bereid zijn als hier een ubuntu party komt, te helpen ?
<hansw> ayyildizteam, ja, ga het alfabet af op de cli, type a en dan gelijk tab tab
<zmbi> ayyildizteam: lezen
<ayyildizteam> :P?
<ayyildizteam> wtf
<zmbi> ja hoor!
<hansw> ayyildizteam, vervolgens lees je al die manpages
<WL> hansw: dat was als antwoord op die steden die je opsomde
<ayyildizteam> wat is dat..:P
<hansw> WL, <WL> Duits en Frans spreek ik al niet :-p
<ayyildizteam> wat is dat..
<ayyildizteam> :P
<WL> hansw: dat weas in antwoord op de steden die je opsomde
<zmbi> vertel is meer oerheks?
<WL> in Luik spreken ze Frans
<WL> AAchen Duits
<hansw> WL, en vervolgens schreef je wat je niet kunt :-), ik wil weten wat je wel kunt
<hansw> WL, Ich lebe in Deutschland
<ayyildizteam> hansw, wat bedoel je met cli?
<hansw> ayyildizteam, de command line
<ayyildizteam> bedoel je terminal?
<hansw> ja
<ayyildizteam> zijn dat commando´s
<hansw> jups
<ayyildizteam> ikdoe byv a en dan tab
<ayyildizteam> hoe kan ik weten wat elk commando betekent..
<OerHeks> nou, ik heb geen concreet plan, maar ik zoek wel mensen die ook in haarlem e.o. woonen.
<hansw> a
<hansw> Display all 175 possibilities? (y or n)
<hansw> ayyildizteam, dan kies je een commando wat je ziet en typt op de volgende regel man <commandonaam>
<zmbi> lijkt me leuk om te helpen
<hansw> zonder haken
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<hansw> en als je echt iets specifieks zoekt dan gebruik je apropos
<hansw>  apropos permissions
<hansw> access (2)           - check real user's permissions for a file
<hansw> en dan type je man acces 2
<zmbi> Oerheks: ik stuur in een private bericht even mijn email door
<zmbi> laat me maar weten wanneer je verder bent
<OerHeks> :-)
<ayyildizteam> apropos permissions
<WL> hansw: wat basiskennis programmeren, dan denk ik aan simpele text-based programmaatjes, in python C of java, basis kennis netwerken is normaal ook geen probleem, verder wat linux (userspace dan), ik probeer regelmatig allerlei toepassingen uit met linux, maar met CLI ben ik nog niet supervlot
<ayyildizteam> hansw: erg bedankt voor je tipp:)):
<WL> hansw: kan ook vrij goed met photoshop werken, en wat valid HTML/CSS e.d. lukt ook wel
<hansw> WL, zoek een leuk open source project uit en ga kijken of je bugs voor ze kunt oplossen
<hansw> ayyildizteam, veel leesplezier
<WL> ook al ooit cisco spul en windows server (2003 nog) ingesteld op een opleiding
<silvius> waw 118 mb/sec voor een 5400 toeren schijfke nie slecht
<WL> hansw: heb je suggesties ivm open source projecten? (of anderen)
<OerHeks> start eens een servertje in elkaar te zetten :-)
<WL> mensen met een bbox2 hier truwens? kan je eigen spul voor compileren :) , ik heb er onder andere python op
<zmbi> begin met lfs
<zmbi> leer je meteen alles wat je nodig hebt in het proces
<zmbi> daarna begin je met een script taal
<zmbi> of je doet net als mij en begint gelijk aan c/c++
<zmbi> dan raak je daar ook op uitgekeken
<zmbi> en begin je met assemble
<WL> dat was geen antwoord op mij denk ik he? ff voor de wekerheid :)
<OerHeks> c/c++ word graag gelezen in je CV ding.
<zmbi> zonder papieren?
<zmbi> lukt niet echt bij mij
<WL> wat bedoel je met papieren?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat er dan certificaten verwacht worden. of je moet een autodidact zijn ..
<zmbi> diplomas of certificaten
<zmbi> ja, heb het mezelf aangeleerd
<zmbi> ben niet verder dan de basisschool gekomen
<WL> ah ok, "papieren" kwam bij mij over alsof je gewoon illegaal hier was of geen werkvergunning had oid
<zmbi> :)
<WL> damn
<WL> (@ enkel basisschool)
<zmbi> afgemaakt dan :)
<zmbi> ik heb een strikdiploma!! ;)
<zmbi> exalt: persoonlijkheids stoornis?
<exalt> zmbi wil je er over praten ?
<zmbi> :)
<WL> jaja, lijkt me gewoon erg vervelend om werk te vinden
<WL> en daar weet ik alles van
<zmbi> je moet niet te kieskeurig zijn :(
<brickwall> Ik zou het niet vervelend vinden om werk te vinden, helemaal niet als het leuk werk zou zijn ;)
<hansw> ik zou graag ruilen, mist is wel mijn loon kan houden
<WL> vinden = zoeken
<exalt> hebben jullie zin om in offtopic te kleppen ?
<brickwall> Owjah, we zitten hier niet in offtopic...sorry :P
<WL> hansw: zelfs als ik 3000eur / maand kreeg zou ik nog steeds werk zoeken
<WL> wat is het offtopic kanaal voor #ubuntu-nl ?
<hansw> WL, exalt heeft gelijk, dat is offtopic
<brickwall> WL: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<zmbi> Exalt: sorry, maar er komt maar geen vraag door
<WL> hansw: ja, vandaar dat ik de naam van het offtopic kanaal vroeg
<OerHeks> 11% binnen van 11.04 beta 1
<silvius> is dat de eindversie al ?
<OerHeks> is beta een eindversie ?
<zmbi> + .04 is nooit een eindversie
<OerHeks> de xx.04 slaat op de maand.
<zmbi> ah ok
<silvius> hoe maak ik mijn vuilbak leeg ? lol
<OerHeks> met rechtermuis
<silvius> waar ?
<OerHeks> op je vuilnisbak
<silvius> ik heb niks meer van plaats op mijn schijf terwijl ik nog 20gb zou moeten hebben
<OerHeks> hoe weet je dat je nog 20gb zou moeten hebben ?
<silvius> ik had daarstraks nog 20gb plaats ik heb een paar dvd s gekopierd en weer verwijderd en nu heb ik 0mb vrij
<silvius> vuilbak was natuurlijk het eerste dat ik verwijderd had van mn desktop lol
<silvius> hm das leuk
<silvius> prullenbak legen doet ie niet
<OerHeks> trash staat ergens in ~/.local/share/Trash/
<silvius> failed to delite
<silvius> delete
<OerHeks> 877 mb 21,22% binnen van natty beta 1
<silvius> amai zeg kheb via nautilus mijn icoon van mijne vuilbak terug ik druk op leegmaken en den helft hangt hier vast
<silvius> al ne minut of 10 dat ik niks meer kan openen of sluiten
<silvius> grmbl die wil da nie leegmaken
<OerHeks> je moet meestal bevestigen.
<zmbi> hij herstart zijn computer wel veel :)
<OerHeks> ik vat het niet helemaal.
<zmbi> elke keer als silvius een vraag beantwoord heeft gekregen herstart hij zijn computer volgens mij
<zmbi> is het gelukt silvius?
<silvius> tja ik zit al een half uur te sukkelen met die prullebak
<silvius> alles blijft hangen en loopt vast
<silvius> ik herstart
<silvius> ik maak de prullenbak leeg en 2sec later is alles klaar
<silvius> da herstarten is een nadeel aan ubuntu
<zmbi> ehm,
<OerHeks> herstart is vrijwel nooit nodig, dat vinden wij zo raar
<silvius> het probleem is dat ik elke keer als ik herstart de mappen die ik gemount heb kwijt ben
<zmbi> laatste keer herstart was met een kernel update
<silvius> windows draaide bij mij weken aan een stuk zonder te herstarten maar ubuntu amai mijn botten :p
<silvius> ik leer het nog wel :)
<silvius> zal wel aan mij liggen
<zmbi> klopt, komt wel
<OerHeks> oer@Ubuntu:~$ uptime
<OerHeks>  00:27:05 up 7 days,  3:46,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.06, 0.06
<zmbi> over die mappen:
<zmbi> nogmaals /etc/fstab
<hoekje> goede nacht iedereen
<silvius> slaapwel hoekje
<zmbi> slaap ze
<MrChrisDruif> 00:28:46 up  3:58,  2 users,  load average: 0.57, 0.61, 0.49 :P
<hoekje> ben er net
<silvius> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/janneman/map
<zmbi> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hoekje, ik blijf ook niet lang meer :)
<silvius> u moet een bestandssysteemsoort aangeven
<silvius> wat doe ik mis ?
<zmbi> staat er wel een bestandsysteem op?
<silvius> ik wil gewoon die schijf mounten zodat ik ze kan delen
<silvius> het probleem is dat als ik in samba /dev/sda1 steek dat hij dat niet herkent
<zmbi> kijk eens in fstab en haal er een regel uit
<zmbi> ik bedoel laat 1 regel zien
<OerHeks> er zijn handige tooltjes zoals PySDM, gui voor fstab editten
<zmbi> doe het altijd manual:)
<OerHeks> ja, dat is de mooiste manier.
<OerHeks> maar goed, voor je CLi beheerst ..
<OerHeks> geen gekke start > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<zmbi> silvius: als je een mooi overzichtje van je schijven wilt hebben,
<OerHeks> en om het met de hand te doen, engels , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<zmbi> kijk dan in systeem/beheer/Schijfgereedschap
<zmbi> daar staan al je schijven in
<zmbi> plus de benaming van  de partities
<zmbi> hierin kun je ook de namen veranderen + mounten
<silvius> kheb mountmanager geinstalleerd
<zmbi> en?
<silvius> tja ik zie wel het een en ander
<silvius> maar wat ik eigenlijk moet doen ?
<zmbi> je wilt als het goed is de juiste partities met films mounten of niet?
<silvius> ik wil de schijven kunnen delen via netwerk
<silvius> en daarvoor moet ik ze eerst mounten in een home map ?
<zmbi> dit was toch al eens gelukt? of heb je een herinstall gedaan? :)
<silvius> als ik een map in home aanmaak een regel in samba bijschrijf dan kan ik onmiddelijk op mijn hdtvlife zien dat de map gedeeld is
<OerHeks> elke schijf in een eigen map mounten. waar die ook staat, je /home/ is makkelijk, je hebt gelijk rechten.
<silvius> ja oke dat lukt
<silvius> maar als ik mijn pc herstart
<silvius> ben ik dat weer kwijt :)
<zmbi> dus moet je /etc/fstab aanpassen om het permanent te krijgen
<OerHeks> of een mount manager die je gebruikt, aan opstartende applicaties toevoegen.
<OerHeks> dat is met pysdm idem als jouw versie.
<silvius> oke
<silvius> dan doe ik het manueel met fstab
<silvius> oke dus sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<silvius> en watvoor regel moet ik dan schrijven ?
<OerHeks> dat weten wij niet natuurlijk.
<silvius> /dev/sdc1 /home/janneman/map
<silvius> zoiets ?
<OerHeks> daarom is die wiki aangemaakt, om de juiste info te bepalen
<silvius> of moet er nog iets bij ?
<zmbi> bekijk de link die oerheks gaf
<silvius> ja heb ik gedaan
<zmbi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<silvius> dus heb er ext4 bijgezet
<zmbi> hoe heet je schijf die je moet mounten?
<silvius> /dev/sdc1
<silvius> als ik opsla zou dat direct in orde moeten zijn of alleen als ik herstart ? :p
<silvius> in het twede geval doe ik iets verkeer
<silvius> d
<zmbi> regel kan bv zijn:
<zmbi> /dev/sdc1       /home/janneman/map     ext4     defaults 0   2
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-01
<zmbi> het word pas van kracht als je hebt geherstart, maar dat hoeft natuurlijk niet aangezien je hem al gewoon gemount hebt
<silvius> lol dus moet je toch herstarten in ubuntu ???
<zmbi> nee hoor
<OerHeks> om te testen of het werkt, ja.
<OerHeks> moet niet.
<silvius> ;)
<silvius> weet je wat ik ga doen
<silvius> ik heb een paar interessante urls opgeslagen
<silvius> ik sluit af
<silvius> en ik ga slapen
<silvius> morgen doe ik weer verder
<zmbi> slaap ze
<silvius> jullie ook
<silvius> tot morgen
<OerHeks> rondje lopen, frisse neus halen
<hoekje_> back
<hoekje_> back
<zmbi> dacht dat he ging slapen
<hoekje_> sebiet
<hoekje_> moet zeker met klavaro nog 2 test doen
<hoekje_> rest ook weg
<silvius> hoi oerheks
<OerHeks> môge
<silvius> middag :p
<silvius> automatisch mounten was niet gelukt hij gaf nen hoop errors bij het opstarten maar kheb mijne file aangepast en tis allemaal gelukt nu :)
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn om te horen silvius
<silvius> mja wat nog niet gelukt is is om dvd s goed te krijgen
<silvius> ik kan ze gewoon kopieren van mijn dvd maar dat speelt ie niet af via mijn media center
<silvius> en omzetten naar avi wil ik niet
<zmbi> hou copieer je?
<zmbi> maak je een iso?
<silvius> kopieren plakken
<silvius> wat kan je met een iso doen ?
<zmbi> probeer is met een iso
<silvius> een iso kan je toch niet afspelen ...
<zmbi> lijkt het net alsof het een gewone dvd is voor je wdtv
<silvius> oke ik ga dat eens proberen
<silvius> en dan heb ik nog het probleem dat mijn vrouw een spelletje heeft waardoor ze niet met linux wil werken.
<silvius> heb het geinstalleerd via wine maar als ik dat open zegt hij grafische dinges nie ok
<OerHeks> wine, als je daar errors krijgt, valt dit meestal op te lossen met winetricks
<silvius> wine configureren
<OerHeks> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<silvius> lincity ziet er wel goed uit
<silvius> ze doet graag zoo tycoon en zo
<OerHeks> openTTD
<OerHeks> http://www.openttd.org/en/
<silvius> ja openttd ziet er ook leuk uit
<silvius> heb alles geinstalleerd ik hoop dat ze ze leuker vind dan zootycoon
<zmbi> heeft ze iets te willen ? ;)
<silvius> absolut
<silvius> ik werk al lang met linux op mijn laptop
<silvius> maar sinds woensdag heb ik ubuntu op mijn pc thuis gezet
<silvius> en meestal zit zij daarop ...
<silvius> en ik wil geen 2 besturingssystemen
<zmbi> je kunt kijken of je met vm-ware iets kunt
<zmbi> behoudt je zowel je lievelings OS
<OerHeks> of Vbox
<zmbi> en kun je een andere draaien alsof het een comp is
<zmbi> bedoelde ik eigenlijk ook Oerheks :)
<OerHeks> ideaal, maak een vbox image aan, maak een backupje, en maar prutsen
<silvius> is die netbook edition van ubuntu iets ?
<zmbi> werkt niet echt prettig in mijn beleving
<zmbi> dersktop versie op je laptop werkt ook :)
<OerHeks> licht, voor een netbookje
<OerHeks> maar netbook edition gaat verdwijnen, unity kan op alles draaien.
<silvius> goh ik heb een netbook in mijn camionet
<silvius> wil gewoon een film kunnen aanzetten en op internet
<silvius> en muziek
<silvius> meer doe ik daar niet mee
<silvius> asus eee
<MrChrisDruif> Weet iemand trouwens of het mogelijk is om de scroll orientatie om te keren in Ubuntu? :P
<FiVAL> Hoi allemaal, weet één van jullie toevallig een sneller alternatief voor: " dd if=disk0.raw of=/dev/vg-1/PoPPi-Disk0 "
<JanC> sneller?
<FiVAL> Ja, deze actie duurt nu 13min... En dat terwijl het grooste gedeelte van dit RAW bestand "leeg" is....
<JanC> het raw bestand is niet leeg
<FiVAL> Nee aan de ene kant niet, maar aan de andere kant toch wel... Vandaar "leeg".
<JanC> van zodra je het als "leeg" beschouwt is het geen raw bestand meer  ;)
<zmbi> :)
<JanC> een bestandssysteem overzetten doe je overigens beter met tar o.i.d.
<FiVAL> Deze RAW-File wordt (min of meer) gebouwd door VMBuilder... Vandaar...
<JanC> welke VMBuilder?
<FiVAL> Achtergrond info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/747068
<FiVAL> Dit is een Bug die ik vanochtend heb ingeleverd. Ik ben alleen druk aan het zoeken naar een workaround.
<FiVAL> Via een QCOW2 File naar een RAW naar een LVM wekrt perfect. Alleen duurt weer heel erg lang vanwege het dd command...
<JanC> je kan misschien die raw image mounten en de inhoud van het filesystem overzetten?
<JanC> of de qcow2 mounten zelfs
<OerHeks> conversie van ext3 naar ext4 ?
<JanC> moet je wel zelf het fielsystem op de target maken natuurlijk, met de juiste opties
<FiVAL> Hmmm... Dat is misschien inderdaad een idee... Ik zal het eens proberen...
<FiVAL> OerHeks: hoe bedoel je?
<OerHeks> zoals ik hier lees, in je post > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10621869
<FiVAL> Ja, ik heb mijn /tmp partie op EXT3 gezet vanwege het package probleem. Maar dat staat toch weer los van dit...
<OerHeks> ik vond het een opmerkelijk detail, vandaar dat ik het noemde.
<FiVAL> Daar heb ik wel weer info over: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<FiVAL> En daar het kopje: Performance regressions with ext4 under certain workloads
<JanC> FiVAL: ik snap trouwens niet waarom er überhaupt een image gebouwd wordt voor die /tmp, dat is toch totaal nutteloos?
<FiVAL> Neeeeej, het is geen image voor die tmp!
<JanC> ?
<FiVAL> Het zijn complete Virtuele Machines die in de /tmp gebouwd worden en dan verplaats worden naar de goeie locatie wanaar ze worden opgestart
<FiVAL> Het zijn KVM-VMs
<FiVAL> Alleen met die VMBuilder kan ik een gloed nieuwe VM binnen 4 minuten bouwen.
<JanC> FiVAL: maar bouwt dat een image met enkel de / of ook de andere partities?
<JanC> FiVAL: ik snap ook niet hoe een filesystem op de host het gedrag van een guest kan beïnvloeden
<FiVAL> Neej, ik dus ook niet... Als ik gelijk de RAW optie kon gebruiken van de VMBuilder, dan was alles in 1x klaar geweest ;-(
<FiVAL> En dat dus binnen 4 minuten...
<MrChrisDruif> Iemand nog mijn vraag van net gezien? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik bedoelde het serieus, in tegenstelling tot die :P erachter suggereert
<zmbi> als je bedoelt rechtshandig-linkshandig wel, van scroll orientatie heb ik nog nooit gehoord :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, bedoel echt van scrollen zmbi :)
<zmbi> Waarom, wil je iemand gek maken? :)
<JanC> gewoon muisknop 4 & 5 herdefiniëren, gok ik  ;)
<JanC> of welke waren het ook alweer?
<MrChrisDruif> zmbi: Nee, lijkt me leuk op me eigen pc
<MrChrisDruif> Maar iemand screwen is ook leuk
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, kom vanavond wel weer terug :P
<hannie> Zijn er hier ook mensen die na de laatste update opeens alles in het Engels kregen?
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Nee, was het al voor updaten O:-)
<OerHeks> even proberen, hannie
<OerHeks> ow 43 mb
<hannie> Ik heb het op het forum gezet
<hannie> gisteren.
<hannie> Na het uitproberen van allerlei suggesties was het steeds hetzelfde,
<OerHeks> is de update wel volledig gelukt ? geen broken packages ?
<hannie> OerHeks, het was m.i. een probleem van de server
<hannie> Diverse mensen meldden hetzelfde
<hannie> Maar...................opeens is alles weer terug (na herhaalde malen updaten)
<OerHeks> curieus
<hannie> Raar dat het bij sommigen wel en bij anderen niet voorkwam (zie forum > Installatie)
<OerHeks> 32 of 64 bit ?
<hannie> 32
<OerHeks> ah oke.
<hannie> Ik had gisteren o.a. het nl taalpakket volledig opnieuw geïnstalleerd, zonder resultaat
<hannie> Dus gooi ik het er maar op dat het aan de server heeft gelegen.
<MrChrisDruif> Denk het ook maar, dat de server per ongeluk de verkeerde taal als update zag...
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, het zou eigenlijk niet mogen, want mensen worden boos
<zmbi> geen last gehad j=hier ook 32 bit
<MrChrisDruif> Snap ik, maar soms maken mensen fouten? :)
<zmbi> - =
<hannie> dat zeg ik de ene hsd het wel en de andere niet. rara
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, daar heb je ook weer gelijk in
<hannie> Overigens, ik was niet boos, maar iemand anders wel
<hannie> Ik was alleen gefrustreerd
<hannie> Zijn er eigenlijk nog mensen die Lucid Lynx gebruiken?
<OerHeks> ja best veel.
<OerHeks> 10.04.2
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Ik ga Lubuntu Lucid zetten op m'n broers laptop
<JanC> hannie: de taal veranderde na een update en dan uitloggen en weer inloggen?
<zmbi> MrChrisDruif: had je dit al geprobeerd :
<zmbi> Option         "ZAxisMapping" "5  4"
<MrChrisDruif> In welke file? Kheb heel aantal staan in xorg.conf.d
<zmbi> in die ja
<zmbi> xorg.conf
<FiVAL> Voor degene die het intressant vind, nog even de uitkomst:
<FiVAL> time sudo dd if=disk0.raw of=/dev/vg-1/Vogel-Disk0
<FiVAL> 5368709120 bytes (5.4 GB) copied, 296.136 s, 18.1 MB/s
<FiVAL> time sudo dd if=disk0.raw bs=512k of=/dev/vg-1/Vogel-Disk0
<FiVAL> 5368709120 bytes (5.4 GB) copied, 43.3581 s, 124 MB/s
<OerHeks> bs blocksize ..
<FiVAL> En het commando 'dd' is nog steeds sneller en beter dan locaal mounten...
<OerHeks> ja, die parameter miste je , zie ik nu ook :(
<FiVAL> OerHeks: Ja, daar was ik achter gekomen...
<OerHeks> *schaam*
<zmbi> scheelt een hele hoop ja
<OerHeks> dat hij de copieeractie zonder voltooid heeft, knap.
<FiVAL> Nou ja, ik hoop nog steeds dat ik binnenkort met VMBuiler direct naar mijn LVM parties kan schrijven.
<FiVAL> Maar tot die tijd, in dit een redelijke oplossing die gescript kan worden
<OerHeks> byte size, niet blok > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/dd.1.html
<OerHeks> nou, bedankt voor het lesje dd :-)
<hannie> JanC, uitloggen en weer inloggen hielp gisteren niet
<JanC> hannie: maar ik gok dat het pas zichtbaar was na uitloggen?
<FiVAL> Graag gedaan, maar wat hebben die lui het in de jaren 70 lastig gehad zo zonder GooGle :-)
<zmbi> Wel je locale eerst goedzetten :)
<MrChrisDruif> zmbi: Er staat geen xorg.conf in xorg.conf.d
<hannie> JanC, je bedoelt de laatst keer, toen het opeens weer Nederlands was?
<hannie> Nee dus, toen heb ik alleen nieuwe updates geïnstalleerd die kennelijk nodig waren voor nl
<zmbi> MrChrisDruif: kijk even hier:
<hannie> maar die wsch niet op de server aanwezig waren gisteren
<zmbi> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/resolutie-te-laag-en-geen-xorg-conf/msg582523/
<JanC> hannie: daarvoor ook toen het plots geen Nederlands meer was
<hannie> JanC, daarvoor was opeens alles Engels na een update
<hannie> ik weet niet meer of het na een herstart was. waarschijnlijk wel
<JanC> waarschijnlijk wel ja
<hannie> JanC, ik hoop niet dat het mij nog eens overkomt
<hannie> want je krijgt er wel grijze haren van
<JanC> hannie: ik gok dat de taal gewoon verkeerd of niet doorgegeven werd door een bug, en dan vallen programma's terug op de "standaardtaal"
<hannie> JanC, dat lijkt mij een goede analyse
<zmbi> hannie: gebeurd vast nog vaker :)
<JanC> ben net a/h zoeken of ik een bugrapport kan vinden hierover
<hannie> zmbi, ok, maar dan ben ik misschien beter voorbereid
<hannie> JanC, ik vind het altijd prettig om dit soort dingen uit te pluizen
<JanC> weet iemand of dit ook voor andere talen gebeurde?  en of het enkel met 10.04 of ook met andere versies was?
<hannie> via forum en irc, want anderen weten vaak veel meer dan ik
<JanC> of enkel op 10.10, wat was het?
<hannie> JanC, ik gebruik Maverick
<hannie> 10.10
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ben je aan het flipperen?
<MrChrisDruif> Behoorlijk <_<"
<hannie> Leuk spelletje ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Als netwerk wegvalt en komt weer terug, kan Pidgin geen goede verbinding krijgen...dus tief ik er weer net zo hard uit
<hannie> Heb je een draadloos netwerk?
<hannie> Met kabel heb je daar volgens mij geen last van
<zmbi> Als je netwerk vanuit isp kant wegvalt?
<zmbi> denk het wel
<hannie> het signaal kan wegvallen
<MrChrisDruif> Draadloos
<OerHeks> bus/politieauto/brommer zonder afgeschermde ontsteking
<MrChrisDruif> Signaal valt soms inderdaad weg
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, dacht ik al
<hannie> Ik gebruik zelf veel liever kabel
<OerHeks> wat ook kan, vrijdag, mensen komen thuis, zelfde wifi kanaal
<OerHeks> iedereen op 11 of 1
<zmbi> ja he :))
<zmbi> altijd die standaard 11
<hannie> OerHeks, kijk, daar heb je met kabel ook geen last van
<OerHeks> ja, ga er tussen zitten
<OerHeks> geen 6
 * MrChrisDruif zit op school nu
<hannie> zo laat nog
<OerHeks> jij moet leren nu, vriendje !
<zmbi> niemand pas de default aan :)
<zmbi> nu nog niet
<OerHeks> zmbi, klopt, deze wifi instelling en de bios, knap ik veel pcś mee op.
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: School is open tot 19:00 en vanavond feestje in Den Haag....geen zin om heen er weer te reizen...
<hannie> ah, een schoolfeestje. Leuk!
<zmbi> Ik zie zelfs nog wep voorbijkomen
<zmbi> hoe kan het, zou je bijna denken
<OerHeks> duhh .. wii ?
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Geen schoolfeestje, feestje in Den Haag en school is ook in Den Haag ;)
<hannie> en je woont dus nie in DH
<zmbi> in de buurt zitten er een paar
<zmbi> of bedoel je nintendo wii?
<OerHeks> ja zoiets, gebruikt wep
<OerHeks> geniaal
<zmbi> :)
<zmbi> ze gaan met de tijd mee ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, Zoetermeer
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ik ging 4x pw van Gouda naar DH voor m'n werk. Prima verbinding
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Ik ga niet 2x heen en weer naar DH op dezelfde dag ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga 5x per week naar DH hoor :P
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, het is anders wel om de hoek met die sneltram
<MrChrisDruif> Juah...zit nu te twijfelen of ik toch wel heen en weer ga....ff me tas etc thuis droppen
<hannie> ik zou het maar doen. Zo'n feestje wordt laat en dan wil je niet met je spullen zeulen
 * hannie waar bemoeit hannie zich eigenlijk mee
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet? Maar kga het inderdaad toch doen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ciaociao
<JanC> hannie: kan je eens kijken welk pakketten er eigenlijk recent geüpdate zijn op je systeem?
<JanC> ik heb overigens een bug rapport van een Duitser gevonden met hetzelfde probleem...
<hannie> JanC, momentje
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/747425
<hannie> JanC, waar vind ik die gegevens?
<silvius> ff een cd ke schrijven hij staat al 2uur tracks te normaliseren
<zmbi> wat bedoel je met normaliseren?
<silvius> ik heb op branden gedrukt en toen kwam erop traks normaliseren
<silvius> hij is nog niet aan het schrijven
<silvius> ik vermoed van mp3 naar wav aan het converteren
<zmbi> :)
<zmbi> waarom dat?
<JanC> hannie: softwarecentrum & synaptic hebben een soort logs/geschiedenis, of anders is er ook ergens een log van dpkg
<hannie> JanC, ik zie bij Geschiedenis (donderdag) een hele waslijst staan
<JanC> hannie: en op vrijdag?
<hannie> ik kijk momenteel in Ub softwarecentrum
<JanC> of was het gisteren al opgelost?
<hannie> op vrijdag ook een hele waslijst
<hannie> JanC, het is pas een uurtje geleden opgelost
<JanC> hm, en ik heb geen maverick systeem meer...
<hannie> niet iedereen met 10.10 had dit probleem
<JanC> hannie: updates ergens kort voor die tijd dan  ☺
<hannie> JanC, ik kijk even
<JanC> veel mensen loggen nooit uit   ;)
<hannie> JanC, ik zie om 16:41:21 een heleboek libqt4 staan
<JanC> gebruiken jullie KDE ?
<hannie> Daarvoor (vrijdag) slechts 1, 08:41:59 libldap
<zmbi> Nee, vind hem op het moment nogal buggie
<hannie> Ja, ik gebruik kde-modules in Maverick (gnome)
<hannie> Er werden wel kde-taalmodules opgehaald, maar verder niet
<JanC> hannie: ik bedoelde eigenlijk KDM en/of een KDE-desktop
<hannie> ok
<JanC> losse KDE-toepassingen zouden dit niet mogen kunnen veroorzaken (of ze doen wel iets erg fouts ;) )
<zmbi> gebruik gnome en soms blackbox
<hannie> JanC, integendeel. Voor kde werden de juiste nl-updates binnengehaald.
<JanC> hannie: bedoel je dat KDE-toepassingen wel in het Nederlands waren?
<hannie> ja
<JanC> oh
<JanC> vreemd
<hannie> opgehaalde updates van kde-10n-nl
<JanC> heb je niet-standaard Gtk/GNOME-toepassingen geprobeerd ook?  (dingen uit universe dus)
<hannie> vond ik ook raar, maar ik begrijp hieruit dat er alleen iets met de gnome-updates iets fout ging
<zmbi> nee hoor
<zmbi> anders zou ik er ook last moeten hebben gehad
<JanC> zmbi: had jij dat probleem ook?
<hannie> JanC, ik heb standaard een vinkje staan bij universe
<zmbi> nope
<hannie> op het forum hebben diverse mensen hetzelfde probleem gemeld
<zmbi> ik zit me net te bedenken dat ik niet geherstart heb
<hannie> Het is inmiddels dus wel opgelost, maar oorzaak onbekend
<hannie> heren, ik ga sluiten. Tot de volgende keer
<JanC> hannie: heb jij maverick-proposed aan staan ook?
<hannie> janc
<hannie> ja
<zmbi> JanC, ik heb alle soorten updates aanstaan
<JanC> zmbi: -proposed zijn test-versies hé  ;)
<zmbi> ik kies gewoon wat ik wel en niet geupdat wilt hebben
<zmbi> :)
<zmbi> ah ok
<zmbi> JanC: toch heb ik die ook aanstaan :)
<zmbi> alleen de backports niet
<JanC> alle pakketten gaan enkele dagen tot enkele weken door -proposed voor ze al dan niet officieel in -updates gereleased worden
<zmbi> Ja, zo had ik een tijdje geleden mijn kernel geupdate
<JanC> wat ik eigenlijk bedoelde is dat als dit enkel gebeurde voor mensen die -proposed aan staan hebben, ze alleszins geen enkele reden hebben om boos te zijn  ;)
<zmbi> :)
<zmbi> nee idd
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/746694 --> zal deze wel zijn...
<Stef_> Hallo, hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat ubuntu alleen toegang heeft tot het lan netwerk, maar niet tot het internet
<Stef_> want opeens is er vandaag voor 13gb gedownload en ik weet niet van waar het komt. WEP settings enz ook al aangepast
<CasW> Je kan ook kijken of je computer aan het downloaden is
<Stef_> hoe ?
<CasW> systeem -> beheer -> systeemmonitor
<Stef_> bij systeem monitor ? want mijn vader is bv film aan het kijken
<CasW> (sorry, ik moest even iets tegen iemand anders zeggen)
<Stef_> en die gaat natuurlijk ook erbij komen (via stream)
<Stef_> maar kan je nergens in ubuntu instellen da hij geen internet toegang heeft ?
<Stef_> mag ik bv de gateway op 127.0.0.1 zetten ofzo ?
<CasW> Dat weet ik niet, anderen hier? Maar trouwens, hoe wil je die film streamen als je geen internet erop wilt hebben?
<Stef_> alleen lan verbinding hé
<CasW> Trek de kabel eruit ;)
<Stef_> dus in het netwerk mag er alles gebeuren, maar mijn ubuntu mag gewoon niet verder gaan dan mijn router
<zmbi> hoi Stef_
<Stef_> zmbi: hallo
<zmbi> je kan excluden
<CasW> En ik snap je niet echt, 127.0.0.1 is toch je localhost? Dan kan hij toch ook niet het netwerk op? Dus niet streamen?
<zmbi> hoe heb je je netwerk hangen?
<zmbi> via een router?
<Stef_> ja
<zmbi> Ga naar de insel pagina van je router toe
<Stef_> ja
<zmbi> dan kan je bij mac filtering de computer excluden van het internet
<JanC> Stef_: waarom denk je dat Ubuntu 13 GiB gedownload heeft?
<Stef_> ik weet het niet, het rare is
<Stef_> ik kocht daarnet 10gb bij
<Stef_> en opeens heb ik nog maar 760 mb over!?!
<JanC> eh
<zmbi> Zit iemand van je netwerk te snoepen?
<Stef_> dus ofwel verbruikt een computer in het netwerk extreem veel, ofwel zit er iemand op mijn wifi
<Stef_> ik ga nu wifi meteen omgooien van WEP naar WPA2
<Stef_> ik had momenteel WEP omdat de router nog nieuw is en heb wpa nog niet kunnen instellen (nog geen tijd voor gehad)
<zmbi> Wep is ook niet echt verstandig tegenwoordig
<JanC> normaal kan je op je router zien welke computers op je wifi zitten...
<zmbi> binnen de minuut ben je erop
<Stef_> inderdaad, en ik zie alleen computers in mijn eigen netwerk
<zmbi> gebruik mac filtering
<JanC> maar goed, ik zie dus niet in waarom Ubuntu 13 GiB zou downloaden op korte termijn
<zmbi> Waarschijnlijk zit er iemand films en/of torrents te downloaden
<JanC> behalve dan downloads die je zelf opstart natuurlijk
<zmbi> gewoon alles blocken en dan 1 voor 1 weer toegang geven
<zmbi> weet je meteen wie wat doet
<zmbi> of gebruik wireshark ofzo
<zmbi> met alles bedoel ik behalve je eigen pc:)
<zmbi> Tip:
<zmbi> zet meteen je signaal sterkte wat naar beneden
<zmbi> zodat het net genoeg is voor al je computers om er bij te komen
<Stef_> hmm
<Stef_> kan ik met wireshark zien hoeveel een computer verbuikt ?
<zmbi> 100% betekend meestal dat de hele buurt er van mee kan genieten
<JanC> zmbi: wat maakt het uit als het goed beveiligd is?
<zmbi> je ziet de pakketen die over het netwerk gaan
<zmbi> JanC: zelfs Wpa is te kraken
<zmbi> maar het word lastiger als je geen tot minimaal bereik hebt
<JanC> zmbi: alles is te kraken, maar een goed-geconfigureerde WPA2 is meestal niet de moeite waard
<zmbi> klopt :)
<zmbi> maar ik speel het altijd liever op safe
<JanC> Stef_: je kan normaal op elke PC afzonderlijk zien welke internet-connecties er op dat moment actief zijn en zo
<Stef_> ja via netstat
<Stef_> maar je ziet nooit hoeveel mb er verbruikt wordt
<JanC> in ubuntu kan je 'nethogs' installeren en in de terminal starten, geen idee of er voro Windows iets is dat het verbruik per programma toont...
<JanC> Stef_: maar als je weet wat het totale verbruik per PC is weet je misschien ook al beter waar je moet zoeken...
<Stef_> mac control is nu ingesteld: D
<JanC> Stef_: en vraag iedereen wat ze gedaan hebben op de computers in huis...
<zmbi> nu wpa en een goede pashprase(ww) en je bent secure genoeg
<Stef_> hmm kzal ze sebiet eens overhoren hier:p
<JanC> straks blijkt dat iemand 5 uur HD-filmpjes zitten kijken heeft op internet, of zo  :P
<zmbi> :)
<JanC> "nee, ik heb niks gedownload, alleen films gekeken"
<Stef_> daarnet heeft mijn broer call of duty geinstalleerd
<zmbi> zonder op te slaan en tegen medebewoners zeggen, moet je die eens kijken :)
<Stef_> en die updates waren echt groot volgens mij
<Stef_> maar 10gb ?
<Stef_> dat is toch echt veel ..
<JanC> depends, was er een vinkje "download all custom maps" of zo?  :P
<johan____> heb een probleempje met een foutmelding op een laptop met Ubuntu 10.10 erop... is er iemand die mij kan raad geven??
<CasW> Wat is de foutmelding?
<johan____> de foutmelding is error: HD0, msdos1 out of disk
<CasW> Je hebt MS DOS geïnstalleerd?
<johan____> neen... tegen Ubuntu gezegd dat die de hele schijf mag gebruiken en zo geinstalleerd... en heeft goed gewerkt maar nu gestopt met deze foutmelding
<CasW> Er stond eerst MSDOS op?
<johan____> denk foutje in de grub , maar hoe herstel ik dat??
<johan____> ja ooit stond er win7 op
<CasW> Ik weet zo gauw niet waar de grub staat, iemand hier? (Ik denk het idd ook)
<johan____> ben een alternate cd aan het branden om eens te zien of het dan beter zou gaan als ik ook zelf de partities gan ingeven
<johan____> niet veel reakties pressies
<johan____> oke ne goede avond en tot de volgende zitting :)
<hansw> zo, vandaag meerdere redenen gezien om natty niet te gebruiken
<zmbi> Avond hansw!
<hansw> je gooit firefox open in unity, je wil naar de linker buttons om een pagina terug te gaan en je balk schuift over je linker knop heen als je iets te ver gaat
<hansw> nabond
<hansw> en die stomme top balk is niet simpel weg te krijgen
<hansw> wat een meuk is dat unity
<hansw> totaal niet over nagedacht
<zmbi> dus nog maar even wachten
<hansw> ik ga het niet gebruiken als er nog dit soort stomme zaken in zitten
<hansw> owjee, ik jaag mensen weg :-)
<OerHeks> owjee
<erkan^> ben je verdrietig dat gaat niet goed met unity, hansw ?
<OerHeks> ene kant is de onrust goed. unity <>gnome3
<hansw> erkan^, verdrietig niet hoor, ik had het al verwacht toen ik de interface zag
<hansw> OerHeks, idd, dat is goed
<hansw> maar ik verbaas me er wel enorm over, het zijn zulke stomme dingen
<erkan^> ik heb vandaag Joli OS op mijn netbook geïnstalleerd, hansw (-:
<hansw> waarom geen auto hide
<erkan^> Joli OS is gebaseerd op Ubuntu
<hansw> erkan^, joli os?
<OerHeks> als verkoper ben je blij met kritische consumenten
<erkan^> hansw: www.jolicloud.org
<OerHeks> die zijn al 'hot' en met de juiste argumenten haal je ze zo over
<hansw> ja, zat er al :-)
<erkan^> die is prettig dan ubuntu 10.10 netbook
<hansw> wat is het toch dat iedereen al die iconen wil
<hansw> ik wil een leeg scherm, maar wel grafisch handige dingen als ik iets open
<OerHeks> iconen en opstart-scherm geneuzel :p
<zmbi> ik heb 1 icoon op mijn desktop :)
<hansw> ja, blijkbaar, die opstart iconen zie ik nooit
<hansw> uhm, schermen
<CasW> Ik heb g1 icoon op mijn desktop :)
<hansw> ik zie alleen een cairo dock
<erkan^> cairo is egyptische plaats ? :S
<CasW> Ik wil dit houden zoals ik het nu heb op deze computer, en iconen mogen wel op m'n netbook, maar die moeten weggaan en niet meer in de weg zitten als ik aan het werk ben
<OerHeks> ik zie dit > http://picpaste.com/Nu2011-mogd3Lg7.png
<OerHeks> saai zat
<hansw> te druk oer :-)
<zmbi> Wat ziet jouw wereld er bekrompen uit ;)
<OerHeks> ja, ik ben oer.
<OerHeks> grinn
<hansw> http://hanswolters.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/screenshot-ubuntudesktop.jpg
<hansw> gewoon 1 dock, dat is iets waar apple wel over nadacht, bovenste balk is er wel maar alleen als je hem nodig hebt
<zmbi> te druk zegt ie dan :)
<CasW> Die sluitknoppen?
<CasW> :po
<erkan^> joli os on my netbook --> http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-1-Y4izPfaS.1301688559.png
<hansw> zmbi, dat is een voorbeeld, de rest is gewoon leeg
<erkan^> bah gimp !
<hansw> ik hoef geen balken enzo
<erkan^> erg saai
<zmbi> Ik ben altijd al fan van mac geweest
<CasW> Nou, dan moet ik ook maar 'n schermafbeelding maken :p Hij ziet er alleen nu niet echt goed uit
<zmbi> heb er alleen nooit 1 gehad :(
<hansw> erkan^, saai, dat is mijn bedoeling ja, ik wil werken, niet plezier hebben
<hansw> zmbi, heb er 4 jaar lang 1 gehad, als je echt in veel talen wil coden is een mac niks
<OerHeks> wat een krassen op je scherm.
<erkan^> nee hoor, je screenshot ziet niks mis ermee, maar ik vind gimp echt rommel hansw
<zmbi> erkan^: space invaders ? :)
<hansw> erkan^, ik gebruik het zelden :-)
<erkan^> haha, ik speel die niet, ze hebben standaardinstallatie gedaaan, zmbi
<CasW> http://picpaste.com/Schermafdruk-Y18DoSz7.png
<CasW> Da's die van mij
<CasW> (Lang leve 2 beeldschermen!)
<zmbi> hansw: maar ze hebben xcode ofzo toch standaard erbij?
<hansw> haha, ik dacht al
<hansw> zmbi, dat is kut werken als je niet voor de gui wil coden
<hansw> imho
<zmbi> ok
<erkan^> amai erg breedte monitor zeg CasW  :p
<zmbi> vond het altijd wel goed dat ze dat erbij deden
<hansw> zmbi, maar koop er gerust 1, geen instap model nemen :-)
<zmbi> stuk opener dan windows
<zmbi> :)
<hansw> nou, dat dus niet
<zmbi> heb er het geld niet voor over
<erkan^> waarom heb jij twee beeldschermen nodig, CasW ?
<hansw> in itunes kun je bijvoorbeeld geen ogg afspelen, in de filemanager wel
<hansw> dat soort meuk
<hansw> erkan^, dat werkt erg prettig
<zmbi> voor 1 mac heb ik 2 a 3 gewone computers
<hansw> klopt
<CasW> 2 schermen is gewoon veel fijner, dan kan ik bijv. programmeren en daarnaast Firefox + Pidgin
<erkan^> snap ik :)
<zmbi> schijnt wel veel beter te zijn met videos maken/bewerken
<zmbi> maar ja, dat doe ik nooit
<hansw> zmbi, dat ligt eerder aan de software denk ik
<hansw> maar grafisch is osx wel sterk ja, zo goed dat ik op een mac mini power pc geen flash kon afspelen zonder dat dat ding op een vliegtuig leek
<hansw> op mijn asus eee hoor ik niets
<zmbi> :)
<hansw> het schijnt op instap intel dingen ook zo erg te zijn
<CasW> Ik ga, doei
<JanC> zmbi: professionele videos (aka films) maak/bewerk je op linux, niet op een Mac...  :P
<zmbi> ok, wist ik niet
<zmbi> had een vriend die films maakte
<zmbi> en die zweerde bij een mac
<zmbi> vandaar
<JanC> zmbi: de mensen die Avatar gemaakt hebben gebruikten bijna alleen Ubuntu
<JanC> enkele tienduizenden cores om te renderen en > 100 Ubuntu desktops
<zmbi> met gebruik van Qt ?
<JanC> en Pixar gebruikt voornamelijk Fedora desktops
<OerHeks> voor de grafische en reklame industrie was Apple gewoon, dat veranderd :P
<JanC> zelfs toen Pixar nog eigendom was van Steve Jobs gebruikten ze bijna alleen linux en geen Apple  :P
<zmbi> aha
<zmbi> ben niet echt thuis in die wereld
<JanC> nu ja, meestal staan er wel een paar verdwaalde Mac & Windows PC'tjes ook, voor dingen die niet op linux kunnen of zo
<JanC> maar hollywood is > 90% linux naar het schijnt
<JanC> zmbi: het verschil is natuurlijk ook dat ze daar geld hebben om deels hun eigen software te schrijven
<zmbi> erg veel geld ja
<hansw> het is vooral de tijd, die is duur
<hansw> wil je goede software dan moet je er fulltime mensen op zetten, en een community die bugs kan vinden is dan ook nog handig
<OerHeks> en iemand die je gebruikerswensen kan omzetten in een hapklare brok voor ict-ers
<hansw> dat is ook erg handig ja, maar niet zo duur, relatief gezien
<OerHeks> ik zit aan te hikken tegen een dsl abbo
<hansw> moet je minder drinken, dan hoef je niet te hikken :-)
<OerHeks> ik en alcohol, neen, dan ga ik raar praten :P
<OerHeks> ik wil een abbo met een modem. zonder router. goedkoop. 4/1mb is krap, meestal proppen ze je in 8/1 of 20/1 mb
<OerHeks> *tenzij het gigabitrouter is
<hansw> je wil alleen maar irc en downloads in de background?
<OerHeks> ja, ik heb geen hoge eis.
<hansw> zoals hier dus
<OerHeks> nu, xs4all is wel favoriet.
<OerHeks> maar, ik heb nog geen tel lijn
<OerHeks> wil ook geen vast, doe dat wel voip en gsm
<hansw> ik probeer mijn zoon in .nl nog op te voeden om skype enzo te gebruiken
<hansw> maatje in nijmegen begrijpt het, laatst 1 uur zitten ouwehoeren, en ja, ontopic, het werkt ook met ubuntu :-)
<OerHeks> ja, en met mama
<OerHeks> beeld erbij
<hansw> niet eens beeld, gewoon lekker bellen met een headset
<OerHeks> of een upc pakketje, zonder flauwe hd recorder en terugkijken
<zmbi> upc heb je ook geen telefoon lijn nodig
<zmbi> stuk goedkoper
<OerHeks> idd, scheelt 7,50 ofzo
<hansw> wel leuk om te noemen, had ooit een skype sessie met een outsource club in india, toen de vragen te moeilijk werden reden ze op kantoor een tunnel in
<hansw> ow, upc, ik had een verkoper aan de deur in hun slechte tijden
<hansw> "ik wil s'avonds ook bellen"
<hansw> de verkoper: dat is prive, onbelangrijk dus
<hansw> die had echt lef
<OerHeks> joh, ik heb leesmappen verkocht met de sneer 'jij ken toch niet lezen'
<OerHeks> of betalen
<hansw> ik zou je op je bek rossen om het oneerbiedig te zeggen
<hansw> maja, ben ook geen verkoper
<OerHeks> ik wil dat ook niet. laat mij maar steigertjes bouwen.
<hansw> laat mij maar gewoon oplossingen bouwen :-)
<zmbi> ben  net benaderd door ene keith:
<zmbi> vroeg of ik een kind was
<zmbi> en misschien een meisje
<zmbi> voelde erg eng
<hansw> en, was je een meisje?
<zmbi> was of ben?
<zmbi> iig geen van beide
<hansw> zulke spelletjes moet je meespelen, dan kun je lachen
<OerHeks> anti-script
<hansw> en vervolgens aangeven bij de politie
<zmbi> Ik hou er niet zo van, van die gasten
<zmbi> dus wil ik weinig mee te maken hebben
<hansw> ik denk bijna niemand, maar ze achter de tralies zetten helpt wel
<OerHeks> creativiteit verkeerd gebruiken.
<zmbi> hoe bedoel je Oerheks
<zmbi> ?
<OerHeks> ik ken ook zo iemand, geniaal, doch neemt het niet zo nou met de wet.
<OerHeks> het heeft geen zin, illegale software en games.
<zmbi> hij zit nota bene in een c++ channel
<zmbi> verwacht ik toch iets anders van
<OerHeks> owja, ik vang ze ook
<zmbi> :)
<zmbi> vertel!
<OerHeks> neuj, zinloze energie, dat geef ik niet door.
<hoekje> goede nacht iedereen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-02
<OerHeks> :-)
 * jelmer zwaait
<CasW> Kan iemand hier zeggen of http://forums.devnetwork.net/viewtopic.php?t=38810 een goede tutorial is?
<UndiFineD> CasW, het ziet er wel goed uit
<CasW> Oké, bedankt
<silvius> is het mogelijk om de snelheid tussen twee computers te verhogen door 2 firewire verbindingen te maken of door lan+firewire ,
<JanC> ja
<UndiFineD> nu nog positronic netwerken
<JanC> silvius: dat wordt "bonding" genoemd
<silvius> elk moederbord heeft standaard 1 firewire lijn + optioneel onderaan nog een
<silvius> dus kan ik eigenlijk 2x firewire 400 lijnen leggen
<silvius> zodat mijn lan poorten vrij blijven voor internet
<JanC> je LAN poorten worden waarschijnlijk toch maar voor 1 à 2% gebruikt voor internet?  ;)
<JanC> nu ja, afhankelijk van je abo
<silvius> zeker waar maar ik kan mijn internet niet verbinden met firewire
<silvius> en een router is weeral een apparaat dat dag en nacht aanstaat meer
<silvius> het enige probleem is dat als ik in elke computer een raid array heb dat mijn snelheid veel hoger is dan 1 gigabit
<silvius> eigenlijk maakt de snelheid niet veel uit
<silvius> maar het is wel leuker om een grote ruimte te hebben
<silvius> grotere partities
<totimkopf> hoi zmbi
<zmbi> hoi totimkopf
<zmbi> en iedereen trouwens
<zmbi> hé silvius, is het allemaal nog gelukt?
<silvius> tgoh tgoh :)
<silvius> heb veel plannen gemaakt
<silvius> mss toch een raid systeempje
<zmbi> :)
<silvius> als ik 180 euro opleg heb ik nen pc bij
<silvius> dus ja ga daar het een en ander mee proberen
<silvius> raid 5 met 6 schijven
<zmbi> Bedenk goed of je het wel echt nodig hebt
<silvius> neen
<silvius> maar tis leuk om uit te proberen niet ?
<silvius> en tis ook leuker om 1 map te hebben dan 6
<zmbi> zekers
<zmbi> alles is leuk om te proberen
<silvius> ha
<leoquant>  Zaterdag 02-04-11 19.30-20.30 workshop Python :  #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas|  Info: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython| Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries|
<leoquant> zeer welkom weer
<Alex--> Hoi
<Alex--> Ik heb een idee voor Unity, waar kan ik dit idee kwijt?
<CasW> Ik dacht in #ayatana
<Alex--> Bedankt CasW
<CasW> Geen dank alex
<Alex--> Weet iemand wanneer 11.04 uit komt?
<CasW> 28 april
<Alex--> He jammer
<Alex--> Ik had het al in me agenda gezet voor 10 april
<MrChrisDruif> Dan moet je nog 18 dagen meer wachten Alex-- :)
<Stef_> Hallo, ik heb hier nog een computer staan met 2 netwerkkaaren die ik graag als firewall zou willen gebruiken
<Stef_> kan iemand mij programma's aanraden voor een firewall ?
<silvius> zone alarm ?
<silvius> :p
<OerHeks> ipcop redwall endian iptables
<OerHeks> http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=firewalls
<viezerd> http://www.pfsense.org/
<Stef_> maar de firewall hang ik dan toch voor mijn router hé ?
<OerHeks> 2.0 beta alweer ?
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> of je gebruikt die bak ook als router.
<Stef_> dat is voor later :D
<Stef_> maar die pfsense is dat een goede ?
<Stef_> hij ziet er toch goed uit
<doorntje> .n
<hoekje> goede nacht
<CasW> Goedenacht
<hoekje> hallo
<Kebabfish> hoi
<hoekje> wat heb je nodig om hier te komen met windows toch alleen java en flash he
<Kebabfish> een irc-chatclient
<OerHeks> pidgin ofzo
<hoekje> daar snap ik nu niets van
<hoekje> met ie geraak ik hier niet op met chrome wel
<CasW> Ik geloof dat webchat.freenode.net zelfs geen java / flash is, alleen javascript (NIET java)
<Kebabfish> apart
<hoekje> ale ben erop geraakt
<OerHeks> met IE4 lukt het prima
<hoekje> ie4
<hoekje> ik zit op windows he
<Kebabfish> pidgin werkt daar ook toch>
<OerHeks> waarom eigenlijk ?
<CasW> Jep, alleen javascript
<hoekje> om dat ik nog een trage overstapper zijn van windows naar ubuntu
<hoekje> en java cript moet je pidgin installeren
<Kebabfish> ik deed een jaar over overstappen :)
<CasW> Sorry, dat begrijp ik niet helemaal? Dat waar je nu op zit, webchat.freenode.net, is alleen javascript, Pidgin maakt 'gewoon' verbinding (Ik geloof met libpurple, C of C++)
<hoekje> oke ik geraak er door chrome op
<hoekje> hoe was jullie dag
<hoekje> oei zat ik vragen room
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-03
<UndiFineD> xchat is er zowel voor linux als windows
<UndiFineD> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<the^user> GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<joost> wie kan helpen met het vinden van draadloos netwerk
<joost> in het scherm met draadlose netwerken kan ik niet voor deze optie kiezen.
<Wobbo> 2 van de 3 videokaarten zijn nu stuk... Het zijn 3 Asus Nvidea. Ik gebruik al 5 jaar alleen Ubuntu.
<Wobbo> Het enige spelletje wat ik speel is 'World of Warcraft'. Verder alleen voor werk, daarvoor heb ik al 9 jaar 3 schermen. Nu er 2 van de 3 schermen stuk zijn moet ik een nieuwe oplossing kopen.
<Wobbo> Ik zie dat 1 video kaart al zal lukken. Ik gebruikte alleen 3x DVI-I kabel. Ik heb voor 3 schermen van die extra lange DVI kabels, zie worden niet zoveel meer gebruikt. Mijn 3 schermen kunnen wel HDMI. Ik weet gewoon niet zo goed wat ik moet gaan kopen...
<zmbi> goede middag allen
<UndiFineD> Wobbo, al gedacht aan een matrox triplehead2go splitter ?
<Wobbo> Lang geleden had ik een matrox
<Wobbo> Nooit meer over nagedacht, dus het bestaat nog.
<UndiFineD> ja ooit maakte matrox betere kaarten dan ati en was nvidia nergens te bekennen
<UndiFineD> en die gpu revolutie is begonnen met Tseng Labs ET6000 met zn gekke 4608 Kilobyte geheugen en een iets hoger geklokte video chip
<JanC> Matrox maakt tegenwoordig eerder lowend kaarten, en IIRC ook USB videokaarten ?
<Wobbo> Ik ben sinds een ongelukje kan ik maar 75% zien, ik mis dus een deel rechts van mijn oog. Zo gewent aan 3 schermen gebruik ik het zo: http://www.wobbo.nl/projecten/icons/(2010-06-07)-nieuw-scherm/
<Wobbo> Maar kan dat met de matrox
<JanC> ik weet dat AMD triple head kaarten heeft
<MrChrisDruif> Matrox TripleHead2Go kan dat inderdaad wel aan, weet niet de specs van je schermen, zijn volgens mij wel gelimiteerd aan het maximum van DVI
<MrChrisDruif> En AMD heeft inderdaad die nieuwere kaarten met 3 of zelfs 6 aansluitingen
<JanC> ik denk dat de AMD-kaarten hogere specs hebben ook
<UndiFineD> Wobbo, dat is wel lekker documenten schrijven denk ik
<hoekje> goede middag iedereen
<Wobbo> goede middag
<Wobbo> Ik heb dus 3x schermen van 1920x1080 (eigenlijk 1080x1920).
<hoekje> ik ben weg
<Wobbo> Ik denk dat de matrox in 3 omgedraaide schermen (3x 1080x1920) niet zal lukken.
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom zou dat niet lukken Wobbo?
<Wobbo> Weet ik niet, lol.
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zou die matrox makkelijk aankunnen. Is namelijk maar 3240x1920
<MrChrisDruif> 5760x1080 zal lastiger gaan Wobbo
<CasW> Het zijn evenveel pixels
<CasW> Dus waarom zou dat?
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat het in de breedte een stuk minder is, maar je zou het moeten kunnen lezen online wat die Matrox TH2G aankan
<JanC> is vooral ook wat de driver aankan wat belangrijk is
<fries> hoi, ik heb een vraagje, ik heb momenteel ubuntu op mijn laptop, maar ik wil deze ook zetten op mijn oudere laptop met windows vista, maar bij het opstarten van die pc krijg ik het beeld niet om ubuntu te installeren, kan iemand me aub helpen?
<CasW> Via een CD of USB?
<fries> CD
<CasW> Oké, bij het opstarten moet je in het bios de opstartvolgorde veranderen (CD moet boven HDD staan)
<fries> ik heb: 1. IDEO: Hitachi HTS.... , 2. IDE1: , 3.CD/DVD: , 4.PCI LAN:; 5:USB HDD: , 6: USB/ CD/DVD ROM ; 7. USB FDD: ; 8. USB KEY
<fries> is het goed dat ik 3. CD/DVD: #L.... helemaal bovenaan zet?
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> (HDD moet er nog wél instaan, wil je later nog zonder CD kunnen opstarten)
<Stef> hallo, als ik mijn power button indruk, zal mijn pc aflsuiten
<Stef> dit gebeurt niet als ik mijn lock screen zie
<Stef> hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat ik toch de knop kan induwen tijdens lockscreen?
<hoekje> hier ben ik weer
<CasW> Hoe kan ik in Python ervoor zorgen dat de 'nieuw' en 'sluit' 'knoppen' in mijn ToolBar (Qt) de standaard iconen van het geïnstalleerde thema gebruiken?
<JanC> CasW: ik weet het zo niet meteen voor Qt, maar in Gtk heet dat "stock icons"
<CasW> Oké, bedankt, ik zal het nog 's vragen in #qt
<JanC> google moet het ook wel kunnen vinden daarmee, gok ik  ;)
<CasW> Ja, ik denk het ook
<HeerSMZett> hallo ppl
<CasW> Hallo HeerSMZett
<CasW> Oké, blijkbaar is het niet mogelijk in Qt
<JanC> eh?
<CasW> In GTK kan het wel, maar blijkbaar in Qt niet
<CasW> Jammer, maar helaas
<JanC> dat lijkt me toch redelijk vreemd
<CasW> Sowieso heeft GTK veel meer widgets
<CasW> Dus ja, dan kan het
<CasW> Jep, eerste hit op google als ik zoek naar stock icon qt: 'It's strange that support for "stock icons" is not in Qt, unlike GTK'
<JanC> er is blijkbaar een "QIcon::fromTheme"
<DooitzedeJong> Ik kan pidgin niet in verbinding stellen met hyves
<DooitzedeJong> Kan iemand mij helpen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik krijg: chat.hyves.org
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel Tijdelijk Waarmerkingprobleem
<hansw> het certificaat zal wel niet kloppen
<DooitzedeJong> Wat voor certificaat precies?
<hansw> een ssl certificaat waarmee je veilig een verbinding kunt opzetten
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe los ik dat op?
<hansw> niet?
<hansw> of gebruik een onbeveiligde verbinding
<hansw> maar als je dan op wifi zit weet dan dat iedereen je pwd kan sniffen
<DooitzedeJong> ja doeg
<hansw> het cerftificaat moet hyves verstrekken, mail ze en vraag waarom het niet klopt
<hansw> je kunt trouwens binnen empathy ook ssl cert errors negeren, weet niet of dat met pidgin kan
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Richard> hallo
<Richard> zit er al iemand op 11.04?
<Guest82739> is deze versie zoveel sneller als 10.10?
<Remco_> hoi
<HeerSMZett> vraag he, ik heb google earth geinstalleerd maar hij start niet op. eerst geprobeerd via site van google werkte niet. daarna http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/GoogleEarth maar nog werkt het niet
<CasW> Geeft hij een foutmelding?
<HeerSMZett> nee bult geratel en dan niks
<CasW> En als je hem vanuit de terminal opstart? (menu -> hulpmiddelen -> terminalvenster, en dan 'googleearth' intypen, in dat terminalvenster komen de foutmeldingen)
<OerHeks> google earth
<HeerSMZett> /usr/bin/googleearth: 14: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: not found
<OerHeks> daardien je een extra pakket voor te installeren, moment
<OerHeks> dit stukje > sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<OerHeks> en dan gdebi etc
<OerHeks> google mag dit niet mee leveren. helaas.
<HeerSMZett> k thx laten we het proberen
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<HeerSMZett> lui jullie zijn geniaal het werkt!
<HeerSMZett> thx
<OerHeks> Ubuntu !
<OerHeks> we weten hoe leuk het kan zijn.
<HeerSMZett> jha das waar als je jullie vergelijkt met andere community's is het echt wel relaxed en goed!
<OerHeks> als we het goed uitleggen, geef je het goed door.
<Brend_> Heren van het goede leven, iemand die mij enigsinds kan helpen?
<CasW> Dat hoop ik wel voor je, wat is je probleem?
<Brend_> Ik heb wel wat ervaring met ubuntu maar ter voorbereiding van de grote overstap op termijn wou ik net even ubuntu op een oude pc zetten.
<Brend_> Xp installeer ik er zo op, ubuntu blijft maar vast lopen nog voor het goed in laad.
<Brend_> Kan dat zitten in hardware die niet wordt ondersteund?
<Brend_> zowel live vanaf usb/cd als in install gaan niet goed.
<Brend_> hij freezt gewoon op het desktop scherm, ik kom niet eens bij het menu
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart zit erin Brend_ ?
<Brend_> Het verschilt wel enigsinds per reboot, zoals nu zie ik mijn desktop wel maar geen menu etc, alleen rechts boven geluid + aan/uit knop
<Brend_> Onboard ding
<Brend_> het is een oude compaq zakelijke pc
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu versie test je nu ?
<Brend_> 2.6 ghz, 256 mb, 40 gb echt sterk verouderd, dat wel
<Brend_> 10.10
<OerHeks> nu, als je je videokaart/chip weet, kan ik zeggen of het wel gaat werken en hoe.
<Brend_> Daar kan ik wel achterkomen
<OerHeks> misschien Lubuntu of Xubuntu
<Brend_> Maar hoe ga ik dat dan bixen?
<Brend_> fixen
<Brend_> want je zal toch je commandline moeten hebben lijkt me
<OerHeks> geen idee.
<Brend_> voor je bijv. een driver kan inladen
<OerHeks> ik weet je video niet.
<Brend_> nee die vind ik wel
<Brend_> :)
<Brend_> maar dan vervolgens?
<OerHeks> dat hoor je dan wel.
<zmbi> geef nu eerst die videokaart info :)
<Brend_> ok, even kijken of ik hem snel kan vinden/
<Brend_> ja ik liet dat even in het midden omdat ik niet wist hoe snel me dat zou lukken
<OerHeks> op ubuntu > lspci | grep -i VGA
<Brend_> ja, alleen die commandline kan ik niet bereiken.
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + T terminal
<Brend_> NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 200 Display
<Brend_> leert Google mij
<Brend_> ctrl alt t  werkt helaas nog niet op het punt waar ik kan komen.
<OerHeks> ouder dan de mx400, ik denk dat je Xubuntu of Lubuntu kan proberen.
<OerHeks> http://xubuntu.org/ http://lubuntu.net/
<Brend_> Oja, lees het idd nu op google, interessant.
<Brend_> Ga ik dat even proberen, bedankt!@
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<Brend_> overigens doet dit irc scherm mij terug denken aan vroeger, wat was dat mooi, wist niet dat het nog werd gebruikt.
<zmbi> CTRL + ALT + F1 misschien?
<OerHeks> dat is runlevel
<OerHeks> F2 en F7 weer voor X
<OerHeks> als de desktop niet helemaal opstart, jammer dat die sneltoetsen niet werken
<Brend_> Ik doe dat nu nog ff 1x vanaf live versie, dan laad hij iets beter voor mijn gevoel. En anders xubuntu, dat is sowieso wel even goed voor mijn kennis hiervan
<OerHeks> 256 mb is krap, maar het kan.
<Brend_> ik zit nu in live
<Brend_> en full screen terminal, eens jouw command proberen
<Brend_> of ik idd een nvidia heb
<Brend_> OerHeks> op ubuntu > lspci | grep -i VGA  <-- dat teken heet een pipeline toch?
<OerHeks> ja, |
<HeerSMZett> heren/dames goedeavond
<Brend_> zit niet op me toetsenbord namelijk :)
<Brend_> oh zonder dat krijg je hem ook wel in het overzicht.
<Brend_> Daar lees ik niks over nvidia maar chipset integrated graphics device
<Brend_> Maar ik gok zomaar te oud wat je net al zei dus ik ga xubuntu downen/
<hansw> 256 mb intern geheugen?
<hansw> heb wel wat servers met zo weinig
<hansw> doen alleen maar rsync
<OerHeks> dat is dan ook genoeg.
<OerHeks> maar ubuntu desktop en dan youtube kijken word lastiger.
<Brend_> Ik dacht hem eerst eens in te zetten op nieuwsgroep downloads.
<hansw> dat zou ook kunnen ja
<Brend_> Punt is dat ik wel geloof in Ubuntu en zeker over wil maar mijn linux kennis nu nog te laag is waardoor ik eerst nog veel wil rommelen ermee.
<hansw> af en toe wat druk met alles aan elkaar plakken
<hansw> stop er wat extra geheugen in, 1 gig gaat enorm veel schelen
<OerHeks> als het oude sdram is, een 2e 256 erbij of meer.
<hansw> 256 doet me denken aan mijn begin tijd. 48 intern en 40 gb schijfruimte
<hansw> daar kon ik zelfs X met emacs op draaien
<OerHeks> ik heb nog een superdeluxe 250 mb zipdrive
<OerHeks> usb
<Brend_> Ik heb 2 de zelfde staan dus ik dacht ook ik ga ram bijprikken, maar er is niks vrij dus dan zal ik betere moeten kopen.
<Brend_> dan koop ik liever een goedkoop desktopje om verder mee te rommelen en gooi ik dit weg.
<OerHeks> niet weggooien.
<OerHeks> op de hoek van de straat zetten, en hard weglopen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Of via Marktplaats verkopen? Btw, vergeet dan niet je HDD goed te swippen natuurlijk
<Brend_> Ze zijn van me vaders werk, die gaven ze zo mee zonder te formatten.
<zmbi> routertje of server van maken
<Brend_> Ik hoefde niet eens te zoeken naar bestanden, stonden onder windows zo op het bureaublad.
<Brend_> dus ik zal ze niet zo buiten zetten :)
<OerHeks> ja, je kan dan beter een servertje maken.
<OerHeks> ssh toegang, ftp, mediastreamer
<hansw> doe dan ssh en sftp :-)
<hansw> of chrooted ftp
<hansw> chrooted sftp is dan nog leuker natuurlijk
<Brend_> als ik dan toch nutteloze projecten moet starten ga ik voor een auto rar uitpakker + auto uploaden naar website met cronjob.
<zmbi> wat is er zo nutteloos aan een server brend_?
<Brend_> tsja, een paar jaar terug zag ik het nut ook, maar het wordt bij mij steeds minder
<Brend_> hosting kost niks meer, downloaden doe ik tegenwoordig vaak op me desktop, dit soort projecten zie ik toch meer als vermaak tegenwoordig.
<hansw> heb er 15 jaar lang 1 gehad thuis, ben er ook mee gestopt
<Brend_> een netwerk hd is stukken zuiniger en goedkoper dus voor sharing hoeft het ook niet meer.
<Brend_> maar laat duidelijk zijn, ik ben groot voorstander hoor.
<CasW> Er zit toch op je systeem een woordenboek? Hoe kan ik daar een random woord uit halen binnen Python?
<zmbi> woordlijsten aan het maken?
<hansw> CasW, er zit geen random functie in aspell
<CasW> zmbi: Nee, was jij gister bij de python-cursus? Er werd daar als huiswerk opgegeven een galgje-spel te maken, en daar ben ik nu mee bezig
<CasW> hansw: aspell?
<zmbi> ah ok, nee ik wa daar niet
<hansw> ow, dat is een spellchecker idd :-)
<CasW> Maar die checkt toch aan de hand van een woordenlijst?
<JanC> je kan de woordenlijst gebruiken waar o.a. het aspell woordenboek op gebaseerd is
<CasW> Daar kan ik dan misschien ook wel random een woord uit halen (niet via aspell)
<CasW> JanC, enig idee hoe, en waar die staat en zo?
<JanC> het woordenboek van aspell zelf is speciaal opgeslagen voor snel doorzoeken, vermoed ik
<CasW> Da's juist mooi, als het snel is
<DhrElien> Hallo, Ik heb Wine draaiende met MS Word erop draaiende. Ik wil een document opslaan, maar het venstertje van 'opslaan' staat achter mijn 'word' venster dat full screen is en dat ik  nu niet meer kan schalen aangezien het venstertje van 'opslaan' geselecteerd staat, maar het staat achter het grote 'word' scherm dus ik kan er niet op klikken
<zmbi> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/785058/random-strings-in-python-2-6-is-this-ok
<OerHeks> CasW, http://mail.python.org/pipermail/tutor/2001-June/006301.html
<JanC> CasW: doorzoeken != random  ;)
<CasW> Ja, oké
<hansw> het huiswerk zou moeten zijn, maak een python app die snel uitzoekt op google waar je een dictionary file kunt vinden op ubuntu :-)
<DhrElien> hoe kan ik mijn document toch nog opslaan, of dat venstertje van 'opslaan' wegdoen zonder dat ik mijn document kwijt ben
<OerHeks> usr/share/dict/
<hansw> of via irc :-)
<JanC> het pakket wdutch heeft een simpele woordenlijst
<hansw> is gewoon een woordenlijst
<OerHeks> wine en word-melding, venster opzij schuiven ?
<hansw> dus op zich is het wel leuk om een random line uit een dict file te trekken
<DhrElien> dat lukt niet
<hansw> def getrandfromMem(filename) :
<hansw>   fd = file(filename,'rb')
<DhrElien> word staat niet meer geselecteerd dus ik kan er niet in werken of in selecteren, of herschalen
<hansw> CasW, http://mail.python.org/pipermail/tutor/2007-July/055635.html
<CasW> Okeedan! Dat is handig, dat /usr/share/dict, ik kan de cursor op een lijn zetten, en dan dat woord selecteren wat daar staat, checken of er geen nummers of accenten op staan en dan dat woord gebruiken
<CasW> Heel erg bedankt!
<JanC> DhrElien: wat gebeurt er als je Esc drukt?
<JanC> DhrElien: eventueel eerst zorgen dat Word de focus heeft
<DhrElien> als ik een werkbladoverzicht pak zie ik al mijn vensters, waaronder word en opslaan
<DhrElien> niets
<DhrElien> hoe?
<hansw> CasW, bekijk je dan ook hoeveel regels er in zitten voor je die cursor op een regel zet?
<DhrElien> als ik het opslaan veznster naar een ander werkblad sleep, en het daar open, komt het word venster ook naar dat nieuwe werkblad..
<CasW> Ja, je kan die hele lijst splitten op '\n', dan heb je gewoon een list met alle woorden erin
<CasW> Bijvoorbeeld
<hansw> CasW, oef, dat is behoorlijk geheugen intensief, ik zou het via een stream regelen
<JanC> DhrElien: het enige belangrijke is of de focus op dat opslaan venster zit, normaal werkt het toetsenbord dan wel
<CasW> Ja, dat bedacht ik me net ook, daarom zei ik er 'bijvoorbeeld' achteraan
<hansw> CasW, geen idee of python dat kan trouwens
<CasW> Volgens mij wel
<JanC> hansw: je kan in Python een OS schrijven...  ;)
<hansw> anders heb je een array van 1 meg in het geheugen om een woordje te leren :-)
<hansw> JanC, :-)
<JanC> maar je kan bijvoorbeeld gewoon lijn per lijn door een bestand lopen
<hansw> JanC, in vb ook, maar of dat is aan te raden is weer wat anders
<JanC> hansw: in VB heeft nooit iemand het gedaan vziw  ;)
<hansw> ik weet het ook niet, maar je hebt er alleen maar een taal voor nodig
<hansw> intepreted talen zijn daar niet snel genoeg voor, het kan wel maar is niet wenselijk
<JanC> op zich is interpreted niet echt een probleem
<hansw> JanC, nou, dat ligt aan de interpreter idd, maar het lijkt me nogal nutteloos
<hansw> vooral voor zwaardere dingen
<Brend_> Hebben jullie eigenlijk al een fix voor het drm probleem van linux bij uitzendinggemist van rtl?
<JanC> x86 machinecode wordt in je CPU ook JIT-gecompileerd naar de RISC microcode die dan door de ALU etc. geïnterpreteerd worden
<OerHeks> silverlight.
<Brend_> Nope
<Brend_> moonlight helpt niet
<Brend_> ze sturen drm mee
<JanC> DRM werkt niet met Moonlight
<Brend_> was half jaar terug zo teminste
<Brend_> maar moest er net nog even aan denken
<Brend_> op windows heb je nu 4x reclame
<Brend_> waar je handmatig moet klikken
<Brend_> Dus we gaan weer terug naar nieuwsgroepen voor de tv uitzendingen die me vriendin wil zien.
<OerHeks> moonlight 4 preview wel
<Brend_> Gelukkig released de groep Different veel wat ze wil zien.
<Brend_> Oh?
<Brend_> dan wil ik dat zeker even testen
<JanC> OerHeks: heh?
<JanC> die DRM is nutteloos dan...
<JanC> en is mede-verantwoordelijk voor de opwarming van onze aarde door nutteloze CPU-cycles  :P
<Brend_> Het gaat ook echt nergens over/
<Brend_> rtl gemist wordt steeds minder
<Brend_> de laatste ep kan je gratis zien, verder terug kijken =betalen etc.
<Brend_> reclames vaak tussendoor
<zmbi> zowiezo is dat hele silverlight onbegrijpelijk
<Brend_> Ik heb geen tv dus ik kijk alles zo of via nieuwsgroepen, maar ik ga weer terug naar nieuwsgroepen op deze manier
<zmbi> jammer dat er zoveel aan meedoen
<hansw> JanC, hmm, dat wist ik niet eens
<JanC> hansw: wat wist je niet?
<OerHeks> drm kan tot 25% batterijtijd schelen.
<hansw> JanC, van x86 naar risc
<JanC> moderne x86 CPUs zijn internet een soort RISC
<hansw> kijk, zo leer ik nog eens wat op mijn oude dag
<JanC> anders zouden ze waarschijnlijk 3x groter & duurder & warmer zijn dan nu
<hansw> overigens, hpux is over een paar jaar ook verleden tijd
<hansw> intel stopt met itanium, oracle ook
<JanC> maar die vertaalslag is waarschijnlijk dan weer wel mede-verantwoordelijk voor het feit dat echte RISC CPUs meestal zuiniger zijn...
<JanC> hansw: hoe dan ook, elke CPU is een interpreter
<hansw> ja ok
<hansw> maar op een ander nivo, denk niet dat python of vb of php of noem ze maar op die snelheid kunnen halen
<JanC> op zich zou je perfect een CPU kunnen maken die bytecode  voor zo'n taal direct verwerkt...
<hansw> die zijn er al
<JanC> voor Java bestaat zoiets al
<hansw> zitten in servers die speciaal gemaakt zijn voor internet hosting
<hansw> je doelt op die oude sun machine's?
<JanC> nu ja, SPARC was in feite ontworpen als een soort hardware Smalltalk bytecode interpreter
<JanC> er zijn embeded cores die een groot deel v/d Java bytecode in hardware verwerken, die waren bedoeld voor smartphones en zo
<hansw> JanC, ik weet dat ze er nu ook voor non java zijn
<hansw> jaar geleden ofzo kwam ik een artikel tegen
<JanC> ach, op zich is het enige verschil hardware vs. software, en met FPGA's e.d. is de grens tussen wat hardware en wat software is eigenlijk ook best vaag...
<hansw> maja, ik blijf het raar vinden om een os te maken in python :-)
<JanC> hansw: ik herinner me dat project nog van comp.lang.python/python-list, en IIRC had het 2 redenen voor de betrokken ontwikkelaars: 1. de wekelijkse "Python is geen echte programmeertaal want je kan er geen OS in schrijven"-troll uitlachen en 2. zelf een OS leren schrijven
<JanC> beide zijn gelukt  :P
<hansw> JanC, dat schreef ik al, het kan wellicht maar het lijkt me niet de meest geschikte taal er voor
<JanC> en aangezien het in echte Python-traditie ferm tongue-in-cheek bedoeld was hebben ze het dan ook "Cleese OS" genoemd
<hansw> haha
<hansw> dat is wel leuk ja
<hansw> ach, heb ook wel eens een webversie van vi enzo gezien
<hansw> het is grappig, that's all
<JanC> sowieso was het ook een uitgekleedde/aangepaste Python interpreter die ze gebruikten
<hansw> dat is vaak zo, ik kan bijvoorbeeld drupal snel maken voor 90 procent van de gebruikers, tot ze een andere taal enzo gaan selecteren
<hansw> plone had voor een paar jaar terug ook best problemen trouwens
<hansw> enorme geheugen problemen bijvoorbeeeld
<hansw> de stap was plone -> zope -> python als ik me niet vergis
<JanC> uhu
<hansw> intepreter all the way
<JanC> zope 2 is ook nogal een hoop onontwarbare spaghetti...
<hansw> en toen ging ik spelen en moest wiggy meedelen dat geuploade foto's een probleem waren
<hansw> ik kon dingen op de server lezen via een js injectie in een foto
<hansw> maar moet zeggen dat ik nog weinig problemen hoor
<JanC> LP draait grotendeels op zope 3 vziw
<hansw> LP?
<JanC> Launchpad
<hansw> ah, ok
<hansw> laatste paar weken is het python coden er ook weer bij ingeschoten, gewoon te druk
<hansw> hoop dat ik de komende paar maanden wat grote projecten kan afronden en dan weer echt tijd krijg
<hansw> wat is er trouwens zo nieuw aan een pdf viewer in een browser? dat had webkit al jaren geleden, tot apple het eruit sloopte
<hansw> de rest had er plugins voor
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-26
<jor177> hey ik heb een vraag..
<jor177> met welk progje kan ik een film maken in ubuntu??
<jor177> en hem ook branden??
<timo^> Dag jor177
<timo^> Je kunt een film maken met bijvoorbeeld Openshot
<jor177> Oke, hoe kan ik alleen met jou praten??
<jor177> of boeit dat niet?
<timo^> deze kun je branden met DeveDe
<timo^> zoals je net deed jor177
<timo^> dat kan ik alleen lezen
<timo^> maar hulp geven doen we openbaar
<jor177> oke.. bedankt!
<jor177> oek dus openshot en Devede..
<timo^> ja
<timo^> :)
<jor177> Heeft er hier ookal iemand zo'n mooi ubuntu t-shirt besteld?
<timo^> wel van plan
<timo^> nog niet gedaan
<JapyDooge> hm iemand een wild idee waneer 12.04 LTS Server ongeveer uitkomt?
<Oer> ja, over 1 maand, 26e ....
<Oer> toevallig !
<Oer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<timo^> en kubuntu ook
<Oer> server, ubuntu, kubuntu ..
<timo^> met 4.8 ingebouwd :D
<JapyDooge> ah, ty
<JapyDooge> mooie link
 * JapyDooge in favs gooit
<Oer> wilde ge ook nog de releasenotes, what is new ?
<Oer> beta 2 is nog niet uit :(
<JapyDooge> Oer: deze? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes :p
<JapyDooge> ik ga eens lezen
<Oer> nee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<Oer> ik dacht er slim een 2 van te hacken
<Oer> grumble
<JapyDooge> ppwnt :p
<Oer> verder is 64 bit multi-arch etc
<Oer> best wel belangrijkjes om te weten.
<Jorisvh> hallo
<Jorisvh> Ik heb een nieuwe vraag!
<CasW> Vertel
<Luckiboy> stort je hart uit
<Jorisvh> Ik heb thuis 2 computers die met elkaar verbonden zijn (thuisnetwerk) De ene is een ubuntu computer en de andere windows 7
<Jorisvh> Nu wens ik berichten tussen deze 2 computers te kunnen sturen ongeacht of ik internetverbinding heb of niet
<Jorisvh> Is dit mogelijk?
<Jorisvh> Meestal werk ik boven op mijn ubuntu PC en mijn ouders op de laptop windows pc
<Luckiboy> niet draadloos, daar heb je sowieso internetverbinding voor nodig
<Jorisvh> Bedoeling is dat mijn ouders mij een bericht kunnen sturen dat ik via popup kan krijgen.
<Luckiboy> daar heb je toch echt internet voor nodig, ben ik bang
<Jorisvh> ik wil enkel over mijn lokaal netwerk berichten kunnen sturen.
<JapyDooge> neehoor
<JapyDooge> dat kan prima lokaal :)
<Jorisvh> ja? vertel eens!
<JapyDooge> ff zoeken :)
<Jorisvh> ik heb alvast mijn computers een vast IP adres gegeven!
<JapyDooge> hm
<JapyDooge> ik zat de denken aan de oude vertrouwde messenger service ('net send <hostname> <bericht>') maar die lijkt niet helemaal goed te werken in smbclient
<JapyDooge> officieel kan het maar de ontwikkeling er van is een beetje een ondergeschoven kindje (niet heel verassend)
<Jorisvh> het is inderdaat in die zin dat ik ook dacht!
<JapyDooge> een alternatief zou kunnen zijn om lokaal bijv. een IRC of IM server te draaien
<Jorisvh> Maar kan dit ook enkel lokaal?
<JapyDooge> jep
<CasW> Kan je er niet gewoon naartoe lopen? :P
<JapyDooge> kom nou CasW da's geen uitdaging :P
<Jorisvh> Dus zonder internetverbinding nodig is?
<CasW> Een uitdaging is dat programmaatje even zelf schrijven.
<JapyDooge> je kan bijv. een XMPP (Jabber) server draaien en clients daar naar laten connecten :) die kun je gewoon draaien op je Ubuntu machine, en daar een client laten verbinden naar 127.0.0.1 (localhost) en op de andere pc een client installeren die XMPP support en connect naar het ip van je Ubuntu-machine
<JapyDooge> o.a. GAIM support XMPP verbindingen dacht ik zo
<JapyDooge> http://xmpp.org/xmpp-software/servers/
<JapyDooge> een IRC server kan ook prima lokaal btw, gewoon alleen de interne IP's gebruiken
<Jorisvh> Kan men dan bij IRC server berichten in beide richtingen sturen?
<JapyDooge> jahoor
<JapyDooge> anders zou je niet kunnen ontvangen :)
<Jorisvh> IRC server interesseert mij!
<JapyDooge> en je kan ook prive conversaties openen
<Jorisvh> Waar vind ik hier meer info over?
<JapyDooge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer :)
<Jorisvh> dank je!
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<Jorisvh> Ik heb ircServer ircd-hybrid  geïnstalleerd in ubuntu en in windows heb ik via http://xchat.org/windows/ xchat geïnstalleerd.
<Jorisvh> Nu probeer ik via xchat verbinding te maken met mijn ubuntu computer maar het lukt nog niet
<Jorisvh> Ik krijg deze melding:  Overschakelen naar volgende server in thuisnetwerk... * Verbinding verbroken (). * Bezig met opzoeken 192.168.1.65 * Bezig met verbinden met 192.168.1.65:6667 (192.168.1.65) poort 6667... * Verbinden mislukt. Fout: Verbinding geweigerd
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> en als je verbind naar 127.0.0.1 (localhost) ?
<JapyDooge> euh
<JapyDooge> op de ubuntu machine that is
<JapyDooge> en draait de service ook?
<JapyDooge> zou kunnen dat er een poort dicht staat op je ubuntu machine, dunno hoe de firewall configuratie tegenwoordig is in ubuntu
<Jorisvh> het is nu wel zo: ik werk vanop de laptop computer beneden. Mijn Ubuntu PC staat 2 verdiepingen hoger maar ben wel er mee verbonden via Vnc!
<Jorisvh> Dus kan ik vanop mijn laptop mijn ubuntu pc ook bedienen!
<Jorisvh> Hoe kan ik op mijn ubuntu pc zien of dat de service draait?
<_Ian> ps auxf
<Jorisvh> Ian: ik krijg hier een zeer lange lijst van processen. Wat moet er in staan?
<mandje> hoi allen.  pc start niet meer op. grub geeft een error: wn-block(0.0)   ik zit nu in de prompt van grub. is er een commando om het weer in orde te krijgen.
<mandje> ?
<lord4163> waar staan je cursors?
<lord4163> al gevonden
<mandje> sorry was even naar het toilet
<mandje> ik cursor zoeken lord4163 ?
<Jorisvh> JapyDooge: Ik heb pas gemerkt dat ik het configuratiebestand /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf nog moet aanpassen!
<Jorisvh> Waar kan ik hier een handleiding voor vinden?
<lord4163> Kan je compiz installeren op Xubuntu?
<Luckiboy> terminal: sudo apt-get compiz
<Luckiboy> *sudo apt-get install compiz
<lord4163> Hoi :)
<lord4163> als ik met handbrake een film wil converteren word het m4v en niet mp4
<lord4163> hoe kan dat?
<JanC> lord4163: IIRC hangt dat af van het profiel?
<JanC> m4v is overigens de extensie die Apple gebruikt voor mp4 video's
<CasW> Je kunt hem dus gewoon hernoemen naar .mp4
<JanC> vermoedelijk
<JanC> afhankelijk van waarvoor je die wil gebruiken
 * JanC gebruikt liever .mkv/Matroska
 * CasW gebruikt het liefst ISO's, "echte dvd-rips" voor gedownloade films, of avi of zo. mkv zijn vaak van die grote, hoge-resolutie bestanden.
<JanC> lord4163: als je in de "Preferences" kijkt zie je daar een optie
<JanC> die stat standaard aan, denk ik
<JanC> en die zegt iets van "use iPod/iPhone-friendly .m4v file extension"
<JanC> dus als je geen iBrol hebt kan je dat gerust uitzetten  ;)
<JanC> iPod/iTunes
<JanC> CasW: ik kopieer m'n DVD's liever naar een .mkv, die veel minder plaats inneemt
<CasW> Maar dan heb je toch ook geen DVD-menu meer en zo?
<JanC> CasW: dat lijkt me een voordeel?  :P
<CasW> Achja, het liefst heb ik natuurlijk gewoon echte dvd's :P
<JanC> (al kan MKV beperkte menu's hebben, dacht ik?)
<JanC> CasW: wat is het nut van een DVD-menu?
<CasW> Het feit dat je "dacht ik" moest toevoegen, bewijst mijn punt al dat je meestal geen DVD-menu's meer hebt en zo :P
<CasW> JanC: Authenticiteit, en het ziet er zo leuk uit en zo :P
<CasW> (Nee, geen werkelijk nut, maar ach)
<JanC> en je krijgt lekker een hoop reclame en beschuldigingen door je strot geramd?
<CasW> Dat heb ik nu nooit, bij iso'tjes...
<JanC> met Totem/VLC/etc. meestal niet nee
<JanC> (als die kunnen detecteren hoe ze dat kunnen omzeilen)
<CasW> Noch bij echte dvd's ;P
<lord4163> ja heb ook allemaal iso's van mijn dvd's maar m'n ipod slikt dat niet en rockbox is niet zo goed met video's
<lord4163> ik doe het nu met avidemux
<JanC> lord4163: je iPod wil dus juist die .m4v  ;)
<lord4163> nee niet dus, ik kan hem er niet eens op krijgen, moet mp4 zijn bij deze iPod Video
<lord4163> misschien is het bij de nieuwe iPods anders
<lord4163> ik ga cya
<JanC> misschien is het iets wat iTunes wil, en niet zozeer de iPod zelf...
<Oer> 11 maart, virtualisatie editie van full circle magazine ( deze heb ik helemaal gemist) >> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/03/11/virtualisation-series-special-edition/
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-27
<pjotter> 'navond
<darkmouth> goeiemorgen, ik vroeg me af welke linux versie zo ongeveer het allerlichtste is, want ik wil linux op relatief oude PC's gaan installeren. Zelf dacht ik aan Linux Mint 32 bit, ben benieuwd naar jullie bevindingen
<Skald_9_> lubuntu is heel licht
<darkmouth> en is het ook een beetje degelijk in gebruik? :P
<Skald_9_> geen ervaring mee
<darkmouth> iemand kwam hier laatst met een mooi commando om een broadcom wireless driver te installeren, weet iemand nog hoe ik daaraan kan komen?
<JapyDooge> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/ succes ^-^
<darkmouth> oh mijn god zeg.. ;p
<darkmouth> bedankt iig xD
<JapyDooge> haha
<darkmouth> found it
<JapyDooge> woei
<FlipStonE> hallo hier, iemand goed met php, of weet iemand een php kanaal?
<darkmouth> was ik weer met nog een vraag, ben duidelijk nog een beginner die enthousiast bezig is met ubuntu :p
<darkmouth> iemand thuis in samba? ik ben nu dus verbonden met de server (permanent, ook tijdens het opstarten) maar nu wil ik dat icoontje eigenlijk op mijn bureaublad i.p.v. bij 'locaties' hoe doe ik dit?
<JapyDooge> ligt er aan wat de vraag is FlipStonE
<JapyDooge> hmm welke Ubuntu versie darkmouth?
<JapyDooge> gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop volumes-visible false
<JapyDooge> gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop volumes-visible true
<JapyDooge> probeer die twee eens achter elkaar darkmouth, dat zet het uit en weer aan en lost het probleem van niet zichtbare mounts op (het hoort aan te staan by default, amar werkt niet goed)
<darkmouth> oh bedankt, ik ga even kijken (ubuntu 11.10)
<darkmouth> hmm als ik dan iets wil verslepen (de map met het adres van de server, die bij locaties staat) krijg ik de melding dat er een fout is opgetreden bij het ophalen van de informatie over '/'.
<JapyDooge> lekker wazig lol
<darkmouth> joh :P
<darkmouth> oke wacht..
<darkmouth> slepen hoefde blijkbaar niet
<darkmouth> ik dubbelklikte erop en nu staat die er gewoon :p
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> mooi
<darkmouth> dank u
<JapyDooge> np :)
<CasW> Ik denk dan dat 'ie hem niet meteen ook echt mount bij het opstarten, maar slechts een snelkoppeling heeft staan bij locaties, hij toont hem op het bureaublad als 'ie ook daadwerkelijk gemount is.
<darkmouth> idd.. kom ik nu ook achter
<JapyDooge> idd
<darkmouth> hmm dat moet toch wel te doen zijn :p
<FlipStonE> JapyDooge, ben hier bezig met jomsocial, maar het werkt nog niet 100% :-)
<JapyDooge> hmm wat hoort het te doen en wat doet het niet? :)
<FlipStonE> wel het hoort vooral deze fout niet te geven: Fatal error: Call to undefined method stdClass::getDayDiff() :-)
<JapyDooge> dat klinkt niet heel fantastisch nee :p
<FlipStonE> als ik voor de eerste keer op een pagina kom van jomsocial heb ik er geen probleem mee, kom ik er een tweede keer op is het prijs...
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> http://www.jomsocial.com/support/answers.html?view=questions&task=show&questionid=768
<JapyDooge> da's niet echt een antwoord
<JapyDooge> maar wel twee anderen met het probleem
<FlipStonE> ik ben daar bij :-)
<JapyDooge> dacht ik al ja
<FlipStonE> rare dinges...
<JapyDooge> da's mooi wazig
<JapyDooge> welke versie gebruik je?
<JapyDooge> oh nvm, geen versie details beschikbaar oid
<JapyDooge> mss een recente bug in de laatste versie of in combinatie met een joomla versie oid
<JapyDooge> ik zou het proberen via jomsocial support, daar betaal je tenslotte voor :-) http://support.jomsocial.com/index.php?/Tickets/Submit
<FlipStonE> hmmmzzzzz :p
<JapyDooge> :p
<Luckiboy> Hallo allemaal. Mijn tijd is verdwenen in mijn systeembalk in ubuntu 11.10, Hoe krijg ik deze terug?
<warddr> Luckiboy, heb je al geprobeert af te melden en terug aan te melden, of te herstarten?
<Luckiboy> nee nog niet ik kwam er net vijf minuten geleden achter, ga het even doen, tot zo dan maar
<Luckiboy> Heb net gerestart, werkte niet. Tijd staat er nog steeds niet :(
<alex-> Is er een manier om verwijderde bestanden terug te halen?
<alex-> Ik heb perongelijk een paar foto's gewist via mijn camera
<mvn071> alex http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_carving
<mvn071> of in de vuinisbak
<alex-> mvn071: ik heb het via m'n camera gewist
<JapyDooge> alex-: zolang er nog niks nieuws op gezet is: http://www.piriform.com/recuva
<JapyDooge> helaas wel Windows-only
<JapyDooge> maar een geweldig programma
<JapyDooge> er zullen vast *nix alternatieven zijn, maar ik ken ze niet :)
<alex-> hmm
<timo^> JapyDooge: Photorec, is wel terminalwerk
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> naja op een Windows-pc is recuva echt zeer gebruiksvriendelijk
<timo^> absoluut
<timo^> goede ervaringen ook
<JapyDooge> jep
<JapyDooge> zelfs m'n moeder snapt het :)
<timo^> ik weet niet hoeveel dat zegt
<timo^> is ze een absolute digibeet?
<JapyDooge> ze belt af en toe hoe 'ie ook alweer aan moet
<JapyDooge> dusja :P
<timo^> xD
<alex-> de pc of recuva?
<alex-> JapyDooge:
<JapyDooge> beide lol
<alex-> lol
<lord4163> Hoi
<CasW> Ha lord
<lord4163> heeft iemand ervaring met de photoviewer PornView?
<Oer> het zit in de repo's, maar ik heb het nooit uitgeprobeerd.
<lord4163> ik vind dat altijd een handig programma, stukken beter dan shotwell eigenlijk, maar hij crasht als ik op een afbeelding druk
<lord4163> sinds ik 64 bits gebruik
<lord4163> weet iemand hoe dat kan?
<lord4163> xine_thread: init threads
<lord4163> xine_thread: open display
<lord4163> gtkxine: auto-detecting video driver...
<lord4163> Segmentatiefout
<lord4163> wat betekend dat?
<CasW> Dat er iets mis is gegaan in het programma, code die niet uitgevoerd kan worden (verklaart op zich ook wel een beetje dat 64-bitgebeuren)
<CasW> Over het algemeen is daar niets aan te doen.
<lord4163> jammer, komt daar nog een fix voor?
<CasW> Hopelijk wel, maar in een update van het programma, waarschijnlijk.
<CasW> Wat je kan doen, is een bugreport indienen.
<lord4163> heeft iemand hier dan nog meer 64 bits? Misschien ligt het probleem aan mijn pc
<lord4163> damn ik had een typo in dat bugreport, kan je het nog bewerken?
<timo^> lord4163: klopt, bij mij kresjt -ie ook
<lord4163> er staat nu a image
<lord4163> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pornview/+bug/966410
<timo^> nu al niet meer
<lord4163> ?
<lord4163> crasht hij niet meer bij jouw?
<lord4163> jou*
<timo^> nee, dat er niet meer 'a image' stond :P
<lord4163> wel, in de titel
<timo^> nu niet meer
<lord4163> druk daar dan op this bug affects me als je dat nog niet gedaan had :)
<lord4163> Aah, heb je dat veranderd?
<timo^> jep
<lord4163> Kan iedereen dat zomaar doen o.0
<lord4163> Ohw daar staat een icoontje :P
<timo^> iedereen met een launchpadaccount ja
<lord4163> is dat dan wel slim ? :P
<lord4163> ik maak er file van
<alex-> Kan iemand me helpen met bestandsrechten?
<lord4163> want heb het ook bij videos
<lord4163> ik ga nu cya
<Cugel> http://bananenunie.nl/  -- mijn hemel.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-28
<alex-> Kan iemand me helpen met bestandsrechten?
<trijntje> alex-: stel je vraag ;)
<alex-> trijntje: ik stel de rechten in van een bestand in een map
<alex-> maar als ik hem op 'Lezen en schrijven' zet dan springt hij heel snel weer op ---
<trijntje> watvoor bestand? Je bent standaard eigenaar van al je bestanden
<alex-> een map
<alex-> in /var/www/alex/
<alex-> gestart met    gksu nautilus /var/www/alex
<alex-> trijntje: ^
<trijntje> en wie is de eigenaar van die map?
<alex-> root
<alex-> bestanden aanmaken en verwijderen
<alex-> bestandstoegang staat op ---
<trijntje> hmm, vreemd, en werkt het ook niet met chmod?
<alex-> chmod 777 alex
<alex-> geen verschil
<Luckiboy> Ik heb even een vraagje over het forum. Kan je de kleur van een link veranderen? Ik heb hem nu gemaakt door [url=www.webadres.nl]test[/url]. Kan je hem dan ook een kleurtje geven?
<Luckiboy> ok laat maar heb het al gevonden
<Luckiboy> :)
<trijntje> ja dat is de map, maar het ging toch juist om een bestand?
<alex-> weet i kniet
<alex-> ik niet *
<alex-> beide denk ik
 * trijntje snapt niet meer wat het probleem is
<alex-> dat me webserver de pagina niet kan vinden
<trijntje> nu gaat het ineens over een webserver?
<trijntje> leg eerst eens goed uit wat je probeert te doen, waar het fout gaat en wat je verwachtte dat er zou gebeuren
<JapyDooge> trijntje: waar anders zou het over gaan als het path /var/www/alex is :-)
<misnix> niet te hard roepen, jay ;-)
<misnix> JapyDooge dus
<trijntje> JapyDooge: ik heb geen idee, ik dacht dat het over een probleem met bestandspermissies ging
<JapyDooge> mja waarschijnlijk staan ze nu zo, dat apache geen access meer heeft :p
<trijntje> voor hetzelfde geld is het nu een probleem met de webserver
<alex-> hmm
<alex-> opgelost
<alex-> :D
<JapyDooge> mooi alex-
<alex-> :D
<khildin> alex- : heeft /var/www (en alle onderliggende directories) nu permissie 777?... :P
<khildin> (lol... was 2 uur geleden dat de discussie speelde zie ik.... :X )
<misnix> al 2 uur 777 ;-)
<trijntje> de server van alex is een enge plaats :P
<JapyDooge> ach een katholieke school ook tegenwoordig
<JapyDooge> voor een testomgeving kan 777 best fijn zijn :p
<OerHeks> grinnik
<alex-> wat zijn de nadelen van 777
<alex-> ?
<idefix_> iedereen heeft toegrip op het bestand dat ge-777-d is
<alex-> iedereen?
<idefix_> die ingelogd is op de PC
<idefix_> of bak
<alex-> ah
<alex-> niemand dus :P
<alex-> Arieh: leuke website
<idefix_> welke website alex-?
<alex-> srver.nl
<alex-> idefix_:
<idefix_> raar eigenlijk dat je #ubuntu-nl item blauw oplicht terwijl jij hier rood oplicht...
<alex-> ?
<misnix> da's alleen raar als je dat niet zo is ingesteld
<alex-> wat bedoelt hij?
<StefandeVries> Niets bijzonders, alex- ;)
<alex-> ah
<timo^> !mwanoband
<timo^> !#ubuntu-nl
<MwanzoBot> #ubuntu-nl is het Ubuntu-ondersteuningskanaal voor alle Ubuntu-gerelateerde ondersteuningsvragen. Voor alle andere onderwerpen, gebruik dan alstublieft #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, waar dezelfde richtlijnenen gelden. Bedankt!
<Bas_> Hello?
<Bas_> Wat is het verschil tussen Ubuntu en kubuntu?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-29
<pjotter> #ubuntu-nl-klas
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> heel stom vraagje
<pmjdebruijn> hoe wissel ik van locale in lightdm?
<pmjdebruijn> in gdm was dit een menutje overaan/bovenaan
<pmjdebruijn> moet ik dat nou gewoon zetten vanuit language support en dan opnieuw inloggen?
<timo^> dat denk ik
<pmjdebruijn> hmm vreemd
<pmjdebruijn> niet alles gaat om naar en_DK
<pmjdebruijn> ik gok dat ik dat eens moet proberen met een schone homedir
<OerHeks> systeem instellingen, gebruikers, ontgrendelen en dan op je taal klikkerdeklik
<pmjdebruijn> ah, dat eens proberen
<OerHeks> updaten misschien...
<pmjdebruijn> hmm
<pmjdebruijn> das alleen de language
<pmjdebruijn> niet de locale
<pmjdebruijn> straks ff verder kijken
<pmjdebruijn> en_DK zou de bom moeten zijn
<pmjdebruijn> engels met euro's, mm, en 24h clock enzo
<pmjdebruijn> basically de perfecte locale :D
<pmjdebruijn> althans, in theorie
<OerHeks> sudo locale-gen en_DK && sudo update-locale LANG=en_DK ?
<pmjdebruijn> dat lijkt het ook niet helemaal te doen
<pmjdebruijn> ik doe straks wel eens een tweede poging om naar meer docs te zoeken
<pmjdebruijn> in elk geval bedankt dusverre
<corewillem> hello
<corewillem> kheb een  vraagje
<timo^> zeg het eens
<corewillem> kan ik in gnome 3 andere sociale diensten
<corewillem> gebruiken dan google bv facebook chat
<timo^> In Gnome Shell?
<corewillem> vrienden van me kunnen het standaart in bv fedora
<corewillem> ik kan het aleen met google
<corewillem> ja gnome shell
<timo^> Op Ubuntu?
<corewillem> op ubuntu 11.10
<timo^> Als het goed is moet dat met Empathy kunnen
<corewillem> is dat dan geintigreerd ?
<timo^> In Unity wel
<corewillem> krijg ik dan medlingen (in zo een zwart vierkantje ) dat ik een bericht heb bv
<corewillem> i will try
<timo^> Ik moet ook zeggen dat Fedora op gebied van Gnome Shell gewoon beter is
<corewillem> weet ik maar op andere vlakken niet ;
<timo^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75530/how-to-install-gnome-shell-extensions
<timo^> icm Pidgin zou het beter moeten gaan :)
<corewillem> mhh werkt niet zo goed is even andere proberen
<corewillem>  is aan het installen
<corewillem> pidgin heb er goede ervaringen mee
<corewillem> kom nu van ubuntu 10.04
<corewillem> pidgin werkt perfect è
<pmjdebruijn> corewillem: gnome shell is niet anders in ubuntu dan in fedora
<pmjdebruijn> punt is, just moet even de themes omgooien van ubuntu naar gnome
<pmjdebruijn> en zorgen dat je alle gnome packages geinstalleerd hebt enzo
<pmjdebruijn> dan is het bijna identiek
<pmjdebruijn> dus niet alleen 'gnome-shell' installeren maar vooral ook 'gnome'
<pmjdebruijn> via gnome-tweak kan je die theming aanpassen naar Adwaita
 * pmjdebruijn is echter weer terug bij Unity
<Bril> Ik heb me scherm met hdmi op me laptop aangesloten
<Bril> gaan ansich prima maar na 10 min werken ongeveer klapt hij eruit
<Bril> reset hij de instellingen oid
<Bril> resolutie gaat vreemd doen
<Bril> iemand idee?
<CasW> Zit hij goed aangesloten? :P
<Bril> ja
<Bril> Maar voor zekerheid nog ff opnieuw gedaan nu
<CasW> Vaak zit er zo'n "auto"-knopje op je beeldscherm, probeer die 's in te drukken als hij aangesloten is
<Bril> ja, ik kwam er net al achter dat die knopjes invloed hebben op je pc\
<Bril> die communiceren dus wel met je pc
<OerHeks> ja, die geven dan de waarden door, en kan je videokaart zich stellen.
<Bril> Ik heb nu me laptop scherm uit en alleen me grote scherm, werkt als een trein opeens
<Bril> ik hoop stiekum dat CasW gelijk had
<CasW> Ik stiekum ook.
<Bril> Zou erg dom zijn maar ach, als ik maar lekker kan werken
<OerHeks> Beta 2 http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<CasW> Yay :D
<OerHeks> ping ~ binnen
<Bril> Als er een nieuwe ubuntu komt
<Bril> is dat erg gekloot om de upgraden?
<OerHeks> upgrade kan langer duuren dan verse install
<OerHeks> maar met een SSD, Fstab zou automatisch aangepast worden, las ik :P
<Bril> Maar voor de beginner nog wel te snappen?
<OerHeks> het blijft eenvoudig, alleen tja, trekt je videokaart/systeem unity?
<CasW> Het is zo simpel als op een knop "upgrade" drukken ;)
<OerHeks> het is wel een verbeterde unity dan in 11.10. en softwarecentrum gaat ook sneller
<CasW> Is er eigenlijk ook een zo licht mogelijke DE, à la XFCE, die, net als Unity, geoptimaliseerd is voor kleine schermpjes, netbookschermpjes?
<Bril> 11.10 trekt mijn laptop met gemak, draait als trein
<OerHeks> idem, pc
<CasW> Sneller is altijd beter / fijner ;)
<CasW> Hm, het moet wel lukken om een soort "unity" te maken met XFCE...
<CasW> Volgende week heb ik een lekker rustige week, dan kan ik het dan allemaal wel doen :)
<xatr0z> is hier iemand van het vertaalteam toevallig ?
<xatr0z> ik ben nu af en toe ah vertalen maar ben gene lid van het team, dus kan enkel suggesties doen
<xatr0z> en vroeg me af of dat wel op prijs wordt gesteld
<xatr0z> want voor elke vertaling die ik doe moet iemand anders hem nakijken + op OK rammen, wat mss evenveel tijd zou kosten als het zelf vertalen
<xatr0z> iemand idee ?
<xatr0z> of iets anders wat ik wel kan doen om iets 'terug te geven aan community'
<xatr0z> tijd over en zin om wat te doen, kan niet heel goed coden
<OerHeks> hoi xatr0z
<CasW> xatr0z: Kijk eens in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<OerHeks> alle input/nulp is welkom
<OerHeks> jups, dat wou ik net spammen, CasW
<CasW> :P En, inderdaad, alle input/hulp is zeer welkom
<OerHeks> c / nulp / hulp
 * OerHeks foei
<xatr0z> hmm das vast voor mij ff inlezen
<xatr0z> dank
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<trijntje> xatr0z: ja ik ;)
<ShaggyInc> hi
<ShaggyInc> weet iemand wat de gemakkelijkste manier is om toegang te krijgen tot een xserver via een Webinterface die ook in IE7 werkt?
<ShaggyInc> (Ik houd zelf niet zo van IE7, maar dat gebruiken ze op school en stage)
<ShaggyInc> op ubuntu server
<ShaggyInc> ik probeer het nu via Xvnc, maar het wil niet echt meewerken
<OerHeks> IE7 .. dat is oud, weet niet of dat vnc hindert.
<ShaggyInc> vnc is ook oud...
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-30
<Linse> goeie morge
<Guest23103> hoi
<OerHeks> Jeuj!
<OerHeks> na de issue over virtualisatie, is nu #59 uit >>> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-59/
<lord4163> Hoi, hoe kan ik op Ubuntu makkelijk filmpjes naar ogv en webm converteren?
<CasW> Ik dacht dat ffmpeg dat wel kon? Moet je even op zoek gaan naar een grafische front-end ervoor in het softwarecentrum.
<JanC> lord4163: dat kan met een hoop tools
<JanC> lord4163: wat is de bron?
<lord4163> van wat? :P
<JanC> welk formaat zijn de filmpjes origineel?
<lord4163> Ohw, wmv dacht ik
<JanC> mencoder, vlc, transmageddon, een eigen gstreamer pipeline, etc.?
<CasW> VLC duurt altijd zo lang :P
<JanC> duno, mogelijk doet het dat in real time?
<CasW> Precies, in ieder geval niet veel sneller
<JanC> ook als je de GUI-loze versie van VLC gebruikt?
<lord4163> Hoe doe je dat met VLC dan?
<CasW> Dat weet ik niet, heb ik eigenlijk nooit geprobeerd. Maar het lijkt me niet bepaald een makkelijke manier ;)
<JanC> er zijn ergens conversie-opties in VLC, goed weggestoken  :P
<lord4163> Ik gebruik Miro Video Converter altijd op Windows, daar hoef je alleen een bestand te kiezen en op convert te drukken :)
<JanC> media --> Converteren/opslaan...
<JanC> in VLC menu
<lord4163> Thx ga ik proberen
<lord4163> ik ga nu cya
<andre_z> Hallo
<CasW> Hallo Andre
<andre_z> Hoi, ik ben sinds kort aan 't experimenteren met ubuntu
<CasW> Goed zo! ;)
<andre_z> Ja leuk, mijn doel is om een thuis server te draaien waarmee ik via remote desktop inlog
<andre_z> ik gebruik nu xrdp om dat te doen
<andre_z> ook wil ik een aantal vmware omgevingen draaien op ubuntu.
<andre_z> maar de combinatie van xrdp en vmware op ubuntu heeft niet de gewenste resultaat opgelverd.
 * JanC heeft te weinig recente ervaring met vmware...
<JanC> maar wat gaat er fout?
<andre_z> Hoi, wanneer ik vmware player opstart in mijn ubuntu omgeving, zijn de beelden schokkerig en zijn de kleuren anders.
<pmjdebruijn> dingen nesten werkt zelden erg goed (ook ivm muis soepelheid)
<pmjdebruijn> kvm heeft bijv. zelf een vnc server ingebouwt
<andre_z> ok bedankt, ik ben niet bekend met kvm, dus ik ga maaer info opzoeken daarover
<erkan^> kan iemand me helpen --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/969595 ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-31
<gadeynebram_> Hoi! Ik kreeg net een vraag van een gebruiker via de support points op de ubuntu-be mailinglijst. Zelf heb ik geen idee hoe het probleem van deze gebruiker kan opgelost worden:
<gadeynebram_> Ik heb een klein bekabeld netwerkje met PC, TV en internetradio. Werkt prima, behalve als ik vanaf de TV foto's wil opvragen die op de PC staan.
<gadeynebram_> Ik heb MediaTomb geïnstalleerd als mediaserver, en deze wordt ook herkend door de TV. Als ik een diagnosecontrole laat lopen op de TV, verschijnt MediaTomb als serverresultaat, maar toch kan er geen verbinding tot stand gebracht worden. De mappen met foto's verschijnen niet in het menu van de TV. Bij een andere test in het menu van de TV krijg ik als foutboodschap "Servers kunnen niet worden herkend".
<warddr> Meestal als ik het antwoord niet weet op zulke vragen verwijs ik de mensen door naar de mailinglist of naar het forum. Dat is een betere plaats voor support dan bij de steunpunten.
<gadeynebram_> Is er een forum voor nederlandstalige gebruikers beschikbaar?
<CasW> Forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<warddr> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<warddr> en de mailinglist (al is die meer en meer aan het uitsterven): https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-nl
<gadeynebram_> Dank u!
<willem> halo iedereen
<StefandeVries> Hoi willem
<CasW> Hallo Willem
<willem> ik heb een GROOT probleem heb al minstens 4 keer
<timo^> vertel
<willem> ubntu 11.10 geinstalld met en zonder gnome 3
<willem> e elke keer chrasht het oftewel dezelfde dag
<willem> oftewel na paar dagen
<willem>  kan het NIET meer opstarten
<timo^> zie je nog een melding of iets?
<willem> dan geeft het altijd in linkerbovenhoek een pinkend streepje
<willem> en in de rechterbovenhoek ok
<CasW> De computer valt gewoon uit? Of krijg je nog een foutmelding te zien?
<willem> oke
<willem> ik kan hem gewoon niet opstarten dan
<willem> ik heb al in recover meermaals gebroken pakketen hersteld
<willem> heb ook proef op som genomen en geen een pakket geinstalld (alles standaard)
<willem> en dan heb ik het nog
<CasW> Nee, wanneer hij crasht, wat gebeurt er dan precies?
<willem> dus ik kan normaaal werken (altijd) en als ik hem dan wil opstarten
<willem> geeft hij links aleen een pinkend streepje en rechts oke
<CasW> Probeer dan 's op ctrl+alt+f1 te drukken
<willem> oke moet wel even pc herstarten ervoor
<willem> zit nu in windhoos
<CasW> Hm, wacht even
<CasW> Heb je niet nog een ander apparaat waarmee je hier online kan blijven?
<CasW> (Kan gewoon in een webbrowser; webchat.freenode.net)
<willem> okay gedaan
<willem> kwam in terminal terecht
<willem> heb me ingelogd daar en startx geprobeerd
<willem> dan krijg ik een bureablad maar men werkbalken niet
<CasW> Mooi, mooi :)
<willem> hopelijk ja :p
<CasW> Kijk even of je /var/log/Xorg.0.log kan pasten op http://paste.ubuntu.com
<willem> euh wat moet ik doen
<willem> kan niet op internet ermee kan niet aan firefox
<willem> enige wat ik kan is aan bestanden meer niet
<willem> kan ik bestand mschn kopieren en dat via windhoos uploaden casw ?
<CasW> Overtypen, zit niets anders op ;) Of je moet hem even aan een kabel hangen, dan heb je hopelijk internet (controleer met het commando ifconfig) en dan sudo apt-get install wgetpaste en dan met wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log die file op 'n pastebin zetten
<CasW> Dan zal je de windows-partitie moeten mounten en hem daarnaartoe kopiëren, maar dat kan ook, ja.
<willem> heeft internet
<willem> (is zelfde pc)
<willem> kan gewoon niet aan men internet
<willem> ja windows partitatie mounten kan ik wel tot straks dan maar
<CasW> Oké, succes!
<willem> dankje
<willem> ben weg
<CasW> Goed, iemand zal dit even over moeten nemen, ik ben zowat bij mijn eindstation.
<willem> ben er weer
<willem> euh raar windows opent bestandjes noet
<willem> ik ga proberen het te openen daar en dan in txt te plakken
<willem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908417/ kan je hier iets mee ?
<trijntje> willem: ik zal ff kijken, casw moest weg
<willem> oh oke bedankt !
<trijntje> hmm, ik weet er weinig van, maar het lijkt er op alsof er een driver mist, 'fglrx'
<willem> weet niet werkt altijd voor een tijdje (1-18 boots) en daarna boot hij niet meer
<trijntje> willem: je zou kunnen proberen om die driver (opnieuw) te installeren, maar dan heb je denk ik wel internet nodig
<trijntje> btw, welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<willem> 11.10
<willem> ik heb internet aleen geen browser die ik kan raadplegen startx laad niet alles
<trijntje> hmm, zie je wel bestanden op je bureaublad?
<willem> ja dat wel
<willem> (map)
<willem> kan dus wel aan bestanden meer niet
<trijntje> dan zo je het volgende kunnen proberen
<trijntje> naar een terminal gaan (ctrl + alt + f1), inloggen, en dan naar je bureaublad gaan (cd Bureaublad)
<trijntje> daar kan je dan een bestand unity.sh aanmaken (nedit unity.sh)
<trijntje> daarin zet je de regel
<willem> jah
<trijntje> unity --replace
<willem> euhm klein probleempie
<willem> werk daar met gnome 3
<trijntje> ah, das balen..
<willem> tjah
<trijntje> dan zou ik proberen de driver opnieuw te installeren
<willem> en hoe kan ik dat doen
<trijntje> willem: sudo apt-get reinstall fglrx
<willem> oke ik zal get proberen
<willem> hallo
<trijntje> hey
<willem> ik heb het geprobeerd en hij zij dat reinstall niet geldig was
<willem> en dan heb ik reinstall weg gelaten en dan was het oook niet geldig
<StefandeVries> willem, het moet zijn:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install fglrx
<StefandeVries> ;)
<willem> okay merci even notere
<StefandeVries> Vind het zelf raar dat apt-get niet direct reinstall ondersteunt, amar het zij zo.
<willem> okay merci tot straks
<StefandeVries> Succes!
<willem> pfffffff het kan de pakketen niet ophalen .......
<StefandeVries> Werkt je internetverbinding?
<willem> normaliter wel hier in windhoos wel en voor problemen met ubuntu ook in ubuntu
<willem> pff is er ook geen STABIELE versie van ubuntu ????? Sinds 10.10 heb ik heel de tijd problemen met ubuntu
<StefandeVries> willem, de nieuwe Long Term Support-vrijgave is onderweg, 12.04.
<StefandeVries> Hij is nog in testfase, maar al heel stabiel.
<StefandeVries> Misschien is het de moeite waard die eens te downloaden/testen
<trijntje> willem: heb je je pc ingesteld op automatisch aanmelden?
<willem> nope
<willem> hoe stabiel is het
<willem> nope pc meld niet auto aan niet veilig genoeg voor me
<StefandeVries> Hoe stabiel is 12.04? Stabiel genoeg om een poging te wagen. Hier draait-ie al een maand foutloos.
<willem> kan je er internetten zonder dat het elke 5 sec chrasht ?
<willem> i will give it a try
<willem> zit er die vreselijke unity ook in
<trijntje> willem: ja, maar je kan ook de oude interface of gnome 3 gebruiken
<trijntje> (gnome-panel installeren voor de oude interface, dan kan je bij het aanmelden gnome classic/fallback kiezen)
<willem> neih ik ga voor gnome 3
<willem> hopen dat het goed draait op men nieuwe hardware :p
<willem> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ euhm
<trijntje> willem: heb je een hele nieuwe pc? Dan kan het zijn dat 12.04 beter werkt
<willem> heb 64 bit moet ik dan amd 64 +mac nemen
<trijntje> gebruik die zelf al maanden, geen problemen mee
<willem> heb helemaa niew samengesteld :)
<willem> lekker beestje
<trijntje> willem: ik weet niet wat dat +mac is, ik zou de gewone amd64 nemen
<willem> core i5 2500 k :)
<willem> 8 gb ram
<OerHeks> * tenzij je een mac hebt
<willem> club 36 hd 6870
<willem> beeh neeh
<trijntje> ha, doe maar duur ;)
<trijntje> zit nog op n zielige 2G hier, maar is snel genoeg voor ubuntu
<willem> viel wel mee eigenlijk niet 4 jaar voor gespaard ik had een pentium 4 :(
<trijntje> das wel een groot verschil dan
<willem> met 512 mb ram en daarna 1024
<willem> zeker whoot
<willem> was wel 900 euro :(
<willem> maar wat gaat het allemaal snel tegenwoordi
<willem> wil ook nog ssdtje
<willem> (iso is aan het downen )
<willem> kan gnome 3 nog altijd in 12.04
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<willem> k
<trijntje> willem: ik hoop dat het met de laatste versie van ubuntu wel lukt!
<trijntje> vergeet niet elke dag te updaten als je de beta draait ;)
<willem> daar heb ik al ervaring mee ja :) heb 10.10 ook beta gehad
<willem> is het trouwens beta of alpha nu
<trijntje> tweede beta
<trijntje> willem: trouwen, je meot het op een usb of dvd zette, het is te groot voor een normale cd
<willem> ik doe het altijd via usb toch bedankt :)
<trijntje> momenteel houden we een vertaalsprint in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, iedereen die kan helpen is welkom
<adri3_> Dit is voor mij de eerste keer dat ik dit gebruik. Mijn vraag is de volgende. Ik heb een website die gebruik maakt van php en mysql. Nu heb ik gepoogd lamp te installeren en er komt terug dat het werkt. Waar zit dat bestand dat de boordschap geeft?
<trijntje> adri3_: wat bedoel je precies?
<OerHeks> adri3_, je bedoelt 'it works'???
<adri3_> ja
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat dit in /var/www/ stond ?
<adri3_> hoe heet dat? ik dacht index.php is dat juist?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Lamp
<OerHeks> jups
<adri3_> Ja het staat in var/www bedankt nu ga ik weer verder proberen/zoeken.
<OerHeks> verder natuurlijk de engelse manual >> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/
<adri3_> Nogmaals bedankt. Ik weet wel dat je met zoeken bijna alles kunt vinden maar naa een tijdje geef je het op. Verder nog wat, als ik in mijn url balk 127.0.0.1 opgeef gaat hij naar die file. Hoe kan ik dat in een naam veranderen?
<trijntje> adri3_: localhost?
<trijntje> als je een andere naam in wilt stellen zal je dat denk ik in /etc/hosts moeten doen
<adri3_> Bijvoorbeeld of een in te stellen naam, is dat mogelijk?
<adri3_> Dank je wel ga het proberen.
<erkan^> weet iemand hoe stel ik als Nederlandstalig in --> firefox -ProfileManager ? die is nu engelstalig
<Luckiboy> erkan^: Systeeminstellingen -> taalondersteuning -> Voor het hele systeem toepassen
<likker> hai
<StefandeVries> hoi :)
<trijntje> erkan^: bij mij is die ook nog in het Engels, denk dat die gewoon niet vertaald is
<JanC> of Firefox heeft een profiel nodig om een andere taal te kunnen laden...
<StefandeVries> Hoezee, na de laatste update in 12.04 bèta 2 werkt het touchpad niet meer.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: daar is 'ie beta voor :)
<StefandeVries> Zo te zien is er alweer een update ebschikbaar om het te verhelpen.
<trijntje> dat ze zo laat nog aan dat soort drivers zitten te prutsen
<StefandeVries> Mwah
<StefandeVries> Ze hebben nog een maand hè, tot 29 april.
<commandoline> ik had afgelopen week ook nog een paar problemen met de grafische kaart, ik neem aan dat het gewoon dingen zijn die per ongeluk omvallen door andere wijzigingen (regressions).
<StefandeVries> Updates doorgevoerd, het pakket xserver-xorg-input-synaptics opnieuw geïnstalleerd. Werkt weer :)
<commandoline> :)
<package> hallo
<package> heb even heel klein vraagje
<package> waar kan ik een package manager vinden in ubuntu ???
<package> vroeger was er toch synaptic package manager ? of ben ik zo fout
<StefandeVries> package, dat klopt, die is nog altijd te installeren.
<StefandeVries> Ben je een beetje bekend met een terminal?
<package> warom zit het ern iet meer in ??? mhh ken niet alle commandos ofzo maar ken de basis ja
<package> sudo apt-get install synaptic zou dat werken
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat zeker werken :)
<package> even proberen
<StefandeVries> Dat wilde ik net voorstellen :)
<package> k
<package> waarom hebben ze het er uit gesloopt ????
<StefandeVries> Nou, Ubuntu geeft nu de voorkeur aan het Softwarecentrum maar dat vind ik ook een onding.
<StefandeVries> Zie hierboven.
<package> bah kan ik niet gebruiken
<package> gebruik al jeren package manager
<StefandeVries> Ik ook.
<package> probeer het elke ubuntu versie opnieuw maar dat software centrum werkt niet goed genoeg
<package> mhh raar zegt dat ik eerst gebroken paketten moet maken (als ik iets wil installen met package manager
<StefandeVries> Geeft-ie ook aan hoe?
<package> Kon veranderingen niet toepassen. U dient eerst de gebroken pakketten te repareren.
<package> wil xbmc installen
<StefandeVries> Probeer eens het volgende:
<StefandeVries> Oh, nee, dat gaat niet werken.
<StefandeVries> Dit:
<StefandeVries> sudo apt-get install -f
<package> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908958/
<package> eve pastebinnetje
<package> foutje met java canonderµ
<StefandeVries> Het bestand dat wordt gedownload om Java te installeren is corrupt.
<StefandeVries> Hier kan je verder niks aan doen, vrees ik.
<package> en kan ik men xbmc nog installen
<StefandeVries> Dat zou ik niet weten. Misschien komt er zometeen nog iemand die dat wel weet.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb zelf nog nooit Java/XBMC nodig gehad/gebruikt.
<package> vast wel zoveel slimmem mensen hier nog nooit iets gehad buite vanochtend die men probleem niet kon oplossen
<psydroid> dpkg -a reconfigure?
<package> wat doet dat ?
<psydroid> met sudo ervoor
<StefandeVries> Ah, ja, die is een poging waard :)
<package> doet niks http://paste.ubuntu.com/908967/
<psydroid> dpk
<package> k
<psydroid> wacht, ik zo op mijn computer kijken
<package> dan vind hij command niet
<psydroid> volgens mij was het
<psydroid> sudo dpkg -a configure
<psydroid> maar ik kom daar anders zo wel achter, ik zit nu op mijn telefoon
<psydroid> ik ga zo*
<package> kan je irc op je telefoon ???,
<psydroid> hmm, ja
<package> welke phone heb je (os)
<psydroid> er zijn verschillende programma's voor, ik gebruik AndroIRC
<package> grrr spijtig dat ik bb heb
<package> hopen dat ik er vanavond nog xbmc  opkrijg
<trijntje> package: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<package> r
<package> eve proberen
<trijntje> heb je btw per se die java van oracle nodig?
<package> nope
<package> ws een keer noldig
<package> nu niet meer
<package> dus mag er af hoor
<trijntje> package: dan kan je dat pakket waarschijnlijk verwijderen, en dan zou het weer moeten werken
<package> hoe
<package> via pakket manager gaat het niet
<package> ben even weg ben ong binne 20 min terug
<Bril> Ik  kan maar niet wennen aan dat gimp ten opzichte van photoshop
<Bril> Die toolbox in beeld krijgen samen met je plaatje, wat een narigheid
<trijntje> er was een project om gimp de interface en menuindeling van photoshop te geven, maar ik weet de naam niet meer
<Bril> Als ik me plaatje full screen open is me toolbox weg en als ik me toolbox open me plaatje
<Bril> Dat het menu wat anders is overleef ik ansich nog wel, beetje gummen en her indelen is wat ik doe
<JanC> Bril: er is een sneltoets waarmee je alle "tool windows" kan verbergen/tonen
<Bril> Ga me er op een rustig moment even in verdiepen. Projectje moet morgen af dus heb photoshop op de pc naast me maar even aangezet
<JanC> en in de volgende versie van de GIMP zal je kunnen kiezen voor een single window mode (zoals Photoshop gebruikt in Windows; op Mac OS X gebruikt het een multi-window UI zoals de GIMP...)
<Bril> Wellicht is het ook mijn beperkte ubuntu kennis om schermen goed naast elkaar te zetten
<Bril> Heb 2 schermen aangesloten nu maar zit nog regelmatig ff te kloten ermee
<JanC> met 2 schermen zetten gebruikers vaak de "tool windows" op het tweede scherm
<Bril> en me porno dan?
<Bril> hehe nee, maar lukte net ff niet
<Bril> maar komt wel es
<Linse> tis wat
<Bril> Ben er ook achter gekomen dat browsers niet gelijk zijn op verschillende besturingsystemen
<Bril> Windows FF 11 en Ubuntu FF 11 is andere koek
<package> zo ben er wee
<package> trijntje : weet  jij hoe ik java moet verwijderen
<package> iemand die weet hoe ik java kan verwijderen
<package> (zonder paket  manaer)
<package> *manager
<pmjdebruijn> Bril: gewoon je image niet fullscreen zetten
<pmjdebruijn> Bril: gewoon de image window "tussen" de andere twee windows inzetten
<pmjdebruijn> en je probleem is weg
<pmjdebruijn> zo moelijk is het niet
<pmjdebruijn> Bril: check trouwens ook de gimp-plugin-registry en gimp-resynthesizer packages, dat zijn een berg fijne plugins en zo te apten zijn, zonder gedoe
<Bril> Ja kom er net ook achter dat ik die toolbox kan oppakken, dat lukte juist niet omdat de bovenkant uit me scherm was.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-01
<willem> halo ik wil graag mijn  eerst zetten in grub heb hiervoor al op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2/EigenMenuKeuzes gekeken maar ik snap er niet veel van de situatie betreft :  sda 1 = windows 7 ultimate  sda 6 = ubuntu (die ik eerst wil)
<willem> en sda7 = xbcmubuntu
<willem> (die laatst moet komen
<DragoWing> Hiya all
<trijntje> hey DragoWing
<DragoWing> ik had een vraagje, als dat zou mogen
<trijntje> tuurlijk, vraag maar raak
<DragoWing> ok, thx, het is best een simpele, maar daarna kmoen er denk ik meer, hahaha, ;o))
<DragoWing> is ubuntu het waard om te hebbe?, als 1e vraag, dan
<timo^> dat is geheel persoonlijk
<CasW> Uiteraard, anders zouden wij hier niet zitten ;)
<DragoWing> want wil graag van microschoft af
<timo^> het is vaak sneller, maar vooral veliger
<DragoWing> ja, logisch, ** blond **
<timo^> ook is het natuurlijk graties
<DragoWing> ok, maar ik dacht altijd dat je geen windows apps erop kan doen, klopt dat?, want alles word gemaakt voor windows
<timo^> maar windowssoftware werkt niet op ubuntu
<DragoWing> dat dacht ik dus al
<timo^> ga daar maar vanuit ;)
<OerHeks> veel software is ook voor Linux beschikbaar.
<DragoWing> en werkt zoiets als wine niet goed, dan?
<timo^> programmas al FireFox, openOffice etc is wel voor linux
<timo^> DragoWing: matig tot slecht
<DragoWing> ja, ok, maar ben ook wel een gamer, opzich
<DragoWing> ok, das wel jammer
<OerHeks> Als het niet voor linux bestaat, vraag je dan maar af of je het nodig hebt :-D
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren
<DragoWing> ja, ok
<DragoWing> oh, dat meen je
<DragoWing> naast windows?
<timo^> ja
<DragoWing> dus kan overschakelen als ik bijv. een game wil spelen?
<timo^> ja
<OerHeks> dual-boot
<DragoWing> wow, das cool
<DragoWing> ja, klopt
<timo^> een herstart en je zit in Windows
<CasW> Moet je wel je pc opnieuw opstarten
<trijntje> precies, dat doe ik zelf ook, gamen op windows, rest op linux
<DragoWing> dat maakt mij opzich niet uit
<DragoWing> pc restarten is zo gebeurd
<timo^> CasW: inderdaad, maar als je gamet heb je toch wel een pc die vlot boot ;)
<CasW> Dat hoeft niet, natuurlijk ;)
<DragoWing> ok, het beste is wel op apparte partitie, neem ik aan
<timo^> wil je een beetje fatsoenlijk kunnen spelen wel CasW :P
<timo^> DragoWing: ja
<DragoWing> ok, das cool, dat ga ik binnenkort maar is proberen, dan, hahaha, ;o))
<DragoWing> hartstikke bedankt, allemaal
<timo^> doe het volgens het linkje aub ;)
<DragoWing> doe ik
<timo^> :)
<timo^> succes!
<DragoWing> hartstikke bedankt, layterzzzz
<DragoWing> ** poof **
<DragoWing> oops, vergat nog wat te vragen, moet je voor linux/ubuntu kunnen programmeren, of niet?, want hoorde ooit van wel, of is dat andere linux?
<CasW> Nee, helemaal niet.
<DragoWing> ok, daar ben ik blij om
<DragoWing> hartstikke bedankt, moet nu echt door, hahaha, ;o))
<DragoWing> okidoki, ;o))
<DragoWing> layterzzzz
<DragoWing> ** poof **
<Luckiboy> Heeft iemand hier ervaring met Xubuntu?
<OerHeks> xubuntu draait netjes op me EEEpc
<timo^> Luckiboy: ja, maar niet positief. Ik vind het niet fijn.
<OerHeks> 40 sec boot, niet verkeerd
<Luckiboy> Wat voor presentatie software gebruikte je toen?
<OerHeks> ik gebruik geen presentatiesoftware.
<Luckiboy> ik wel :)
<timo^> LibreOffice?
<Luckiboy> heb ik geprobeerd, maar dat vond ik niet fijn. T leek net ge-emulate
<CasW> OerHeks: Al wat Unity-dingen geprobeerd erop te zetten?
<Luckiboy> Ik heb gehoord over een programma heet Ease, stond een ppa op de site maar die deed het niet :(
<OerHeks> nee, xubuntu heeft ook een aardige balk onderin
<OerHeks> de ease ppa is oud, idd, t/m natty > https://launchpad.net/~natesm/+archive/ease
<CasW> Maar uiteindelijk neemt het dus nog steeds meer ruimte in dan Unity? :(
<OerHeks> als je de laatste wil hebben, compileren uit GIT
<OerHeks> http://www.ease-project.org/download.html
<OerHeks> geen idee hoeveel het meer/minder inneemt dan unity, CasW
<CasW> Eneeh, muisgebruik? Meer dan Unity? Programma's opstarten waar je niet gewoon een snelkoppeling voor hebt? (a)
<Luckiboy> OerHeks: Sorry, even een n00b  vraag, hoe installeer je zon archief?
<OerHeks> dat is niet zo moeilijk, zie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git && http://www.vogella.de/articles/Git/article.html
<OerHeks> lastigste word de build benodigheden installeren
<Luckiboy> Oké, dit is te veel gedoe :P Zijn er andere alternatieven?
<CasW> Iemand die het kan vragen om het te packagen ;) Maar ja, ík kan dat niet :(
<OerHeks> het zit niet in synaptic, helaas.
<erkan^> kan iemand me helpen --> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/computer-opstarten/ ?
<Bril> Las vd week in zo een Linux magazine over printen, dat het wel soms een drama is.
<Bril> Mijn ervaring met ubuntu is echt een dikke win, het werkt altijd in 1 x
<JanC> printer drivers zijn soms afhankelijk van info van de fabrikant
<JanC> maar meer en meer printers worden gewoon ondersteund
<JanC> met enkele fabrikanten als uitzondering...
<Bril> Las ook dat HP linux ondersteuning heeft voor te zien om je nog inkt hebt etc.
<JanC> HP maakt idd. zelf linux drivers
<Bril> Want ik heb bijv. een fotolade op mijn hp, dat moet ik nog wel ff uitzoeken hoe ik die aanspreek. Maar dat gebruik ik zelf toch amper.
<JanC> logisch, aangezien hun printservers gewoon Debian draaien  ;)
<JanC> dus zonder linux drivers zouden hun eigen netwerkprinters niet eens werken...
<Remco_> goedenacht
<Remco_> is er nog iemand wakker die mij zou willen helpen met opzetten van webserver die ook voor uitgaand verkeer bereikbaar kan zijn
<Remco_> heb al ooit eens met lamp geprobeerd maar nooit echt uitgekomen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-25
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<ichat> goeje smorgens en aloha
<lordievader> Goeie morgen ichat, hoe is het ermee?
<ichat> niet onaardig
<ichat> lol probeer ik net te registeren voor het forum blijkt dat ik dat al eens eerder gedaan had...
<ichat> gelukkig weet ik dan WEL het wachtwoord van dat account,
<mart_> Hallo.. hoe kun je van een dualboot naar een single kubuntu boot? kan dit wel?
<lordievader> mart_: Een van de twee van je disk af gooien en grub updaten?
<mart_> Bedankt lordievader; ik zal eens uitzoeken of dit gaat
<lordievader> mart_: Dual-boot Windows-Kubuntu? Kubuntu heb je niet met Wubi geinstalleerd hoop ik?
<mart_> jawel Lordievader, dat is wel het geval
<lordievader> mart_: Wubi of Windows-Kubuntu?
<mart_> Kubuntu heb ik via windows met wubi gedownload en geinstalleerd
<mart_> Foutje, lordievader??
<lordievader> mart_: Ai ai ai. Het vrolijke aan Wubi is dat hij je Kubuntu installatie op je Windows schijf zet. <- was sarcastisch. Dit houdt in, format je C:/, is je Kubuntu installatie ook weg.
<lordievader> mart_: Een goede tijd om Kubuntu 'echt' te installeren.
<mart_> Lordievader; dat betekent Kubuntu op cd schijf zetten en harde schijf te formateren, denk ik en opnieuw installeren van de Kubuntu
<lordievader> mart_: Tijdens de installatie kun je ook gewoon ervoor kiezen om de gehele schrijf te gebruiken, hij verwijdert dan alles op de schijf en zet daar Kubuntu op. Mijn voorkeur heeft een handmatige partitionering, maar dat vereist enige kennis. Wat je ook doet, maak een back-up en verifieer de gemaakte backup.
<mart_> Oké, Lordievader. Hartelijk dank voor het delen van je kennis en ik ga het doen zoals je gezegd hebt. Vriendelijke groet, Mart.
<lordievader> mart_: Graag gedaan, success!
<mart_> Lordievader; Bedankt en tot kijk
<Peter_____> Hallo, Kan iemand mij helpen wat c code te compilen met eclipse, ik blijf een "Binary not found error krijgen".
<Peter_____> Het is al gelukt door andere compiler te installeren bedankt
<NoirX> hoi
<Luckiboy> hoi NoirX
<ichat> trouwens - even een algemeen vraagje,    weet er iemand toevallig een beetje een degelijke (liefst multi platform) irc client  waar wat ´meer´  opties in zitten,  zoals bijv  dat je personen gemakkelijk kunt selecteren om tegen te chatten (in plaats van altijd  TAB te gebruiken),    of  joins en   parts   te verbergen  (tenzij het de gene is waar je zojuist nog iets tegen zij)....
<ichat> ik heb zo´n vermoeden dat er met  xchat en perlscript oid wel iets te bedenken is,  maar als het wiel al eens is uitgevonden :A
<OerHeks> dan val je denk k in irssi.
<ichat> tegen mensen praten en ze dan ´net niet hebben zien weg gaan ... om maar iets te noemen is zo eritant... om over mensen  met een  `-teken in hun nick nog maar te zwijgen :$  bijna alle ´plugins for irc clients gaan tegenwordig over grotere smilies etc
<StefandeVries> Wat OerHeks zegt.
<StefandeVries> Kijk eens naar irssi.
<ichat> zal er morgen eens naar kijken tnx
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-26
<exalt> hallo, ik heb een privacy gevoelige vraag waarvan ik niet wil dat deze gelogt wordt waar kan ik deze het best vragen
<Jeeves_> exalt: Dan moet je naar iemand toelopen.
<Jeeves_> Op de hei, ergens.
<lordievader> Goede middag
<ichat> goeie smiddags
<ichat> nuja avond dan
<KooeeeeennN> ja avond inmiddels ja
<KooeeeeennN> maar het is gelukkig nog wel licht buiten
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Peter__> Weet iemand hoe ik file extensies kan weergeven? Standaard?
<ichat> peter, dat hangt af van je  filemanager
<ichat> maar vermoedelijk vind je het onder iets als  extra/settings    oid
<OerHeks> in Kubuntu geeft Dolphin de volledige naam + extentie weer
<Peter__> ok bedankt. Ik ga een andere file manager proberen, in de huidige heb ik al vanalles geprobeerd
<ichat> heej OerHeks misschien ben ik steke blind hoor, maar  is er al iets van een release party aankondiging / inschrijving  bekend
<OerHeks> ichat http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/releaseparties-13-04/
<OerHeks> ichat, mss doe ik ook een huis-release-party, het zal op de 25 April 2013 zijn iig
<OerHeks> = donderdag
<lordievader> Goede avond
<FOAD> Hoi lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey FOAD, hoe is het ermee?
<FOAD> Goed hoor, lordievader.  Met jou?
<lordievader> Aan deze kant van het scherm gaat het ook goed :)
<FOAD> Mooi zo.
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-28
<Oortjes> hoi
<lordievader> Goede middag.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<ichat> mogguh
<lordievader> Hey ichat, hoe is het ermee?
<ichat> niet onaardig,  jij?
<ichat> irri gebprobeerd,   nah, dat gaat hem voor mij niet worden :$
<lordievader> Best oke, irssi bedoel je? <-- is geweldig!
<ichat> ik moet echt ngo eens op zoek naar een betere irc client
<lordievader> irssi! In combo met screen :D
<ichat> mja maar het heeft wat problemen met font settings
<lordievader> Irssi gebruikt toch gewoon het font van je terminal-emulator?
<ichat> wat ik eigenlijk zoek is een variant op bijv xchat,  maar met extra features,
<ichat> trouwens over linux en features gesproken,   waarom heeft nuance nog steeds geen linux stemmen voor haar  text2speech systeem
<ichat> het werkt onder windows,   onder  ios (ook een posix)    android (draait notabene een linux kernel).. maar niet onder bijv ubuntu
<ichat> ik haat ze die luie varkens
<lordievader> Ken het hele programma niet. Voor irc gui's word vaak Quassel aangeraden (ik zit in Kubuntu/Kde support channels, vandaar).
<ichat> iedereen die oort festifal of  freespeek heeft geprobeerd zal direct weten waarom
<Joey_> Wat ben ik blij dat ik afscheid heb genomen van Windows :-)
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Waarom staat aircrack niet meer in de repo?
<StefandeVries> aircrack-ng
<lord4163> StefandeVries: Die staat dus niet meer in de repo....
<lordievader> lord4163: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aircrack-ng
<lord4163> lordievader: yup, maar ik dacht dat hij altijd in de repo stond
<lordievader> lord4163: Klopt vroeger wel. ;)
<lord4163> lordievader: verbannen? :(
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee waarom.
<StefandeVries> Over welke versie van ubuntu spreken we dan?
<ichat> hello boys and gentle people
<ichat> zijn er hier mensen die t-dose kennen  en/of  van plan zijn er heen te gaan?
<ichat> ik zag vandaag dat ze al weer begonnen zijn voor de 2k13 editie
<Jarva> Goedenavond allemaal !
<lordievader> Hey Jarva, hoe is het ermee?
<Jarva> Ja, goed, heel erg fris hier in Twente, dat bijna met Pasen, owjee :D
<lordievader> Jarva: Jup het sneeuwde vannochtend nog in twente ;)
<Jarva> Kloptm om 7 uur lag er hier ong een cm ....
<lordievader> En dat noemen ze lente...
<Jarva> Maar ik heb een vraag als mag. Gaat over Ubuntu.
<Jarva> Ja, lente my *ss :p
<lordievader> Jarva: Tuurlijk, ga je gang :)
<Jarva> Hoe maak ik pictogrammetjes op mijn bureaublad ?
<lordievader> Jarva: Gebruik je Unity?
<Jarva> Sambal bij ?
<Jarva> Nee, sorrie die is flauw
<Jarva> Laat ik zo zeggen, ik heb systeem installed
<lordievader> Dit: http://www.hackourlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Ubuntu-Unity.jpeg
<Jarva> Systeem draait braaf, maar ben de weg redelijk kwijt, ik kan mijn NTFS schijf benaderen, film en fotoś kijken, i-netten thatś it
<Jarva> Ja, ik heb ook zoń achtergrond
<lordievader> Hmm dan is het vast Unity, jammer. Ik kan je niet met Unity helpen, maar er zal hier vast iemand anders zijn die je weer op weg kan helpen.
<Jarva> Dank je, kan gebeuren, al vind ik het een heel ingewikkeld besturingssysteem.
<ichat> Jarva:  - ik wil over een klein half uurtje wel voor je kijken  ik heb unity op mijn laptop maar ik ga zo eerst even voor mń vrouw koken ze kijkt me nu al bijna aan alsof ik in de sneeuw mag slapen :P
<ichat> Jarva:  - niets is minder waar,   ubuntu  zodra je het eenmaal kent is zelfs makkelijker dan windows
<ichat> zelfs makkelijker dan macos
<lordievader> Ohh in de sneeuw slapen is niet fijn... Ga maar snel koken!
<ichat> tozo
<Jarva> Kook ze ! Enne, sneeuw slapen kan wel, mits je een goede laag sneeuw over je hebt, werkt isolerend he :D
<Jarva> Kennis van me, helaas woont ie overver, kan me niet meer helpen, die zegt, typ je rapporten voor je werk in VI, nou, enige knop welke ik kon vinden was de reset-knop en heel vlug naar Word onder XP.
<knightwise> ello
<knightwise> daar is fid!
<fiddler> ∕exit
<dberkouwer> Wie zou mij kunnen helpen met een pxe probleem, ik heb deze tutorial gevolgd maar krijg een error: unable to locate configuration file. de tutorial http://blog.alainodea.com/en/ipxe-smartos
<Ynze> goedendag allen!
<Ynze> nog iemand wakker? :-)
<ichat> dberkouwer:  - niet rot bedoelt maar pxe... is kwestie van alle stappen  doorlopen, als je een goede tutorial leest  staan er vaak ook controle stappen in om  te testen of zaken werken...
<dberkouwer> dacht ik ook
<dberkouwer> maar hij kan dus zijn config file dus niet vinden.
<dberkouwer> heeft dus wel verbinding maar vind z'n file niet
<ichat> ben nu aan het koken dus kan  niet me verdiepen in chat (als het aanbrand kan ik niet alleen vanacht maar de rest van het jaar buiten slapen
<dberkouwer> ahahh, dat is idd belangrijker:p
<ichat> dberkouwer:  - tftp  ftp   nfs  or http?
<Ynze> vraag over installatie van ubuntu.
<Ynze> Die is niet goed gegaan.
<dberkouwer> tftp
<Ynze> is er iets met windows 7 geneurd vnandaag?
<Ynze> gebeurd dus
<OerHeks> dberkouwer, is die config wel met de juiste rechten?
<Ynze> later!
<OerHeks> zonder sudo aangemaakt o.i.d. ?
<ichat> beste wat je kunt proberen is dan  om  ubuntu live cd te pakken  een terminal te openen en  zelf (handmatig) te kijken of je het bestand via tftp kunt berijken
<dberkouwer> heeft de juiste rechten. net zelfs veranderd naar 777
<OerHeks> Ynze, waarom zouden wij dat weten, windows 7 ?
<dberkouwer> hij zoekt wel naar een pxeserva.cfg/default en hij staat in pxelinux.cfg
<dberkouwer> dus hij zoekt in de verkeerde map
<ichat> dberkouwer:  - your in luck oerheks weet bjina 99% zeker de oplossing van je probleem :P
<ichat> die gast is bijna  elite te noemen :P
<dberkouwer> ahaha
<OerHeks> nouja, iedereen weet altijd meer dan ik :-(
<ichat> Oerheks ga jij volgende week naar Antwerpen?
<OerHeks> Nee, niet gepland
<lordievader> Goede avond
<ichat> YESSSSSSSS
<ichat> volgend weekend hele weekend naar loadays... ipv alleen maar 1 dag...
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-30
<ichat> goeie morgen
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<jemark> goedemorgen
<lordievader> Hey jemark, hoe is het ermee?
<jemark> lordievader: alles goed hier. bedankt. Hoe gaat het? net erg druk hier volgens mij
<lordievader> jemark: Gaat lekker. Het is weer weekend, dus ook hier lekker rustig.
<rob__> hoi
<lordievader> Goede avond
<OerHeks> hoi lordie
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<Vraaghetmaar> helo guys
<lordievader> Hey Vraaghetmaar, tijd niet gezien. Hoe is het ermee?
<Vraaghetmaar> goed en met jou lordievader
<lordievader> Gaat lekker :)
<Vraaghetmaar> moooizo
<Vraaghetmaar> lordievader heb jij mischien ervaring met backtrack 5 ?
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Nee, maar ik ken wel een podcast waarin een van de host vaak gebruik maakt van Backtrack.
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: http://hak5.org/
<KooeeeeennN> wait wil je ermee doen Vraaghetmaar?
<Vraaghetmaar> ik moet wat security isseu's zoeke op mr werk
<Vraaghetmaar> en mij werd dit aangerade door en vriend
<KooeeeeennN> backtrack kan idd heel veel
<KooeeeeennN> maar het is best ingewikkeld is mijn ervaring
<Vraaghetmaar> ow oke
<Vraaghetmaar> ik ben het nu aan ht instaleren op een usbtje dus ja ik weet alleen dat er veel.tooltjes in zitte haha
<KooeeeeennN> kun je niet eerst in een VM proberen?
<KooeeeeennN> dan kun je je host-os nog gebruiken om dingen op te zoeken enzo
<Vraaghetmaar> ik werk altijd op meerdere pc's en.wat ik zag is dat er firefox inzit
<KooeeeeennN> ow dat scheelt idd:p
<Vraaghetmaar> haha:p
<Vraaghetmaar> maar ja nu nog achter komen hoe ik de security isseu's zoek
<KooeeeeennN> uhu:p
<Vraaghetmaar> via backtrack van het netwerk
<KooeeeeennN> suc7:)
<Vraaghetmaar> tnxs :p
<Vraaghetmaar> ik ga zeker nog even kijken op die podcast wat hoj allemaal doet:p
<Vraaghetmaar> ik hoorde trouwens dat er een wifi cracker in backtrack zit
<Vraaghetmaar> zou dit echt werken?
<KooeeeeennN> ligt aan de beveliging van de wifi en wat je onder 'cracker' verstaat
<Vraaghetmaar> wij draaien hier op me werk een paar wpa2 hptspotjes
<KooeeeeennN> dat gaat idd lastig worden
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Je hebt toestemming om dit soort activiteiten te ondergaan?
<Vraaghetmaar> jajaja ik ben de onderhouder van het netwerk hiero
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Oke, just making sure.
<Vraaghetmaar> hahaha ik snap het
<Vraaghetmaar> ik zou ht nooit zobder toestemmig doen wil geen risico lopen op de gevolgen
<NoirX> hoi
<KooeeeeennN> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-31
<FOAD> Hoi.
<knightwise> hey iedereen
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<ichat> ze smelten de....
<ichat> heej weet iemand of het strax mogelijk gaat zijn om  gnome 3.8 (is die al uit inmiddels)...   onder  12.04 of evt  13.04 te draaien
<ichat> ik las op tweakers  -  dat  13.04  geen 3.8  standaard mee zou krijgen. maar wellicht is er een ´aanbevolen´ ppa?
<OerHeks> ichat, 3.8 zal komen als een update, VZIW
<lord4163> hallo
<StefandeVries> Hallo lord4163.
<lord4163> Heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik iets kan redirecten?
<StefandeVries> Hoe je wat kunt redirecten?
<lord4163> dus als ik naar url.com ga dat ik doorverwezen word naar url.com/hier
<lord4163> is dat mogelijk ? :)
<StefandeVries> Ik denk aan een ingreep in /etc/hosts
<lordievader> Of een dns-server gaan opzetten ;)
<Mickey>  /etc/hosts
<Mickey> of op je router
<StefandeVries> /etc/hosts staat voor met 2 - 1 - 1.
<StefandeVries> Wie biedt meer?
<lordievader> :( maar dns-servertjes zijn veel leuker dan /etc/hosts
<StefandeVries> En een beetje meer overkill.
<StefandeVries> Een behoorlijk beetje meer ook.
<lordievader> Als bonus heb je caching :)
<StefandeVries> Joechei?
<StefandeVries> Nodig?
<StefandeVries> Nu ja.
<lordievader> En wat betreft overkill, weet je tenmiste dat het echt dood is ;)
<StefandeVries> /etc/hosts is het makkelijkste te configureren vermoed ik.
<lordievader> Dat wel ja.
<lord4163> Volgens mij kun je daar alleen maar redirecten naar een IP
<lord4163> youtube.com moet dus automatisch geredirect worden naar http://www.youtube.com/feed/subscriptions
<lordievader> lord4163: Jij zoekt aliasing, niet redirecting. Ik weet niet of je alias'es aan kunt maken voor urls.
<lord4163> hoe dan wel
<lordievader> lord4163: Ik weet niet welke browser je gebruikt, maar de meeste doorzoeken ook je bookmarks. Ofwel maak een bookmark aan.
<lord4163> Ik zou natuurlijk die kunnen verwijzen naar localhost en dan een javascriptje of php scriptje kunnen schrijven daar naar toe verwijst of word dan al het youtube.com verkeer naar localhost doorverwezen?
<lord4163> En is niet echt elegant vind ik, ik gebruik Google Sjroom als browser.
<lordievader> lord4163: Chrome/chromium doorzoekt ook bookmarks.
<lord4163> Bladwijzer is geen oplossing
<lordievader> lord4163: Waarom niet?
<lord4163> omdat ik dan nog een pijltje omlaag moet :P
<StefandeVries> Gut/
<lordievader> Lui wezen dat je daar bent.
<lord4163> :D
<lord4163> Of ze moeten Youtube maar niet zo verklooien
<lord4163> Ik kan natuurlijk een extensie voor Chrome maken en die er in zetten.
<lordievader> Of gewoon niet zo lui zijn.
<StefandeVries> Een extensie voor Chrome maken om je uiteindelijk een pijldruk te besparen?
<StefandeVries> Dat is toch wel lichtelijk stom.
<lord4163> StefandeVries: Inderdaad
<lord4163> Dat scheelt een hoop tijd
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Ik wil graag de laatste kernel proberen. Wat is de veilige manier om dat te doen?
<rozebig> hallo allemaal
<trijntje> pjotter, ik zou proberen een goede ppa te vinden
<trijntje> hey rozebig
<pjotter> Ik ben op dit forum gekomen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070425
<rozebig> zijn er al mensen die naar de ubuntu telefoon hebben gekeken
<rozebig> en kan je het zelf op je telefoon zetten
<trijntje> voor zover ik weet is ubuntu phone nog niet bruikbaar
<rozebig> jammer mag bijna weer een nieuwe telefoon
<trijntje> pjotter, waarom wil je uberhaupt een nieuwe kernel?
<trijntje> rozebig, als het goed is zijn officiele ubuntu phones tegen het einde van het jaar beschikbaar
<rozebig> had zo iets gelezen
<rozebig> Jammer :(
<trijntje> ja, maar het is alsnog wel snel, van nul naar telefoon in ongeveer een jaar ;)
<rozebig> dat klopt maar moet het nog wel ff met een android doen
<Impocta> ik heb een vraagje
<Impocta> ik vond het volgende op internet om mijn wifi wachtwoorden te kunnen migreren naar een nieuwe install(ik wil van ubuntu naar lubuntu)
<Impocta> gconftool-2 –dump /system/networking > /media/backup/network_connections_backup.xml  cp -p .gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring /media/backup/  Once we are in the new Ubuntu, we just have to load from the backup:  gconftool-2 –load=network_connections_backup.xml
<Impocta> nu ben ik er wel achter gekomen dat een aantal opties van gconftool-2 van naam zijn veranderd(enkel - is dubbel -- geworden), maar werkt dit principe nog steeds?
<lordievader> Impocta: Zoek de man-page van de nieuwe versie van gconftool-2 op zou ik zeggen en kijk of die opties nog bestaan.
<Impocta> nee, over de opties heb ik geen vraag. Mijn vraag is of dat met die keyring en die dump van de xml nog werkt
<Impocta> wat ik zo vreemd vond was, dat ik de keyring moest kopiëren, maar dat ik daar daarna niets meer mee hoefde te doen(volgens de uitleg). Gebruikt gconftool-2 die automatisch als je de optie --load gebruikt?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-24
<mandje> mogguh.  chromium kan nog altijd prima op hol slaan na een nachtje. 100% cpu en 1,5GB mem.
<mandje> 35 tabs open. foei.
<bramgn> goeiemorgen
<OerHeks> mandje, known issue, dat gebeurt me minder met chrome, betere sandbox
<lordzett> loppl
<Fermata> Hallo.
<lordzett> lo
<bvansteenselen> hallo allemaal ik probeer al een paar dagen een programma in ubuntu automatisch op te laten starten
<bvansteenselen> alleen lukt mij dit niet ondanks ik alle forums gebruik met informatie
<lordievader> bvansteenselen: Welk programma, en hoe probeer je het?
<bvansteenselen> in opstatrtoepassingen klik ik op toepassingen
<bvansteenselen> toevoegen
<bvansteenselen> dan als naam windows 7
<bvansteenselen> opdracht "/home/bvansteenselen/VirtualBox VMs/Win7/Win7.vbox"
<bvansteenselen> maar wat moet ik bij commetaar invoeren
<lordievader> Moet daar niet een 'virtualbox', nu probeer je een .vbox bestand uit te voeren met sh.
<bvansteenselen> wat zou ik dan bijvoorbeeld in moeten voeren
<lordievader> Als opdracht? "virtualbox /home/bvansteenselen/VirtualBox VMs/Win7/Win7.vbox", virtualbox is hier even een gok naar de binary van virtualbox. Heb het al een tijdje niet meer gebruikt.
<bvansteenselen_> wat moet ik doen als ik een programma wil starten met opstarttoepassingen
<bvansteenselen_> ik klik op toevoegen
<bvansteenselen_> dan bij naam vul ik virtualbox in
<lordievader> Precies hetzelfde wat je eerst deed, maar met "virtualbox" voor het pad naar de .vbox
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-25
<GCS> Kan iemand mij helpen om een Canon LBP6310dn als netwerkprinter verbonden met Ubuntu 12.04LTS aan de praat te krijgen?
<lg188> Ik ken persoonlijk niet veel van cups
<khildin> GCS, waar wil je de printqueue aanmaken? op je pc of op een printserver?
<khildin> of heb je ergens cups server geinstalleerd?
<khildin> maar in principe moet je de printerqueue ook direct op je pc kunnen installeren...
<GCS> Dan wacht ik op iemand die veel weet van CUPS. Bij Canon de twee benodigde drivers (CAPT en Common) opgehaald en geïnstalleerd, waarna de printer zichtbaar is. Echter elke printopdracht wordt uitgevoerd en als verwerkt in de wachtrij vermeld. Zonder dat er papier uit komt!
<hans_> moge
<hans_> goededag allemaal
<GCS> Goedemorgen, kan iemand mij verder helpen met de Canon netwerkprinter onder Ubuntu12.04 aan het printen krijgen. Details: zie boven en ik kan nog meer details geven.
<Guus_> Goedemiddag, mijn vraag is de volgende ik heb geinstalleerd ubuntu 12.04, nu heb ik een HP laserjet 1000 via usb aangesloten, ik krijg deze niet aan de gang, printer ontvangt de printopdracht, geeft zelfs aan, aan het verwerken, en daarna completed, alleen er gebeurt niets, printer is in elk geval niet defect want heeft onder XP altijd gewerkt, wellicht een instelling in device manager aanpassen maar welke? Vr.Gr Guus
<hans__> zou je wel willen helpen maar ben maar een noob
<Guus_> Dat ben ik ook, vandaar dat ik op zoek ben naar hulp.
<hans__> succes
<lg188> Well, ik kan alleen maar aanraden om te googlen
<bramgn> GCS: deze pagina heb je denk ik al doorgenomen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<GCS> Beste Bramgn, deze pagina had ik nog niet gevonden. Echter deze info is NIET specifiek bedoeld voor een netwerkprinter. Zie opmerking onder Restart and Verify. En eigenlijk zoek ik iemand die me even telefonisch wil ondersteunen vooral met de Terminal-commands.
<Kebabfish> de steunpuntenkaart ;)
<bramgn> GCS: terminal commando's gerelateerd aan de netwerkprinter?
<bramgn> ik googlede letterlijk LBP6310dn + ubuntu
<bramgn> maar goed...
<mandje> heeft het zin TLP energy control te draaien op een laptop?
<mandje> sudo apt-get install tlp tlp-rdw
<Fermata> Ik heb geen idee wat dat zou moeten doen.
<mandje> zou een laptop koeler houden.
<lordievader> Full tickless kernel draaien op een laptop heeft zin, ben ik gister/vandaag achter gekomen.
<mandje> cpufreq doet ook zoiets
<OerHeks> PM utils zouden voldoende moeten zijn
<OerHeks> maar TLP kan helpen, al moet je goed oppassen, zie laatste 2 punten in http://www.ostalks.com/2012/11/04/optimize-power-settings-on-your-laptop-with-tlp-in-lubuntuubuntu/
<mandje> oh lordievader! een full tickless kernel..  weer wat te lezen. :)
<lordievader> Het zorgt ervoor dat je cpu langer in idle mode kan blijven.
<lordievader> mandje: http://lwn.net/Articles/549580/
<mandje> dank lordievader en OerHeks.  waar kwam je dan zeer recent achter lordievader wat betreft die kernel?
<lordievader> mandje: Vriend van me wees me erop, enigzins ingelezen. Kernelparameter aangepast en getest.
<mandje> en een merkbaar verschil?
<lordievader> mandje: Idle verbruik ging van 25~30 Watt naar ~21 Watt.
<mandje> zooo significant.. helemaal omdat het in idle is.
<khildin> zoo... dat is 20-30% minder verbruik.... heftig
<Fermata> 26
<wesleyl_> goede avond
<Fermata> Hallo Wesley.
<wesleyl_> ik heb een vraag en jullie zijn vast ubuntu experts
<Fermata> Laat horen die vraag :)
<wesleyl_> ik heb op mijn systeem windows 8 en ubuntu 12.04
<wesleyl_> nu wil ik bij windows schijf ruimte weghalen en dat bij ubuntu neer gooien zeg maar, maar mijn bestandsysteem en home folder zijn maar 36,4 GB
<wesleyl_> Heb je een idee hoe Fermata?
<Fermata> Ik heb te weinig ervaring met Windows (8) om je dat te kunnen vertellen.
<wesleyl_> het zelfde als win 7 alleen anders vorm gegeven maar het systeem is het zelfde
<wesleyl_> ik weet wel hoe ik ruimte vrij moet maken in windows 8 alleen hoe ken ik het dan toe aan ubuntu zodat het bestand systeem en hoe folder groter worden\
<Fermata> Daarvoor moet je je / vergroten.
<wesleyl_> ja en hoe doe ik dat?
<Fermata> Daar zijn handleidingen voor.
<Fermata> Verklein eerst die ruimte voor Windows 8
<wesleyl_> Prima Fermata ben ik zo terug start ik eerst dat systeem even opnieuw naar windows 8
<Fermata> Is goed :)
<wesleyl_> Fermata ik heb nu 97,66 GB vrij gemaakt
<Fermata> Oke, vanaf dit punt moet iemand anders je even helpen.
<Fermata> schalen kan riskant zijn, en ik weet niet precies hoe dat gaat.
<wesleyl_> Oke is er iemand die mij hier mee kan helpen?
<Fermata> Op dit moment lijkt er niemand actief te zijn.
<wesleyl_> Dat is jammer
<wesleyl_> ik heb 97 Gb bij Windows vrij gemaakt is er iemand die me kan vertellen hoe ik dit bij ubuntu toe ken?
<bramgn> wesleyl_: gparted kan partities vergroten/verkleinen. Ik raad je aan om een backup te maken van je data, alvorens je hiermee start.
<lord4163> wesleyl_: Je kan GParted gebruiken die beschikbaar is op de Ubuntu Live CD.
<bartje> hey, ik heb hier een siemens laptop waarvan ik de wireless button niet meer aan krijg. Daar was vroeger de acerhk module voor nodig, maar die lijkt verdwenen te zijn in 13.10 en compilen van source geeft errors, laatste update is ook van 2007.  Iemand een idee?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-26
<wesleyl_> Goedemiddag allemaal
<wesleyl_> iemand aanwezig die mij kan vertellen hoe ik het in slaapstand gaan van de pc uit zet?
<leo__> hallo
<leo__> krijg bij het opstarten het volgende: schijfstation voor dev mappen nog niet aanwezig| ?
<leo__> daarna:
<leo__> the sytem is running in low graphics mode
<leo__> Je beeldscherm en grafische kaart  en de inputdevices kunnen niet correct worden gevonden, Je moet zelf configureren
<leo__> Hoe moet ik dat doen ? Heb een log in /var/log/failsafeX-backup-140326111308.tar
<leo__> moet dat opsturen naar launchpad.net/ubuntu
<leo__> Hoe moet ik dat zelf configureren?
<leo__> Heb ubuntu 12.04 er net op staan op een aparte partitie
<leo__> Wie kan mij helpen ?
<leo__> wie o wie?
<leo__> Hallo, is hier wel iemand ?
<leo__> ik ben er nog tot 16.15
<leo__> probeer het morgen wel weer,  denk dat het erg druk is
<ynze> Goedenavond allemaal!
<ynze> De huidige versie Lubuntu is groot en groter kan er niet op de Eee PC 901
<ynze> Dus he ik flink nagedacht en ....
<lordievader> Hey ynze
<ynze> Het wort toch iets anders dan lubuntu...
<ynze> Hey lordievader!
<lordievader> Hoe is het ermee?
<ynze> lordievader: Fijn je te treffen! het gaat hiet goed en lekker. vooral ubuntu!
<ynze> Nu is mijn vader (76jaar) in het bezit van een oc met ubuntu...
<ynze> en wilmijn tante op haar notebook er van vooRzien
<ynze> Maar mijn pc is te klein...
<ynze> de andere pc niet. Dus ...
<lordievader> oc?
<ynze> Maar hoe is het met jou?
<OerHeks> 4gb + 8gb voor /home/ is te klein?
<ynze> Oerheks: ja, plus veel fotos van mn gsm...
<OerHeks> voor meer opslag kan je er een sd kaart in stoppen
<lordievader> Gaat lekker hier, ben een beetje mijn backup aan het configgen.
<ynze> lordievader: de andere notebook is een nieuwere samsug he. Bij Ellen.
<ynze> jullie zijn erg nodig!
<lordievader> Kun je de hdd niet vervangen?
<lordievader> 3 Tb is best betaalbaar tegenwoordig.
<lordievader> Heb je meer dan genoeg ruimte ;)
<ynze> nou,het lieft houdik de Eee PC zoals die is....
<ynze> ok...
<ynze> maar even op mn centen letten t/m september
<ynze> Een nieuwe notebook is dan de bedoeling en gewoon ubuntu.
<ynze> tot oktober dus even inhouden...
<ynze> tenzij die SSD echt uit te breiden of vervangbaar is, in de notebook?
<ynze> Oerheks: een kaart erbij?
<OerHeks> ja, er zit toch een sdkaartjes lezer aan de zijkant?
<OerHeks> misschien 2 zelfs, waarvan er 1 niet onder ubuntu wil draaien
<ynze> Oerheks: aan de andere zijde nog een waar we ubuntu mee werkt..
<ynze> Maar dat betekend weer sticies erin...
<ynze> k
<OerHeks> je zou de minimal iso kunnen proberen, en dan lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<ynze> het is we de makkelijkste methode, maar of de nieuwere versie er dqan geinstalleerd wilworden...
<OerHeks> dan doet hij alleen de basis, geen games en troep
<ynze> LEG UIT!!!!
<ynze> no games!
<ynze> no sh.....
<ynze> it.....
<ynze> De minima ISo s duseen sticky?
<ynze> hmmm
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> maar wat je ook doet, als je het vol zet met foto's dan word het systeem traag, vooral die oudere SSD's zijn traag als je ze meer dan 90% vult
<lordievader> ynze: Heb je nog een stapel lege cd's/dvd's?
<Fermata> lordievader: heeft die netbook een optisch station?
<OerHeks> nope
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee, maar ja voor een paar maanden kun je daar best wat data op parkeren.
<ynze> Oerheks: je hebt gelijk. Maar er verdwijnen nu een heleboel. Ik ga dat met de andere grotere pc doen.
<ynze> lordievader: ik heb geen cd's of dvd's...
<ynze> Eee PC.... en disks???
<OerHeks> hmm en er was nog iets met die eeepc serie, usb kan maar tot 16 gb?
<OerHeks> = max 8gb ?
<ynze> heb 8 Mb en 4 ...
<ynze> maar nieuwere versie...
<ynze> denk toch dat het een eenvoudigere versie van een linux wordt...
<ynze> (he, Gb dus)
<ynze> Ik kom uit de tijd van Kb...
<OerHeks> gooi er msdos op, dat is nu opensource
<ynze> eeeeeeeeeeehhhhh dos?
<OerHeks> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2111448/microsoft-publishes-ms-dos-word-for-windows-source-code.html
<ynze> even lezen....
<ynze> Oerheks: neh, geen windowsvoorgangerzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<pip_> can somebody tellme how i change the language of the os and help in to dutch??
<ynze> Misschien een voorstel voor een eenvoudige linux? klein en eenvoudig in gebruik.
<lordievader> pip_: Firstly, this is a Dutch support channel, see topic. Secondly, what flavour of Ubuntu are you using?
<OerHeks> systemsettings > language support en de rest wijst zich vanzelf
<OerHeks> en vooral apply systemwide doen
<pip_> ok krijg ik daarmee het hele os in het nederlands inclusief de hel die ik hard nodig heb
<OerHeks> Ja, en na dit updates doen
<pip_> ik ben nog maar een ubuntu groentje lol ik heb volgens de live cd versie 12.04 tls
<OerHeks> dat is mooi, die is nog ondersteund
<pip_> ik ben een beetje klaar met windows
<pip_> maar moet mijn weg nog even vinden in ubuntu
<ynze> lieden, mn batterijen raken leeg en een stekker duurt even..
<ynze> Ik sluit af en denk er weer over...
<pip_> ik vond t al lastig om de juiste versie met support te downlaoden
<OerHeks> https://ubuntu-manual.org/ in engels en nederlands
<ynze> tanks en groeten Oerheks en lordievader!
<OerHeks> succes ynze
<pip_> is het nodig om een firewall te installeren??
<lordievader> Success idd
<lordievader> pip_: Ligt eraan waar de machine komt/heen gaat.
<OerHeks> pip_, nee, firewall zit al ingebakken, alleen de gui Gufw is nog niet geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Note: Firewaal staat standaard niet aan.
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> leeg
<OerHeks> no rules rules :-D
<pip_> ik heb van het hele pc gebeuren nog weinig knowhow maar wordt al vanaf 2005 geteroriseerd
<lordievader> En inactief, ofwel als er iets naar een poort luistert kan het hele netwerk ermee verbinden.
<pip_> ik kon het met windows niet verhelpen of de bron te achterhalen dus doe nou een poging met ubuntu
<OerHeks> pip neem je tijd :-) ubuntu kent geen registratie-mailtjes-troep bij installeren, of codes, en alle updates gaan via 1 kanaal
<pip_> dus oerheks ik kan geen verkeerde updates ophalen??
<OerHeks> klopt, en je vergeet geen programma te updaten
<pip_> het is lastig maar waarchijnlijk moet ik bij mijn buren zijn die hebben een helkel aan me en er is er 1/2 werkzaam in de ict
<pip_> en ik ben een bouwvakker die er schoon genoeg van heeft
<OerHeks> Ge kunt hier altijd vragen stellen, of op het forum
<josspyker> zo moeilijk is het allemaal niet pip_
<pip_> ligt eraan wat je ervan SNAPT IK HEB VEEL GELEZEN OVER VERBINDINGEN EN NETWERKPROTOCOLLEN MAAR HOOR T BELLETJE RINKELEN MAAR WAAR DE BEL uit eindelijk habgt das de vraag
<pip_> ik heb nu de wifi van de modem uit en het lijkt nu minder te zijn
<lordievader> Mensen op irc houden niet echt van geschreeuw.
<pip_> in windows 7 gaf het netwerkcenrum ooit aan met 2 netwerken verbonden te zijn maar ik gebruik eigenlijk alleen lan kabel
<pip_> irc??
<lordievader> Internet Relay Chat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<bramgn> pip_: wat precies kon je met windows niet verhelpen?
<pip_> ik had steeds verbinding met een extern bureuablad en of bij apparaatbeheer meerdere shermen en keuyboards
<pip_> rpc noemt windows dat
<pip_> ik heb al zon 200 nieuwe wachtwoorden en 30 schone installatie s achter de rug dat haalt t plezier er best wel uit
<pip_> ik kan mijn facebook niet meer in en mijn accounts van g mail worden misbruikt
<bramgn> tjonge
<bramgn> kan me voorstellen dat je daar niet vrolijk van wordt
<pip_> kan ik met ubuntu software verkrijgen om dit te laten ophouden??
<pip_> helemaalniet bram
<pip_> helemaal ... is dat
<pip_> en ik wil alleen maar een muziekje luisteren en mailenb
<bramgn> maar je werkte dus met een remote desktop?
<bramgn> nou, ik denk dat je dat met ubuntu wel voor elkaar krijgt
<bramgn> heb je ubuntu inmiddels geïnstalleerd?
<pip_> windows gaf steeds als laatste gebruikte onderdeel aan rpc of verbinding met een externe projector of bureaublad
<pip_> ik deed niks meer as windows gebruiken maar dat leek de ene keer niet meer op de layout van windows en menu start veranderde compleet
<bramgn> vreemd
<pip_> zag er niet meer uit als windows en de desktop haalde updates op terwijl windows zei dat de verbinding met de server niet bevestigd kon worden
<bramgn> dan zou ik het ook niet meer vertrouwen
<pip_> ik vond in mijn recovery partitie 2 x een bot x09bot en een hpgobot en mijn pc naam was min winpc
<pip_> ik gebruik 2 schijven
<bramgn> heb je je data wel veilig kunnen stellen
<pip_> maar het totale volume van de schijven corenspondeerd niet met wat het stickertje op de hardware zegt ook al zo iets
<josspyker> dat is normaal
<lordievader> Dat heeft te maken met 1000 en 1024.
<pip_> ik ben alle fotos van mijn dochterje al kwijt incl wat muziek maar de plaatjes van mijn kleine zijn me goud waard maar zijn nu verloren ook de externe hdd chraschte
<bramgn> :(
<pip_> wat is normaal??
<lordievader> Fabrikanten gebruiken graag 1000 voor 1 kb, waar OS'en graag 1024 gebruiken.
<pip_> toen ik beide schijvenb in gebruik had verhuisde de data van de ene naar de andere
<pip_> er was opeens o schijf c geen besturingsprogramma meer
<pip_> savonds nog een nr vanb de pizaria gezocht en de volgende ochtend geen besturingssysteem meer
<pip_> das nog maar 1 gebeurtenis
<pip_> wat bedoelde jij met dat is normaal jos?
<bramgn> pip_: was de externe hdd niet meer benaderbaar?
<josspyker> zie wat lordievader schreef pip_
<pip_> hij leest m niet meer hoor dan alleen maar een paar keer een klikje en div usb mediums moeten steeds geformateerd worden voor ze funtioneren
<pip_> je bedoeld 1000 1025 jos?
<pip_> 1024
<pip_> ik weet niet wat vader daarmee bedoeld
<pip_> ik ben echt nog maar een geintresseerde beginneling
<bramgn> pip_: als hier je foto's van je dochter op staan, is het misschien waard om de defecte schijf naar een data recovery bedrijf te sturen
<pip_> bestaat er voor ubuntu een programma zoals wire shark
<lordievader> pip_: Wireshark is multiplatform.
<pip_> heb ik al overwoge maar heb de financiele middelen niet
<pip_> dat wil zeggebn??
<pip_> lordie
<pip_> ?
<bramgn> pip_: het kost inderdaad wat, bewaar de schijf gewoon.
<pip_> doe ik ook
<bramgn> pip_: wireshark is voor verschillende besturingssystemen beschikbaar, waaronder Ubuntu
<pip_> weten jullie welke software ik zou moeten instaleren om mijn netwer in kaart te brengen en daar over de controle te houden ??
<lordievader> ^ dat
<lordievader> pip_: iftop is daar best fijn voor.
<pip_> dus ik kan wireshark via t software centum downlaoden??
<lordievader> pip_: Ja.
<pip_> ik heb m gevonden in de lijst hoe downlaod ik t nu en hoe laat ik m mee opstarten??
<bramgn> is er geen download optie?
<pip_> ik heb m gedownload maar weet m niet aan te zetten op mijn lan verbinding eigenlijk weet ik er nog niet veel van alleen dat ik ze op wil slaan woor de meekijkende specialist\
<pip_> hoe krijg ik wireshark zover dse lan verbinding te analyseren
<OerHeks> grinnik
<pip_> wat moet ik nij interface invullen?
<josspyker> je kiest de netwerk kaart die je wilt capturen, meestal eth0
<josspyker> in een terminal tik eens ifconfig
<lordievader> pip_: Misschien zinnig om eerst eens met iftop te kijken wat voor een verbindingen je pc maakt (en hoeveel data erover gaat) voordat je aan een packet capture begint?
<pip_> ik krijg dan eht 0 en lo
<josspyker> eth0 moet je hebben
<pip_> ik weet nog niet noe ik t in moet stellen als ik bij interface eth0 invul verdwijnd wireshark en doet nog niks
<pip_> op mijn schijf met windows heeft een pc winkel m geinstallerd en ingeschaked \
<pip_>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 6c:62:6d:76:ba:51             inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::6e62:6dff:fe76:ba51/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:104091 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:58492 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:
<pip_> sorry foutje
<OerHeks> wat wil je dan met wireshark?
<bramgn> om een netwerkkaart live te kunnen captureren in wireshark, moet je het volgens mij met root privileges draaien.
<pip_> nou de pc service heeft m op mijn windows schijf geinstalleerd om de lan verbinding in de gaten te houden en evt een hacker te waarnemen iig dass wat ze tegen mij gezegt hebben
<pip_> ik wil dit ook voor elkaar krijgen zon netwerk monitor als ik met ubuntu werk
<pip_> achja werlk leer iig
<lord4163> pip_: sudo tcpdump -i eth0 of wireshark inderdaad
<lordievader> pip_: Packet capture lijkt me voor dat doel niet het effectiefst.
<lord4163> pip_: Ook een leuke is iftop
<pip_> ik hoor graag een effectievbere manier als je die weet
<Mira_> werkt het programma Aldfaer ook met Ubuntu?
<lordievader> pip_: Die heb ik je al twee keer gegeven, en lord4163 nu ook. iftop
<bramgn> pip_: ik denk eerlijk gezegd dat je eventuele kwaadaardige activiteit op je netwerk niet zo makkelijk zult herkennen
<lord4163> lordievader: Sorry niet gezien
<pip_> heb ik net gedaan in de terminaleth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 6c:62:6d:76:ba:51             inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::6e62:6dff:fe76:ba51/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:104091 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:58492 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisio
<lordievader> lord4163: No worries.
<lordievader> pip_: ifconfig != iftop
<lord4163> Mira_: Niet dat ik weet, maar je kan hem denk ik emuleren met Wine
<Mira_> hoe zou ik dan mijn gegevens moeten overzetten?
<pip_> if top is niet geinstalleerd zegt ie
<lordievader> pip_: Die is ook niet standaard geinstalleerd: sudo apt-get install iftop
<Mira_> wat is emulgeren?
<Mira_> emuleren
<pip_> mijn excuses voor de beperkte kennis lordie
<lordievader> pip_: Geeft niet, iedereen begint ergens.
<bramgn> Emulgeren is het met behulp van een emulgator vergemakkelijken van het mengen van twee stoffen die normaliter niet met elkaar zouden mengen
<lord4163> Mira_: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emulator
<pip_> lordie dat wat je eerder typte is dat een comando voor de terminal?
<lordievader> pip_: Inderdaad ;)
<lord4163> pip_: Ja moet je overigens wel installeren sudo apt-get install iftop && sudo iftop
<pip_> vanaf sudo cpoieeren en dan plakken?
<lord4163> Jep
<lordievader> pip_: Alles achter de : in je terminal plempen.
<lord4163> lordievader: ?
<lord4163> laat maar, ben moe zit niet op te letten.
<lordievader> lord4163: Hehe, hebben we allemaal wel eens.
<pip_> instellen van iftop geeft de terminal aan
<pip_> processing triggers for man -db en dan stopt ie
<pip_> eth0: You don't have permission to capture on that device (socket: Bewerking niet toegestaan)
<lordievader> pip_: Start heb eens met sudo: sudo iftop -i eth0
<pip_> heb ik gedaan
<pip_> volgens mij staat daar de chat freenode en 2 x mijn provider en t ip adress van mijn modem
<lordievader> Klinkt aannemelijk.
<pip_> net stond er ook nog ee ander ip maar ben die nu kwijt
<lordievader> Though, 2x je provider kan vreemd zijn, welke poort? (mogelijk moet je de vlag -P aanzetten.
<lordievader> )
<pip_> kan je bij ubuntu ook een kladbord gebruiken?
<pip_> wordpad of zoiets
<pip_> dan kan ik zon comando bewaren heb ik mss nog wel s wat aan
<bramgn> goed idee
<lordievader> pip_: Commando's worden al bewaard in je bash history file. ~/.bash_history of iets dergelijks.
<josspyker> klopt, type maar eens history in de terminal
<pip_> kan daar nu niet meer typen zie enkel de ips en geen mogelijkheid meer om te typen csn1 en csn 2 is van mijn provider poort nr zie ik niet
<pip_> maar uhh waar kan je een kladblok openen ?
<pip_> ik voel me een echte kneus nu met al die vragen
<lordievader> pip_: Als je Ubuntu gebruikt is het gedit.
<pip_> ok ik wou t nog s op n documentje zetten dan kan ik r ook een beschrijving aan maken die ik begrijp lol
<lordievader> pip_: Check, dan moet je gedit hebben idd.
<pip_> bij je laatste comando zegt ie toegang geweigerd lordie
<lordievader> pip_: Het laatste commando?
<pip_> prob@asser:~$ ~/.bash_history bash: /home/prob/.bash_history: Toegang geweigerd prob@asser:~$
<lordievader> Nu probeer je je history file uit te voeren. (En hij heeft geen x flag) Open die file eens in gedit: gedit ~/.bash_history
<pip_> maar kan je me ook zeggen wat i k met ifconfig kan in mijn situatie ?deze laat de beschikbare verbindingen zien of niet?
<lordievader> pip_: iftop, niet ifconfig, laat huidige openstaande verbindingen zien.
<lordievader> En als je hem met vlag -P start laat hij ook src-/dst-port zien.
<OerHeks> "Commando's worden al bewaard in je bash history file. ~/.bash_history of iets dergelijks." maar niet op een live cd
<pip_> ik heb m niet meer op live cd maar geinstaleerd
<pip_> live(eth0): eth0: You don't have permission to capture on that device (socket: Bewerking niet toegestaan) prob@asser:~$ -p prob@asser:~$ iftop -p: opdracht niet gevonden prob@asser:~$ interface: eth0 interface:: opdracht niet gevonden prob@asser:~$ IP address is: 192.168.2.1 IP: opdracht niet gevonden prob@asser:~$ MAC address is: 6c:62:6d:76:ba:51 MAC: opdracht niet gevonden prob@asser:~$ pcap_open_live(eth0): eth0: You don't have p
<pip_> en nou??
<pip_> pcap_open_live(eth0): eth0: You don't have permission to capture on that device (socket: Bewerking niet toegestaan)
<OerHeks> misschien eens lezen over sudo?
<pip_> zijn er verder nog mogelijkheden kwa programmas waarmee n beginner iets kan binnen ubuntu
<pip_> ?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Sudo
<pip_> waar lezen
<lordievader> Misschien ook eerst eens inlezen op command lines.
<OerHeks> die wireshark moet als root uitgevoerd worden
<lordievader> pip_: Wireshark zou ik niet aan beginnen als ik jou was. De output daarvan is redelijk complex. Je hebt toch echt wat netwerk kennis nodig wil je daar zinnige conclusies uit trekken.
<lordievader> pip_: En meer leesvoer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pip_> klopt t dat ik net door t kopieren van de comandos het beheer han t systeem uit handen heb gegeven??
<josspyker> nee
<pip_> in de help vond ik terug dat je sudo eigenlijk niet hoeft te gebruiken
<pip_> sudo is een comando dat alle comandows mogelijk maakt voor de eerste gebruiker als ik het goed begrijp maar hoe weet ik nou zeker dat ik dat ben als je steeds last hebt van gehack
<pip_> en heb begrepen dat ik niet zomaar alles in moet voeren das een ding
<pip_> jos?
<josspyker> de mensen in dit kanaal kan je wel vertrouwen hoor. Als iemand een verkeerd commando geeft dan valt het snel op
<josspyker> ik weet niet wat jou probleem is, maar als iemand ubuntu kan hacken dan komt hij van goede huize. Ubuntu/linux is ook kwetsbaar maar niet zo erg als windows
<pip_> ik weet er niks van iig te weinig ik lees en leer er graag over maar het beveiligings centrum van windows en bv de firewall zijn wat makkelijker te begrijpen en te bereiken voor mij is het een compleet nieuwe omgeving in ubuntu
<pip_> en ben na oneidig veel installaties wat teleurgesteld in windows
<pip_> zeker als ik t savonds afsluit en in de ochtend is t besturingssysteem verdwenen
<josspyker> lijkt mij wat vreemd, maar goed
<OerHeks> klinkt als 'batterij van moederbord leeg'
<josspyker> alleen als er geen andere power source aanwezig is
<pip_> luister jos degene die mij hackt weet ook de verbindingfen van mijn smart phone te besturen en er kosten mee te maken en ik heb pas 5 keer een nieuwe aan moeten schaffen
<pip_> leek mij ook vreemd maar heb t zien gebeuren
<pip_> waar moet jje zijn om gebruik te kunnen maken van de lts ?
<josspyker> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<josspyker> kies 12.04 lts
<pip_> die heb ik erop zitten maar bedoelde eigen lijk waar je de suport vind
<pip_> ?
<OerHeks> Hier, en op het forum.
<OerHeks> en in de man pages
<lordievader> Er zal ook wel ergens paid support zijn, als je dat wilt.
<lordievader> Maar het meeste is gebaseerd op vrijwilligers.
<pip_> ok dan weet ik dat ook dus op deze chat pagina moet ik kunnen vertrouwen??
<mandje> ja. alleen OerHeks is wat dubieus.
<pip_> dubieus
<pip_> ik werd al een beetje panisch toen ik las over sudo
<josspyker> hehe
<lordievader> sudo is fijn :)
<pip_> ik wil mijn grote vriend neiet te makkelijk maken en dan toch geloof /blijf ik goed van vertrouwen
<josspyker> OerHeks is te vertrouwen hoor. Alleen moet je uitkijken als hij teveel appeltaart heeft gegeten
<pip_> dat kan ik nooit beoordelen want dat zie ik niet
<mandje> was ik nou gekickt of zat ik weer dom te klikken?
<OerHeks>  
<lordievader> mandje: Het tweede :P 26-22:28 -!- mandje [~gerry@546B270D.cm-12-4a.dynamic.ziggo.nl] has left #ubuntu-nl []
<pip_> maar kani
<pip_> ik mijn systeem met ubuntu nog verder beveiligen of .........?
<pip_> weet niet waar ik moet beginnen maar wel wat ik wil
<josspyker> is niet echt nodig
<OerHeks> Je kan je /home/ encrypten, en nog sterker is je hele ubuntu encrypten, maar gaat er dan iets mis, ...
<pip_> waar vind ik de firewall terug dan en evt beveiligings opties
<josspyker> sudo ufw enable
<lordievader> De beste beveiliging is het systeem uitzetten en niet gebruiken... Maarja, daarop doel je denk ik niet.
<josspyker> waar ufw Ubuntu fire Wall is
<lordievader> josspyker: Het staat voor Uncomplicated Firewall...
<OerHeks> lordievader, niet aan een netwerk hangen, bedoel je?
<josspyker> lordievader, je hebt gelijk
<lordievader> OerHeks: Nog 1 stap verder, niet gebruiken.
<pip_> nee dat niet  ik wil graag leren over pc en netwerken ik ben door het gekut van af 2005 tot nu wel erg geintreseerd geraakt in hoe t allemaal werkt
<josspyker> lange leer curve
<t1mp> lordievader: dat klopt wel maar "niet gebruiken" lijkt me niet echt zinvol advies :)
<lordievader> iptables wordt moeilijk gevonden vandaar ufw. Vraag mij af of ufw ook iptables zijn opvolger gaat supported.
<josspyker> ik wou niet eens beginnen over iptables, dat is niet te doen voor een leek
<pip_> wt niet gebruiken?
<OerHeks> joh, gewoon gufw installeren en aanzetten
<OerHeks> met sudo
<lordievader> pip_: Negeer wat ik zei, het was maar een grap.
 * lordievader gaat maar eens naar bed.
<lordievader> Slaap lekker iedereen. Success pip.
<mandje> ik probeer al vanaf 1989 iets te snappen van linux. zag het geboren worden toen. had je een 386 voor nodig, linux. en ik had maar een 286. :(
<mandje> virtuele registers of zoiets. de 386 was een trukendoos.
<pip_> maar in mijn situatie is het dan wel wijs om de fireall aan te hebben ??of nog te zetten ?
<pip_> van de helptekst wordt ik niet veel wijzer
<josspyker> heb je nog een oude pc/laptop liggen?
<pip_> hoeft niet perse lijkt er te staan maar is het veiliger of maak je er alleen maar weer een kwetsbaarheid bij?
<josspyker> ?
<pip_> hoezo?
<OerHeks> over firewall heb je in het begin al gevraagd, dacht ik.
<josspyker> ubuntu is redelijk veilig
<pip_> maar bij een heel verleden aan computer tereur fw aanzetten of?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuFirewall
<OerHeks> nee, zet hem niet aan omdat wij dat zeggen, of in de wiki staat.
<pip_> beetje lastig beslissen zo ik hoopte eigenlijk een goeg advies te verkrijgen en wat wel of niet te doen simpelweg omdat ik zover nog niet ben kwa kennis
<pip_> maar ubuntu was volgens de site gebriuiksvriendelijk en zo ...?
<pip_> maar ik vind de keuzes lastig
<pip_> en mis eigenlijk de aanbevelingen die je bv in windows help en beveiligingscentrum hebt
<pip_> maar heb daarvan ook al geleerd dat als je niet op de juiste wijze instaleerd je nog niks aan t beveiligingscentrum hebt omdat t dan nog lasm li gt
<bramgn> pip_: waarom denk je dat je iets moet wijzigen in de standaard configuratie van ubuntu? Het kan uiteraard, maar ik denk dat je het jezelf niet moeilijker moet maken dan het is.
<bramgn> ubuntu is door veel knappe koppen in elkaar gezet en de standaard configuratie voldoet voor de meeste mensen.
<pip_> ik wil t niet moeilijk maken maar ik heb uist na t lezen van en over ubuntu gekozen om het te instaleren ipv windows
<bramgn> en daarmee heb je jezelf al veel werk uit handen genomen, gezien de meeste malware zich richt op windows gebruikers
<pip_> voor mij is het een nieuwe plek met een hoop mogelijkheden zoals ik dat nu zie mis alleen de tom tom om er doorheen te komen en makkelijk de weg te vinden
<pip_> snap je wat ik zeg ?
<pip_> ik heb de laatste jaren 4 x een pc vervangen omdat die steeds  naar de klote liepen  en de instalatie cd bijna standaard in de cdrom drive moesten zitten om op te starten ben wat voorzichtig nu
<pip_> en wil het maximaal veilig hebben
<pip_> weet ook niet of er antivirus programma op moet of kan>?
<pip_> of dat t er al bij in zit ?
<bramgn> ik weet niet wat je van plan bent om te doen, maar ik gebruik linux al meer dan 10 jaar op mijn desktop en heb nog nooit antivirus software nodig gehad.
<josspyker> antivirus is alleen handig als je win boxen in je netwerk hebt hangen
<josspyker> zoveel linux virussen zijn er nou ook weer niet
<pip_> was wat is een winbox?
<josspyker> computer met windows als os
<pip_> ik had ook een antivirus die hacken tegen zou moeten gaan maar volgens de boekjes hacken de meeeste vanaf een linux os systeem
<pip_> ik wil weten wie me al zo lang loopt te klote n en hem opmerken als die binnenkomt
<pip_> en er wat aan kunnen doen
<Fermata> wie was dat dan?
<pip_> geen idee
<pip_> kan iedereen zijn
<bramgn> en wat doet die hacker dan
<pip_> mijn prive verstoren
<pip_> das t vervelenste
<pip_> voor de rest heeft ie voor mij een nieuwe hobbie ontwikkeld iig iets waar ik in geintereseerd ben
<bramgn> da's dan weer positief
<pip_> als ik ubuntu afsluit blijven de starter balk links en de bureaubladvensters dan opgeslagen ?
<pip_> dat wel maar wil nog zo veel weten en zie t begin maar niet
<bramgn> ik denk het wel
<pip_> wat denk je wel?
<bramgn> ik denk dat als jij ubuntu afsluit, de wijzigingen die je aan je bureaublad hebt aangebracht, opgeslagen zijn
<bramgn> ik gebruik zelf geen ubuntu, waardoor ik het je niet kan garanderen
<pip_> ok
<pip_> is er nog een linux systeem wat beter is voor een leek
<pip_> als ubuntu met iets meer help en duidelijkheid?
<bramgn> ik denk dat ubuntu prima voldoet voor iemand die net instapt in de linux wereld
<pip_> ok bram
<bramgn> Over het algemeen heb je in Linux vaker en directer te maken met de hardware dan bijv. in Windows, omdat die je daar grotendeels voor afschermt met vriendelijke menu's en dialoogvensters.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-27
<jpjacobs> Hey allemaal!
<OerHeks> hoi jpjacobs
<jpjacobs> Ik heb hier Ubuntu-Gnome lopen (best tevreden van) maar Gnome foefelt precies its met mijn dialoogskes. Bv. het rechterklik menu popt op aan de andere kant van het scherm etc
<jpjacobs> is er een manier om gnome te laten weten van mijn Matlab vensters af te blijven?
<OerHeks> :-( geen idee
<bramgn> jpjacobs: het kan nooit kwaad om je systeem up-to-date te brengen om daarna gnome opnieuw op te starten
<OerHeks> de wiki meld dat matlab niet echt geschreven is voor 12.04+ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<jpjacobs> bramgn: mijn systeem is up to date :p
<jpjacobs> dat matlab een draak van een programma is wist ik al langer, maar 'k heb het nu eenmaal nodig
<jpjacobs> Maar 't is echt een gnome issue, want Fluxbox doet het niet
<mvn071> jpjacobs, er ook een aantal matlab achtigen de open zijn, misschien kun je iets met sage, rstudio of julia
<mvn071> evt kan je las het om berekeningen gaat ook zonder x matlab draaien
<mvn071> las/als
<pip> stil hier ik had een vraag?
<jpjacobs> tuurlijk
<pip> of kan ik nog ergens anders terecht
<jpjacobs> vraag maar
<jpjacobs> vragen is gratis ;)
<pip> ik heb vanochtend de firewal aangezet met de terminal maar hoe kan ik t programma openen  om evt wat aan de firewal aan te passen ik kan m nergens vinden of openen
<jpjacobs> der is standaard geen gui voor firewall dingen in Ubuntu denk ik
<pip> de firewal zit er volgens de help wel in bij inatalatie maar is uitgeschakeld
<pip> en in de help zeggen ze om m te openen klik op de link  en vervolgens gebeurd er niks
<pip> dus jij zegt ook dat de firewall niet nodig is ?
<pip> ikheb al een poos gezeur via mijn modem met windows 7 dat shakeld hij /zij/programmatje t hele beveiligings beleid om zeep
<pip> ik heb net ubuntu en wil m potdicht hebben
<pip> vandaar d8 ik firewall aan
<f1ct10n> pip, je kan ook eens kijken naar ufw met gufw (gui)
<pip> via de terminal?
<f1ct10n> als je alleen de terminal gebruikt heb je idd geen gui nodig, dan zal je het in het config bestand moeten aanpassen
<pip> hij zegt dat ie niet geinstaleerd is
<pip> mar heb dat vanochtend aan gezet
<pip> gebruikt er niemand van jullie een firewall op ubuntu?
<f1ct10n> zo nu en dan
<f1ct10n> als ie aangeeft niet geinstalleerd te zijn doe dan ff voor de zekerheid een sudo apt-get install uwf
<pip> k had via windows altijd gezeur met externe bureaubladen en extern beheer .....
<f1ct10n> voor wat extra info betreffende rules instellen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<pip> als t goed is is ie nou geinstaleerd kan ik m nou wel terugvinden met de starter
<pip> ?
<f1ct10n> je gebruikte toch de terminal?
<pip> ja heb dat gedaan  en heb m net aangezet  als ik de firewall open vanuit de starter is de status nog steeds uit
<f1ct10n> sudo ufw enable
<pip> zou opnieuw opstarten niet helpen?
<f1ct10n> nee, lijkt me niet. Is geen windows ;-)
<pip> lol
<f1ct10n> wat krijg je te zien als je het volgende probeert: sudo ufw status verbose
<pip> vind t een beetje lastig in de help index waarschuwen ze dat je sudo niet moet gebruiken
<f1ct10n> je zal toch extra rechten nodig hebben om je firewall te managen (en terecht).
<pip> ik heb al wel wat ervaring met forums  niet hier maar ben voorzichtig
<pip> ja das waar
<f1ct10n> maar lees anders voor de zekerheid het volgende maar eens na: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<pip> Status: actief Loggen: on (low) Standaard: deny (binnenkomend), allow (uitgaand)
<f1ct10n> Status: Actief, das dus goed de firewall staat aan
<pip> is die pagina er ook in nl
<pip> vreemd want de aplicatie in de starter zegt niet actief bij de status
<pip> flct welke aplicaties zijn er om evt toegang via t netwerk te controleren en die niet geaut toegang melden
<f1ct10n> nmap
<pip> kan dat via de starter?
<f1ct10n> nmap werkt via de terminal maar er is een een gui voor te vinden
<pip> of software center of is dat al geinstaleerd ?
<f1ct10n> nmap is niet default op Ubuntu geinstalleerd
<pip> maar kan ik t dan via t softwarecentum instaleren?
<f1ct10n> ik verwacht van wel
<f1ct10n> persoonlijk vind ik sudo apt-get install nmap    wat sneller
<pip> moet ik nmap s14 hebben of gewoon nmap?
<f1ct10n> gewoon nmap
<pip> de terminal heeft t er ook over dat ik mappen moet verwijderen apt get autoremove
<pip> das weer een terminaal comando toch?
<f1ct10n> ja dat klopt
<bramgn> pip waar ben je in hemelsnaam mee bezig?
<pip> ik luister en probeer wat te leren
<bramgn> nmap is redelijk geavanceerde tool voor penetration test doeleinden.. wat probeer je te bereiken?
<pip> nou ik vroeg of er een aplicatie was die toegng herkend en er een melding van maakt
<bramgn> de meldingen die je voorbij ziet komen met autoremove zijn niet afkomstig van de terminal maar van apt-get.
<pip> ik heb net een dag of 2 ubuntu omdat ik met windows net zo goed de desktop op straat had kunnen zetten
<f1ct10n> pip, dacht dat je jouw firewall/open porten wilde checken
<bramgn> ik zou dan eerder aan tripwire denken, maar ik betwijfel of je uberhaubt bereikt wat je hoopt te bereiken...
<pip> de firewal geeft aan inkomend deny en uigaand alow
<bramgn> ik wil je enthousiasme niet ontnemen, maar je haalt je veel op de hals door geavanceerde software te downloaden
<f1ct10n> als je uitgaand ook helemaal dicht zet mag je ook niet meer naar buiten connecten, en zal je irc chat ook wegvallen ;-)
<bramgn> zonder je eerst goed in te lezen wat het is/doet ... en of je uberhaubt een hacker in je thuis-netwerkje hebt die ongein uihaalt
<pip> dus nmap maar weer weg
<f1ct10n> Denk ook dat bramgn gelijkt heeft
<pip> dat heb ik zeker al vanaf 2005
<pip> hoe krijg ik er nmap weeer af dan?
<f1ct10n> sudo apt-get remove nmap
<bramgn> en hoe merk je dat bijv. op jouw ubuntu computer?
<f1ct10n> als er echt een hacker in zit dan zal je dat niet zo goed merken aangezien een beetje hacker zn sporen zal opruimen.
<f1ct10n> je zou kunnen beginnen om je auth logs in de gaten te houden
<f1ct10n> kijk maar eens rond in /var/log/
<bramgn> ubuntu (en linux) kun je vergelijken met een raceauto die 1) ontzettend krachtig is; en 2) je *moet* weten hoe het werkt alvorens je van alles probeert
<haraldvdlaan> En zonder nmap kan je altijd nog kijken of je poorten open hebt staan hoor.
<pip> t zit  in mijn netwerk mijn smartfhone belt en smst vanzelf en schaked zelf wifi in of alle verbinding ineens te laten verdwijnen
<bramgn> pip: je zou een bedrijf in de hand kunnen nemen die jouw thuisnetwerk onderzoekt op malafide activiteiten
<haraldvdlaan> netstat -tulp
<haraldvdlaan> ligt het dan niet aan je telefoon ?
<bramgn> haraldvdlaan: het heeft echt geen zin om willekeurig (maar juiste) commando's te roepen zonder dat iemand weet wat het eigenlijk doet of welke uitvoer hij uberhaubt kan verwachten
<pip> ze hebben op de windows wireshark op de wondows schijf
<bramgn> pip: als je met dergelijke problemen worstelt, raad ik het je alleen maar meer aan om professionele hulp te zoeken.
<lordievader> haraldvdlaan: Poorten openstaan is niet hetzelfde als dingen die op een poort luisteren. Netstat laat het tweede zien niet het eerste.
<haraldvdlaan> lordievader: dat laat netstat -tulp wel zien maar dat terzijde
<pip> die profesionele hulp zegt dat de politie er mee aan de gang moet
<pip> en die geloven t wel
<pip> die helpen niks
<pip> deze chat is toch ook proffesioneel?
<bramgn> professioneel als in wij worden betaald voor het bieden van ondersteuning? Nee.
<pip> ok
<pip> ik had gehoopt dat er een aplicatie was die toegang opmerkt en dat ook aan mij  doorgeeft
<haraldvdlaan> pip: Je geeft aan dat je smartphone belt en smst zonder dat jij iets doet. Kan het dan niet aan je telefoon liggen ?
<pip> nee het is mijn 6e toestel
<pip> met dezelfde problemen
<haraldvdlaan> android ?
<bramgn> pip: installeer jij wel eens applicaties op je telefoon die afkomstig zijn van niet betrouwbare bronnen?
<Fermata> Op Android is ook software uit vertrouwbare bron vaak onbetrouwbaar, gezien de enorme lijsten van permissies vaak.
<pip> als ik hier binnen wandel springt t toestel in een terminal er gebeuren alleerlij wijzigingen en de smartphone wordt spyfhone
<bramgn> Wow.
<haraldvdlaan> ik denk dat je echt aan je telefoon ligt dan.
<f1ct10n> misschien dan tijd voor een factory reset en dan ff geen nieuwe extra apps installeren
<pip> wifi status veranderen bluetooth mijn sms bewerken  en doorsturen gegevens verzamelen en doorsturen geluid opnemen en door sturen
<Fermata> Klinkt als een malafide app met te veel permissies.
<pip> ik heb t met de leen toestellen van de provider ook
<Fermata> Heb je toevallig zaklampapps e.d. geïnstalleerd?
<f1ct10n> controleer ook ff of je router nog wel dicht staat, zorg er ook voor dat UPNP uit staat
<pip> nee niks geinstaleerd
<pip> heb in t begin eens whatsapp gehad
<pip> maar das ook niks
<pip> de wlan /wifi staat als t goed is uit nu
<bramgn> Ik zou om te beginnen een apart netwerk opzetten waarvan je 100% zeker weet dat dit veilig is. Vervolgens voeg je apparaten toe, totdat jij denkt dat het misgaat.
<haraldvdlaan> Even een vraag maar hoe weet jij dat er dingen worden opgenomen ?
<pip> ik kon gedeeltes van gesprekken op de pc op bv marktplaats of google lezen
<pip> en das geen geintje
<Fermata> Heb je een voorbeeld van zo'n gesprek?
<pip> gewoon huisje boompje beetje gesprekken
<pip> niks bijzonders
<pip> en ik weet niet hoe ik mijn eigen netwerk opzet
<bramgn> iemand bood jouw gesprekken te koop aan?
<pip> nee dat niet
<pip> maar in de advertentie tekst mijn naam of iets wat ik gezegd had een uurtje eerder
<pip> beetje freaky situatie
<pip> ik vind het knap ?
<Fermata> En die gesprekken vonden plaats op?
<bramgn> of bedoel je die advertenties die je woontplaats tonen? "Hey, ik woon ook <naam_plaats>. Heb je zin in een afspraakje?"
<Fermata> Je computer, Facebook, WhatsApp?
<pip> nee die bedoel ik niet
<pip> de internet exploren gaf ook steeds aan dat de website verkeerde certificaten had
<bramgn> gebruik allereerst een andere browser.
<haraldvdlaan> installeer eens firefox of chrome
<Fermata> Die gesprekken vonden dus plaats in Windows?
<pip> ik werk nu met firefox in ubuntu
<Fermata> Ik ben verward.
<bramgn> waarschuwingen van "verkeerde certificaten" is verder niets vreemds aan
<haraldvdlaan> als je die waarschuwingen krijgt op bekende site wel ;)
<f1ct10n> idd
<pip> hij leide me van de pagina af na dat je de site opgekomen was
<f1ct10n> dat zou ook een hoop verklaren ;-)
<bramgn> pip: klinkt als malware in je browser/systeem... waar ik me niet over verbaas eerlijk gezegd.
<pip> ik wist niet dat dat allemaal kon
<Fermata> Gepersonaliseerde advertenties op basis van chatgedrag in bijvoorbeeld Facebook zouden alles al verklaren.
<pip> waarom  verbaasd t je niet bram?
<f1ct10n> maar zoals bramgn al eerder had aangegeven, waarschijnlijk het beste om alles weer ff apart opnieuw in te richten. Gewoon ff met een schone lei beginnen. Om malware en andere rommel uit te sluiten
<pip> ik gebruik geen facebook
<lordievader> Dit klinkt ook enigzins als een man in the middle attack.
<Fermata> Succes verder.
<pip> de pc is schoongemaakt
<Fermata> Ik vind het allemaal vaag, maar denk niet dat de fout bij een derde partij ligt.
<pip> heb nu 1 schijf met w7 en 1 met ubuntu
<pip> ik weet t zeker fermata
<Fermata> Oké.
<pip> ik heb al 4 harde schijven moeten vervangen en 2 laptops enz enz
<pip> wat is een man in de middle attack
<bramgn> pip: het verbaast me niet, gezien de problemen die je hebt
<bramgn> "everybody has a facebook account, except some people don't know their password yet"
<pip> wat bedoel je ermee bram
<rysh> pip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man-in-the-middle_attack
<bramgn> is het niet duidelijk? facebook weet zo veel van iedereen, ook mensen zonder accounts.
<bramgn> maar dat terzijde
<pip> ik ga er van tussen heb de pagina opgeslagen lees m later door
<pip> iig bedankt
<bramgn> succes verder
<Fermata> Succes.
<f1ct10n> ja succes
<lordievader> Wellicht is een firewall wel zinnig voor hem, zijn poort 80 en 8080 zijn filtered niet closed.
<Fermata> Ik snap er geen zak van, eerlijk gezegd.
<f1ct10n> beetje vaag allemaal, maar klinkt niet best.
<Fermata> Behalve een dosis paranoia en/of een gecomprommiteerd netwerk/systeem ergens.
<bramgn> ik snap zijn problemen ook niet, maar ik snap wel dat hem meer vertellen dan nodig alleen maar voor onnodig meer vragen en verwarring zorgt.
<lordievader> Ergens denk ik dat ie loopt te trollen. Data van de ene op de andere dag compleet verdwenen?
<bramgn> da's niet negatief bedoeld, maar zo iemand heeft serieus meer aan een "internet security for dummies"
<bramgn> of "internet for dummies"
<Fermata> Zoals netstat en de suggestie een eigen netwerk aan te leggen.  Niet zo zinvol.
<bramgn> inderdaad
<bramgn> behalve het losse netwerk wat mijn suggestie was :-)
<lordievader> Maargoed, als hij daadwerkelijk slachtoffer is van een mitm attack is het best vervelend.
<Fermata> bramgn: daar lijkt pip me niet toe in staat.
<Fermata> Da's geen waardeoordeel, begrijp me niet verkeerd.
<bramgn> maar het lijkt me zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat hij of wie dan ook slachtoffer is van een persoonlijke aanval welke hij omschrijft
<Fermata> Daarom verdenk ik ook eerder paranoia en PEBKAC/FUD.
<bramgn> 6 telefoons
<jpjacobs> weet iemand hier hoe een corrupte HD te repareren?
<haraldvdlaan> Ja dan heeft iemand het echt op hem gemunt ;)
<jpjacobs> de FAT bootsector is kapot, evenals de backup ervan
<Fermata> Of op haar.
<jpjacobs> na een windows crash en uitzetten met de knop wordt ie dus niet meer herkend
<haraldvdlaan> Indeed of haar.
<bramgn> soms help je iemand door eerst na te gaan waarom iemand iets vraagt
<Fermata> Dat is gebeurd.
<Fermata> Alleen daar werd niks duidelijker door.
<Fermata> Integendeel, zelfs.
<bramgn> lordievader: het zou zo maar kunnen dat iemand loopt te trollen inderdaad
<bramgn> jpjacobs: ik zou in die situatie me richten op het veilig stellen van de nog aanwezige data, in plaats van het redden van de disk
<bramgn> m.a.w. doe niet iets waardoor de schade groter wordt
<jpjacobs> volgens mij scheelt er fysiek niks met de schijf
<jpjacobs> en er is nog een week-oude backup van
<Fermata> Als het een troll is, worden we ten minste van de straat gehouden met ons allen.
<jpjacobs> dus een massa data is het niet, maar als het enigsinds kan zou ik het graag repareren
<bramgn> jpjacobs: als je de luxe (lees ruimte) hebt, zou je een image kunnen trekken van de schijf, om daar vervolgens de data van af te halen.
<bramgn> jpjacobs: disclaimer: ik ben geen expert, dus als het erg waardevolle data is, zou je een bedrijf kunnen inschakelen die gericht is op data recovery
<jpjacobs> neu neu, t'is niet zo een belanrijke data
<jpjacobs> gewoon, 't is de schijf van mijn vriendin, en 't zou wel cool zijn te slagen in mijn opzet
<bramgn> jpjacobs: met de tool photorec kun je een partitie scannen op bekende bestandstypen en deze laten opslaan op een externe locatie
<bramgn> Fermata: het zorgt inderdaad wel voor leven in de brouwerij :)
<jpjacobs> yep
<jpjacobs> probleem is dat je der geen bestandsnamen mee uitkrijgt
<bramgn> dat is zo, inderdaad
<ikweer> beste ...ik heb vandaag al een aantal keer de firewal ingeschakeld maar na t wegklikken van het venster staat ie gewoonweer uit
<bramgn> hoi pip
<ikweer> hoe los ik dat op en hoe laat ik m mee opstarten ?
<ikweer> hoi bram
<bramgn> ik kan je daar helaas niet mee helpen, misschien iemand anders?
<ikweer> das lamggeleden he
<ikweer> lang
<bramgn> 2 uur en 43 minuten
<ikweer> ja kan kloppen
<ikweer> ik vond ook nog een engelstalige paginadie er over gaat hoe je ubuntu moet beveiligen weet jij die in t nederlands ?
<ikweer> waar ik dan moet zijn
<bramgn> welke pagina is dat?
<ikweer> die kwam ik tegen op google
<lordievader> ikweer: Hoe heb je je firewall aangezet?
<ikweer> met de terminal
<ikweer> en sudo ervoor
<lordievader> ikweer: Welk commando?
<ikweer> sudo ufw enable
<lordievader> ikweer: Oke, kun je de output van "sudo ufw status verbose" pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<ikweer> heb ik gedaan maar wat heb ik gedaan nu?
<lordievader> ikweer: Ik mis een paste? Ik wil graag die output zien maar wel via http://paste.ubuntu.com, niet hierin pasten.
<ikweer> ok
<ikweer> heb t geplakt
<lordievader> ikweer: Klik op paste --> kopieer de url hiernaartoe.
<ikweer> mar de status van de firewal is nog niet ingeschakeld
<ikweer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7164004/
<jpjacobs> der was iets anders voor ubuntu dacht ik, een frontend voor ufw
<lordievader> ikweer: Firewall is wel actief.
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Doel je op gufw?
<jpjacobs> ah nee, sorry, blijkt ufw te zijn :P
<lordievader> hehe ;)
<ikweer> ok als ik m wil openen via de starter zegt ie wat anders
<lordievader> Waar heb je het over?
<ikweer> als ik bij het snelstart de firewal open zegt ie dat de status is uitgeschakeld
<chupolo> Ik he problemen om mijn printer aan de praat te krijgen. Is een Dell printer en heb deze ook bijgevoegd, maar als ik de printopdracht geef dan beweegt er niet. Kan iemand daar mijn mee helpen?
<lordievader> ikweer: Doel je op gufw? Ik geloof namelijk dat gufw en ufw het wel vaker oneens waren. Een van de redenen dat ik gufw heb geditched.
<ikweer> klinkt stom maar denk dt ik die bedoel
<ikweer> dat firewal programma met het blauwe logo
<ikweer> waar je de regels toe kan voegen en zo
<ikweer> maar zoals ie in paste staat staan ie meximaal dicht?
<ikweer> maximaal
 * lordievader is gufw redelijk vergeten.
<lordievader> ikweer: Hebben we het over dit geval: http://gufw.org/
<ikweer> ja dat  is m
<ikweer> lordie  ik kan in t engels een pagina over ubuntu te beveiligen  weet jij waar ik die kan vinden in t nederlands ?
<lordievader> Ik zit nu te denken dat gufw best zijn eigen regeltjes zou kunnen schrijven, en dat hij aan de hand daarvan bepaald of die aanstaan. Ofwel het zou best kunnen dat gufw niet gerelateerd is aan ufw.
<lordievader> ikweer: Meh Nederlands. Ik weet niet veel in het Nederlands te vinden. Dingen in het Engels zijn vaak uitgebreider en beter te begrijpen.
<ikweer> als je het engels goed beheerst wel ja mss
<ikweer> stond beveiliging van ubuntu bij,een netwerk maken
<ikweer> en dat soort onderwerpen  over het configureren van ubuntu
<ikweer> v
<eugene_> hoi
<ikweer> hallo
<eugene_> hoe schakel ik de coekies uit/
<eugene_> ?
<eugene_> ??
<eugene_> cookies
<eugene_> hallo
<eugene_> hoi ikweer
<Fermata> eugene_: in de instellingen van Firefox kan je naar het kopje Privacy gaan.
<Fermata> Oke dan niet.
<bramgn> zucht
<lordzett> lo
<Fermata> Geduld is toch iets lastigs  :\
<Fermata> Ha lordzett.
<lordzett> hallo Fermata
<bramgn> cookies zijn evil, ze moeten uitschakeld worden
<lordzett> wees gerust ik verlaat niet voor dat ik antwoord heb op mijn
<lordzett> vraafg
<NoirX> hoi
<bramgn> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-28
<sinterklaas> hallo  goedemorgen
<sinterklaas> wat is de beste en makkelijkste te managen ubuntu versie voor mij?
<mvn071> 13.10
<mvn071> en volgende maand 14.4
<mvn071> of heb je redenen voor een afleide versie van ubuntu?
<sinterklaas> ik heb veel hulp nodig in mijn eigen taal  en moet nog veel leren
<sinterklaas> ik heb nu 12.04 precise
<mvn071> ah, ik draai alles in het engels... ik zou bij de standaard versie blijven, tenzij je er een reden voor hebt.
<mvn071> en wat is het probleem dat he wilt oplossen?
<sinterklaas> of een ander linux os met uitgebreidere informatie waarbij je geen ict er hoeft te zijn
<sinterklaas> met meer uitleg
<mvn071> ik heb overigen ook problemen met taal invoer, maar dat ligt aan mijn kant van het toetsenbord
<sinterklaas> hoe bedoel je mvnn
<mvn071> ben dyslectisch dus je moet een beetje door de typ fouten heen lezen :)
<sinterklaas> ok
<mvn071> oke, betere nederland talige handleidingen..
<sinterklaas> ik wil meer leren over netwerken en computers ,en veel softwre toepassingen vergen al betere kennis van de termen
<mvn071> je zou in google een zoek opdracht geven met een paar steekwoorden + ubuntu + site:nl
<mvn071> ah wilt de wereld van vandaag leren kennen, meestal is veel bouwen, maken (en weer stuk maken) en goede leerschool
<mvn071> een goede start is veel hardware (pc/switches) etc etc die niet productie draaien
<mvn071> bouw een b.v. een webserver in je thuis netwerk...
<sinterklaas> wat bedoel je daarmee?
<mvn071> Als je veel hebt om mee te spelen leer je als doende..
<mvn071> en het is in begin erg fijn als je de enige gebruiker bent
<haraldvdlaan> Misschien is het verstandig om dit soort dingen eerst virtueel te doen in bijv: Virtualbox
<mvn071> anders "moet het werken"
<haraldvdlaan> Ubuntu installeren en een snapshot maken. Gaat het kapot snapshot terug zetten en het werkt weer :)
<mvn071> voor os en applicaties is virtualisatie in Virtual Box leuk,  voor netwerken vindt het als start te complex...
<sinterklaas> en op google heb ik gekeken maar de keuze uit sites is nogal een hoop ik weet niet welke officieel zijn
<lordievader> Hehe, gelijk een bridge device opzetten en de routing goed krijgen is idd wat te hoog gegrepen.
<mvn071> en misschien kun je beter overstappen op engels.. dat is veel makkelijker op de lange termijn....
<lordievader> +1
<mvn071> Zit je in de buurt van een hacker/makerspace... ?
<lordievader> Computers en engels gaan erg goed samen.
<haraldvdlaan> Helemaal mee eens
<sinterklaas> maar ik en engels om te beginnen niet zo goed samen
<lordievader> Dat kan veranderen ;)
<mvn071> en ... een zandbak heeft ook geen handleiding.. :) terwijl je er geweldig kunt spelen...
<sinterklaas> weet ik wel maar dan hoor ik steeds een belletje rinkelen maar weet niet wat ik er precies mee kan of moet
<mvn071> ik denk dat engels leren je dat het meeste gaat opleveren
<mvn071> veel fouten maken :)
<sinterklaas> dat doe ik toch wel
<mvn071> goed zo!
<haraldvdlaan> Het voordeel van fouten maken is dat je ervan leert.
<sinterklaas> zo goe vind ik t niet
<mvn071> een steed "klein" problemen op lossen
<sinterklaas> steeds weer opnieuw instaleren
<mvn071> en grote problemen opdelen in kleine problemen
<mvn071> of zoveel installeren dan je je installatie automatiseerd, maar daar wil je niet starten...
<sinterklaas> als ik ubuntu start geeft ie een melding :map van of voor crypto dinges ontbreekt
<mvn071> goede start is denk ik netwerk, het iso model, subnetting en routing
<sinterklaas> das al 1
<sinterklaas> ik denk dat ik niet de juiste cd gebrand heb
<mvn071> als je dat snapt heb je veel te pakken...
<sinterklaas> daar zal nog een hoop tijd in gaan zitten
<mvn071> oke ik moet er van door.... Als het in leidsche regio zit loop een langs op de makerspace...
<sinterklaas> weet nou niet eens of ik op t goede netwerk zit
<lordievader> Ik denk eigenlijk dat het zinnig is eerst de basis van een Linux systeem te begrijpen voordat je met een netwerk begint.
<mvn071> net werk => ifconfig, ping, dig, traceroute
<sinterklaas> als mijn verbinding niet klopt kan ik lezen wat ik wil en iedereen kan de info daar zetten
<mvn071> linux, cpu,geheugen filesystem ook een goeie ja...
<sinterklaas> ik heb in windows ooit een melding dat ik op 2 netwerken zit
<lordievader> Een vriend van mij wordt boos als ik ifconfig gebruik, ip is zijn opvolger. Schijnt netter te zijn.
<mvn071> ik ben al een dagje ouder... als ip werk voor je helemaal prima..
<mvn071> chaio
<bramgn> lordievader: ip is wat makkelijker te scripten, omdat de uitvoer van ip vaak te gebruiken is als invoer
<lordievader> Ik hoor altijd dat ifconfig niet goed met vlans en andere geavanceerde dingen om kan gaan.
<bramgn> lordievader: doe maar eens ip r s (ip route show) en je ziet dat de uitvoer ook gewoon dezelfde syntax heeft om routes toe te voegen
<sinterklaas> ik wil eigenlijk weten welke linux os er het best als basis is in mijn situatie
<sinterklaas> en waar ik die kan verkrijgen
<sinterklaas> dat ik een goede basis heb
<haraldvdlaan> Ik zou gewoon ubuntu 12.04 gebruiken of een maand wachten op 14.04 dit zijn long term supports.
<sinterklaas> die heb ik nu ook maar krijg het niet meer in het nl dat was gisteren ineens afgelopen
<haraldvdlaan> ik zou beginnen met een desktop dan kan je veel vanuit de gui doen
<sinterklaas> en die melding in het opstartscherm over die map die er niet is crypto ??
<haraldvdlaan> Weet jij ook de foutmelding zelf ?
<lordievader> sinterklaas: Ubuntu wordt vaak als beginners distro gezien, ik zou gewoon bij Ubu blijven als ik jou was.
<sinterklaas> nee maar bij t opstarten en voor t afsluiten zie ik steeds fail
<sinterklaas> bij een melding
<sinterklaas> het software centrum loopt ook vast
<bramgn> sinterklaas: iedere linux distributie voldoet daaraan m.i. Ik denk dat niet teveel moet leunen op de verwachting dat er een linux distributie is die jou bij je handje houdt, maar dat je eerder positieve houding moet hebben t.o.v. het willen uitzoeken
<sinterklaas> dat wil ik ook wel
<sinterklaas> maar handje vast houden dat hoeft ook weer niet maar minder hoge drempel  als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel
<bramgn> ik zou daarom ook gewoon bij ubuntu blijven en je kennis van daaruit opbouwen. Het zal niet veel anders lopen met een andere distributie
<sinterklaas> die foutmeldingen dan?
<haraldvdlaan> Weet je ook wat de exacte foutmelding is ?
<sinterklaas> waar weet ik zeker dat ik de goede downlaod ?
<haraldvdlaan> http://www.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> Ligt er een beetje aan waar het over die fout gaat, als het over een cryptswap gaat zou ik mij niet heel erg druk maken.
<sinterklaas> map voor crypto ......ontbreekt of is niet
<lordievader> Tenzij je voor de NSA werk en zelf je swap top-secret data kan bevatten.
<sinterklaas> ook de toepassingen lopen steeds vast
<sinterklaas> ik weet ook niet waar of wat het is
<bramgn> sinterklaas: staar je niet blind op een foutmelding, tenzij je hierdoor belemmert bent om je werk te doen. In dat geval zou je een herinstallatie kunnen uitvoeren.
<bramgn> sinterklaas: heb je ervoor gekozen om je home directory te versleutelen tijdens de installatie?
<sinterklaas> ja hoezo bram
<sinterklaas> ik heb m al 3 x genstaleerd
<bramgn> blijft het bij een foutmelding, of kun je hierdoor de computer ook niet gebruiken?
<sinterklaas> is er ook een nederlandse download pagina?
<bramgn> misschien heb je het hierboven al geschreven, mijn excuses in dat geval
<sinterklaas> jawel start wel op
<haraldvdlaan> Bij een herinstallatie er voor kiezen om je home dir niet te encrypten ;)
<bramgn> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/download
<sinterklaas> ik had gehoopt dat ik ook ergens een stap voor stap handleiding kon vinden voor de instalatie en daarna beveiliging en systeem basis instellingen
<haraldvdlaan> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<haraldvdlaan> dat is 12.04
<haraldvdlaan> volgende maand geeft hij vanzelf aan dat er een update is
<Mickeytje> 09:28 < lordievader> sinterklaas: Ubuntu wordt vaak als beginners distro gezien, ik zou gewoon bij Ubu blijven als ik jou was.
<Mickeytje> Wrong
<Mickeytje> Het wordt gezien als toegankelijke distro
<haraldvdlaan> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktop
<Mickeytje> ]Niet een distro waar er wat geleerd van kan worden
<Mickeytje> of een leercurve aanbied, zoals bij Arch
<Mickeytje> Je leert vooral ubuntu en niet onder de kap werken
<Mickeytje> Dat is: vooral lekker muisklikken.
<haraldvdlaan> btw voor installatie van ubuntu zou ik bij toetsenbord kiezen voor Engels (US) - Engels (US, met Euro op 5)
<Mickeytje> "I've recently left Ubuntu and migrated to a new GNU/Linux distribution: Arch Linux. The process wasn't easy, as the learning curve of Arch Linux is steeper than the Ubuntu learning curve, but it has been immensely gratifying. This metamorphosis has taught me more about Linux that what I could have learned from staying in Ubuntu."
<sinterklaas> ik wil ook ubuntu houden
<Mickeytje> http://embeddedprogrammer.blogspot.nl/2013/02/graduating-from-ubuntu-and-moving-to.html
<sinterklaas> was dat mickey?
<sinterklaas> ik klik niet zo graag op links
<Mickeytje> van wie heb je dat geleerd?
<Mickeytje> de titel zegt het al toch?
<haraldvdlaan> De links die hier gegeven worden zijn wel te vertrouwen hoor.
<sinterklaas> degene die mijn pc heeft opgeschoond heeft me dat gezegt link klikken is link
<Mickeytje> ...
<Mickeytje> Zal ik jou PC eens opschonen en opknappen.
<Mickeytje> Sjeez
<Mickeytje> Is dat een Windows gebruiker?
<sinterklaas> ja
<Mickeytje> Tja, alleen bij goatse is het jammer dat er geen Eye bleech is
<Mickeytje> In linux valt dat allemaal best mee.
<haraldvdlaan> wiki link en download link zijn van officiele ubuntu comunaties dus die zijn echt veilig
<Mickeytje> haraldvdlaan: dat weet je niet
<Mickeytje> het is http
<sinterklaas> ok ik moet er ook nog aan wennen
<Mickeytje> een MIM kan zo toegepast worden
<haraldvdlaan> moet je wel de dnsmaster kunnen aanpasseen ;)
<sinterklaas> kijk nu weet ik al niet meer waar t over gaat
<Mickeytje> haraldvdlaan: nope
<Mickeytje> Met wifi is het vrij gemakkelijk en duizend andere dingen
<haraldvdlaan> true
<Mickeytje> sinterklaas: maakt niet uit. Harald zegt alleen iets wat technisch niet waar is.
<sinterklaas> ok
<haraldvdlaan> Maar ik meen aan de de wifi geen wep is? toch? :D
<sinterklaas> nou ik ga er ff over denken wat ik doe
<Mickeytje> haraldvdlaan: kan je dat uitleggen?
<sinterklaas> ikke?
<sinterklaas> in overweging nemen
<haraldvdlaan> Wifi kapen is niet moeilijk op met wep encryptie. Maar als je wpa2 gebruikt wordt het toch wel lastiger
<sinterklaas> ben er vandoor
<sinterklaas> fijne dag verder
<haraldvdlaan> Sinterklaas: fijne dag
<Mickeytje> haraldvdlaan: dat hoeft niet perse
<Mickeytje> wifi gebruikt men altijd zeer onveilig
<Mickeytje> in de trein in de starbuck enz enz
<Mickeytje> als je op hetzelfde netwerk zit, is een mim easy peasy
<Mickeytje> arpspoof
<haraldvdlaan> Ik niet open netwerken zijn 100% nogo's
<haraldvdlaan> ja of op een terras zitten met myfi :D
<Mickeytje> jij niet.
<Mickeytje> Ik wellicht via VPN
<Mickeytje> maar dat maakt je stelling niet meer valide
<haraldvdlaan> Het ging in dit geval om een thuis gebruiker maar open / pubieke wifi zijn idd gevaarlijke plekken.
<Mickeytje> ik snap sowieso niet waarom ubuntu geen https heeft.
<Mickeytje> kost geen ruk en het lost een hoop evt. shit op
<haraldvdlaan> Jep maar denk niet dat een standaart ssl voldoet, denk dat ze een wildcard ssl of SAN ssl nodig hebben die zijn al snel 3 a 400 euro en dan is het nog niet eens ev
<Mickeytje> Nee.
<Mickeytje> Dat valt best mee.
<Mickeytje> 75,-
<haraldvdlaan> voor een wildcard ssl ?
<Mickeytje> http://imgur.com/HeDCClM
<Mickeytje> dat kan ubuntu best missen
<Mickeytje> ah en dit is dus ook een wildcard
<bramgn> wat lost https op voor ubuntu's homepage?
<NoirX> https= hypertext transfer protocol secure
<murdock> goedemiddag
<lordievader> Hallo, murdock
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<NoirX> welkom lordievader
<lordievader> Hey NoirX, hoe is het ermee?
<NoirX> lordievader het gaat goed, bedankt, en met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, had vandaag een crash-course in git :)
<NoirX> geweldig
<pip> goede avond
<pip> hoe kan t dat ik onder de map computer bij map netwerk nog een map heb staan met de naam van mijn modem en een map windows netwerk?ik heb gekozen om de schijf te formateren  bij het installeren dan kan dat toch eigenlijk niet?/
<pip> of zit ik bij iemand in zijn windows netwerk??
<pip3> nou moet ik t maar weer vragen
<pip3> ik heb in de map computer een map zitten met de naam van mijn modem en een map die heet windows netwerk dit kan niet omdat ik met t instaleren beide partities van de schijf heb geformateerd,zit ik dan op iemand anders zijn netwerk?
<pip3> toen ik t net vroeg viel mozilla ineens weg
<OerHeks> 'windows netwerk' is een standaard netwerk-zoek functie
<OerHeks> de naam van je modem weet ik niet, of dit normaal is
<pip> ok
<pip> ik had nog een vraag had ik bij de instalatie de bestanden moeten versleutelen of niet aanvinken
<pip> ?
<bramgn> nee
<pip> nu ik alles in t nederlands heb draaien en ingesteld wou ik eigenlijk een bacup maken kan dit gewoon op de locale schijf ?
<OerHeks> Het kan, maar je moet dan wel goed voorbereiden voor als er iets gebeurt met je hdd
<pip> dat dacht ik al maar heb zo even geen ander volume
<pip> ik wil eigenlijk op  dit moment een systeem backup maken en instellingen kan dat ook en hoe?
<pip> want t systeem staat niet in de persoonlijke map
<pip3> toch??
<bramgn> systeeminstellingen staan voornamelijk in /etc
<bramgn> gebruikersinstellingen in je home dir
<pip3> is dan de map systeembestanden backuppen genoeg?
<OerHeks> de instellingen staan wel in je persoonlijke map, in folders met een . ervoor, dat betekend hidden
<pip3> ik heb in de persoonlijke map niet 1 folder laat staan met een punt ervoor
<OerHeks> jawel
<OerHeks> ze zijn verborgen=hidden
<OerHeks> druk ctrl + h
<OerHeks> of in je menu ergens
<pip3> ok heb ze gevonden dus als ik de persoonlijke map backup heb ik t hele systeem??
<pip3> en de instellingen van het moment van de backup?
<OerHeks> ja, maar niet de lijst met geinstalleerde prog's
<pip3> kunnen die er ook bij gedaan worden en hoe?
<OerHeks> zoiets > http://askubuntu.com/questions/101931/restoring-all-data-and-dependencies-from-dpkg-set-selections
<OerHeks> of je hdd partities kloonen
<pip3> ik ben blij dat ik als het goed is na heel wat uren te lezen het instaleren en instellen zover gelukt is  maar dat engels begrijp ik niet en clowns weet ik helemaal niks van
<pip3> beetje jammer is dat
<pip3> ik wou regelmatig een backupmaken zodat ik niet bij een fout comando of zoiets weer helemaal opnieuw hoefde te beginnen
<OerHeks> snapshots maken dus?
<pip3> kan iemand me dat in t nederlands uitleggen??
<pip3> als datzo heet dan wel ja
<pip3> ik dacht dat een snapshot een plaatje van je beeldscherm was
<Fermata> Da s een screenshot.
<pip3> ok
<OerHeks> kan ook de staat zijn van je systeem, dat is vrij makkelijk in btrfs of LVM
<pip3> hoe maak je een snapshot
<OerHeks> klik en je kan doorwerken zonder dat je door hebt dat er een copy gemaakt word
<pip3> btrfs of lvm zijn toepassingen dus ?
<OerHeks> nee, filesystems
<pip3> maar dat dient om mijn beoogde resultaat te krijgen
<pip3> maar das geen systeem van ubuntu zelf he ?
<pip3> lvm?
<OerHeks> even zoeken hoor, er is zoiets als timeshift, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/create-system-restore-point-in-ubuntu-via-timeshift/
<lordievader> pip3: Ik heb wel vaker een router op zien duiken in Windows verkenner.
<OerHeks> en engels is wel handig
<lordievader> Vaak zijn media discovery services daarvoor verantwoordelijk.
<pip3> ok
<pip3> is timeshift geen riskant programma omdat t niet van ubuntu en canonial af komt?
<OerHeks> hoezo riskant?
<pip3> op google zeggen ze dat je daar mee moet uitkijken?
<pip3> om een veilig goedwerkend systeem te houden
<pip3> moest je wegblijven op sites  die die toepassingen maakte
<pip3> of dat klopt weeet ik ook niet weet alleen dat ik dat gelezen heb
<OerHeks> leuk verhaal, maar wat wel klopt is dat je een backup moet testen. en dat word vaak vergeten.
<pip3> en dat testen kan via de zelfde toepassing
<pip3> ?
<OerHeks> ehm, dan zul die copie terug moeten zetten en booten
<OerHeks> :-D
<pip3> begin wel steeds blijer te worden met mijn nieuwe hobbie  ubuntu
<pip3> zal het eens gaan bekijken iig bedankt voor de info en tot straks
<OerHeks> ik maak me niet zo druk, herinstallatie is zo gedaan
<OerHeks> maar ga je speciale dingen doen, hoe leuker het word om te backuppen
<pip3> dat wel maar ook de aanpassingen die ik heb gedaan weer allemaal te doen en onthouden hoe t zat met al die meters tekst die ik gelezen heb
<pip3> nou die is gelukt ik denk dat t systeem nu goed fuctioneerd ,zover ik weet  nou mijn verbindin nog
<pip3> maar voor nu eerst .....
<pip3> beetje vierkante ogen van t lezen
<pip3> bedankt he fijne avond nog
<OerHeks> veel plezier pip
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<bramgn> morgen, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey bramgn, hoe is het ermee?
<bramgn> prima, en met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat ook prima :)
<bramgn> moet helaas nog werken vandaag, maar hoop dat dat niet te lang zal duren
<pip> wie kan me helpen met wat informatie over  de opties in ubuntu over t netwerk en de adressen ,gateways ,dns enzooi
<lordievader> pip: Waarom specifiek Ubuntu?
<lordievader> pip: Voor een vak heb ik "Computer Networking: A Top Down Approach" van Kurose&Ross gelezen. Niet een heel geweldig boek, maar het legt wel basis uit.
<pip> klopt in het algemeen is mss ook beter maar ik gebruik ubuntu en als ik het dan over een toepassing netwerk heb  is dachtik makelijk
<pip> ik zie wat dingen en wil weten of dat normaal is  en wil meer leren over netwerken
<pip> een netwerk adres 0.0.0.0  bij een aantal prroten staat listen en weet er zelf te weinig van
<lord4163> pip: wat is daarmee?
<lordievader> Als iets luisterd naar 0.0.0.0 wil dat zeggen dat ie naar alle interfaces luisterd.
<pip> en dat wil zeggen?
<lord4163> pip: Alle IP's die er aangekoppeld zijn op je pc
<pip> ok ik ga er straks ff verder mee krijg net bezoek
<lordievader> ^ dat, het kan handig zijn als je meerdere NICs (Network Interface Controller) hebt
<lord4163> Of als je het programma gewoon wil laten luisteren op al IP's, localhost en op je LAN adres.
<lordievader> lord4163: Localhost is lo0 nic ;)
<lordievader> Err lo nic
<lord4163> Ja virtueel.
<Guido1> hallo, is er een alternatief voor perzi?
<Guido1> *prezi
<eugene_> hoi
<omega-xis> hoi
<eugene_> waar kan ik legaal windows downloaden
<eugene_> hoio mega-xis
<OerHeks> windows word hier niet ondersteund, join ##windows
<eugene_> oke
<omega-xis> als je een ICT-opleiding doet dan kun je via de site van de school meestal een legale downloaden..
<eugene_> oke
<omega-xis> maar waarom zou je dat willen? linux is toch ook een prachtig systeem ;-)
<eugene_> maar ik doe nog geen curses....
<eugene_> ja maar windows kan meer
 * OerHeks schud zijn hoofd
<omega-xis> niet! je kunt dat niet op een raspberry pi zetten, of een samsung galaxy s3 of een beaglebone black etc.
<eugene_> hoe bedoelt u
<lordievader> 'Windows kan meer', dat is de eerste keer dat ik dat hoor. Moet zeggen dat ik het niet geloof.
<OerHeks> sterkte met je windows, en windows is hier off-topic
<eugene_> oke
<OerHeks> ja, windows kan meer virussen doen :-D
<OerHeks> dat is dan wel weer waar
<eugene_> das waar
 * lordievader slaps OerHeks 
<lord4163> Fijne dag verder eugene_
<eugene_> maar heb je ook vitrual machine???
 * OerHeks gaat huilend buitenspelen
<eugene_> in ubuntu
<lordievader> eugene_: Verschillende.
<eugene_> zoals??
<lord4163> VirtualBox, KVM
<lordievader> libvirt (kvm), xen, virtualbox
<eugene_> en hoe gebruik je trouwens
<eugene_> ehm  k kan er ff niet opkomen
<omega-xis> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads#manual
<eugene_> o ja het was gewoon vitrual box....
<lordievader> lord4163: Mogelijk heb je hier wat aan: http://serverfault.com/questions/135618/is-it-possible-to-use-rsync-over-sftp-without-an-ssh-shell
<eugene_> ik was trouwens een beetje ziek...
<eugene_> maar hij crast wel vaak ....
<eugene_> ubuntu
<eugene_> vooral als ik crhomnium gebruik
<lordievader> lord4163: Wil je vanaf een Windows pc sftp'en?
<eugene_> ????
<lord4163> lordievader: Waarom ga je in een ander kanaal praten? :P Ja ik vraag mij af of er een Windows fuse of alternatief is, SSHFS en ENCFS
<lordievader> lord4163: Omdat #ubuntu-nl-offtopic geen support kanaal is. Ken je winscp? Die doet ook sftp.
<lord4163> lordievader: Oh ik dacht dat #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor dingen waren die niet Ubuntu specifiek waren.
<Fermata> lord4163 heeft gelijk ;)
<lordievader> Sftp naar een Ubu bak vind ik nog redelijk Ubu specifiek.
<lord4163> lordievader: Nee hoor die draait LFS
<lordievader> Dan neem ik mijn woorden terug ;)
<lord4163> :D
<OerHeks> :-o
<sam___> hallo, als ik ubuntu wil installeren via de usb en dan disk check doe krijg ik : error found in one file. Hierna probeerde ik kubuntu maar hier zegt die hetzelfde
<sam___> ligt die aan me laptop?
<OerHeks> of aan je usb stick, of aan je download.
<OerHeks> ga uit van je download, dus doe opnieuw, torrent controleert zichzelf
<OerHeks> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<lordievader> sam___: Voer eens een md5sum uit op de iso, hiermee kun je controleren of deze correct is gedownload.
<sam___> is goed ik ga het even proberen, bedankt
<lordievader> sam___: Als de hash die je eruit krijgt matched met de hashes op [1] is de iso correct gedownload. [1] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<sam___> oke weet u een goede site om de md5 te downloaden?
<OerHeks> staat in die URL
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sam___> volgens winmd5
<sam___> komen ze overeen
<sam___> wat nu?
<lordievader> Je hebt hem op een usb stick geinstalleer, juist?
<sam___> ja via linux live usb creator
<sam___> daar ben ik nu mee bezig
<sam___> als die nu nog fouten aangeeft ligt het dan aan me laptop?
<bramgn> mogelijk kan het ook aan de usb stick liggen
<OerHeks> in welke file vind hij een error?
<lordievader> Als je vanaf de usb stick opstart kon je geloof ik de disk laten controleren. Als er een fout gevonden zou ik zeggen dat het de stick is.
<sam___> error reading /lib/udev/hwb.bin : no such file or directory
<sam___> dit is de foutmelding
<sam___> hallo
<sam___> error reading /lib/udev/hwb.bin : no such file or directory
<sam___> dit is een foutmelding die ik krijg als ik kubuntu wil opstarten
<sam___> eenmaal als ik kubuntu wil installeren krijg ik
<sam___> error could not stat device /dev/mmcblk0 - no such file or directory
<sam___> iemand een idee wat dit betekent?
<tom_> error reading /lib/udev/hwb.bin : no such file or directory
<lordievader> Niet heel gek dat het niet werkt, udev gaat over hardware.
<sam___> dat betekent dus harde schijf?
<lordievader> Onder andere
<lordievader> Heeft google er iets over te zeggen?
<sam___> oke ja hij zal al toen ik me laptop opstarten, smart problem detected on hard disk. maar dat betekent dus dat ik me harde schijf moet vervangen
<lordievader> Dat zeg ik niet.
<lordievader> Ik denk eerder dat hij de stick niet (correct) kan vinden.
<sam___> oke enig idee wat daar aan te doen?
<OerHeks> s.m.a.r.t. kan idd problemen geven
<lordievader> sam___: Heb je een alternatieve usb stick?
<sam___> ja maar daar geeft die precies dezelfde foutmelding
<lordievader> sam___: Hmm, heb je een 2de pc?
<sam___> ja waarvan ik download
<sam___> daar zit ik nu op
<lordievader> Je kunt kijken of de stick daarop wel werkt.
<lordievader> Waarmee ik bedoel dat je kijkt of je evanaf kunt opstarten.
<OerHeks> s.m.a.r.t. uitschakelen in je bios, maar dat zou ik niet doen.
<lordievader> Smart is nuttig, zou ik niet uitzetten.
<OerHeks> idd, dan is er wat mis met je hdd
<OerHeks> windows zou ook niet willen installeren, als de vrije ruimte een error bevat
<sam___> klopt ik ga even kijken op deze pc of die ook de error geeft, dan weet ik zeker dat het aan me laptop ligt
<sam___> wat is smart precies?
<lordievader> Ik begin te denken dat wij het over verschillende dingen hebben, die error van lib/udev not found gaat over de stick, neem ik zo aan.
<lordievader> Via smart kun je zien hoe de health van je harde schijf is.
<OerHeks> ja, en  error could not stat device /dev/mmcblk0
<OerHeks> controller gaar?
<OerHeks> installeer je met powersupply of batterij?
<sam___> powersupply
<sam___> maar ik heb het met twee usb sticks geprobeerd
<sam___> en die gaven allebei dezelfde fout dan kan het toch niet aan de usb stick liggen
<sam___> dat zal wel heel toevallig zijn
<lordievader> Heb je een sdkaar in de laptop zitten?
<sam___> nee maar zat er wel in, maakt dat uit?
<lordievader> sam___: Krijg je de error direct na het opstart menu?
<sam___> error reading /lib/udev/hwb.bin : no such file or directory, deze krijg ik bij het kubuntu scherm als ik op f12 druk
<lordievader> f12?
<sam___> error could not stat device /dev/mmcblk0 - no such file or director en deze als ik kubuntu wil installeren in het demo scherm
<lordievader> Ja maar waarom f12?
<sam___> f12 : dan zie je wat die aan het runnen is, zo een zwart scherm met allemaal commando's
<lordievader> Ah, ipv esc.
<lordievader> Hmm, zat te denken misschien is het maar grub.
<sam___> en dat is? is er nog een mogelijkheid om kubntu te installeren op deze hdd?
<sam___> kan ik smart uitzetten? zal dat helpen
<lordievader> Nee dat helpt niet. Welke image heb je eigenlijk gedownload?
<sam___> kubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<lordievader> Had je de stick al in een andere pc getest?
<sam___> nee maar dat kan ik morgen pas doen, ben je morgen ook in deze chat?
<lordievader> Mijn server in iedergeval. (Ik zal er, denk ik, ook wel zijn)
<sam___> is goed bedankt, dan laat ik u morgen meer weten
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-30
<JasperCoenraats> goedendag
<JasperCoenraats> ik kan ineens niet meer opstarten via mijn administrator-account in Ubuntu, terwijl hij wel het password lijkt te herkennen als correct. Hij keert terug naar het loginmenu
<JasperCoenraats> ik zit nu in guest
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand hoe ik dit oplossen kan?
<JasperCoenraats> ik kan helemaal niets meer
<JasperCoenraats> zoals e-mail e.d.
<JasperCoenraats> liggen nu plat
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: jij mss
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<JasperCoenraats> iemand anders wellicht?
<bramgn> ineens? Of heb je daarvoor iets gedaan wat het mogelijk kan verklaren?
<JasperCoenraats> ineens, eigenlijk
<JasperCoenraats> werk met 13.04
<JasperCoenraats> ging prima, tot gisteren
<JasperCoenraats> 's avonds afgesloten, en nu dus dit
<JasperCoenraats> inloggen als guest gaat wel (geen wachtwoord nodig) en als ik inlog als adm keert 'ie terug. Bij een verkeerd ww daarentegen geeft 'ie de gebruikelijke melding, dus hij weet wel wie "adm" is
<JasperCoenraats> bamgn: wat zou het kunnen verklaren? Bedoel jje iets specifieks?
<JasperCoenraats> bramgn:
<bramgn> ok
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: kan je met ctrl + alt + f1 naar een terminal gaan en daar inloggen?
<JasperCoenraats> inloggen in de terminal, niet eerder gedaan. Kun je zeggen hoe je dat doet?
<JasperCoenraats> ctrl alt f1 in het opstartenu?
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: of in de interface, waar ik nu zit in Guest-account?
<JasperCoenraats> en wet je hoe je inlogt in de terminal?
<trijntje> ctrl alt f1 kan altijd, inloggen kan gewoon met gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord
<trijntje> het enige is dat je geen sterretjes ziet bij het wachtwoord, dat is normaal
<bramgn> als je in je guest account bent ingelogd, kun je wellicht een terminal openen en hierin "su" typen. Je wordt nu gevraagd om het root wachtwoord
<JasperCoenraats_> sorry
<JasperCoenraats_> trijntje: wat is als je zo inlogt je inlognaam?
<JasperCoenraats_> Ik heb account M.J. Coenraats en Guest, de eerste is adm
<JasperCoenraats_> als ik inlog via terminal kom ik een foutmelding tegen en  in kom niet terug
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: Klinkt mij in de oren alsof X niet kan starten.
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats_: wat is de foutmelding?
<JasperCoenraats_> ?
<JasperCoenraats_> juist
<JasperCoenraats_> ik dacht dat ie dan de account niet kent
<JasperCoenraats_> lordievader: wat is X
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: Van je originele probleem, dat je in lightdm inlogt na een tijdje een zwart scherm krijgt en terug gaat naar lightdm. X is de display server. Die zorgt ervoor dat grafische dingen weergegeven kunnen worden.
<JasperCoenraats_> tijdje is een seconde, niet veel meer
<JasperCoenraats_> kun je dat verhelpen?
<JasperCoenraats_> btw: kun j zonder grafische omgeving inloggen als adm?
<JasperCoenraats_> trijntje: ik zal zo even opnieuw je tip uitproberen en kijken wat de melding precies is, maar dan ben ik weer even weg
<JasperCoenraats_> lordievader: in quest heb ik wel de grafische omgeving
<JasperCoenraats_> guest*
<JasperCoenraats_> is dat niet vreemd?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: adm, is bij mij alleen een groep, niet een user. De standaard administrator user is de eerste die is aangemaakt (uid=1000).
<JasperCoenraats_> ik snap het
<martin___> goedemorgen al
<lordievader> Goedemorgen, martin___
<JasperCoenraats_> moet ik inloggen dan als M.J. Coenraats, of uid=1000, kan de spatie kwaad?
<martin___> is er iemand die mij kan assisteren met het installeren van een tgz file?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: Inloggen met je username.
<JasperCoenraats_> ok
<JasperCoenraats_> ik ga het e.e.a. uiproberen,
<JasperCoenraats_> \ben strax terug
<JasperCoenraats_> ben strax terug
<trijntje> martin___: wat probeer je te installeren?
<JasperCoenraats> biw
<martin___> popcorn time 2.8  van www.time4popcorn.eu
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: trijntje: "Login incorrect" is de mededeling
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Je weet zeker dat je username/ww correct zijn?
<JasperCoenraats> j\ik weeet niet wat ik fout zou doen
<JasperCoenraats> hoofdletters, alles klopt
<JasperCoenraats> spatie ook gedaan
<JasperCoenraats> spatie ook ingetypt
<lordievader> Spatie? In je ww mag ik hopen, usernames bevatten geen spaties.
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: dat is niet je gebruikersnaam
<JasperCoenraats> wat is dan mijn username?
<trijntje> die heb je bij de installatie ingesteld
<trijntje> kan je in gast modus 'ls /home' in een terminal invoeren?
<JasperCoenraats> die staat in de prompt, zeg maar?
<trijntje> ja, je gebruikersnaam staat in de terminal prompt
<JasperCoenraats> ok, dat is iets heel anders
<JasperCoenraats> en dat wachtwoord
<JasperCoenraats> is dat waarmee is software kan installeren en updaten, upgraden?
<trijntje> ja
<JasperCoenraats> ok opnieuw dus
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Onderandere, ja.
<trijntje> martin___: ik denk dat je dat bestand moet uitpakken en dan de readme volgen
<JasperCoenraats> 1 vraag norg: hoofdlettergevoelig? de username?
<trijntje> ja
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> tot zo
<trijntje> wat zie je in de prompt staan?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: ^
<lordievader> Popcorn time heeft niet een deb package?
<lordievader> Ach via git de source binnen hengelen werkt ook.
<lordievader> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-install-popcorn-time-from-source.html
<martin___> geen deb package , tgz reeds uitgepakt,maar geen readme
<martin___> @lordievader : het script op die pagina installeert de oude 2.7 versie van github
<martin___> die nieuwe 2.8 van time 4 popcorn heeft ook tv series
<lordievader> martin___: Neem je de officiele git, https://github.com/popcorn-team/popcorn-app
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> ik heet dus jasper
<JasperCoenraats> de machine adma
<JasperCoenraats> adam
<JasperCoenraats> ben ik erin
<JasperCoenraats> wil ik ff opstarten
<JasperCoenraats> zegt ie "No display specified"\
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: bramgn: zegt dat iets?
<lordievader> Waar zegt ie dat?
<JasperCoenraats> in de terminal
<JasperCoenraats> zwart scherm, witte letters
<lordievader> Welk commando probeet je uit te voeren.
<lordievader> probeer*
<JasperCoenraats> firefox
<JasperCoenraats> dat was het
<lordievader> Zit je nog in de tty?
<JasperCoenraats> daarna gewoon "thunderbird
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<JasperCoenraats> tty1
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Dan klopt de error.
<lordievader> Druk eens op 'ctrl+alt+f7', en log daar eens in met 'jasper'
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> nu hier, of eerst iets anders
<JasperCoenraats> hier doet ie dat niet
<JasperCoenraats> met f7
<lordievader> Op die bak waar je firefox/thunderbird probeert de draaien.
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> dus eerst met ctrl-alt-f1
<JasperCoenraats> inloggen en dan ctrl-alt-f7?
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: ?
<lordievader> Nee, "Druk eens op 'ctrl+alt+f7', en log daar eens in met 'jasper'"
<JasperCoenraats> dan doet ie niets
<JasperCoenraats> nu hier
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb al drie keer getoetst
<lordievader> Ook op de juiste bak?
<JasperCoenraats> bak?
<lordievader> Computer.
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb maar 1 pc, en die gebruik ik nu
<JasperCoenraats> laptop, asus
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: probeer eens updates te installeren via de terminal
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<lordievader> Hmm, zou lightdm niet meer draaien... Ik ben voor een reboot ;)
<JasperCoenraats> done, en met ctrl-alt-f7 kom ik terug van ctrl-alt-f1
<JasperCoenraats> 0 upgrades iinstalled
<JasperCoenraats> even opnieuw starten?
<trijntje> ja probeer maar
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats_> zelfde resultaat, trijntje
<JasperCoenraats_> niet op mjcoenraats in te loggen
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: Bestaat die user, probeer eens met jasper in te loggen.
<JasperCoenraats_> ok
<JasperCoenraats_> als jasper kan ik inloggen, maar ik heb geen "display specified"
<JasperCoenraats_> hoe doe je dt?
<JasperCoenraats_> dat*
<lordievader> Welke versie van Ubuntu draai je eigenlijk?
<JasperCoenraats_> 13.04
<lordievader> Welke flavour bedoel ik, Ubuntu server toevallig?
<JasperCoenraats_> ja
<JasperCoenraats_> debk ik  wel
<JasperCoenraats_> denk*
<lordievader> Want als je Ubu server hebt geinstalleer is het niet vreemd dat je een tty krijgt i.p.v. lightdm.
<JasperCoenraats_> geen idee wat dat betekent
<JasperCoenraats_> tty, lightdm, ?
<lordievader> Bij Ubuntu server wordt geen grafische werk omgeving meegeleverd.
<JasperCoenraats_> Ubu server: is dat je software pakket waar je software centre dingen ophaalt?
<JasperCoenraats_> Ik heb nu in guest een grafische omgeving
<JasperCoenraats_> waarom zou ik dat bij MJ Coenraats niet hebben?
<lordievader> Nee, het is Ubuntu gemaakt voor servers.
<JasperCoenraats_> of bij Jasper
<lordievader> Ik ben de draad kwijt, aan de ene kant zeg je dat je in tty1 zit en vervolgens ben je met guest in een grafische omgeving ingelogd?
<JasperCoenraats_> gisteren had ik het daar ook
<JasperCoenraats_> ja
<JasperCoenraats_> ik log in
<JasperCoenraats_> als geust
<JasperCoenraats_> ben ik nu
<JasperCoenraats_> met grafische omg
<JasperCoenraats_> en dan ctrl-alt-f1, inloggen als jasper, en niks doet het
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met 'niks doet het'
<lordievader> Als je opstart krijg je dan een grafische login?
<JasperCoenraats_> programmaś als firefox
<JasperCoenraats_> ja, krijg ik
<lordievader> Waarom log je daar dan niet in met jasper?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats_: kan je in het grafische inlogscherm met 'jasper' inloggen?
<JasperCoenraats_> hoe ? Ik heb de keuze tussen M.J. Coenaats en Guest
<lordievader> Als het buttons zijn, moet je de eerste hebben.
<lordievader> Hij zal wel de full-name van jasper pakken.
<trijntje> ja idd
<JasperCoenraats_> die laatste doet het wel, maar M.J. Coenraats (de eerste) keert terug naar de grafische inlogscherm
<trijntje> kan je in de terminal een nieuwe gebruik aanmaken, en kijken of die het wel doet?
<trijntje> sudo useradd testgebruiker
<JasperCoenraats_> done
<JasperCoenraats_> restart?
<trijntje> heb je ook een wachtwoord voor die gebruiker ingevoerd?
<JasperCoenraats_> ja
<trijntje> ok, kan je dan proberen in te loggen als de nieuwe gebruiker in de grafische omgeving
<JasperCoenraats_> ok
<trijntje> je hoeft niet opnieuw op te starten
<JasperCoenraats_> w8 ff
<JasperCoenraats_> heb idd geen w8woord ingesteld voor de gebruiker
<trijntje> sudo passwd testgebruiker
<JasperCoenraats_> juist
<JasperCoenraats_> dat gaat hetzelde als bij M.J. Coenraats
<trijntje> ha, das vreemd
<JasperCoenraats_> ij ziet na het invoeren van het w8woord wel dat het goed kaat, maar keert terug naar de grafische loginscherm
<trijntje> maar nu weten we iig dat het probleem niet bij de gebruiker 'jasper' zit, maar bij het systeem zelf
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: Wil je de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<JasperCoenraats_> ?
<JasperCoenraats_> intikken in terminal?
<lordievader> Yes, output kopieren naar paste.ubuntu.com uploaden en link hier plakken.
<JasperCoenraats_> login?
<JasperCoenraats_> moet ik inloggen?
<JasperCoenraats_> heb net e.e.a. in zitten tikken, want muis diet 't niet in terminal
<JasperCoenraats_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7178870/
<JasperCoenraats_> dat is 'm
<JasperCoenraats_> lordievader: zie je 't?
<JasperCoenraats_> lordievader: trijntje : mijn midn comm (MC) laat zien dat allle files er nog opstaan
<JasperCoenraats_> ziet iemand me uberhaupt
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats_: jawel, mensen zijn vast ook bezig met andere dingen.
<JasperCoenraats_> aha
<JasperCoenraats_> sorry voor mijn ongeduld
<trijntje> ik moet nu gaan, ik hoop dat je het op kan lossen, anders zie ik je wel weer verschijnen ;)
<trijntje> geen probleem
<JasperCoenraats_> display.im6: unable to open X server : `' @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/428
<JasperCoenraats_> lordievader: je hebt gelijk wat betreft die x server
<JasperCoenraats_> dit is de output van display
<lordievader> Ik was inderdaad even bezig met andere dingen, het lijkt erop dat de correcte driver is geladen. Het probleem is vandaag onstaan juist?
<JasperCoenraats_> juist
<JasperCoenraats_> ja
<JasperCoenraats_> vandaag
<lordievader> Oke heb je gister updates geinstaleerd?
<JasperCoenraats_> nee
<JasperCoenraats_> al weken niet
<lordievader> Er staat ook niet ergens een autoupdate aan?
<JasperCoenraats_> ook geen nieuwe programmaś sinds een week of twee
<JasperCoenraats_> nee
<JasperCoenraats_> zeker weet ik het niet
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: Laten we eens pastebinit installeren om het leven makkelijk te maken: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<JasperCoenraats_> done, lordievader
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: cat /var/log/apt/history.log|tail -n 100|pastebinit
<JasperCoenraats_> done
<lordievader> Daar krijg je een link uit, die wil ik graag zien ;)
<JasperCoenraats_> http://paste.ubuntu.com.7178964/
<JasperCoenraats_> lordievader: kun jij me pm'en? Ik zit in een webbased versie van IRC
<lordievader> Waarom zou ik je pm'en?
<JasperCoenraats_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7178964/
<JasperCoenraats_> de link doet 't
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: Volgende log bestand, ben je ingelogt als jasper?
<JasperCoenraats_> ja
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats_: cat ~/.xsession-errors|pastebinit
<lordievader> Zullen we weer in-channel verder gaan, JasperCoenraats_?
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: biw verbinding viel weg
<JasperCoenraats> sorry
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Geen probleem. Gnome crashed in iedergeval flink.
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: wat ie zegt bij het inloggen is dat 13.10 klaarstaat en dat je die kunt installeren. Is dat niet een oplossing?
<JasperCoenraats> gnome, kun je die niet omzeilen door vanuit terminal alles te doen, incl. het starten van programma's
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<lordievader> Oh ja, je draait 13.04 die is EOl.
<lordievader> EOL*
<lordievader> Het is aan te raden te upgraden naar 13.10 idd.
<JasperCoenraats> juist
<JasperCoenraats> dat eerst een doen?
<JasperCoenraats> of helpt dat niets?
<lordievader> Ja, lijkt mij verstandig.
<JasperCoenraats> hoe pas je dat toe? er staat do-release-upgrade
<JasperCoenraats> daar moet aptget voor of zo?
<JasperCoenraats> en als die bezig is, krijg ik dan verassingen?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade&&sudo do-release-upgrade
<lordievader> Hopelijk niet.
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> bezig
<JasperCoenraats> done
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: done
<lordievader> Dat lijkt me sterk. Is er ergens iets fout gegaan?
<JasperCoenraats> te weinig ruimte op /boot
<JasperCoenraats> aborted
<lordievader> Hihi, ik wist het. Moet je even een oude kernel deinstalleren.
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: hoe doe je dat?
<JasperCoenraats> boot is 2048 groot
<JasperCoenraats> niet echt veel
<JasperCoenraats> zie ik in mc bij size
<lordievader> Bij mij is ie maar 200mb, "dpkg --get-selections|grep linux|pastebinit" (wil weer graag een linkje zien)
<JasperCoenraats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179077
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: done
<lordievader> Dat zijn best wel wat oude kernels ;)
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> tell me, what do I do
<JasperCoenraats> about it
<lordievader> Om mee te beginnen, ik denk dat het werkt is niet getest: sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3.8.0-{19*,26*,27*,29*,30*,31*,32*,33*}
<JasperCoenraats> 721 MB a/h verwijderen
<JasperCoenraats> done, 478.000+ files deleted
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: nu sudo do-release-upgrade
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Nope ik heb nog meer voor je: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-{,extra-}3.8.0-{19,26,27,29,30,31,32,33}-generic
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> bezig
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: done
<lordievader> Dan nu weer: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade&&sudo do-release-upgrade
<JasperCoenraats> bezig
<JasperCoenraats> het proces kan uren duren
<JasperCoenraats> (hours)
<JasperCoenraats> accoord?
<JasperCoenraats> neem aan van wel
<lordievader> Ja, als alles goed gaat kan het zeker een paar uur in beslag nemen.
<JasperCoenraats> heeft ie btw vervbinding nodig?
<JasperCoenraats> zit nu op wifi
<lordievader> Ja.
<JasperCoenraats> kan ik nu nog een kkabeln inpluggen?
<JasperCoenraats> laptop <-> moden
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: ?
<lordievader> Lijkt mij een goed idee.
<JasperCoenraats> gaan we
<JasperCoenraats> bezig
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: als het een paar uur duurt, kan ik je dan om een uur of 15:30 (zomertijd) even hier treffen?
<lordievader> Mijn server blijft hier. Of ik dat ook ben garandeer ik niet.
<JasperCoenraats> ik moet voor mijn werk e.e.a. voorbereiden, aangezien ik vorige week een nieuwe baan heb gekregen
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<lordievader> Gefeliciteerd \o/
<JasperCoenraats> dankje
<JasperCoenraats> kleine opsteker: 2,5 jr solliciteren helpt echt
<JasperCoenraats> zie je mss later, ik sta iig bij je in het krijt
<JasperCoenraats> hij telt nu btw 47n %
<JasperCoenraats> 47%
<JasperCoenraats> ik ga heel even een bak koffie pakken e.d.
<JasperCoenraats_> lordievader: ben je er nog?
<lordievader> Jup, still here.
<JasperCoenraats_> hij is klaar met een eender resultaat.
<JasperCoenraats_> heb alleen bestaande paketten beward, dat vroeg ie
<JasperCoenraats_> daar bleek later gnome bij te zitten ):
<JasperCoenraats_> is dat hele gnome niet eruit te gooien?
<JasperCoenraats_> ik word hier een beetje nerveus van
<lordievader> Dat is je desktop enviromnent ;)
<JasperCoenraats_> dus?
<JasperCoenraats_> werken vanuit alleen de terminal
<JasperCoenraats_> of kan dat niet, bv met fire fox e.d.
<lordievader> Je wou net nog firefox en thunderbird starten, dat zijn geen cli programmas.
<JasperCoenraats_> cli
<JasperCoenraats_> ?
<JasperCoenraats_> ik snap 't
<JasperCoenraats_> ja
<lordievader> Command Line Interface, tegenhanger van GUI.
<JasperCoenraats_> kan ik gnome mss vervangen?
<lordievader> Dat kan.
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: zelfde resultaat
<JasperCoenraats> guest doet  t , mj coenraats niet
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: En de test user?
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: hetzelfde als bij m.j. coenraats in het opstartmenu, maar:
<JasperCoenraats> vanuit de terminal wordt "no suitable kernel" gevonden
<JasperCoenraats> kan ik via de terminal een nieuwe account aanmaken met administrator-rechten?
<JasperCoenraats> is dat überhaupt een oplossing?
<lordievader> No suitable kernel? Dat klinkt niet goed. Doe nog eens een "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<JasperCoenraats> niets geupgrade, lordievader
<lordievader> Je zou Kubuntu kunnen installeren. Of, als last-resort, een verse installatie van Ubuntu 13.10 (of even wachten en gelijk naar 14.04 gaan)
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> ik kijk even wat ik nu doe
<JasperCoenraats> ontzettend bedankt
<trijntje> het JasperCoenraats
<JasperCoenraats> hoi
<trijntje> nog steeds niet opgelost?
<JasperCoenraats> nee
<JasperCoenraats> kernel is niet goed na herinstallatie van 13.10
<JasperCoenraats> en ik had 13.04
<trijntje> upgrade of herinstallatie?
<JasperCoenraats> echt klote dus
<lordievader> Nou ja kernel is half goed, als ie niet goed zou zijn zou je niet kunnen booten.
<JasperCoenraats> heb jij, trijntje, nog ideeen
<lordievader> trijntje: upgrade trouwens.
<JasperCoenraats> ja, maar ik wil wel als Jasper inloggen op de GUI
<JasperCoenraats> dat is het enige probleem
<trijntje> niet echt, misschien sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<JasperCoenraats> hij zegt als ik firefox opstart "no display specified"
<JasperCoenraats> kun je een display opfgeven>
<JasperCoenraats> opgeven?
<JasperCoenraats> instellen
<trijntje> daarmee configureer je alle pakketten op het systeem opnieuw, soms wil dat nog helpen
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: nee, vanuit de terminal kan je geen grafische dingen starten
<JasperCoenraats> [16:31] <trijntje> daarmee configureer je alle pakketten op het systeem opnieuw, soms wil dat nog helpen
<lordievader> Dat is niet helemaal waar...
<JasperCoenraats> hoe doe je dat?
<lordievader> Maar je krijgt al snel hele lelijke constructies.
<trijntje> hoe zo dan lordievader ?
<lordievader> Bare X starten en daar FF heen jassen is lelijk, imo.
<trijntje> is, ik dacht datje het over dpkg-reconfigure had
<trijntje> *ow ipv is
<JasperCoenraats> telefoon,
<JasperCoenraats> ben zo terug
<dennis__> hey
<bramgn> hallo
<lordievader> Hallo dennis__
<dennis__> iemand die kan helpen met grub loader..
<lordievader> Mogelijk, ligt aan het probleem.
<bramgn> misschien, stel je vraag en je hoort het vanzelf :)
<dennis__> ik had windows en ubuntu.. nu heb ik de partitie waar windows op staat verwijderd maar dit staat nog steeds in de loader als ik mijn pc opstart.. zou graag hebben dat die gelijk opstart zonder het menu ik enkel nog met ubuntu werk
<lordievader> dennis__: sudo update-grub2
<dennis__> haha ik was bezig met sudo update-grub zonder de 2
<dennis__> dank u
<lordievader> Doet voor zover ik weet hetzelfde, mogelijk moet je eerst nog een aanpassing maken aan /etc/default/grub
<dennis__> ok zal is kijken.. waar moet ik naar zoeken in bestand
<trijntje> sudo os-prober; sudo updat-grub
<trijntje> *update
<lordievader> Die os-prober wordt toch al door update-grub aangeroepen?
<dennis__> geen idee.. zoveel weet ik er niet van
<dennis__> heb ubuntu nog maar enkele weken
<lordievader> Dat was meer tegen trijntje ;)
<dennis__> ok
<dennis__> hhaa
<trijntje> ik dacht het niet, het kan iig geen kwaad
<dennis__> pc opnieuw opgestart nu enkel nog het menu waar ik voor wil kiezen windows is nu weg:D
<lordievader> dennis__: Pas de timeout aan ;)
<dennis__> en hoe doe ik dat
<dennis__> weer in etc/default/grub
<dennis__> ?
<trijntje> ja, GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<trijntje> in plaats van GRUB_TIMEOUT=10, dat is standaard
<dennis__> ok danku
<trijntje> en dan weer sudo update-grub
<dennis__> krijg de melding dat het bestand alleen lezen is
<trijntje> klopt, alleen de beheerde van de computer mag dat bestand aanpassen
<trijntje> alt + f2
<trijntje> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<dennis__> ok geweldig
<dennis__> thanks
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<trijntje> ik ben ook weg
<lordievader> Later
<blurrr> heeyyy, ik heb een vraagje, ik heb een windows partitie, een documenten partitie en dan de linux partities, die staan ook in die volgorde op mijn hdd... nou stond er eerst nog een andere partitie tussen, die ik vandaag heb weg gehaald, en nu weet mijn pc niet meer waar het grub menu staat, ik heb dit al een keer gehad, maar hoe kon je ook alweer zorgen dat het grub menu weer op een andere partitie komt te staan zeg maar?
<blurrr> het stond dus eerst op partitie 6 en nu op partitie 5
<lordievader> blurrr: Ik denk dat je op "sudo update-grub2" doelt, also grub staat niet op een partitie maar in de mbr.
<blurrr> lordievader: dat is inderdaad wat ik bedoel denk ik... maar als ik dat doe krijg ik dit?
<blurr> sorry, internet deed ff raar...
<blurr> lordievader: dat is wat ik bedoel, maar als ik dat doe krijg ik dit te zien: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<lordievader> Zit je momenteel in een live-cd?
<blurr> jupp :D anders start mijn pc helemaal niet meer op :P
<lordievader> blurr: Klopt je fstab nog?
<blurr> ehmmm, wat is fstab? :l
<lordievader> blurr: /etc/fstab hierin staan je system mounts. Ofwel onderandere / en  swap.
<blurr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180487/
<blurr> ik denk dat het klopt....
<lordievader> Waar is die paste van?
<blurr> van gedit /etc/fstab :)
<lordievader> blurr: live-env or system?
<blurr> ik snap je niet helemaal, wat bedoel je?
<blurr> sorry, ben niet zo thuis in al die termen enzo :P
<lordievader> Nou je zegt dat je een live-cd hebt opgestart, heb je je geinstaleerde systeem gemount en daarvan /etc/fstab bekeken of van je live-cd?
<blurr> ehmmm.... dat is een goede, dat swap partitie 7 is klopt wel.... maar ik heb niks gemount en dan gedit /etc/fstab uitgevoert....
<blurr> oh, mijn partities zien er trouwens zo uit: http://imgur.com/tCCHNzF
<lordievader> Ja, dan heb je de live-cd fstab te pakken. Mount eerst eens je /
<lordievader> Naar bijv /mnt en doe dan 'gedit /mnt/etc/fstab'
<blurr> hoe mount ik / naar /mnt?
<lordievader> blurr: Weet  je op welke partitie / staat?
<blurrrq> pfft, stom internet....
<lordievader> blurr: Weet  je op welke partitie / staat?
<blurrrq> op /dev/sda6 is het nu...
<lordievader> blurrrq: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt&&sudo gedit /mnt/etc/fstab
<blurrrq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180582/
<lordievader> Klopt het? (Met 'blkid' kun je de UUID vinden)
<blurrrq> wat ik daar uit krijg klopt met wat gparted zegt...
<lordievader> Klopt wat in /mnt/etc/fstab staat met wat je uit blkid krijgt.
<blurrrq> ja, die zegt dat / on /dev/sda6 was, dat klopt....
<blurrrq> maar tussen de installatie en nu, heb ik een keer een backup partitie ertussen gezet, toen had ik hetzelfde probleem dus is grub geupdate, en nu heb ik die backup partitie weer weg gehaald, maar, als ik nu de linux partitie gewoon verwijder, start die windows dan gewoon weer op?
<blurrrq> ?
<lordievader> blurrrq: Maar de UUID's in /mnt/etc/fstab kloppen dus niet?
<blurrrq> ja, die kloppen met hoe het was toen ik ging installeren, maar volgens mij kloppen ze niet met hoe het bij de laatste paar keer opstarten was..
<lordievader> 30-19:39 < lordievader> Klopt wat in /mnt/etc/fstab staat met wat je uit blkid krijgt?
<blurrrq> ja, in fstab staat dat / op dev sda6 stond en dat swap op sda7 stond... en dat klopt ook met wat blkid staat
<blurrrq> maar, ik ga deze laptop gebruiken als ftp server in windows vista, dus als ik gewoon alle linux partities formatteer, ben ik dan ook van het gezeur af, of word het dan alleen maar groter?
<lordievader> blurrrq: Zolang je de Windows bootloader opnieuw installeert niet.
<blurrrq> ehmmmm, dus als ik nu in gparted zeg, format op de linux partities, dan ben ik er nog niet?
<blurrrq> ..?
<lordievader> Nee, dan zorg je er alleen maar voor dat grub overstuur raakt.
<blurrrq> ik ga het nu zo doen: ik zet er nu gewoon een kleine partitie (2mb) tussen, dan klopt alles als het goed is weer
<blurrrq> maar, ik ga:) joooo
<blurrrq> thanks voor de moeite in ieder geval!
<Jal_> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<Jal_> winbank geinstalleerd in wine maar werkt niet geen scherm na opstarten
<OerHeks> winbank ken ik niet, heb je de winedatabase bekeken?
<Jal_> Ja maar dat zegt mij niks omdat ik niet weet wat er moet draaien
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik kan winbank niet vinden in de wine app db.
<Jal_> klopt het is een windows programma en er zijn mensen die het wel hebben kunnen instal en gebruiken.
<OerHeks> Ik vind ook niks eigenlijk, wel oude problemen zonder oplossingen
<OerHeks> het werkt alleen in win
<Jal_> ik kijk wel even verder op internet ,bedankt voor het terug komen.
<OerHeks> succes
<jpjacobs> hey allemaal!
<jpjacobs> 'k ben hier een harde schijf aan het clonen met dd | bzip2 -c | split
<lordievader> Hey jpjacobs
<jpjacobs> En nu begin ik door te krijgen dat dit erg traag gaat (door te kleine blocksize voor dd , en bzip2 niet te vervangen door pbzip2
<jpjacobs> is er een manier om de huidige dd af te sluiten, en achteraf verder te gaan waar ik ben gestopt?
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me lastig te resumen
<OerHeks> maar wat is de default warde voor split?
<OerHeks> 1024 bytes?
<OerHeks> ik zou het opnieuw starten, met dd | bzip2 -c | split -b=2000m
<jpjacobs> ja, inderdaad, -b2000m
<jpjacobs> (had de opties voor't gemak weggelaten)
<jpjacobs> maar ik zou vooral de blocksize van dd willen verhogen, en bzip2 vervangen door de parallelle versie pbzip2
<jpjacobs> 't is ondertussen al een uur of 3 aan't draaien, ongeveer 13 GB gebackupt
<OerHeks> dat scheelt gruwelijk veel ja
<jpjacobs> en 't is een 1TB schijf -_-
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je met een nette pc 1 gb/10 minuten moet kunnen halen
<jpjacobs> mmmmm
<jpjacobs> goed, ik denk dat ik het weet. Ik stop de boel, bereken vanuit de gecopieerde blokken hoeveel data er reeds gekopieerd is, en start dan met skip= ...
<jpjacobs> wat zou een goede block size zijn voor een 1TB usb3 schijf? Ze is fysiek ok , geen IO errors etc
<OerHeks> is die HDD vol?
<jpjacobs> 't is gewoon het bestandssysteem dat naar de k*ten is
<jpjacobs> nee lang niet
<jpjacobs> maar daar zou de bzip wel weg mee moeten kunnen he ?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Als het filesystem stuk is wil je dan wel dd gebruiken? Want dan heeft de backup ook een stukke fs.
<jpjacobs> tuurlijk
<jpjacobs> wel, 't is een backup voor ik ermee ga klooien
<jpjacobs> om het bestandssysteem terug in orde te krijgen
<OerHeks> bs=4M ?
<jpjacobs> Ik heb zelff niet genoeg ruimte om echt een volledige werkkopie van de schijf te maken, maar ik denk dat het geen probleem zou mogen zijn, vermits ze gewoon gezapt is geweest door een windows die crashte en geforceerd is moeten afsluiten
<jpjacobs> OerHeks: effe een sanity check: de vorige dd vertelde me 29869272 blocks out
<jpjacobs> dus dat wil zeggen 14934936 kb, dus 14584 MB dus 3646 blocks van 4M, toch?
<jpjacobs> dus dan ztart ik mijn nieuwe dd met skip=3646 bs=4M?
<jpjacobs> start*
<jpjacobs> ok, dit gaat beter vooruit ... 2Gb geschreven al
<OerHeks> netjes
<OerHeks> maar ik hoop dat die berekening precies uitkomt...
<jpjacobs> ik ook :)
<jpjacobs> wel, in het beste geval heb ik ze niet nodig, maar ja ...
<jpjacobs> juist eens getimed ... 1 GB op ongeveer 5 minuten...
<jpjacobs> wil dus zeggen nog 75 uur of zo
<jpjacobs> Ik hoop dat de minder volle stukken op de harde schijf sneller comprimeren
<OerHeks> you will know, in the end :-D
<bramgn> jpjacobs: je zou eventueel de beschikbare ruimte v/d partitie kunnen vullen met 'zeroes' alvorens je een dd proces start
<bramgn> wat uiteraard alleen scheelt als je dat koppelt met gzip
<jpjacobs> bramgn: het probleem is net dat het bestandssysteem naar de knoppen is , dus ik weet niet waar er al dan niet data staat. Het is een erg nieuwe schijf, dus ik hoop dat het gros van de beschikbare ruimte een standaard waarde heeft :)
<bramgn> ah ok
<jpjacobs> ben de boel inderdaad aan het bzippen (pbzip2 , meer bepaald) en je merkt dat sommige stukken effectief beter vooruitgaan :)
<bramgn> in dat geval wil je inderdaad het bestandssysteem niet verder aanraken
<jpjacobs> nu, tijd voor bed, ik zie morgen wel weer :)
<bramgn> jpjacobs: succes!
<jpjacobs> bramgn: ik maak de backup, en als die gemaakt is, ga ik de Windows chkdsk er eens op los laten
<bramgn> oh, het is een windows partitie
<jpjacobs> Zodat ik , als die er een zootje van maakt, toch nog kan gaan file-carven
<jpjacobs> een externe schijf, FAT32
<bramgn> hopelijk weet chkdsk er wat te maken
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-23
<innocuous> pfff upgraded gpg & nu krijg ik de volgende waarschuwing: gpg: WARNING: The GNOME keyring manager hijacked the GnuPG agent.
<innocuous> gpg: WARNING: GnuPG will not work properly - please configure that tool to not interfere with the GnuPG system!
<innocuous> Klinkt een beetje eng... ,maar volgens de meeste google hits is er niet echt een probleem...
<innocuous> https://gebner.org/how-to-get-rid-of-the-the-gnome-keyring-manager-hijacked-the-gnupg-agent-warning.html
<innocuous> Wat doet gnome-keyring eigenlijk, dat ik het wel/niet af wil zetten?
<trijntje> gnome-keyring onthoud al je wachtwoorden voor je
<innocuous> Ok, maar wanneer dan, zodat ik iets minder vaak sudo hoef in te tikken in de terminal?
<trijntje> nee, van je email enzo
<innocuous> In thunderbird?
<trijntje> ja
<innocuous> Ok bedankt trijntje dat is wel handig inderdaad...
<innocuous> Een waarschuwing in gpg uitzetten vind ik eigenlijk ook een beetje een raar idee, maar het is de enige oplossing die ik kan vinden..
<Goudvink3991> hallo allemaal
<Goudvink3991> ik heb een nieuwe 3Gb geinstalleerd maar heb toch wat problemen
<Fermata> Middag.
<Goudvink3991> hallo Fermat
<Goudvink3991> ik zit met een probleem >>maar ik denk zelf al van niet
<Fermata> Wat is het probleem?
<Goudvink3991> ik wil op die 3Gb schijf waar nu ubuntu 14.10 server opstaat >> bij zetten << ubuntu 13.10
<Fermata> Erbij?
<Fermata> Daar is 3GB erg weinig voor.
<Goudvink3991> ja
<Goudvink3991> o sorry het is geen 3 GB schijf >>>maar een 3 Tera Gb schijf
<Fermata> Mag ik vragen waarom je daar 13.10 bij wilt zetten?
<Goudvink3991> ik vind 13.10 fijner maar die had ik al een keer gedownload maar die is hier in huis weg gehaald
<Fermata> Als het goed is kan je gewoon de installer starten.
<Fermata> Dan geeft 13.10 je de optie om het naast 14.10 te zetten.
<Goudvink3991> nu staat hij weer op mijn PC maar zogouw als ik de dvd van 14.10 er uit haal dan valt alles weg en blijft alleen op de Pc de 14.10 Server over
<Fermata> Dat begrijp ik niet helemaal.
<Goudvink3991> nou ik werk nu op de dvd van 14.10 die in de dvd zit
<Goudvink3991> als ik die er uit haal
<Goudvink3991> dan van het geheel weg
<Fermata> Dan moet je een 13.10-dvd branden en installeren?
<Goudvink3991> alleen blijft de 14.10 server over waar de grup bij staat als ik die opstart dan kom ik meteen ik her terminal scherm
<Fermata> Start je dan wel op van de dvd?
<Goudvink3991> nu is dat wel op dit moment
<Fermata> Nou, brand een 13.10-dvd, installeer 13.10 naast 14.10, en klaar?
<Goudvink3991> even wat alders >>>> kan ik van de terminal in het programma komen??
<Fermata> In welk programma?
<Goudvink3991> van ubuntu
<Goudvink3991> nu heb ik die logo,s aan de linker kant staan
<Goudvink3991> maar als ik de  dvd er uit haal en opnieuw opstart dan kom in in een terminal gedeelte zogroot als mijn 29inch scherm
<Goudvink3991> en kan daar dan inloggen
<Fermata> Ja, dat is de 14.10 Server, als ik je goed begrijp.
<Goudvink3991> ja dat bedoel ik nouw juist
<Goudvink3991> ik wil graag wat bij leren maar dan wel op de goede manier??
<Fermata> Ja, als je server installeert heb je geen grafische interface, dat klopt.
<Goudvink3991> een ogenblik ik heb even telefoon
<Goudvink3991> hallo Fermata daar ben ik weer even een telefoontje van de hulp dienst
<Goudvink3991> Fermata bent U er nog
<Goudvink3991> hallo Fermata
<Goudvink3991> zijn er nog mensen om te helpen
<Fermata> Ja nu wel weer.
<Fermata> :/
<UsQUE> iemand ervaring met xrdp en gnome? :)
<UsQUE> blijkbaar werkt dit niet meer op de laatste versie >
<UsQUE> ?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-24
<SCHAAP137> môgguh iedereen
<SCHAAP137> http://nos.nl/artikel/2026591-mogelijk-148-doden-bij-vliegtuigcrash-frankrijk
<mandje> SCHAAP137: heb het even in offtopic kanaal gezet
<Maartje> goedemiddag allemaal, ik heb op de toshiba laptop van een vriendin xubunt geinstaleerd, maar na installatie krijg ik direct een fou melding namelijk:  Misvormde regel 56 in bronlijst /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<Maartje> ik weet echt niet wat ik er mee aan moet, wil iemand helpen?
<HurricaneHarry> Maartje: kun je of het hele bestand of een paar regels rond regel 56 op pastebin.ubuntu.com zetten en de link hier zetten ?
<Fermata> Maartje is al weg.
<Markcortbass> Hé iedereen! Heeft iemand ook al een BQ Aquaris E4.5 in gebruik?
<Kebabfish> Markcortbass: jup, hierzo
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-25
<wd__> na installatie ubuntu 14.04LTS op dell latitude E5500 krijg ik wel een sterk wifisignaal maar het connecteren naar thuisnetwerk met dlink lukt niet wel met ethernetkabel
<Fermata> Het wachtwoord is correct?
<wd__> het wachtwoord is inderdaad correct
<trijntje> wd__: wat gaat er precies fout?
<wd__> blijft steeds opnieuw vragen naar paswoord
<trijntje> is het een usb dongle?
<trijntje> en wat is de exacte tekst van het scherm dat om het wachtwoord vraagt
<wd__> ••••••••••••authentication required by wi fi network passwords or encryption keys are required to access the wifi network + naam
<wd__> geen usb dongle
<Guest482> Hey, voor wat staat commando /dev/sdb7
<Guest482> Hey, voor wat staat commando /dev/sdb7Hey, voor wat staat commando /dev/sdb7Hey, voor wat staat commando /dev/sdb7Hey, voor wat staat commando /dev/sdb7Hey, voor wat staat commando /dev/sdb7Hey, voor wat staat commando /dev/sdb7Hey, voor wat staat commando /dev/sdb7
<Fermata> Guest482: /dev/sdb7 is de zevende partitie op je tweede disk.
<Guest482> Je wilt de tweede primaire partitie op de tweede sata-connector, die geformatteerd is met fat32, mounten op de map/windows. Welke commando moet je geven?
<lotuspsychje> Guest482: automatische mount kan je regelen bij fstab
<lotuspsychje> Guest482: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<Guest482> maar alsnog begrijp ik het niet, kunt u even met uitleg de commando's zeggen die ik ervoor moet gebruiken
<Guest482> ??
<Guest482> Welke regel zet je in fstab zetten om sda3 standaard aan de map /var te koppelen?
<Guest482> Welke regel zet je in fstab zetten om sda3 standaard aan de map /var te koppelen???
<Fermata> Guest482: een beetje geduld is niet weg ;)
<Guest482> Geen probleem ik wacht wel
<Goudvink3991> hallo allemaal
<Goudvink3991> zijn er nog mensen daar
<Goudvink3991> hoe kan ik vanuit de terminal server de text uitprinten met welke opdracht?
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: zoek je zoiets als "$ echo test | lp"
<Goudvink3991> hallo HurricaneHarry
<mandje> ja HurricaneHarry. ik was onderweg om dat ook te bedenken. ;)
<mandje> maar eerlijk gezegd dacht ik copy paste van terminal text.
<Goudvink3991> weet iemand als ik in de terminal server sta en die text?? hoe ik die kan uitprinten?
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: ik denk dat copy/paste dan het makkelijkste werkt even in bv gedit plakken en dan printen.
<Goudvink3991> ja maar als ik opstart dan sta ik gelijk in de terminal server>>en als daar wat in toets en er komt een lijst tevoorschijn >>
<Goudvink3991> nou die wil ik dan uit printen
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: start je grafische omgeving niet op ofzo ?
<Goudvink3991> niet zoals normaal>> of ik moet er eerst een DVD van 14.04 inleggen
<Goudvink3991> ik zit nu dus via ubuntu live tewerken
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: wat zag je aan het begin van de regel staan eerder ? ( grub> ) of kreeg je nog wel login: ?
<Hans_> Welke regel zet je in fstab zetten om sda3 standaard aan de map /var te koppelen?
<Goudvink3991> als ik de schijf er uit haal is alles weg >> behalve die grub server > > die staat op een nieuwe 3Tera byte schijf
<Maikel> man fstab
<Hans_> Welke regel zet je in fstab zetten om sda3 standaard aan de map /var te koppelen?
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: kun je eens proberen uit te leggen wat je probeert te doen ?
<Goudvink3991> HurricaneHarry kunt u het een beetje volgen??
<Goudvink3991> ok
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: Ik kan niet precies volgen wat je probeert te doen nee.
<Goudvink3991> als ik mijm minitower opstart dan gaat hij gelijk naar de Terminal server want die heb ik gedownload
<Goudvink3991> dus ik sta dan in de grub server volgens mij
<Goudvink3991> als de grub naar voren komt en hem aanklik dan begint hij gelijk te scrollen
<Goudvink3991> tot het einde
<Goudvink3991> en krijg ik te zien >> Login
<Goudvink3991> heel die zwarte scherm text zouw ik graag willen uit printen wat de opdrachten allemaal zijn
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: bij login: kun je je gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord invullen.
<Goudvink3991> anders moet ik ze alle opschrijven en dat duurt nog al een tijd
<Goudvink3991> ja login en passwd is allemaal goed
<Goudvink3991> maar het uiprinten van die text die je te zien krijgt wat is de opdracht daar van ?
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: op de $ prompt kun je dan "dmesg" gebruiken om die eerdere tekst te zien.
<Goudvink3991> even opschrijven
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: "dmesg | lp" zou dat naar de printer sturen.
<Goudvink3991> ok
<Goudvink3991> dat ga ik later proberen
<Goudvink3991> maar hoe kan ik van de terminal server naar het programma 14.04
<Goudvink3991> is daar ook een oplossing voor
<HurricaneHarry> Hans_: "/dev/sda3        /var       ext4    defaults    0  0"
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: had je eerder wel een werkende grafische omgeving ?
<Goudvink3991> nu moet ik telkens overnieuw opstarten en de Dvd er in leggen om hier te komen >> ja als je nog een laptop er bij hebt
<Goudvink3991> is dat wel handiger natuurlijk
<Goudvink3991> die werkende grafische omgeving die is wel goed want als ik in de grub op ubuntu klik en  na Avanced ga dan doet hij
<Goudvink3991> in dat hulp program alles wat er staat zo geeft hij in de Summery alles aan wat er op staat
<Goudvink3991> wat op de schijf staat
<Fermata> Goudvink3991: had je op die machine niet 14.10 Server staan?
<Goudvink3991> er zit sinds een week een nieuwe 3 Tera bye in
<Goudvink3991> sorry  HurricaneHarry even over schakelen naar Fermate!
<trijntje> Hans_: het is een slecht plan om sda te gebruiken in fstab, je kan beter uuid gebruiken
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: geen probleem hoor, ik lees mee.
<Goudvink3991> ja Fermate dat klopt maar er was wat verkeert gegaan en heb hem toen maar overnieuw geformatteerd
<Fermata> Je weet dat de servereditie standaard geen grafische interface heeft?
<Goudvink3991> ja dat weet ik
<Fermata> Oke.
<Goudvink3991> maar de hele zaak van die opdrachten onthouden dat gaat ook niet meer >>of je moet het opschrijven daarom vroeh ik aan
<Goudvink3991> HurricaneHarry of ik dat vanuit de Terminal server eventueel uit kan printen
<Goudvink3991> sorry vroeg
<Goudvink3991> zo heb ik ook van het web de 500 page ubuntu server Guide uigeprint
<Goudvink3991> maar niet van de terminal >>ik heb daar wel 15 page van maar dat is teweinig voor opdrachten in te toetsen
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: wat wil je exact doen? Het is makkelijker om de terminal te leren als je iets specifieks voor ogen hebt
<Goudvink3991> hallo trijntje lang niet gehoord hoe gaat het alles goed hoop ik
<Hans_> Welke regel zet je in fstab zetten om sda3 standaard aan de map /var te koppelen?
<trijntje> Hans_: het is de bedoeling dat je zelf ook wat moeite doet om je probleem op te lossen, je betaalt ons immers niet voor je hulp
<Goudvink3991> trijntje zou je zo vriendelijk willen zijn om wat terug te lezen >> ik wacht wel << waar het over gaat
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: gaat goed hoor ;)
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: ik heb het wel min of meer gelezen, maar bij iets printen komt een hoop kijken natuurlijk. Dan moet je op de terminal je printer instellen, en dat heb ik zelf ook nooit gedaan
<Hans_> voor wat krijg jij dan betaald????
<Goudvink3991> ja mijn laserprinter die werkt wel
<Goudvink3991> alleen die opdracht als je in de server terminal staat om uit teprinten wat je als text ziet
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: Ik vraag me af waarom je voor de server editie kiest, om te leren zou ik gewoon de desktop editie installeren.
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: mede omdat je nu telkens moet omschakelen.
<trijntje> Hans_: maak jij je maar niet druk om hoe ik geld verdien, vertel liever wat je wilt doen en wat je zelf al geprobeerd hebt om het probleem op te lossen
<Goudvink3991> nouw HurricaneHarry ik wil van mijn kant wat bij leren >> daar is volgens mij toch niets mis mee
<Goudvink3991> zo blijf die grijze massa bovenin teminste intact
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: Nee helemaal niks mis mee, het is zoals je zelf al aangeeft, lastig om telkens om te schakelen naar de live cd voor deze chat.
<Goudvink3991> alleen er staan zoveel kreten in dat het onbegonnen werk is om ze alle op teschrijven
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: je zou natuurlijk ook de hele grafische omgeving op de server kunnen installeren.
<Goudvink3991> dus dacht ik is er wel een oplossing voor het uit te printen
<Goudvink3991> een pak printpapier is zo duur niet +/- 3.50 500 vellen
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: het is niet gebruikelijk om de grafische omgeving op een server te installeren (aangezien dit normaal gesproken niet nodig is) maar het kan.
<Goudvink3991> vroeger met dos zouw ik het wel weten want ik hebal gezien dat er genoeg gelijke kreten in zitten
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: dus als het geen kritieke server is kun je de desktop installeren met "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Goudvink3991> als ik het op papier heb dan hoef ik daar maar van af te kijken toch
<Goudvink3991> HurricaneHarry het loopt verder allemaal goed alleen dat uitprinten op papier??
<Goudvink3991> is trijntje is slaap gevallen
<Goudvink3991> van 11:26 tot 12:37 nog geen oplossing te vinden voor het printen op papier ??
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: de oplossing heb ik toch al gegeven dacht ik zo?  "dmesg | lp"
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: behoudens dat de printer al is geinstalleerd op de server
<Goudvink3991> HurricaneHarry het zou fijn zijn als je van sever terminal kunt overschakelen naar het ubuntu buro scherm nu heb je 2 pc nodig om dat te doen
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: en de meeste tijd daarvan is volgens mij gaan zitten in het uitvogelen van wat je voor je hebt staan, welke ubuntu editie je hebt geinstalleerd enz.
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: vandaar mijn opmerking dat het wellicht handiger zou zijn om met een desktop editie te beginnen, of natuurlijk de grafische omgeving te installeren op de server.
<Maikel> dat wordt al 3 maanden gezegd ofzo
<Goudvink3991> dus als ik hier uit ga en opnieuw opstart om naar de >> ter<< server te gaan en daar die opdracht invoeren zou mijn printer moeten gaan werken
<Maikel> >>.<<
<Maikel> dit is een duidelijk geval van lart
<Maikel> http://www.bofh.net/man/lart.1m.html
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: behoudens dat de printer goed is geinstalleerd wel ja.
<Goudvink3991> ja dat is het probleem er bij>> kijk mijn laserprinter pakt ubuntu wel maar als ik de Dvd er uit haal en opnieuw opstart
<Goudvink3991> dan is alles weg
<Goudvink3991> zoals ik nu met live werk doet de printer het wel
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: en omdat je geen tweede pc ter beschikking hebt is het lastig om de printer op de server te installeren, (dit is het makkelijkste via een browser)
<Goudvink3991> maar als ik naar die grub Ter server ga dan is dit wat ik nu en wat op het buroblad staat allemaal weg
<HurricaneHarry> Goudvink3991: inderdaad, daarom stel ik je ook voor om ubuntu-desktop te installeren, hetzij opnieuw beginnen met de cd ofwel op de manier zoals ik eerder aangaf.
<Goudvink3991> ok HurricaneHarry ik ga het proberen>> je bent er in iedergeval mee van de straat << uitslag hoor je later en nog bedank voor de Info
<Maikel> ik verzoek Goudvink3991 om dit eens te lezen: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Maikel> en hier aan te voldoen
<Maikel> als ik hier de BOFH was zou je een kick gekregen hebben
<Fermata> Ga je dan meehelpen, Maikel?
<Maikel> als er constructieve vragen, ja
<Maikel> doe ik wel eens vaker overigens.
<Fermata> Dat klopt.
<Maikel> maar niet bij energy  sinkholes
<Maikel> "When you ask your question, display the fact that you have done these things first; this will help establish that you're not being a lazy sponge and wasting people's time. Better yet, display what you have learned from doing these things. We like answering questions for people who have demonstrated they can learn from the answers.
<Maikel> "
<HurricaneHarry> Maikel: ik kies ervoor om jouw non-constructieve opmerkingen te negeren, dat is mijn optie.
<Goudvink3991> hallo Maikel ook bedankt en allemaal trouwes Baye
<Maikel> als jij eindeloos wilt besteden aan energy sinkholes dan moet je dat vooral doen, HurricaneHarry. het is wel triest dat het een bepaalde inflatie aan diepgang teweeg brengt.
<HurricaneHarry> maikel: En voor het gemak denk ik ook maar dat als je op eenzelfde manier naar je baas of gebruikers zou reageren dat je je baan vrij snel kwijt bent.
<Maikel> een hond heeft een baas
<HurricaneHarry> s/baas/werkgever/
<Fermata> Maikel heeft een tevreden werkgever.
<Maikel> en voor that matter: de meeste gebruikers bij mij zijn dev'ers
<Maikel> en soms stuur ik die ook een rtfm (doch wat vriendelijker idd) op
<Maikel> HurricaneHarry: en daarom uit dat stuk nogmaals: "We're (largely) volunteers. We take time out of busy lives to answer questions, and at times we're overwhelmed with them. So we filter ruthlessly. In particular, we throw away questions from people who appear to be losers in order to spend our question-answering time more efficiently, on winners."
<HurricaneHarry> yep een echte bofh uit de jaren 80.
<HurricaneHarry> maar goed ik had de tijd en nam de moeite zodat jij dat niet hoefde.
<Maikel> ik bewonder je geduld, zeer zeker.
<HurricaneHarry> ty
<mandje> goudvink is volgens mij een mystery-shopper. Canonical wil testen hoe geduldig de irc help channels zijn.
<HurricaneHarry> overigens was mij het verleden niet bekend, aangezien ik pas sinds deze week weer eens hier ben komen kijken.
<klaas_> goede dag, ik heb een klein probleempje... want ik probeer een programma te installer via de terminal maar dan krijg ik deze melding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10678831/ ook werkt het ubuntu software centrum niet. Dit start wel op, maar dan laad het ongeveer 1 minuut en dan sluit het weer af. Weet iemand hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<trijntje> klaas_: wat is de uitvoer van 'sudo apt-get check'?
<klaas_> trijntje: het is net opgelost :) toch bedankt voor de hulp ;)
<trijntje> graag gedaan, dat was makkelijk ;)
<klaas_> maar, je mag mij nog wel helpen hoor:) ik probeer namelijk met vsftpd een ftp server op te zetten... maar dat lukt niet helemaal
<klaas_> als ik vsftpd.conf open namelijk, als sudo, en ik sla hem weer op met de instellingen die ik wil gaat alles nog goed. maar dan moet ik met dit commando "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart" het proces opnieuw starten.. maar dat lukt dus niet :l ik krijg als foutmelding dat het bestand helemaal niet bestaat..
<klaas_> nou kan ik het via nautilus ook nergens vinden, dus dat zou best kunnen kloppen...
<Guest7727> Hallo
<Guest7727> Werk al een jaartje met Linux op een andere PC, maar ik heb hier een win XP met malware (ben bezig met Chameleon maar zelfs die wordt tegengehouden, best gek sinds april 2014 heb ik met adblocker enkel zeer bonafide websites bezocht), enfin, ik wil nu Ubuntu of een basatie installeren maar hoe zonder ik Ubuntu van Windows af zodat hij nog een keer/nog meer geinfecteerd raakt met een dualboot? P.S. Ik ben niet bepaald een expert 
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-26
<mandje> iemand de audio uitvoer naar een AirPlay device voor elkaar?
<OerHeks> ,mandje , zoiets ? >> http://www.instructables.com/id/Airplay-to-AppleTV-From-Linux-PC/
<mandje> tnx voor de url OerHeks. ik had ook gegoogled en die gevonden. maar java.. mmm.  ook andere dingen gevonden als uitvoer via pulseaudio of zelfs xbmc. de vraag hier is vooral of iemand het al geprobeerd heeft en wellicht met een bepaalde methode succes heeft gehad.
<mandje> dus
<Maikel> is het packagen van apt packages zo makkelijk als die van rpm?
<lord4163> Maikel: https://wiki.debian.org/HowToPackageForDebian
<Maikel> god spuitelf
<OerHeks> volgens mij wel, Maikel
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-27
<johan_> hallo
<johan_> ik probeer ubuntu te installeren op een oude laptop voor mn zoontje.
<johan_> er staat nu een oude windows xp op. maar die opent de download file niet. waarmee open ik de installatie file
<johan_> ?
<Kebabfish> hallo johan_
<Kebabfish> je zegt "een oude laptop", wat voor hardware zit er in?
<Kebabfish> Want wellicht is de laptop niet snel genoeg voor de standaard ubuntu versie
<johan_> hij is toch al gauw 6 -7 jaar oud denk ik
<Kebabfish> weet je toevallig het type laptop? Dan is op internet wel snel de hardwarespecificatie te vinden
<johan_> ik probeer even snel te zoeken.
<johan_> Maar waarmee open ik het .iso bestand?
<Kebabfish> het iso bestand is bedoeld om op een dvd te branden, of op een usb stick te zetten
<johan_> hij staat op een usb inderdaad. moet dat het enige bestand zijn, of mag er meer op staan.
<Kebabfish> En daarna kan tijdens het opstarten in de bios worden ingesteld op te starten vanaf de dvd of usb, en zodoende ubuntu alvast te proberen. Bevalt het allemaal en werkt het goed, dan kan ubuntu naast xp worden gezet (of xp compleet vervangen)
<johan_> Ik wil xp inderdaad compleet vervangen. Ik heb nu 3GB intern geheugen zie ik net.
<Kebabfish> heb je de iso gewoon naar de usb gekopieerd? (zie hier een handleiding: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/usbstaaf)
<johan_> ja, ik heb de iso op de usb stick gezet inderdaad. die zit nu in die oude laptop (die nu geen internet heeft).
<Kebabfish> probeer eerst de handleiding te volgen voor het maken van een werkbare ubuntu usb stick
<johan_> ja ben ik nu mee bezig
<Kebabfish> ik ga even wisselen van pc, ben zo terug
<johan_> prima. ik ben nog bezig met usb formateren en via unetbootin een opstart usb te mken
<johan_> to zover geen vragen
<kebabfish> super, mocht je alsnog vragen hebben stel ze gerust :)
<johan_> prima. dank je.
<trijntje> 3GB zou genoeg moeten zijn voor ubuntu, tenzij de videokaart erg slapjes is
<johan_> ik heb ubuntu opgestart via de usb. inmiddels ben ik bezig met de volle installatie.
<johan_> dank voor de hulp.
<kebabfish> kijk, dat schiet op :P
<johan_> alleen een probleempje met internet connectie op die pc
<johan_> hij vraagt om te connecten met een netwerk, maar ik zie geen netwerken er tussen staan, maar alleen de netwerk kaart  (lijkt het)
<trijntje> dan kan je die stap over slaan, het kan zijn dat ubuntu standaard de wifi drivers niet herkent
<trijntje> dan moet je die na de installatie even via een kabeltje installeren
<johan_> als ik "encrypt new ubuntu installation for security" aanvink. moet ik dan elke keer het wachtwoord invoeren als ik de laptop opstart?
<trijntje> ja, maar dat wel een goed idee. Anders kan iedereen die de laptop heeft bij de bestanden
<johan_> ja, maar hij is voor mn zoontje om "veilig" mee te internetten. verder eigenlijk niets.
<johan_> "veilig" in de zin dat XP niet veilig meer is.
<trijntje> als je het versleuteld moet je inderdaad je wachtwoord ingeven
<trijntje> anders kan je instellen dat je zonder wachtwoord in kan loggen
<johan_> ok
<johan_> zo, het systeem wordt geinstalleerd. Da's mooi.
<johan_> eens kijken of mn wifi ook werkt als ie klaar is.
<johan_> check! alles werkt. Dat ging vrij simpel en makkelijk.  weer een happy user erbij !
<kebabfish> nice!
<johan_> kan dus binnen een uurtje. relaxed hoor.
<trijntje> ja, na het starten nog wel even updates installeren, dat duurt ook nog een half uurtje maar dan ben je klaar
<johan_> ja, dat merk ik net. nu internet werkt heeft ie nog even wat extra tijd nodig. Dank voor jullie hulp.
<trijntje> graag gedaan, veel plezier met ubuntu ;)
<oldsk00l> hallo allemaal :P
<oldsk00l> leuk om ook nederlanders te zien zat op de engelse en die lui zijn mie toch een partij stijf :P
<oldsk00l> 3\+ -+6-
<oldsk00l> +
<oldsk00l> 8
<oldsk00l> 6596.6989
<oldsk00l> heeft iemand ervaring met zoneminder
<oldsk00l> ik heb zoneminder 1.25 en als ik live beelden ga bekijken freezed het beelt na 10 min kwartier wat kan dat zijn >
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<oldsk00l> hoi hoi
<oldsk00l> lordievader, heb jij ervaring met zoneminder ?
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Er rinkelt vaag ergens een bel. Maar die bel is wel heel vaag.
<oldsk00l> dat is een cctv software voor camera bewaking
<oldsk00l> ik heb namelijk 5 cams waarvan als ik naar 10 min live beld ga bekijken via zoneminder dat hij dan freezed\
<lordievader> Zoneminder of de daadwerkelijke cam?
<oldsk00l> zoneminder de cam feed loopt wel door
<oldsk00l> dat heb ik namelijk uitgelsoten daarom :P
<lordievader> Brakke software?
<oldsk00l> meschienb maar ze zeggen dat versie 1.25 satbiel is
<oldsk00l> er is wel een 1.28 momenteel maar die word niet ondersteunt door ubuntu 12.04
<oldsk00l> ben wel van plan om over te stappen naar 14.04 maar ben bang dat mij systeem dan te traag word
<oldsk00l> heb een pentium 4 3.2 ghz ongeveer 3 GB geheugen en mijn processor kan alleen 32 bit os aan
<lordievader> Heh, en ik dacht dat mijn server bak oud was :P
<oldsk00l> hahaha
<oldsk00l> wat zit er in de jouwe dan ?
<lordievader> Mijn server heeft een AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+
<lordievader> Met 6Gb ram.
<oldsk00l> hahah dan is de mijne echt oud
<oldsk00l> en wou nog wel desktop variant gaan draaien maar lijkt me niet slim wat betreft procesor geheugen zou wel lukken
<oldsk00l> klopt toch
<lordievader> Je kunt een fluxbox of iets anders lichts gaan draaien.
<oldsk00l> flusbox ken ik niet zo ff google
<SCHAAP137> wrom niet Lubuntu?
<lordievader> LXDE is voor zover ik weet iets zwaarder vergeleken met fluxbox.
<lordievader> Maargoed, er zijn een aantal opties, ja.
<SCHAAP137> joah tientallen
<SCHAAP137> bestaan enorm veel lichte WM's
<SCHAAP137> i3 is ook fijn
<oldsk00l> zit namelijk met het probleem dat ik zoneminder camera server draai en een nas en wou eigen irc server opzetten\
<SCHAAP137> als je van tiling houdt iig
<oldsk00l> weet niet of dat allemaal mogelijk is met die lichte distros
<lordievader> i3 :)
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Heb je daar uberhaupt een DE voor nodig?
<oldsk00l> de help ff aub
<SCHAAP137> met zo'n machine zou een windowmanager alleen maar resources wegvreten van de rest, denk ik
<lordievader> Desktop Environment.
<SCHAAP137> beetje zonde
<oldsk00l> oke das waar
<lordievader> Precies, daarom.
<oldsk00l> dus beter server draaien
<SCHAAP137> en bovendien, lekker in de shell, is ook fijn
<lordievader> :D
<oldsk00l> maar is 14.04 dan zo veel zwaarder dan 12.04 ?
<lordievader> De server versies zullen daarin niet veel verschillen.
<SCHAAP137> in het algemeen kun je stellen dat nieuwere software ook zwaarder is
<oldsk00l> oke wou net zeggen wat is jullie ervaring daar in dan
<oldsk00l> dan bedoel ik met de he
<SCHAAP137> kdraai zelf 14.10 op mn thuismachine
<SCHAAP137> sja, oudere machines, ik zou lekker zo kaal mogelijk draaien
<SCHAAP137> eventueel later kun je nog besluiten er een WM op te gooien
<SCHAAP137> (windowmanager)
<SCHAAP137> ik houd niet zo van het woord DE, DE is meer zoiets als GNOME, KDE of Xfce
<SCHAAP137> soort alles in 1 grafische omgeving
<SCHAAP137> een windowmanager is veel minder breed opgezet
<SCHAAP137> bash met tmux / byobu is ook erg relaxed, zeker voor servertje
<SCHAAP137> en als je grafisch los wilt gaan op een lichte manier, kun je lekker i3'en, of Fluxbox idd
<SCHAAP137> zoiets zou ik adviseren
<oldsk00l> oke dus 14.04 zou kunnen maar met wat aanpassing :P
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Doet jouw machine pae?
<SCHAAP137> zonder PAE heb je niet zo veel aan die 6GB RAM
<SCHAAP137> 32-bit besturingssysteem beperkt zich tot 3.25GB RAM, als er geen sprake is van PAE
<SCHAAP137> kben weg, ff borrel met de collegae
<SCHAAP137> lat0r
<lordievader> Zonder PAE weigert Trusty te starten...
<SCHAAP137> Lijkt me meer dan terecht :P
<SCHAAP137> laters lordie
<lordievader> SCHAAP137: Veel plezier.
<SCHAAP137> thanks
<SCHAAP137> tabee
<oldsk00l> volgens mij heeft hij wle pae
<oldsk00l> het is een pentium 4 3 gb geheugen
<oldsk00l> kan altijd nog proberen eerst met flusbox probren anders word het een clean install met 14.04
<oldsk00l> :P
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Je kunt een live-usb proberen op te starten.
<oldsk00l> idd was ook mijn plan :P
<Jannn>  Goede avond, heb erover echt lan gezocht maar kwam er niet uit; welke regel zet je in fstab om sda3 standaard aan de map /var te koppelen? alvast bedankt
<Jannn> ?
<lordievader> Jannn: Iets a la: UUID=d55abd5a-022d-43f0-b827-675368a18e22         /boot                             ext2    defaults,noatime                  0 2
<lordievader> Maar dan meet de opties die jij wilt en het juiste UUID.
<Jannn> Dus welke regel precies, want ben al een maand bezig met linux
<lordievader> Jannn: Weet je het UUID van sda3?
<Jannn> nee
<lordievader> Jannn: Oke, pak 'lsblk -o name,uuid' er eens bij. Die geeft je het UUID van sda3.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-28
<oldsk00l> schaap 137, fluxbox is wel heel erg gaaf :P heb me er is in verdiept denk dat ik me daar wel in kan vinden :p
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Maikel> HA Vader
<Maikel> sorry /HA/Ha/
<lordievader> ;)
<Maikel> vandaag eens met een make file aan de slag
<Maikel> ik wil niet meer dat mijn dns server axfr'ed
<Maikel> dus ipv master/slave wil ik een master/master maken die pushed met git commits
<lordievader> Oeeehh
<Maikel> en dat via een post commit hook
<lordievader> Fancy
<Maikel> wat?
<Maikel> ja...zo haal je een hele attack surface eruit ;)
<lordievader> Master/master met git :)
<Maikel> nou eigenlijk moet het niet zo moeilijk zijn: dns change aanmaken, committen, rsyncen. diff's eruit halen. bind reloadend
<Maikel> reloadend/reloaden
<Maikel> Net ff twee scripts gemaakt om zone files te bakken, zonder typo's en wat dwingt tot consistentie: https://github.com/maikell/bindscripts
<lordievader> Maikel: Waarom eigenlijk geen puppet?
<SCHAAP137> môgguh iedereen
<Maikel> brrr
<Maikel> puppet?
<Maikel> Alles via ansbile
<Maikel> ik ken 5 IT bedrijven die werkte met puppet,spacewalker,chef enzo
<Maikel> allen gaan nu over naar ansible :)
<SCHAAP137> heb ook goede verhalen hierover gehoord: https://www.hashicorp.com/
<SCHAAP137> vagrant met packer, serf, consul, terraform en atlas
<SCHAAP137> zelf niet in verdiept
<Maikel> ik gebruik nu dagelijks vagrant,ansible
<Maikel> packer idd ok
<Maikel> we hebben daar nu een hele ontwikkel straat voor
<DanNL> Goedemorgen
<SCHAAP137> goeie morrie
<lordievader> o/
<DanNL> Dan maar hier vragen :p : Ik heb ooit van een wijs iemand gehoord dat schoonmaakprogramma's voor Linux de stabiliteit ernstig aantasten, zelfs Bluz of iets dergelijks. Maar valt chrootkit en rkhunter daar nou ook onder?
<SCHAAP137> ik gebruik af en toe ubuntu-tweak om overbodige zaken weg te gooien, DanNL
<SCHAAP137> de ingebouwde "janitor" werkt prima
<SCHAAP137> ben niet bekend met chrootkit en rkhunter, maar lijkt me dat je die wilt draaien met een specifieke reden, vermoed je dat je systeem geinfecteerd is met een rootkit?
<DanNL> Misschien nog een tien jaar oude Win-rootkit :p
<DanNL> Nee, maar ben bang dat ik geinfecteerde USB-stikjes erin heb gedaan
<SCHAAP137> kzit overigens met een issue, misschien kan ik het hier ook even poneren, aangezien het in #http, #http-dev en #libressl angstvallig stil bleef toen ik het issue omschreef
<SCHAAP137> kheb apache 2.4.12 gecompileerd met LibreSSL 2.1.6 als static SSL libs, draait in principe prima, maar ik krijg die ChaCha20-Poly1305 ciphersuites niet aan de gang
<lordievader> SCHAAP137: Shoot
<SCHAAP137> alle overige ciphers pakt ie goed op en serveert ie ook
<DanNL> Gebruik nooit installatiescripts zoals Ultamatix, Ubuntu Tweak, Ubuntu Sources List Generator of Ubuntuzilla - Aldus Pjotr :p
<SCHAAP137> maar het lijkt alsof er iets ontbreekt in de code van mod_ssl om ook deze ciphers te ondersteunen
<SCHAAP137> cool DanNL, met welke onderbouwing? ubuntu-tweak doet naar mijn idee niets geks
<SCHAAP137> iig niet qua het janitor-onderdeel;
<DanNL> Pjotrs website: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/fatalevergissingen#TOC-Hoog-risico-alarmfase-oranje-:-Ubuntu-Tweak-en-Ubuntu-Sources-List-Generator - Toen ik nieuw was las ik z'n webstek
<SCHAAP137> kheb geen enkele reden om aan te nemen dat de opschoonprocedure die ubuntu-tweak hanteert slecht is voor mijn systeem
<SCHAAP137> ben wel benieuwd naar concrete punten die daarover gezegd worden, als je die hebt
<DanNL> Die moet je dan aan Pjotr vragen :p
<SCHAAP137> maar ben zelf in dat opzicht niets vreemds tegengekomen :P
<SCHAAP137> hehe, kben een ervaren gebruiker, ik vraag niet zo snel dingen aan anderen, behalve als ik ergens niet uitkom; tot nu toe is dit verhaal op angst gebaseerd en niet op concrete aanwijzingen :P
<SCHAAP137> "U kunt daarmee namelijk PPA's en software van derden toevoegen, zonder dat duidelijk is waar alles vandaan komt en zonder dat er om een verificatiesleutel gevraagd wordt. Ook kunt u zelf allerlei pakketten toevoegen zonder controle of verificatie. Zeer riskant dus."
<SCHAAP137> daar heeft ie wel gelijk in ja
<SCHAAP137> een onoplettende gebruiker kan er wel schade mee aanrichten in die zin
<SCHAAP137> als je van het type Next-Next-Finish bent
<lordievader> SCHAAP137: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/217455
<SCHAAP137> idd lordievader, dat lijkt wat er nu plaatsvindt; als ik de ciphers lijst opvraag zie ik ze er inderdaad tussenstaan
<lordievader> De volledige thread: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/217455
<SCHAAP137> interessante discussie, even wat dingen testen
<SCHAAP137> hm die thread is uit november, en dat stukje code is idd al aanwezig in ssl/ssl_ciph.c
<SCHAAP137> begin steeds meer te vermoeden dat het aan apache's mod_ssl ligt
<SCHAAP137> mshcien maar ns een blogpostje over maken, kijken of het meer mensen uitlokt die het willen testen
<oldsk00l> heb een vraag waarom auto detect flusbox sata drives niet ?
<oldsk00l> of doe ik iets fout
<Maikel> SCHAAP137: hoewel ik geen antwoord heb, doet het mij deugt dit soort vragen
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Daar heeft fluxbox niks mee te maken.
<lordievader> oldsk00l: De vraag is eerst, detecteerd je kernel de drive.
<oldsk00l> lordievader maar als ik gewoon ubuntu clasic opstart ziet hij hem wel maar als ik flusbox opstart zeg maar dat ziet hij alleen de ide drives
<oldsk00l> zoals ik ja al had gezegt heb ja nas draaien maar hij ziet dan alleen de ide schijf en nioet de nas
<lordievader> Waar zie je die drives eigenlijk? Fluxbox heeft geen filebrowser of iets dergelijks.
<Maikel> maar fluxbox is toch niet direct voor beginners?
<SCHAAP137> Maikel, ja ik ben laatste tijd vrij diep derin gedoken, het hardenen van SSL configuraties, vind het wle interessant onderwerp
<Maikel> ja, is het ook
<Maikel> zeer actueel
<oldsk00l> idd maar als ik flusbox opstart zeg maar en toen metr andere pc gegeken of de drives er waren maar hij vond dus aleen de ide schijf en niet de stata
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Dit heeft niks met fluxbox te maken. Ik volg ook niet helemaal wat je aan het doen bent.
<oldsk00l> sorry wou een lichtere de instellen vanwege mijn systeem verijsten en er flusbox werd aangeraden
<oldsk00l> ik vind hem ook wel erg handig en mooi wil me er ook echt in gaan verdiepen
<Maikel> xfce
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Probeer je een samba host op te zetten ofzo?
<oldsk00l> jup die heb ik al draaien
<oldsk00l> 2 schijven een ide en een sata
<lordievader> oldsk00l: En die kun je allemaal zien?
<oldsk00l> jup zit nu achter windows pc zie nu data en data1 schijf
<oldsk00l> kan ze ook gewoon benaderen
<lordievader> Dus wat is het probleem?
<oldsk00l> dat vroeg ik mij dus ook af
<oldsk00l> dacht dus dat het te maken hat met fluxbox
<lordievader> Ik volg je niet, voor zover ik jou begrijp is er geen probleem.
<oldsk00l> marja leek mij ook al sterk omdat alles al is ingesteld en fluxbox is gewoon een de
<oldsk00l> probleem was dus als ik fluxbox de er voor haalde toen zag ik de sata disk niet
<oldsk00l> dat is het probleem
<oldsk00l> maar als ik ubuntu clasic de er voor haal dan kan ik hem wel gewoon zien
<oldsk00l> volg je hem nu wel ?
<SCHAAP137> zal wel met auto-mounten te maken hebben
<lordievader> Nee.
<oldsk00l> zoeist had ik ook gelezen maar heeft fluxbox daar normaal last mee hebben dan ?
<lordievader> Fluxbox heeft geen filebrowser en laat mounts niet op de desktop zien. Dus ik weet niet waar je je mounts ziet.
<oldsk00l> lordievader: denk dat ik gewoon spoken zie hoor zal het straks nog wel een keer probren
<oldsk00l> fluxbox heeft wel een filemanger
<Maikel> probeer eens thunar ofzo
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Hoe heeft die filemanager?
<oldsk00l> hij heeft er als ik mij niet vergis 3 een is gewoon eigleijk een soort van rar ding de andere is een disk scanner en de andere brengt je naar gnome omgevening maar dan kun je niet terug
<oldsk00l> marja kan ook gewoon zijn dat ik spoken zie hoor dat hij gewoon een keer de sata drive niet wou mounten voordat ik de hele channel op de kop zet
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Hoe heet* die filemanager?
<oldsk00l> sorry zijn filemangement 4 stuks baobab brasero file roller natilus
<lordievader> Dat zijn gnome dingen, niet fluxbox.
<oldsk00l> snap ik maar die staan wel in del ijst :P
<oldsk00l> zou wle komen omdat ik gnome ubuntu heb
<oldsk00l> en kan nu wel in de sata drive zoals ik al zij volgens mij zag ik gewoon spoken :P
<oldsk00l> lordievader: heel erg bedankt :)
<oldsk00l> ps zijn er file mangers voor flusbox ?
<lordievader> Je kunt iedere willekurige filemanager gebruiken, maar fluxbox komt standaard niet met een filemanager.
<oldsk00l> oke :P
<oldsk00l> ga me er wel verder in verdiepen
<oldsk00l> vind het echt een gaaf en goed gebalanceerde de
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Op een server/file host zou ik de management volledig via ssh doen.
<oldsk00l> klopt
<oldsk00l> lordievader: \maar heb nu ubuntu 12.04 dekstop variant
<oldsk00l> ben druk bezig met linux commands en shit kan al wat maar nog niet genoeg
<oldsk00l> google en youtube zijn mijn beste vriend totdat ik irc had gevonden :P
 * lordievader wijst naar #ubuntu-server
<oldsk00l> col tnx
<SCHAAP137> YES
<SCHAAP137> 't is gelukt
<SCHAAP137> domme fout gemaakt ook met mod_ssl, hij bleef verwijzen naar de oude library
<SCHAAP137> nu serveert mn apache ook de ChaCha20 cipher en Poly1305 MAC \0/
<SCHAAP137> heerlijk
<SCHAAP137> om iets waar je al 2 weken mee bezig bent eindelijk te verhelpen
<SCHAAP137> alleen jammer dat het toch mn eigen fout bleek te zijn
<SCHAAP137> :D
<oldsk00l> maar er is niets mooierrs dan dat het echt klaar is en dat je het ebt gevonden
<SCHAAP137> goed om te weten iig
<SCHAAP137> dat apache uit source standaard andere locaties hanteert dan de package van ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> gooit de modules in /usr/local/apache2/modules, terwijl al m'n .load files in /etc/apache2/mods-available nog verwezen naar /usr/lib/apache2/modules
<SCHAAP137> voel me echt dom, lol
<oldsk00l> nee hoor ken mensen die zetten een server op en bellen dan de ubuntu tech man om het voor elkaar te maken
<SCHAAP137> Apache/2.4.12 (Ubuntu) mod_fcgid/2.3.9 LibreSSL/2.1.6
<SCHAAP137> haha, nee zo ben ik idd niet
<SCHAAP137> liever zelf uitzoeken
<oldsk00l> SCHAAP 137: idd ik ook
<oldsk00l> of ik zoek hulp via fora of irc
<SCHAAP137> jep, beste methode ook
<SCHAAP137> dan leer je er zelf ook altijd nog wat van
<lordievader> Een business die een support plan heeft, heeft daar geen tijd voor.
<lordievader> Dit is ook hoe Canonical een groot deel van zijn geld verdient.
<Ubuntu-Apple> Goedeavond Iedereen, ik heb een vraag. Sinds kort heb ik Windows 7 van mijn laptop gegooid en Linux Ubuntu geinstalleerd.
<Ubuntu-Apple> Nadat ik Ubunta geinstalleerd heb, ben ik meteen aan de gang gegaan met het installeren van de Apple Package.
<lordievader> Apple Package?
<Ubuntu-Apple> Ik heb nu alleen het probleem dat die wel eens vast loopt, ctrl alt del werkt niet, heel me laptop reageer dan niet.
<Ubuntu-Apple> Pas als ik me laptop dicht doe en dan weer open kan ik de vergrendeling er weer afhalen.
<Ubuntu-Apple> kan iemand mij hier mee helpen?
<Ubuntu-Apple> of weet iemand wat hierin het probleem is?
<lordievader> Heb je een link naar die Apple Package?
<Ubuntu-Apple> Zal eens kijken of ik die nog kan vinden.
<Ubuntu-Apple> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/11/mbuntu-macbuntu-1410-transformation.html
<Ubuntu-Apple> Dit is de desbetreffende link.
<Ubuntu-Apple> Ik heb alle updates uitgevoerd voor Ubuntu.
<lordievader> Hmm, heb je nog een andere pc?
<Ubuntu-Apple> Ik heb nog een desktop ja, daar staat alleen Windows 7 op.
<lordievader> Je kunt even een ssh server op je laptop zetten en kijken of die nog draait als de laptop 'vast' loopt.
<Ubuntu-Apple> Ik heb redelijk verstand van computers, alleen dit zegt me niet zo veel als ik eerlijk moet zijn :).
<Ubuntu-Apple> Moment, ik ga even mijn laptop overnieuw starten.
<jimmy_> goedenavond heren
<systeem> hoi
<jimmy_> ik heb een paar vragen
<systeem> brand los :P
<jimmy_> oke
<jimmy_> nou ik wil graar een dedicated server hier thuis hebben
<jimmy_> ik heb er al een uitgezocht
<jimmy_> ik laat hem wel ff zien
<jimmy_> dan weet je beetje of de server goed genoeg is voor mijn behoefdes
<jimmy_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68F2386716
<jimmy_> nou ik zou graag een server willen om game servers erop te draaien en een webserver en een ftp server
<jimmy_> zou deze server er goed in zijn om ongeveer 100 tot 200 man
<jimmy_> op de game servers
<systeem> voor ftp en web 100%
<jimmy_> oke
<systeem> game hangt beetje af van de game zelf, denk ik
<jimmy_> ja
<jimmy_> geen hele zware games
<jimmy_> zoals battlefield
<jimmy_> enzo
<systeem> wat zijn de vereisten voor battlefield?
<jimmy_> rust en terraria mischieen cod of quake
<jimmy_> dit soort spelle
<jimmy_> zou die dit ook wel aankunne
<systeem> zou het gewoon doen
<jimmy_> oke
<systeem> als ie het niet aankan, dan is het waarschijnlijk op te lossen met meer geheugen
<jimmy_> ja
<systeem> of meer harde schijven
<systeem> die kun je later erbij proppen
<jimmy_> ja ik zou sws dat ding vol proppen
<jimmy_> met hardeschijven
<jimmy_> in raid 10
<systeem> prima keus
<jimmy_> oke
<systeem> 2 schijven in raid 1 met je OS, en 4 schijven in raid10 voor je games
<jimmy_> nou bn ik nog aan het zwoegen of ik ubuntu server moet nemen of een windows os
<systeem> bijvoorbeeld
<systeem> ubuntu server
<jimmy_> oke
<jimmy_> dat is dan opgelsot
<jimmy_> maar ik heb geen kennig
<jimmy_> met ubuntu
<jimmy_> word dat dan een catastrofe
<systeem> leren :)
<jimmy_> oke
<jimmy_> en ook over die server die ik je liet zien
<systeem> die kennis die je opdoet heb je voor eeuwig iets aan
<jimmy_> ja klopt
<jimmy_> daar zitten sas
<jimmy_> hardeschijven in
<jimmy_> kan ik ook gwn sata erin doen
<systeem> soms wel, soms niet
<jimmy_> of moet ik er iets aan veranderen
<systeem> ligt eigenlijk beetje aan de raid controller die erin zit
<systeem> sommige accepteren 'gewoon' sata, anderen weer niet
<jimmy_> er zit een standaard SAS 6I/R Raid Controller
<jimmy_> in
<systeem> je zou even specificaties ervan op kunnen zoeken
<jimmy_> http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/power/ps2q08-20080312-Dixit.pdf
<systeem> maar waarom sata ipv sas?
<jimmy_> omdat sas hardeschijven best wel duur zijn en minder opslag hebben
<jimmy_> of zit ik verkeerd?
<systeem> vraag me af hoeveel opslag je nodig hebt
<systeem> game en web heb je niet zoveel nodig
<systeem> en OS ook niet
<systeem> en dan is sas toch wel sneller en betere kwaliteit meestal
<jimmy_> nee klopt maar ik zou er ook graag films etc op willen slaan
<systeem> ah ok
<jimmy_> en ook gebruiken als mediaserver
<jimmy_> zou ik dier gwn sata hdd in kunne doen
<jimmy_> en moeten die ook van dell zijn
<jimmy_> of kan ik er ook een van seagate ofzo kunne gebruiken?
<systeem> als de fabrikant het aangeeft, merk maakt normaal nooit uit
<jimmy_> nee oke
<jimmy_> maar een normale hdd van een ander merks is dat een probleem?
<systeem> meestal niet
<jimmy_> oke fijn om te horen
<lordievader> Seagate zou ik niet doen.
<jimmy_> ik zou zou ook een soort van webadmin panel
<jimmy_> nee
<jimmy_> wel merk
<jimmy_> raad jij aan
<systeem> hgst, hitachi
<lordievader> Western Digital, ben even opzoek naar het grafiekje.
<systeem> seagate is mijn eerste keus ook niet
<jimmy_> oke het was gwn een voorbeeld
<jimmy_> maar
<jimmy_> laat is zien war jullie bedoelen
<lordievader> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/what-hard-drive-should-i-buy/
<lordievader> Een iets recentere: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive/
<lordievader> Ik zou er wel lvm op zetten ;)
<jimmy_> zo dat is best wel een verschil
<lordievader> Vandaar, Seagate zou ik niet doen ;)
<jimmy_> ja
<jimmy_> klot
<jimmy_> klopt
<lordievader> Waar ga je die server neer zetten?
<jimmy_> op mijn zolder
<jimmy_> achter een kast
<jimmy_> hahah
<lordievader> Die Poweredge dingen zijn namelijk LUID.
<jimmy_> want het geluid is zo mooi he jongens
<lordievader> En dan druk ik mij nog voorzichtig uit.
<jimmy_> ja
<jimmy_> ze praten vaak bij zulke servers over virtualisatie
<jimmy_> wat bedoelen ze daarme
<lordievader> Dan je een server virtueel op de host draait.
<lordievader> KVM :D
<jimmy_> en zoals vmbox?
<jimmy_> net
<lordievader> Virtualbox? Ja...
<jimmy_> oke
<lordievader> VB is traag...
<systeem> hou er rekening mee dat het je een paar honderd euro per jaar aan stroom kost :)
<jimmy_> voor eentje?
<systeem> yep
<jimmy_> kan je dat bereken ergens want ik bn dat helemaal vergeten hoe ik dat ook alweer moet berekenen
<systeem> http://stroomkosten.michaelplaza.nl
<jimmy_> wat is het gemiddelde wattage van zon server
<lordievader> Ligt eraan hoe druk hij het heeft.
<lordievader> Ofwel, ligt aan het gebruik.
<jimmy_> laten we zeggen 50%
<jimmy_> en idle
<systeem> denk al gauw op 200 watt gemiddeld
<lordievader> Hij doet 2x 570W piek.
<lordievader> Measured idle power 122W
<lordievader> http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/pedge/en/Dell%20PowerEdge_R710_570W_Energy_Star_Data_Sheet_new.pdf
<systeem> 122W * 24h = 231 euro
<jimmy_> oke
<systeem> en dan doet ie nog niks :P
<jimmy_> hahaha
<jimmy_> moet ik tog nog ff goed naar kijke :D
<systeem> voor thuis kan je mss beter zoeken naar de C2000 serie cpu's
<jimmy_> als ik de ubunto server heb kan ik ook de setting en instellingen veranden via mijn webbrowser
<lordievader> SSH! SSH, SSH!!!!
<jimmy_> oke
<systeem> yep, ssh ALL the way
<jimmy_> is dat moeilijk op te zetten?
<systeem> 2 seconde
<lordievader> Nee.
<systeem> werk
<jimmy_> ow oke
<lordievader> Een goede setup is wel iets meer dan 2 seconden.
<jimmy_> oke ik ga sws ubunto gebruiken nu ik dit hoor
<jimmy_> maar over het systeem moet ik wel ff nadenken
<systeem> ok, 3 seconden :)
<lordievader> Nee.
<systeem> 4 seconden ? :P
<lordievader> Ssh setup in puppet verwerken is wel fijn.
<jimmy_> weten jullie niet een goed systeem met zelfde onderdelen ongeveer en net zon rekenkracht
<lordievader> Ik zat laatst naar een server van System76 te kijken. Je was 40k kwijt, maar dan had je wel een leuke machine.
<jimmy_> haha
<jimmy_> nee ongeveer zelfde prijs
<jimmy_> oh
<jimmy_> dat system76 ziet er wel netjes uit
<systeem> http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/1U/5018/SYS-5018A-MHN4.cfm
<jimmy_> oh dankjullie wel jongens
<jimmy_> bedankt voor jullie hulp
<systeem> np
<jimmy_> ik kom graag weer terug en ik ga ook weer terug komen wanneer ik de server heb
<systeem> ben benieuwd hoe die gaat bevallen
<jimmy_> fijne avond
<jimmy_> ik ook
<lordievader> jimmy_: Zelfde
<systeem> fijne avond nog!
<jimmy_> ik bn benieuwd hoe me ouders reageren wanneer ze het geluid horen van een rack server
<lordievader> systeem: Atom doet niet aan virtualizatie.
<jimmy_> nee was ik ook niet van plan
<lordievader> jimmy_: Waarschijnlijk niet positief.
<systeem> lordievader: tegenwoordig wel :)
<lordievader> Ah, check. Nice.
<jimmy_> ik was gwn van plan os en daar alles op te installeren
<jimmy_> dag
<systeem> jimmy_: in dit geval is dat ook prima alles gewoon op OS
<lordievader> jimmy_: Daar begin je mee. Tot je verder gaat hobbyen ;)
<systeem> lordievader: check http://ark.intel.com/products/77988/Intel-Atom-Processor-C2758-4M-Cache-2_40-GHz
<systeem> 'normale' virtualisatie is supported, maar geen passtrough
<lordievader>  This feature may not be available on all computing systems.
<lordievader> Ach, op deze AMD werkt het prima ;)
<systeem> vmware esxi zou zelfs officieel supported zijn
<systeem> op deze amd ook :)
<systeem> maar als ik een nieuwe zou (moeten) halen, dan gaat het wel die richting op
<systeem> +64 GB bijvoorbeeld :D
<lordievader> Dat zou fijn zijn :D
<lordievader> Beetje een overkill voor een persoonlijke server, maar wel leuk.
<systeem> mwa, geeft wel beetje lucht
<systeem> ik zit nu alle vms te knijpen op 512 MB geheugen
<lordievader> Hier krijgen ze 1024Mb.
<lordievader> Maargoed het zijn er ook niet veel.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Oldsk00l> Hoi
<lordievader> o/
<Oldsk00l> Heb een vraag heb ubuntu 14.04 32 bit als ik klaar ben met de installatie dan start mijn pc op maar hij blijft hangen met een zwart scherm en een - dat knippert
<Oldsk00l> Dat heeft niets te maken met de installatie toch begin namelijk te twijfelen
<lordievader> wat doet hij ervoor, krijg je nog een grub te zien?
<Oldsk00l> Nope
<Oldsk00l> Heb alleen Linux er oo hé geen dual boot of zo
<lordievader> Oldsk00l: Hou shift eens in na het bios. Dan krijg je grub te zien. Haal de kernel parameters 'splash quiet' weg en probeer nog eens op te starten.
<Oldsk00l> Bedankt voor de tip ga ik straks proberen en als dat niet werkt
<lordievader> Is dat een vraag?
<Oldsk00l> Jup
<Oldsk00l> Zit nu namelijk in de mc
<lordievader> Dan gaan we verder debuggen.
<Oldsk00l> Ok
<Oldsk00l> Zal wel laten horen of het geeft geholpen :p
<Oldsk00l> Lordievader jij bent er ook altijd hé
<lordievader> Voordeel van een server.
<Oldsk00l> Hoe bedoel je
<Oldsk00l> Host jij dit of zo
<Oldsk00l> Test
<Oldsk00l> lordievader, wat voor server host je dam?
<JasperCoenraats> Is Ubuntu Linux rpm, deb, of gz (Ubunto 14.02)?
<systeem> JasperCoenraats: wat is Ubunto?
<JasperCoenraats> *u
<Maikel> [18:31:37] <JasperCoenraats> Is Ubuntu Linux rpm, deb, of gz (Ubunto 14.02)?
<Maikel> wat bedoel je JasperCoenraats
<JasperCoenraats> De site van de Belastingdienst vraagt wat voor linux ik heb
<JasperCoenraats> RPM of DEB of GZ
<JasperCoenraats> Maikel: ik weet niet wat ze daarmee bedoelen
<systeem> deb
<lordievader> Oldsk00l: Persoonlijke server.
<JasperCoenraats> dankjewel
<lordievader> Oldsk00l: En het is gewoon een tmux + irssi.
<Oldsk00l> Oke op die fiets :p
<Oldsk00l> En dan 14.04
<oldsk00l> lorievader: shift toets indrukken helpt niet
<oldsk00l> lorievader: meschien hdd half defect ? kan hem wel installeren maar booten lukt niet niet
<oldsk00l> live cd of usb en andere distros booten gewoon
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Kan het zijn dat grub niet goed is geinstalleerd?
<oldsk00l> dat zou kunnen maar normaal instaleert hij diet toch gewoon mee met live cd
<oldsk00l> maar heb ook dual screen draaien tijdens install zou dat er mee te maken kunnen hebben
<oldsk00l> kreeg op het engelse irc een link dit zou het wel oplossen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<oldsk00l> maar de grap is kan er helmaal nier in komen zoals je weet
<oldsk00l> heb een oudere lcd scherm een een 180p scherm geinstaleerd
<lordievader> Ja, maar de error checking op grub is niet echt geweldig.
<oldsk00l> idd
<oldsk00l> dus beter grub later weer instaleren
<lordievader> Vannuit een terminal. Zie je gelijk of het fout gaat.
<oldsk00l> oke
<oldsk00l> normaal geeft hij dan een fatal error maar dat heeft hij del aatste keer niet gedaan
<oldsk00l> dus dacht dat het goed was maar toen beel het scherm weer zwart met een knipperende -
<lordievader> Live-cd opstarten en het nogmaals proberen?
<oldsk00l> 3 keer geprobeerd :P
<oldsk00l> denk dat ik maar is ga proberen met een scherm meschien is dat wel het probleem dat de live cd het ziet als een huge scherm
<oldsk00l> en probeert hij daar de drivers op aan te passen zou dat kunnen
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Ik doelde op de grub-install, niet op een volledige install.
<lordievader> Scherm maakt niet uit.
<oldsk00l> ok
<oldsk00l> wist niet dat je alleen een grub kon installeren met de live cd
<lordievader> Alles wat de wizard doet kun je ook manueel doen in een live-sessie.
<oldsk00l> handig
<UsQUE> iemand ervaring met flumotion?
<JanC> UsQUE: nope, maar bedoel je de software of het bedrijf?
<JanC> Thomas Vander Stichele (de auteur van de software) is een Vlaming...
<JanC> en hij werkt nog steeds voor Flumotion & Fluendo vziw
<JanC> en aan gstreamer
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-28
<mech> Goede dag, ik probeer voor de eerste keer Kubuntu te installeren maar krijg telkens de foutmelding: SIG is not defined.Wat kan ik doen
<lordievader> Waar krijg je deze foutmelding?
<mech> Als ik Wubi opstart krijg ik wel het menu te zien waar ik taal partitie grote en wachtwoord kan instelle. als ik dan op installeren druk krijg ik vrij snel de foutmelding
<lordievader> Ah, Wubi... Wubi wil je echt niet gebruiken.
<lordievader> mech: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<mech> Ik ga deze uitproberen, Ubuntu is voor mij helemaal nieuw, nog tips?
<robb_nl> Wubi wordt al bijna 3 jaar niet meer ontwikkeld.... probeer liever een (echte) dualboot...
<robb_nl> mech: zorg dat je een ongebruikt deel hebt op je harde schijf zodat je daar ubuntu op kan installeren... staat vast in de installatie instructie voor dualboot
<robb_nl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-with-uefi
<robb_nl> hier nog een: http://www.instructables.com/id/Dual-Boot-Ubuntu-and-Windows-8-UEFI/
<mech> bij ubuntu.nl krijg ik bij de downloads een 404 scherm, werkt dus niet. Hoe kom ik aan een werkende installatie versie?
<robb_nl> wil je een specifiek desktop manager? of is de standaard ubuntu ok?
<robb_nl> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<robb_nl> voor kubuntu http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<lordievader> mech: Je had toch al een iso gedownload?
<Jesse___> hello?
<robb_nl> dag Jesse___
<Jesse___> ik heb ubuntu gedownload
<lordievader> Dan hoef je alleen unetbootin nog te installeren. Die wijs je naar je usb stick en de iso.
<robb_nl> COOL
<lordievader> mech: ^^
<Jesse___> en ik heb het schijfkopiebestand gevonden maar kan deze niet branden op mijn dvd
<Jesse___> kan iemand mij helpen/
<robb_nl> schijfkopiebestand? de ISO?
<Jesse___> want hij zegt dat die ongeldig is
<Jesse___> bij type zegt die schijfkopiebestand
<Jesse___> nergens staat ispo
<Jesse___> iso
<robb_nl> als je de 'view' eens instelt dat je de extentie wel kan zien?
<Jesse___> hmm
<Jesse___> staat .img
<robb_nl> waar heb je dat bestand gedownload?
<Jesse___> ubuntu.com
<Jesse___> dan krijg je een winrar mapje
<Jesse___> die heb ik uitgepakt
<mech> Ja ik heb al een iso gedownload, de link die ik net doorkrijg Kubuntu.org heb ik ook al uitgeprobeert, deze maakt ook gebruik van wubi die niet werkt.
<SCHAAP137> .img is bedoeld voor USB sticks
<SCHAAP137> althans, normaliter; bij Ubuntu zou de .iso in beide gevallen moeten werken (zowel om te branden naar CD/DVD, als schrijven naar een USB stick)
<Jesse___> Oh,
<SCHAAP137> zit je nu in Windows, Jesse___ ?
<Jesse___> Ja,
<SCHAAP137> zo ja, dan raad ik aan om het programmatje "Rufus" te gebruiken
<SCHAAP137> om zo'n iso naar een USB te krijgen op de juiste manier
<Jesse___> Oke bedankt!
<Jesse___> het is namelijk bedoelt voor virtual box. zou dit werken/?
<SCHAAP137> voor virtualbox heb je uberhaupt geen fysiek medium nodig
<SCHAAP137> in virtualbox kun je gewoon een .iso bestand direct inladen, als virtueel schijfmedium
<lordievader> mech: Dat is omdat je er niet vanaf opstart ;) Heb je een live-usb gemaakt?
<SCHAAP137> dus het "voorbereiden" oid van een bootable disk, is dan niet nodig; het bestand zelf vormt de bootable disk, voor VirtualBox
<Jesse___> ja dat snap ik maar ik kan de .iso niet vinden
<SCHAAP137> ok, ik geef wel een directe link dan
<SCHAAP137> je wilt Kubuntu, welke editie?
<SCHAAP137> 15.10?
<Jesse___> ja graag
<SCHAAP137> 32 of 64 bit?
<Jesse___> 64
<SCHAAP137> http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.10/release/kubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Jesse___> Bedankt!!
<SCHAAP137> no problemo
<SCHAAP137> laat maar weten als je verder ergens niet uitkomt
<Jesse___> komt goed ;)
<SCHAAP137> daarom zitten we hier, lekker elkaar helpen toch
<SCHAAP137> cool
<M1K4>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER M1K4 jmcouxnzkmqa
<M1K4> sorry
<mech> Jazeker ik heb een live usb gemaakt maar daar staat ook weer wubi op
<lordievader> mech: Ja, omdat je er niet vanaf opstart ;) Als je vanaf de usb stick opstart krijg je de daadwerkelijke installer ;)
<mech> Ik wil niet eigenwijs zijn maar op de usb stick staat wubi en autorun verwijst weer naar Wubi. Snap ik het niet of wat doe ik fout?
<Jesse___> hey schaap, ik heb nu precies hetzelfde bestand dan die ik al had?!?
<lordievader> mech: Dat probeer ik je duidelijk te maken. De usb stick openen in windows is heel wat anders dan vanaf de usb stick opstarten.
<Jesse___> misschien iemand anders die me kan helpen>
<Jesse___> als ik het heb uitgepakt, het kubuntu bestand via winrar, dan kan ik geen iso vinden?
<lordievader> mech: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIF8e_5F9B4
<Jesse___> Hallo
<Jesse___> is er iemand die mij kan helpen?
<lordievader> Jesse___: Die iso hoef je niet uit te pakken.
<lordievader> Gebruik unetbootin of Rufus om die naar een usb stick te kopieren.
<Jesse___> Maar het is bedoelt voor virtual box
<Jesse___> het is een winrar bestand bij mij klopt dit ?
<lordievader> Ik volg je niet, je hebt toch gewoon de iso gedownload?
<Jesse___> ja.
<Jesse___> maar het is een automatisch een winrar bestand geworden
<lordievader> Als je die op een virtual machine wilt installeren ben je klaar.
<lordievader> Nee, windows laat alleen zien dat hij hem daarmee wilt openen.
<Jesse___> Ja dit probeer ik maar hij geeft dan een foutmelding
<lordievader> Gewoon in je vm de iso als cd aanbieden.
<Jesse___> hij geeft dan aan openen failed
<lordievader> ?
<Jesse___> bij virtual box als ik hem wil openen
<Jesse___> dan geeft hij aan dat het is gefaald
<lordievader> Kun je daar een screenshot van posten?
<Jesse___> hoe doe ik dat? ;s
<lordievader> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/take-screen-capture-print-screen#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8
<lordievader> En die kun je vervolgens op imgur uploaden en delen.
<Jesse___> uhm ik kom er niet uit met het screenshot gebeuren...
<Jesse___> Status object name not found
<lordievader> windows key + prtscn?
<Jesse___> ja dat probeer ik
<lordievader> Welke versie van Windows gebruik je?
<Jesse___> 7
<mech> Bedankt, het youtub filmpje maakt een hoop duidelijker. Ga nu de stick via boot opstarten. bedankt zover.
<lordievader> Jesse___: Ah dan is het gewoon prntscn, open paint, ctl + v.
<Jesse___> oh
<Jesse___> haha
<Jesse___> het gedeelte met paint is gelukt en nu?
<lordievader> Jesse___: Saven en uploaded naar imgur.
<Jesse___> hoe upload ik naar imgur?
<lordievader> http://imgur.com -> upload -> from pc
 * lordievader is ~zo terug
<Jesse___> lordievader: http://imgur.com/FTZxcYf
<lordievader> Ah, dat is geen fout van de iso, maar van vb zelf.
<lordievader> Doe eens wat ie zegt ;)
<Jesse___> oh
<Jesse___> wat is eeen kernel module dan?
<Jesse___> ik heb net vb verwijderd...
<Jesse___> ga nu opnieuw downlaoden
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk is het makkelijkste vb installeren -> reboot -> vm instellen/opstarten.
<Jesse___> Hoe reboot ik ...
<Jesse___> sorry voor al deze vragen... ben nog maar 15 jaar
<lordievader> Start -> power -> reboot/restart (o.i.d.)
<Jesse___> Ah bedankt
<yava> hello
<yava> can i ask something here?
<pjotter> yes?
<yava> can i say it in dutch?
<pjotter> Sure
<yava> dus ik zou graag windows naast ubuntu instaleren
<pjotter> Ik heb er geen ervaring mee. Maar volgens mij kan dat gewoon.
<yava> maar eleke keer als ik het probeer zegt hij dat men harddisk vol is , maar wat ik heb gedaan met de instalatie was al het beschikbare geheuggen voor ubuntu te nemlen
<yava> kan ik dit verkleinen waardoor er terug ruimte op men harddisk is?
<pjotter> Tja, er moet wel voldoende ruimte zijn voor een extra partitie.
<pjotter> Ik heb dat laatst ook gedaan met gparted van een livecd.
<yava> ja dat is er zeker want heb een totaal geheugen van 500gig
<pjotter> En windows staat er al op?
<yava> maar ik heb gewoon al het geheugen toe geschreven aaan linux
<yava> neen dat niet
<pjotter> Ok
<yava> krijg hem niet vrij want hij zegt dat er geen geheugen is
<pjotter> Wie zegt dat? De installer van Windows?
<yava> dus op welke manier kan ik het beste geheugen vrijmaken voor men partitie van windows
<yava> en ja
<pjotter> IK heb alleen ervaring met het erbij installeren van een ander linux OS. Dat is niet zo moeilijk. Ik weet niet hoe windows reageert op een al aanwezige Linux installatie.
<yava> ja dat zal wel lukken maar het enigste waar ik nu met zit is met die ruimte vrij te make
<pjotter> Ik -denk- dat je het volgende zou moeten doen:
<pjotter> Start je computer op met een livecd en start daar GParted (als die er standaard niet is, installeer die eerst)
<pjotter> Met Gparted kun je de al bestaande partities verkleinen. De overige ruimte kun je (denk ik) gewoon ongeformatteerd laten.
<pjotter> Installeer daarna Windows op de vrije ruimte
<yava> okay
<pjotter> En daarna moet je de bootloader nog instellen
<yava> thanks ! ga het eens proberen
<pjotter> Ik denk dat windows niet standaard een bootloader maakt voor zowel WIndows als Linux
<pjotter> Dus na installatie start ie dan meteen op in Windows en lijkt het alsof Linux weg is. Dat is niet zo. Je moet alleen nieuwe grub2 installeren/instellen
<pjotter> Dat kan je ook doen vanaf een livecd.
<yava> ah cv oke de reden waarom ik dit wil is omdat ik met photoshop wil kunnen werken maar dat lukt me niet op ubuntu
<pjotter> Aha! Ik gebruik Photoshop op Linux
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> Erg he?
<pjotter> Welke versie van photoshop gaat het om?
<yava> de cs5
<yava> want ik probeer steeds om eerst de proefversie te launche maar ik graak niet eens tot bij de instalite
<pjotter> Met wine?
<yava> nee dus ik kan via de site van adobe de proefversie downloaden
<pjotter> Ah ok.
<yava> maar ik graak nog niet eens bij die link hij geft steeds wit scherm
<yava> op welke manier heb jij dat gedaan gekregen?
<pjotter> Sorry moest even weg...
<yava> is niets man
<pjotter> Ik gebruik sowieso een andere versie. CS2
<pjotter> En om 'm te installeren gebruik ik de CS3 installer van PlayOnLinux
<yava> een gekochte versie?
<pjotter> IK heb een licentie voor CS2. Maar een aantal jaren geleden is die versie ook vrijgegeven door Adobe.
<yava> dus die kan je zomaar gebruiken?
<yava> zonder te kopen?
<pjotter> Volgens mij wel ja.
<yava> en de cs3? want daar heb ik vroeger mee gewerkt
<pjotter> Als je op google zoekt naar free cs2 kom je 'm vast wel ergens tegen
<pjotter> CS3 moet ook werken
<pjotter> CS3 is niet gratis
<yava> ah oke
<yava> ff wat zoeken dan ;)
<pjotter> Volgens mij heeft adobe eens een keer een foutje gemaakt en per ongeluk cs2 'gratis'  online gezet. Eerst wilden ze nog zeggen dat het niet gratis is maar dat je ook een licentie nodig hebt. Maar toen de halve werled die had gedownload hebben ze het hele pakket maar vrijgeggeven.
<yava> toch al bedankt !
<pjotter> Een kleine waarschuwing toch:
<pjotter> Hoewel het redelijk goed werkt, loopt ie bij mij toch zo nu en dan wel eens vast.
<pjotter> Als je een echt goed werkende photoshop onder Linux wilt hebben, raad ik je aan om een virtualbox met WIndows te fraaien en daarin Photoshop te installeren.
<yava> ah oke en wat dan als je juist met iets bezig bent?
<pjotter> yava: Vaak opslaan...
<pjotter> IK heb er nog steeds hoop op dat naarmate wine beter wordt, de problemen op een gegeven moment verdwenen zullen zijn. Maar soms loopt ie helaas zomaar vast.
<yava> ah oke goed dat ik het weet
<pjotter> yava: Je kunt ook de overstap proberen naar The Gimp.
<yava> the gimp?
<pjotter> Ja, het open en gratis alternatief voor Photoshop
<pjotter> Doet zo'n beetje alles wat photoshop ook kan.
<yava> ben het ineens aan het downloaden se
<pjotter> Als je niet vastgeroest bent in Photoshop is dat een heel aardig alternatief
<yava> ja was nog maar net terug bezig met photoshop
<pjotter> Ik gebruik het ook nogal eens en dan photoshop om een file om te zetten naar CMYK, want dat is het enige manko aan TheGimp (voor mij)
<yava> hoe bedoel je
<pjotter> IN photoshop kun je heel makkelijk switchen van rgb naar cmyk. Sommige drukkers/kranten willen/eisen dat nog steeds. Maar TheGimp heeft dat niet. Alleen RGB (voor zover ik weet)
<yava> dus niet echt iets hoogst nodig voor eigen gebruik?
<pjotter> Nee, zeker niet. En al helemaal niet als het iets voor het web/computer is. Dat is allemaal RGB.
<pjotter> Alleen drukwerk willen sommige drukkers in CMYK hebben.
<yava> het staat er op se nu eens proberen
<pjotter> Wat staat erop?
<yava> gimp
<pjotter> ah, ok
<pjotter> tip: Als je liever alles in 1 venster wil  hebben kies dan: Vensters->Modus Enkel Venster
<Bram__> hoi iemand verstand met een c code te koppelen met python?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-29
<JasperCoenraats> Weet iemand een Ubuntu-alternatief voor Picasa, voor het eenvoudig bewerken van foto's?
<trijntje> Ubuntu heeft standaard shotwell, is dat een alternatief?
<JasperCoenraats> eens even kijken
<JasperCoenraats> die is niet standaard geïnstallerd zie ik
<JasperCoenraats> of ik moet het ooit verwijderd hebben of zo
<JasperCoenraats> ik ben aan het installeren
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: dat is precies wat ik bedoel: thnx!
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: ik zit al op de volgende versie van ubuntu, daar is het wel standaard. En met goede reden dus, als het een goed alternatief voor picasa is ;)
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: welke versie zijn we inmiddels eigenlijk?
<JasperCoenraats> ik zit nog aan de 14.04
<trijntje> 16.04 komt bijna uit, die wordt weer 5 jaar ondersteund, net als 14.04. Dus je kan 14.04 nog wel een tijdje gebruiken
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: dankje, erg fijn dat ik nu niet over moet stappen. Ik heb ooit één keer te lang gewacht (met een beta en geen LTS) en dat was naadje
<M1K4> gaat van 15.10 naar 16.04 een probleem opleveren ?
<slacker_nl> depends
<slacker_nl> er zijn altijd wel bugs
<slacker_nl> maak een backup en probeer het zou ik zeggen
<slacker_nl> :)
<slacker_nl> ik heb met KDE wel continue gezeik. Dus bij gratie des FSM hoop ik dat de lui van Kubuntu nu eens een fijne upgrade hebben
<slacker_nl> /rant
<M1K4> dat hoop ik dan van ubuntu-mate
<slacker_nl> KDE is wel een voorbeeld van hoe het niet moet hoor
<slacker_nl> Kubuntu that is
<slacker_nl> bij 3.5 > 4.x hebben ze lopen falen en nu zijn ze hetzelfde aan het doen met 4.x > 5.x
<slacker_nl> alsof ze het niet geleerd hebben
<will> ok, ubuntu 32 bit kan ik niet downloaden omdat mozilla firefox de server niet kan vinden
<remmelt> weet iemand een makkelijke manier om whatsapp zonder smartphone te installeren op ubuntu 14.04?
<lordievader> Is dat uberhaupt mogelijk?
<lordievader> Het is nogal strict gelinkt aan een telefoon nummer.
<lordievader> Hoe ik het destijds had gedaan was via een android vm.
<remmelt> het schijnt mogelijk te zijn mbv genymotion maar dat is mij te moeilijk
<lordievader> Similar approach, dus ;)
<remmelt> punt is: ik heb geen zin in een smartphone!
<M1K4> disa kan whatsapp op een tablet laten werken zonder sim kaart
<M1K4> geen idee of er een linux versie is
<JanC> de meeste tablets zijn linux...
<M1K4> JanC: Weet ik maar android.apps kan je denk ik niet draaien onder ubuntu?
<M1K4> dan zou remmelt disa kunnen proberen
<JanC> M1K4: er is wel een implementatie van een deel van de Android APIs voor niet-Android linux, maar ik denk niet dat dat standaard in ubuntu zit
<JanC> is er ook geen web-interface voor Whatsapp?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-30
<lordievader> M1K4: Whatsapp kan prima zonder sim kaart werken, zolang de verificatie sms maar door een telefoon wordt ontvangen.
<TMData> Ik wil UBUNTU downloaden  maar de link http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<TMData> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso deze link werkt niet. Hoe te handelen??
<selckin> oude versie, http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<lyan> Hallo, ik ben bezig met de laptop van een stichting na te kijken maar ik kan geen mail binnen krijgen. En kan ook geen andere op zetten ( geeft aan dat softwarebron-informatie downloaden is mislukt. veder geeft die aan dan internet niet doet die er wel is en ik kan ook op site's komen. weet iemand wat er aan de hand is??
<lordievader> lyan: Werkt 'sudo apt-get update'?
<lordievader> Zo niet zou je de output ervan willen pastebinnen?
<lyan> waar kan ik dat vinden? heb iets verstand van een pc maarook niet veel
<lordievader> Open een terminal (waarschijnlijk ctrl+alt+t) en tik hetgeen tussen '' in en druk op enter.
<lyan> geeft aan some index files failed te download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<lordievader> Zou je de output willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<lyan> moet je even wacgten zit nu op een andere laptop
<lyan> is gelukt
<lordievader> Mag ik een linkje naar de paste?
<lyan> hoe bedoelt u dat?
<lordievader> Ik neem aan de het pasten op paste.ubuntu.com is gelukt? Ik wil graag de paste zien, ofwel een linkje naar de paste ;)
<lyan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15561932/
<lordievader> Oeh, Saucy (13.10) is a best wel een tijdje End of Life. Ik raad je aan om up te graden naar 15.10 of in iedergeval 14.04.
<lordievader> Je kunt theoretisch een eol-upgrade doen, maar waarschijnlijk is een reinstall makkelijker.
<lyan_> dat doet die ook niet het vroeg om update maar dat pakt die ook niet geeft die hetzelde fout aan
<lordievader> Voor informatie over een EOL Upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lyan1> was er uit gevallen maar kan geen map vinden om het te doen heb verschillde dingen gedaan werkt niet
<lyan1> oke heb iets gevonden dat misschien wil duurt alleen paar uur
<lordievader> Sorry, ik volg niet helemaal waar je het over hebt.
<lyan1> het is nu bezig met een update
<lordievader> Naar iets nieuwers?
<lyan1> ja
<lordievader> Naar 14.04?
<lyan1> er stond over de nieuwste update
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-31
<frank__> ik heb een  usb wifiantenne  (LogiLink® Wireless LAN 150 Mbit/s USB 2.0 Micro Adapter)
<frank__> zou volgens verpakking linux ondersteunen
<frank__> hoe vind ik hiervoor drivers?
<frank__> zit cd bij met kopje linux maar word er niet wijzer van
<frank__> type is : wl0151
<lordievader> Wat gebeurt er als je hem er gewoon inprikt?
<frank__> helaas niets
<frank__> je ziet m niet eens
<lordievader> frank__: Wat is de output van 'sudo lsusb' met de adapter ingeplugged? (Graag via pastebin)
<frank__> hoe werkt  paistebin ?
<lordievader> frank__: Je gaat naar 'http://paste.ubuntu.com' upload daar de output van het commando, vervolgens kopieer je de url naar de paste hier.
<frank__> klinkt dom  maar als ik   naar  paste.ubuntu,com ga  krijg k geen link
<frank__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15570845/plain/
<frank__> werkt het zo?
<frank__> maar zoals ik het lees  ziet hij m wel
<frank__> klikte verkeerde weg
<frank__> RT2870 Wireless Lan Linux Driver
<frank__> schijn deze te moeten instaleren
<lordievader> Hij wordt herkent ;), wat is de output van 'sudo ip l'?
<frank__> RT2870 Chipset Based Devices Are Not Working Out Of Box
<frank__> ik heb een wifi adaptor usb  die bovenstaande driver gebruikt
<frank__> hoe krijg ik oude weg en nieuwe werkend
<frank__> ik snap tutorial niet
<frank____> RT2870 Chipset Based Devices Are Not Working Out Of Box  The main problem is conflicting driver which are shipped with default kernel. WPA2 is a method of security wireless networking with optional PSK for home users. The default driver only recognizes driver but always failed to join WPA2 based network. The solution is to install RT2870 driver from the vendor site.
<frank____> hoe krijg ik bovenstaande werkend
<frank____> Wireless N 150Mbps USB Adapter The WL0151 is a highly integrated MAC/BBP and 2.4GHz RF/ PA/LNA single chip with 150Mbps PHY rate supporting. It fully complies with IEEE802.11n and IEEE802.11b/g feature rich wireless connectivity at high standards, delivers reliable, costeffective, throughput form an extended distance. The WL0151 is designed to support standard based features in the areas of security, quality of service and intern
<frank____> Feature: • Chipset: Ralink RT5370 • With 2dBi detachable antenna • Complies with IEEE802.11b/g/n standards • Supports 64/128-bit WEP, WPA, WPA2, WPA-PSK and WPA2-PSK Encryption • High transfer data rate – up to 150Mbps • Supports WiFi Protection Setup (WPS) • Supports USB 2.0/1.1 interface • Supports Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7/8, Linux 2.6.x and MAC OS
<frank____> hoe krijg ik dit werkend?
<frank____> ik heb op ubuntu .nl wat topics gelezen maar snap het niet
<lordievader> frank____: Waarschijnlijk gewoon [1] uitvoeren -> initramfs updaten en rebooten.
<lordievader> [1] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1523341&page=2&p=9543694#post9543694
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-01
<frank__> hallo hoe kan ik in ubuntu/ of kubuntu netflix kijken
<frank__> chrome 32 bit  is niet meer te downloaden
<frank__> lordievader ik heb wifi adaptor aan de praat  door opnieuw te instaleren werkt het   meteen
<frank__> hallo hoe kan ik netflix kijken ?
<frank__> kubuntu 15-10
<jw_> Hoi, iemand enig idee of 16.04 een LTS is?
<Middernacht> Ja 16.04 is een LTS.
<Middernacht> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<frank__> wie weet hoe oude chrome browser te instaleren 32 bit versie
<Middernacht> frank__: Kijk is of je hier iets mee kan; https://google-chrome.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu/old
<frank__> thx ben aan downloaden laat weten of werkt
<lord4163> frank__: is je pc zo oud?
<frank__> nee  valt wel mee maar wel 32 bit wat voor veel zaken geen probleem is
<frank__> maar chrome  ondersteund geen 32 bit
<frank__> reden dat ik deze draaiend zou willen is netflix
<frank__> kan nu geen netflix kijken ivm niet ondersteunen  van html5 video
<frank__> chrome is te instaleren maar ssl certificaat ontbreekt
<Middernacht> Krijg je deze "ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR" foutmelding?
<jw_> @Middernacht Ok thx
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-02
<landfiets> moi
<landfiets> nog grunners hier zoot?
<landfiets> grunnigers
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-28
<M_aD_> johanvd: kan iemand van het team deze download links fixen, is al de tweede deze week die op het forum meld dat het niet werkt: https://www.ubuntu-nl.org/download/      https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=102039.msg999997
<johanvd> M_aD_, bedankt voor het melden, ik ga zo meteen ff kijken
<M_aD_> graag gedaan en thanks :)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-30
<lino_> hi
<lino_> iemand daar
<lino_> kent iemand apparmor
<lino_> hi fleuv
<lino_> weet je wat apparmor is?
<SimonNL> http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Main_Page
<OerHeks> het is selinux maar dan anders
<Fleuv> vanwaar de relatie met mij?
<Fleuv> we'll never know i guess :P
<Fleuv> ik maak wel gebruik van selinux maar das standaard bij ubuntu, dus dat zal hem ook niet zo verbazen.
<Maikel> <Fleuv> ik maak wel gebruik van selinux maar das standaard bij ubuntu, dus dat zal hem ook niet zo verbazen.
<Maikel> ???
<Maikel> selinux standaard bij ubuntu?
<Fleuv> ja toch dat ie aan staat
<Maikel> let me rephrase this. Je zegt: SElinux staat aan in ubuntu, standaard?
<Fleuv> ja
<Maikel> ok...
<Fleuv> dit zeg ik uit ervaring dus zal er niet 100% op vertrouwen dat het ook zo is
<Maikel> Ik denk dat het incorrect is, zeker default. Neen, ik weet 100% zeker
<Maikel> Fleuv: wat defineer je als SElinux en wat is je ervaring met SElinux
<Maikel> Dac en Mac?
<OerHeks> neuj, wij gebruiken apparmor. standaard.
<Fleuv> ubuntu servers ook?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/apparmor.html
<Fleuv> hmm wacht ik zie dat de ubuntu server die ik extern heb draaien gebruik maakt van images.
<Maikel> apparmor is ook niet standaard
<Fleuv> daar hebben ze het wss in gezet.
<Maikel> er is niet default MAC in debian eco systeem
<OerHeks> het kán, met veel gepruts.
<Maikel> == niet default, oftwel de stelling is incorrect.
<Maikel> en dan nog werkt het niet lekker is mijn ervaring.
<Maikel> maar wie ben ik? Slechts een digitale concierge
<OerHeks> Ik zit nu in de bewooners-commissie, dus ik mag eindelijk de stoep veegen.
<OerHeks> ow , offtopic
<JanC> AppArmor staat standaard aan op alle Ubuntu-systemen
<JanC> SELinux is beschikbaar maar staat (uiteraard) niet standaard aan
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-31
<Guest55388> somebody here
<Guest55388> ?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-02
<pyth0n> hey
#ubuntu-nl 2018-03-27
<hsa> dag
<hsa> anyone?
<hsa> iemand bekent met utouch?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-03-29
<freewilly> Mijn Ubuntu 16.04 opstart procedure is traag geworden vraag mij af hoe dat kan?
#ubuntu-nl 2020-03-27
<lotuspsychje> heeft er iemand 18.04 of 20.04 draaien voor een bug te bevestigen?
